#lubuntu 2011-08-08
<Numn> lol its listed in the faqs. but i need to have the meta package to upgrade*update lubuntu?
<Unit193> Nope
<KM0201> Numn: i update ubuntu all the time, and i don't have that package
<Unit193> I had it at one point ;)
<Numn> ok go down to the meta package thing in the faqs its told there :S
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<KM0201> Unit193: how iss it you enable ctrl alt backspace
<KM0201> i thought that was in the faq (i remember it there)
<Numn> KM0201: in the ubuntu it aws
<Numn> was*
<Unit193> KM0201: nano .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<KM0201> Unit193: yeah, but i'm trying to remember the command
<KM0201> figured it out.
<Numn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Meta-packages: ubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> KM0201: protip: Search, then ask
<KM0201> Unit193: i didn't find it w/ a search
<KM0201> i just finally remembered the file to edit.. a search didn't turn it up
<Unit193> Heh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/660787/  (That's after sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends -s |pastebinit )
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i think i figured out my problem.. when I set up my disks as Raid1 in the webUI(including formatting them of course)... it's not actually doing anything to the disks.. .i booted a parted magic live CD and looked at the partitions, and the drives that should be i nthe Raid, are still listed as unallocated.
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> wrong channel
<whatthefunk> hi everyone
<whatthefunk> i have a question about icons
<bioterror> !ask | whatthefunk
<ubot5> whatthefunk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whatthefunk> i can change the icon on the panel, desktop, or menu, but no matter what i do i cant get the icon in the left hand corner of the open window to change
<whatthefunk> the icon also wont change in the task bar in the panel
<whatthefunk> so...is there anyway to get the icon in the open window to chage?
<whatthefunk> anybody?
<bioterror> I've never not that much care what the icon looks like in titlebar
<bioterror> that was a good sentence
<whatthefunk> it just seems weird that when you change an ion, its not system wide
<DeadEnd> I have windows version of firefox running in wine, it has 8 separate flash games running open in separate windows , load average is after hour 0.06, 0.03, 0.05,...............   0.12 the highest it gone.... unbelievable ...in fact I really dont believe those stats compared to Ubuntu which runs the same task at 1.50 odd most times
<bioterror> you have too much time ;)
<DeadEnd> I play flash games for a livin, not enough time is my problem,
<bioterror> probably poker? :)
<DeadEnd> Bingo
<DeadEnd> lol
<DeadEnd> hate the game
<morri> lol
<bioterror> next level is moving to stocks
<DeadEnd> Well for sure but I only play the free games so no risk :)
<DeadEnd> I use a mouse recorder to buy tkts so I can play 24/7
<DeadEnd> make a small amount each day on each site it soon adds up
<DeadEnd> Thinking of forking lubuntu into  BingOS, a distro dedicated to the world of online Bingo with all the tools to make a small fortune
<morri> lol
<bioterror> :D
<morri> mi laptop just crashed :p
<morri> from the couch to the floor but it didnt seem to harm it xD
<DeadEnd> Another advantage to running a light distro ?
<morri> lol
<Numn> someone got same as me.. everytime i start computer i need to write my password for the wireless all the time
<KM0201> no, i auto logon no problem.
<KM0201> Numn: try this... right click on your networking applet, and choose "edit connections"
<Numn> ok, how do i do that.. i thought it would do it then i typed for the first time :S
<KM0201> Numn: then, on the first tab "wired".. highlight your wired connection (probably eth0, maybe eth1)
<KM0201> after you highlight your wired connection, click "Edit"
<KM0201> then at the top, uncheck "connect automatically"
<Numn> ok thx
<KM0201> one thing i've found (with all *buntus) is if you have a wired connection like this... it always looks for wired for like 5min, before it looks for wireless
<KM0201> Numn: not quite done
<KM0201> save that, then go to the wireless tab.
<KM0201> and choose your wireless network, then choose "connect automatically"
<KM0201> you'll get disconnected when you save it, then you should reconnect automatically
<KM0201> when that's done, try restarting, and see if it signs you on auto.
<Numn> yes its already their. but everytime i make changes i get the same defualt again
<KM0201> is your wireless network set to connect automatically?
<Numn> YES
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> are you getting asked for your network password, or your keyring password?
<Numn> oh it working now :)
<Numn> thx for the help :)
<KM0201> what was the problem
<Numn> keyring i think :P
<KM0201> well keyring, and network password, is a big difference
<KM0201> the keyring is getting asked, because you're likely set to "auto login".
<morri> and also because when you were asked to rpovide a password for the keyring you put in a password instead of leaving it blank
<KM0201> morri: exactly. :) i always leave mine blank
<morri> yea me too
<KM0201> my point was, he's asking about a network password, when he's actualy entering his keyring password... Asking Questions 101.. rule 1.. ask the proper question.. :)
<morri> thats also true..
<amadeo> So I have bluetooth on my laptop and I'm trying to connect to my headset. my issue is that some programs play sound but others(java based programs) will not play sound through the headset. any ideas onto what it may be
<amadeo> but the same java software work on my other laptop that is running ubuntu
<pip__> anybody having a problem getting 11.10 alpha installs to boot?
<KM0201> pip__:  is itfreezing at "bluetooth"
<pip__> yeah thats the one
<pip__> I am able to open a terminal with ctr+alt+f1
<pip__> so I guess technically it's not a freeze, but I can't get a GUI
<pip__> ttfn guys
<Guestnnn> Need help with minimal install. Which package should I use the first option is Basic Ubuntu Server. I tried this but the computer will not boot up. Lubuntu is not an option.
<bioterror> I did not get your question
<Guestnnn> The question is do I have to install another verison of ubuntu or xbuntu then install lubuntu from terminal?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> you can install lubuntu with command: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<silverarrow> anyone who can operate a mac?
<silverarrow> I am trying to burn iso in mac, and have trouble
<silverarrow> I am trying to burn lubuntu and some kind of disk check tool
<silverarrow> any mac-linux people here?
<bioterror> you can burn it with that mac's disc thingie
<silverarrow> that is where I am at a loss lol
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Mac OS X
<silverarrow> I am sitting here with my fathers new mac, and it is the only machine here working properly
<silverarrow> I am here watering plants, while everyone are away
<silverarrow> I shall be without a burner for several days, the mac is it
<silverarrow> anyone who can help with  grub failure ?
<silverarrow> update totally messed with the newly installed os
<silverarrow> I am quite shore it is grub trouble@
<silverarrow> anyone by the computer+
<silverarrow> bioterror?
<silverarrow> head_victim?
#lubuntu 2011-08-09
<riddler> I remember someone was asking they installed LibreOffice but when they open the program it looks like windows 98'ish, I found a way to integrate it to lubuntu so it has the skin.
<riddler> just install the libreoffice-gtk  plugin on synaptic package manager.
<Landon> I've had a problem with my Lubuntu install for the past two releases (or more, not sure, but it's been happening since I first installed lubuntu)
<Landon> has anyone else here experienced fonts being broken in lxterm?
<Landon> lxterminal*
<jmarsden> Landon: "broken" is unclear and perhaps subjective... what do you do to lxterminal, and what happens that you are calling "broken" ?
<Landon> in the process of taking a screenshot
<jmarsden> I can change fonts and font sizes without any obvious issues here...
<Landon> basically, bits of the letter/number are missing
<jmarsden> I've not seen that, but it could depend on which font and which size you are selecting?
<jmarsden> Does it happen to you for all fonts in all sizes?
<Landon> (is there no screenshot type utility with lubuntu?)
<Landon> let me try switching though
<Landon> I was using Bitstream Vera Sans Roman at size 10
<phillw> bug 623052
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 623052 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wifi driver crash on HP Envy 14" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623052
<jmarsden> Just specify exactly the steps to reproduce the issue.  You install Lubuntu 11.04.  You log in, you click start -> accessories -> LXterminal.  Then you switch to... OK... I'll try that font...
<Landon> switched to Bitstream Vera Serif Roman, but now there's a new set of problems with some letters appearing far apart and some overlapping
<phillw> bug 615236
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 615236 in Bazaar "'bzr reconcile' unsafe for stacked 2a? (ignores parent inventories)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615236
 * phillw grrr.....
<jmarsden> phillw: Are you typing random bug numbers? :)
<phillw> jmarsden: nope, just not lp ones! http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-lxde-maintainers/2011-April/000594.html
<Landon> whoops, I mean Bitstream Vera Sans Mono Roman had the missing parts of letters
<Landon> the other Bitstream Vera fonts have the spacing/overlap issues though
<Unit193> phillw: Like this debian bug 615236
<ubot5> Debian bug 615236 in lxde "Uses deprecated HAL" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/615236
<phillw> Unit193: possibly, but there is also a true-type font bug kicking about
<phillw> whichj I think has been patched for oneric, but not older (exisiting) variants.
<Unit193> phillw: Just giving you the syntax for non-launchpad bugs
<jmarsden> Landon: Those fonts do not seem to be in Lubuntu by default.  So your steps to reproduce are missing "install such-and-such" which is a font package that contains them??
<Landon> like I said, this has existed on this laptop since 10.10 or 10.04, so I'm not sure what all I've installed
<jmarsden> Landon: If you switch to something more standard like Monosapce 10  does everything look acceptable?
<Landon> no, same problem
<jmarsden> Landon: and again, when reporting bugs it *really* helps to provide a full set of steps to reproduce the issue...
<jmarsden> Landon: OK.  It's not something that happens to all Lubuntu installations; so either it relates to your video hardware/drivers or to your specific configuration on your machine, I would guess.
<jmarsden> If phillw finds the relevant Truetype bug that might help out, too...
<jmarsden> Landon: Do you get this effect if you boot the laptop from an Lubuntu LiveCD and test on that (very basic, standard) Lubuntu ?
<Landon> no idea, I won't be able to test that though
<jmarsden> You don't have an optical drive??
<Landon> not in this town :)
<jmarsden> Can you create a live bootable USB stick and boot from that?
<Landon> not unless lubuntu fits in 64mb
<jmarsden> OK.  Well, you have something to try next time you have access to a bootable CD or an empty 1GB or bigger USB stick :)
<Landon> found an older screenshot of it, if you're interested in what the problem looks like
<jmarsden> Landon: If you create a new user say landon2 and log in as that new user, do you still get the issue?
<Landon> http://imgur.com/mUYEZ
<jmarsden> That user would have a nice fresh default configuration...
<Landon> ok, let me try that
<jmarsden> Your screenshot shows transparency and stuff... that's not a standard Lubuntu configuration as far as I know :)
<Landon> yeah, that would have been me playing with unity(?) on the same laptop
<Landon> monospace 10 works on a fresh user
<jmarsden> Then you misconfigured lxterminal for your real user... are you willing to wipe its config and start over (just lxterminal config, not any other programs)?
<Landon> same with bitstream vera sans mono 10
<Landon> completely
<Landon> ~/.config/lxterminal/ is what I'm looking for?
<jmarsden> OK, try rm ~/.config/lxterminal/lxterminal.conf
<jmarsden> and then exit and re-run lxterminal
<Landon> well, that worked, but what was the logic behind it?
<Landon> the only font related part of that config is the name, right?
<jmarsden> You had wrecked your lxterminal config, so kiling it forced lxterminal to regenerate a clean one... that was my logic :)
<Landon> awesome, it works, that was the kind of fix I came here looking for
<Landon> thanks
<jmarsden> You're welcome :)
<philipballew> is there a pre-made iso for ppc?
<jmarsden> Of Lubuntu?  Not yet, as far as I know.
<Unit193> Might be able to install lubuntu-core
<philipballew> i see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1798792 but if there is a say community made one I would just use that
<jmarsden> There's still not even an Alternate i386 ISO for 11.10 Alpha3, which is higher priority than ppc...
<bioterror> mac users can use their precious OS X ;)
<philipballew> but I got the laptop for free... osx is kinds lame
<jmarsden> philipballew: If there is one, it hasn't yet found its way into phillw's collection of Lubuntu ISOs at http://phillw.net/ISOs/
<philipballew> if i made a instlation on a ppc laptop I could make an iso pretty easily I think
<bioterror> install Debian PPC and some lxde packages
<jmarsden> Go for it.  I know someone locally who would be interested in an Lubuntu PPC ISO if one showed up...
<bioterror> and get the theme stuff from lubuntu site ;)
<philipballew> if phillw needed it I could play around with it
<philipballew> maybe get something together
<philipballew> get a coupple bug testers to test the iso
<Unit193> I have an old G3 that I think I could do a little testing on
<philipballew> how hard is it to make an iso
<bioterror> Unit193, it's old world mac?
 * philipballew likes a challenge\
<philipballew> its an ibook
<Unit193> bioterror: Not from what I understand
<bioterror> Unit193, new world mac = iMac, or PowerMac G3 with the yosemite form factor and newer
<bioterror> old world macs are those grey boxes
<Unit193> bioterror: Blue and clear white
<bioterror> so that's a new world then
<bioterror> you dont have to use Mac OS as a boot loader for linux :D
<Unit193> Yep, from what I understand
<Unit193> yaboot
<philipballew> yaboot is what they use
<philipballew> ! yaboot
<philipballew> nothing...
<jmarsden> !yaboot
<Unit193> !info yaboot
<ubot5> Package yaboot does not exist in natty
<bioterror> !ppc
<ubot5> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Unit193> PPC only and ubot5 doesn't have those repos
<jmarsden> philipballew: dpkg knows about it, ubot5 does not:
<jmarsden> <dpkg> yaboot is the primary bootloader for New World Apple Macintosh, IBM RS/6000, IBM pSeries and IBM OpenPower machines.  ybin (YaBoot INstaller) installs yaboot on to New World Power Macs (it's akin to /sbin/quik or /sbin/lilo).  ybin can also create dual boot menus for GNU/Linux and Mac OS (X).  HOWTO at http://www.alaska.net/~erbenson/doc/yaboot-howto.html .  http://yaboot.ozlabs.org/  Not for Old Worlds, ask me about <quik>.
<jmarsden> phillw claims I have the power to add new databases to DragonEyes on #lubuntu-offtopic, but I have not tried it yet... would be fun to add the ubot and dpkg factoid data to DragonEyes :)
<philipballew> add a bio of yourself to the bot in case someone asks you anything it will say crazy things you do (possibly fictional)
<philipballew> jmarsden, asside from an avid linux guru, also .....(insert crazy things that are not true)
<philipballew> some channels do that\
 * jmarsden thinks he is quite crazy enough without needing to add fictional stuff :)
 * philipballew applauds jmarsden personal life accomplishments
<apanda_> is there a way to change the defaultbrowser to midori in a central place? (eg for urls in lxterminal)
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> lubuntu 11.10 alpha 3 farts blood with Intel PRO/Wireless 4965
<philipballew> what connection manager does lubuntu use.
<philipballew> network manager or wicd?
<bioterror> nm-applet
<philipballew> alright. so sudo aptitude install nm-applet will install it
 * philipballew is setting up a minimal system and building lxde on top
<bioterror> if you're not going to use vpn's or mobile phones as modem, go with the wicd
<philipballew> alright. ill try it
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<KM0201> o/
<ActionParsnip> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/bluetooth.png
<ActionParsnip> anyone getting that when running bluetooth-applet ?
 * KM0201 looking
<KM0201> hmm, i don't do bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> happens in all themes too
<ActionParsnip> oneiric
<KM0201> yeah, my first thought would be a problem with the theme.. but.. if it's on all of them.
<ActionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/742398
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 742398 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Missing icon for bluetooth applet" [Low,Fix released]
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> well, i guess that answers tha tquestion.. :)
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: did you see #10, that apparently "fixes" the problem?
<ActionParsnip> yeah saw that but I'm using english
<ActionParsnip> seems weird
<KM0201> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> I'll just log a bug, it's not earthshattering
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> "dogs and cats sleeping together.. mass hysteria!"
<ActionParsnip> did y'all get this too: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jbkafmnknpfncneoiphgjeoccaibacmp?hc=search&hcp=main
<ActionParsnip> makes Chrome integrate better with the blueness in Lubuntu
<KM0201> hmm,
<KM0201> hadn't tried that
<KM0201> not bad
<KM0201> i'm not usually much of a 'themer' though
<ActionParsnip> Just thought I'd snoop around. Had some spare time
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> i haven't tried 11.10 yet
<KM0201> how's it coming along?
<KM0201> been so busy w/ NAS problems
<ActionParsnip> Seems fine here but my hardware is super linux friendly :)
<ActionParsnip> had the old slow mouse issue in the Alpha 2 which has gone so all is good
<KM0201> hmm, good
<KM0201> and yeah, my hardware is all linux friendly as well.
<KM0201> i was a bit concerned buying a enw laptop a few weeks ago, but.. i did some research, and came away perfect.. everything "just works"
<KM0201> webcam, sound, mic, 3D, etc.  can't complain really
<KM0201> is there a way to substitute thunar, for PCMan?
<KM0201> i know w/ gnome, its pretty easy.. just not sure how to do it w/ lxde
<phillw> jmarsden: DE is still poorly, my fix of the database did not work :(
<KM0201> o/
<silverarrow> anyone who knows about grub errors?
<KM0201> grub is such a pita.. what is the error?
<silverarrow> I have reinstalled lubuntu, seemingly successfully
<silverarrow> I don't dare to the first update, because I have had repeated troubles with grub after
<phillw> silverarrow: what problem with grup are you having?
<phillw> *grub*
<silverarrow> one of the messages I get is something about "line supported" something, or the hard drive is not detected properly
<silverarrow> lubuntu will work fine as long as I don't do any updates
<silverarrow> a bit weird
<silverarrow> I spent a lot of time on this yesterday, and made a new atempt at it now
<phillw> silverarrow: what version of lubuntu & what version of grub are you running?
<silverarrow> maybe it's the hard drive, but I can't detect anything wrong
<silverarrow> lubuntu 11.04, and everything default
<silverarrow> from the  CD, no updates yet
<silverarrow> though it downloaded packages during install
<phillw> tat may be a bug in the installer for 11.04, please try it with updates during install turned off. that way I can follow it better on a VM
<phillw> *that*
<silverarrow> thanks, I will try that, but darn many installations by now
<silverarrow> so there's nothing I can do now?
<phillw> silverarrow: we need to narrow down where the issue is. If you get a 'clean' 11.04 running we have a starting point.
<silverarrow> ok, I will do it all over right now
<phillw> silverarrow: indeed there is, we can force the system to re-install grub
<silverarrow> though it takes forever, maybe tomorrow then
<silverarrow> grub is pretty safe, the new version?
<phillw> silverarrow: head over to http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5 and pay attention to "good grub becomes bad grub"
<phillw> silverarrow: grub is pretty good at recovering :)
<silverarrow> It seems I have grub 2
<phillw> silverarrow: those are my notes... you will deffo have grub2 with 11.04
<phillw> follow through the track from there to the relevant parts of DRS305's tutorial
#lubuntu 2011-08-10
<silverarrow> oh , a bit tricky
<phillw> silverarrow: you should not need to do this :(
<silverarrow> maybe it's something else then, but something is failing
<phillw> 11.04 installs fine. Have you checked the md5?
<silverarrow> no md5?
<phillw> confusious say, when in doubt with install, always check md5 else will be up creek with no paddle
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> trouble is I am not yet too good with tricky stuff
<phillw> silverarrow: ensure your download and install media is okay - Or else we going to be banging our heads off the brick wall!
<silverarrow> there should be a course on linux some where lol
<silverarrow> I have ran the basic "test CD "
<phillw> silverarrow: on the install CD, there is a 'test me' ... run it :D
<silverarrow> you know, as one of the options during CD boot
<silverarrow> I have done that
<phillw> okay, then the CD is good.
<silverarrow> it comes out fine
<silverarrow> and next would be install without dowloading packages
<silverarrow> ?
<phillw> silverarrow: nope, run it as 'try without installing' - slow, I know, but it will confirm the little critter is okay.
<silverarrow> it works fine as live CD too
<silverarrow> I go online fine, it detects harddisk, runs applications
<phillw> then, yes, without downloading will be te next step.
<phillw> *be the next*
<silverarrow> right now I have managed to install and have done the first initial booting, but with the downloadings
<silverarrow> ...then for the reinstallation
<silverarrow> see you later perhaps, or something :- )
<phillw> do not do the downloads... just put the virgin system on.
<silverarrow> got it
<JDK> Hello!
<JDK> Can Lubuntu be run off of a CD,
<JDK> like Ubuntu?
<JDK> (Live CD)
<JDK> Thanks!
<KM0201> JDK: of course..
<JDK> Thanks!
<KM0201> or if you can boot a USB, you can put the ISO on a USB, and boot it.
<JDK> Once again, Thanks!
<JDK> ^ ^
<JDK> :)
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> anybody speak spanish??
<ubuntu> hi
<silverarrow> any grub experts here?
<bioterror> we all are
<silverarrow> good
<bioterror> Unit193 is even better than I am with the Grub
<Unit193> Riiiight... ;)
<silverarrow> I have a newly installed lubuntu, and when I boot I get  stuck on a message "GNU Grub version 1.99" and something like "line bash like editing supported" and suggestions for how to complete comands
<bioterror> what have you done?!
<silverarrow> I don't know, and I cannot figure the reason for the problem
<bioterror> tried to recover grub?
<silverarrow> no
<bioterror> !grub2 | silverarrow
<ubot5> silverarrow: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<silverarrow> trouble is, I get this every time I install lubuntu, first boot after initial install boots fine, but second after the first update goes wrong
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> bad lubuntu!
<bioterror> grub2 is the root of all iivyl!
<silverarrow> it is?
<silverarrow> trouble is, I cannot read the page in live cd
<silverarrow> I need to get on a different computer
<silverarrow> downloading
<silverarrow> I am forced to work with a mac,
<silverarrow> I hope it burns easo fine
<silverarrow> bioterror, how do I choose correct file in the download+
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> not easy to identify the actual iso image
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> you take 11.04
<silverarrow> what?
<silverarrow> I haven't manged to burn rescatux yet
<silverarrow> and it is verson 0.29 or something like that
<silverarrow> I have four folders, and one is called iso one is calle live
<silverarrow> when opening rescatux dowload folder I mean
<bioterror> you dont need rescatux or anything
<bioterror> just boot your lubuntu livecd and chroot into installation
<silverarrow> whay didn't you say that right away
<silverarrow> I am live cd now
<silverarrow> the mac is in the library, and I am in the kitchen, running to and from lol
<silverarrow> from terminal?
<bioterror> yes
<silverarrow> sigh
<silverarrow> horror
<silverarrow> bioterror, when choosing file for burning, do I choose the entire dowloads folder of rescatux?
<bioterror> usually you born .iso files if you want to boot them
<bioterror> born :D
<bioterror> burn
<silverarrow> ...how to identify
<bioterror> if you want to make regular data cd, then you burn whole folders
<silverarrow> well, I want fix grub
<silverarrow> never mind, I shall take a chance on one of them
<silverarrow> two potential choises; one folder "live" or "isolinux"
<silverarrow> only 10.000 steps to read through to figure things out
<silverarrow> arg
<silverarrow> any suggestions on how to go about this?
<bioterror> mount that partition, chroot into it and fix your grub ;)
<silverarrow> I cannot mount the drive
<bioterror> why?
<silverarrow> tu.com/IRC/TermsOfService || For general chat, use #lubuntu-offtopic
<silverarrow> <ubuntu> hi
<silverarrow> * You are now known
<silverarrow> can't find sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<silverarrow> weird copying and pasting there
<bioterror> sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/
<bioterror> sudo chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash
<bioterror> and ofcourse they want you to mount some other stuff too
<bioterror> ;)
<silverarrow> special device  /dev/sdaX  does not exist
<bioterror> some common sense now
<bioterror> read the guide
<bioterror> !grub
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<silverarrow> I'm not shore I have common sense when it comes to linux
<silverarrow> It's more erratic and random
<bioterror> read that restoregrub
<silverarrow> ...starts saving up for new laptop,
<silverarrow> ....throws old one out the window
<silverarrow> ...finds an old XP recovery cd
<silverarrow> ...goes to pick up laptop lying on the lawn
<silverarrow> I managed to boot in rescatux
<bioterror> good
<silverarrow> it even has xchat
<bioterror> now you just need to understand how that program works :D
<silverarrow> yeah, but a bit easier to fiddle around with than termnial
<silverarrow> thanks for the rescatux tip
<silverarrow> thanks bioterror
<silverarrow> computer booted fine after rescatex
<bioterror> good
<silverarrow> rescatux works idiotproofly
<silverarrow> I have a suspicion it was grub error all along
<silverarrow> even the first booting trouble I had
<silverarrow> I was on a wild goose chaise for hard ware failure, hard ware incompatibilities, system brake down
<silverarrow> it turns out grub errors can make hard drive undetectable at boot up
<phillw> bioterror: seems like a bug related to os-prober? I thought that was sorted?
<bioterror> I dont think so
<phillw> bioterror: it is on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ is it still an outstanding bug? I thought it had been resolved in a bug fix?
<phillw> bioterror: os-prober?
<bioterror> it should be resolved
<phillw> bioterror: Note: This issue existed in 10.10 but should no longer occur in Lubuntu 11.04.
<bioterror> should not
<bioterror> I'm not judging the fix with single case
<phillw> is it still a problem?
<silverarrow> so, how do I get any sound in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> alsmixer is acting up
<phil_> Hello. Is any one here?
 * phillw yes
<phil_> Sorry. I was away for a few. Anyway, I'm having a few problems concerning Lubuntu... :( I have deleted some files but the space is still being taken up... I have no idea what to do.
<phil_> Any advice is MUCH appreciated.
<phil_> Hello, Hyper.
<phillw> phil_ what version of lubuntu are you running?
<bioterror> phillw, sudo apt-get clean
<phillw> bioterror: he left!
<bioterror> :D
<phillw> I guess my questuion was too difficult
<silverarrow> someone recommended a disc checking tool the other day, but I cannot find it again googleing for it
<silverarrow> I finally figured out how to burn on the mac
<avelldiroll> silverarrow: i believe it was me speaking about the UBCD: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com
<silverarrow> oh, thanks
<silverarrow> I have to get to the bottom of this trouble
<silverarrow> I booted in Fedora, because it has a inbuilt disk check application, but I don't know how good it is
<silverarrow> the ultimate cd looks very promising
<KM0201> what is it?
<silverarrow> oh sorry
<silverarrow> ultimate boot cd
<silverarrow> it a bootable cd that checks just about everything on the computer,
<silverarrow> cpu, hard disk, ....
<silverarrow> I didn't even know there was such a tool until a couple of days ago
<silverarrow> or perhaps it was yesterday
<avelldiroll> it mainly provide all the manufacturers'  checking tools in one nice bunde, no need to dig some obnoxious manufacturer website in search for the right tool to check your warranty
<avelldiroll> *bundle
<silverarrow> :- )
<silverarrow> on the mac dowload is really messed up
<silverarrow> of the ultimate boot cd I mean
<silverarrow> here on the lubuntu, and in chromium, download link is easily  visible
<silverarrow> in the mac, in safari, there are tons of commercials where the download starter link should be
<silverarrow> major hassle to find a working mirror
<silverarrow> avelldiroll, how did you burn the ubcd?
<silverarrow> I have trouble choosing the correct iso image
<silverarrow> rather a daunting task choosing the right folder
<silverarrow> how do I identify the correct folder to burn to CD?
<silverarrow> do I burn the whole download thing to CD?
<silverarrow> there's tons of FAQ on the UBCD homepage, but darn little on these details
<silverarrow> nothing at all actually
<silverarrow> identify silverlightning
<silverarrow> hi pip
<silverarrow> but seriously, any tip on burning iso images, on how to identify correct folders?
<silverarrow> I have checke my HD and it comes of squeeky clean
<silverarrow> what makes lubuntu act up then? sort of deteriorate after a couple of months
<kvarley> Loving the work with this flavour! =D
#lubuntu 2011-08-11
<pcman> hi all
<pcman> anyone here tried pcmanfm 0.9.9 + libfm 0.16
<Unit193> Howdy
<pcman> 0.1.16 I mean
<jmarsden> pcman: Not yet, will probably try this weekend...
<pcman> jmarsden: ok.
<pcman> jmarsden: the new tarball released by brother has some minor issues.
<pcman> jmarsden: a new tarball for libfm is planned.
<jmarsden> Great :)  Did brother post what the issues are to the mailing list?
<pcman> jmarsden: no. it's just the generated API docs are not included.
<jmarsden> Oh, OK.  Sounds like a quick edit to the dist target would fix that.
<pcman> jmarsden: actually nobody has the time to write the API docs. So it's simply a function list at the moment.
<pcman> jmarsden: it's fixed, along with another compatibility fix for gtk 2.20.x
<jmarsden> Sounds like good progress :)
<pcman> jmarsden: at least there should be a relatively stable tarball release.
<pcman> jmarsden: the last one was in 2010.
<jmarsden> :)  Yes, having a recent tarball is a good thing.  Maybe now we can try to do them more often, maybe every 3 months or so?
<pcman> jmarsden: depends on time available.
<jmarsden> Understood.  Are you still studying like crazy for your medical exams?  Or is that done now?
<pcman> jmarsden: this is always the nightmare of an amateur programmer.
<pcman> jmarsden: my exam was on sep 24 and oct 16.
<jmarsden> OK... I hope all that goes well.  When you pass them, you can /nick drpcman :)
<pcman> jmarsden: I'm a medical doctor now.
<pcman> jmarsden: that exam is for internal medicine specialty.
<jmarsden> Oh, OK, so the exams are "further" qualifications... OK.
<pcman> jmarsden: yes
<pcman> jmarsden: that's why I disappear sometimes.
<jmarsden> Don't worry about it too much.  Hopefully at some point you will find someone else to work with you on libfm/pcmanfm more regularly.
<pcman> jmarsden: actually I want to rewrite lxpanel.
<pcman> jmarsden: based on gtk3.
<pcman> jmarsden: I already have a mockup in my head, but I don't have the time. :(
<jmarsden> That makes sense, but might be quite a bit of work... yes.  Do you expect to have more time after Oct 16?
<pcman> jmarsden: only if I pass that exam, I think.
<pcman> jmarsden: fixing existing mess in lxpanel and port it to gtk3 at the same time is even a more time-consuming job than a rewrite.
<jgratero> I have sort of a confusion with Lubuntu sound management
<pcman> jmarsden: a well-planned re-design will be better.
<jmarsden> pcman: OK.  Then study hard now, and leave lxpanel alone for now, come back to it in October.
<jgratero> Good morning to everyone
<pcman> jmarsden: I'm worry about lubuntu.
<pcman> jmarsden: the next release might have mixed gtk2/gtk3 apps.
<pcman> jmarsden: the final result, as we can expect, is a broken desktop.
<jmarsden> jgratero: Good morning.  Can you describe your question more clearly.
<jgratero> Well, the thing is, I have to use audacious to control the volume of the OS
<jmarsden> pcman: Yes, that could be bad.  But worry won't change it :)
<pcman> jmarsden: can't we postpond the release?
<jgratero> the volumen control on LX panel is not the main volume control
<pcman> jmarsden: having a very broken release is not a good idea.
<jgratero> from what I can gather
<jmarsden> jgratero: alsamixer doesn't do it for you, from the terminal?
<jgratero> let me check
<jmarsden> pcman: We have to stick to the Ubuntu schedule I think.
<pcman> jmarsden: what a disaster.
<pcman> jmarsden: having gtk2/gtk3 loaded at the same time doubles resource usage, I think.
<pcman> jmarsden: in addition, some modules might not work.
<pcman> jmarsden: for example, im modules.
<jmarsden> pcman: Do we have a list of which apps are likely to be broken?  Might be good to at least get a list so we can prioritize which ones to fix first?
<pcman> jmarsden: lxpanel, pcmanfm will definitely be gtk2.
<jgratero> it does
<pcman> jmarsden: porting lxpanel is more a work than a rewrite.
<pcman> jmarsden: IM modules might not work. theme engines might not work.
<pcman> jmarsden: xsettings part of lxsession might not work.
<pcman> jmarsden: lxappearance might not work since it only works for one of gtk2 or gtk3.
<jgratero> it does
<jmarsden> jgratero: OK.  That's what I have always used in Lubuntu for sound anyway.  But pretty, but it works.
<jgratero> Ok, no problem, thanks for the reply!
<jmarsden> pcman: That doesn't sound very happy... is gilir aware of this?
<jmarsden> jgratero: You're welcome.
<pcman> jmarsden: I don't have time to talk about this yet.
<jmarsden> :) OK...
<pcman> jmarsden: gtk3 is too huge a change to be completed in 6 months with such few devs.
<pcman> jmarsden: no kidding.
<pcman> jmarsden: this is worse than qt3/qt4 case IMHO.
<jmarsden> Bad timing that the GTK3 change happened in the cycle we finally get Lubuntu officially into Ubuntu... but I think we just have to do what we can.
<pcman> jmarsden: yes
<pcman> jmarsden: but having a broken release actually scares potential users.
<jmarsden> Yes... I wonder how Xubuntu are doing on the GTK3 front?  They may have similar issues...
<pcman> jmarsden: we got ++ because of official status, but got another -- due to a broken release.
<pcman> jmarsden: I'm sure they will.
<pcman> jmarsden: xfce doesn;t have many devs, either.
<pcman> jmarsden: and some of their stuff still use gtk2, IIRC.
<jmarsden> In one sense that could help us, we can say "look, it is not just us having these issues" ...
<pcman> jmarsden: windows 7 has no such issues.
<pcman> jmarsden: look, windows never has this kind of issue. LInux is for geeks.
<pcman> jmarsden: I don't want to hear that.
<kvarley> Windows 7 has many issues
<pcman> jmarsden: but that's what a new user might say.
<pcman> kvarley: much less then what we have now.
<jmarsden> Agreed.  Well, Vista had all kinds of issues when it first arrived... and Win7 won't even begin to run on the kind of hardware folks try Lubuntu on...
<pcman> kvarley: the most important thing is, programs written for windows 95 still runs today.
<kvarley> pcman: I disagree. However Windows is the most common and has a lot of developer support so that's why people can use it.
<pcman> kvarley: programmers don't need to do the silly porting wasting all of their time just to fix broken pieces here and there.
<pcman> kvarley: consider spending the time we used for fixing the broken compatability to create new features instead.
<jmarsden> pcman: Are you aware how many man hours commercial software places spend migrating their code from one version of Windows to the next?  It's huge!  It is just all hidden from the average end user...
<kvarley> pcman: True. A large part of it is attitude though. Publishers do what gets them the most money so they just develop for Windblows.
<pcman> jmarsden, kvarley: for large commercial apps, that's true.
<pcman> jmarsden, kvarley: for smaller ones, no porting is needed.
<pcman> jmarsden, kvarley: I wrote windows programs before I learn LInux.
<kvarley> pcman: Indie developers need support, they get it from me. xD
<pcman> the programs I developed 10 years ago still runs flawlessly now.
<jmarsden> pcman: Right; and small apps in Linux written in Python with the WX toolkit, say, work fine with no porting effort... :)
<kvarley> pcman: I wrote Java stuff. Now python.
<pcman> jmarsden: wx will have big problems migrating to gtk3.
<pcman> jmarsden: it still has some code for gtk1 IIRC.
<jmarsden> pcman: But once the lib ports, the apps should run unchanged, I think?
<kvarley> Is the wx toolkit preinstalled on lubuntu as a python module?
<jmarsden> I don't think it is preinstalled, but you can apt-get it.
<pcman> jmarsden: that's not the case.
<kvarley> And do you know if it comes with the windows one?
<pcman> jmarsden: I made patches for wx in the past.
<kvarley> I've been doing pyGtk while comes preinstalled.
<pcman> jmarsden: even today, some widgets in wx are not yet native ones.
<pcman> jmarsden: the most notably ones are tree views and list controls.
<kvarley> pcman: That's wx though, the gtk equivalents are native, are they not?
<pcman> jmarsden: wx is modeled after MFC on windows and try to fit that model with other toolkit.
<pcman> kvarley: wxgtk has some non-native widgets.
<jmarsden> pcman: Yes.  So will WX-using apps break, or just look a little old-fashioned in GTK3?
<pcman> kvarley: gtk2 support is not complete but now we have gtk3.
<pcman> jmarsden: not sure about this, but they should have some powerful devs.
<pcman> jmarsden: I'm not sure what will happen, but I'm more pessimistic on this.
<jmarsden> OK.  I suspect that in general, there will be some "workarounds" early in GTK3 usage, but stuff will be made to work somehow... which is what I am hoping we can do for LXDE too.
<pcman> jmarsden: mixing gtk2/gtk3 apps is inevitable this time.
<kvarley> What toolkit does LUbuntu use? Like Ubuntu uses Gnome...So, what does Lubuntu use?
<pcman> jmarsden: the biggest problem is the change in input and painting.
<pcman> jmarsden: xinput2 brings totally different input handling.
<jmarsden> kvarley: LXDE is the Lubuntu desktop environment, GTK is the library underneath that.
<pcman> jmarsden: and the painting and theming stuff are totally incompatible with older gtk.
<jmarsden> pcman: And no compatibility wrapper library stuff has been done?  That's not good.  Well, we are coders not magicians, there is only so much we can do :)
<head_victim> pcman & jmarsden - apart from magically becoming an experienced dev overnight is there anything I can do to assist in these efforts? Get the word out for some more help?
<pcman> jmarsden: no, it's not quite possible.
<kvarley> jmarsden: So if I wanted to develop a gui application I should still use pygtk?
<pcman> jmarsden: I previously wanted to do one, but after I read the API doc, I don't think this is possible.
<jmarsden> kvarley: Yes, I think that's a sane choice.
<pcman> kvarley: pygtk will be less supported.
<jmarsden> Will there by a pygtk3 or something??
<pcman> kvarley: people are moving to pygobject + introspection now.
<kvarley> pcman: Than what? PyQt?
<pcman> kvarley: no, their new toy.
<pcman> kvarley: happy porting!
<kvarley> pcman: Oh ok, new modules I take it ?
<pcman> kvarley: new way to develop gtk program in python.
<pcman> kvarley: of course, it's an incompatible change.
<pcman> kvarley: http://www.pygtk.org/
<pcman> kvarley: see this "New users wishing to develop Python applications using GTK+ are recommended to use the GObject-Introspection features available in PyGObject."
<pcman> kvarley: so I think there won't be pygtk3.
<kvarley> pcman: Ah ok, damn it I only just learned pygtk D:
<pcman> kvarley: I know pygtk only, too.
<pcman> kvarley: having too many choices can be annoying, especially when your choice is deprecated by upstream.
<pcman> kvarley: that's what I feel atm.
<pcman> head_victim: are you there?
<head_victim> pcman: yep
<pcman> head_victim: do you know how to use glade?
<pcman> head_victim: I got a nice job for you.
<pcman> head_victim: no knowledge about programming is required.
<kvarley> Is it weird that I prefer to code my GUI's rather than design them with a tool like Glade?
<head_victim> pcman: I can try to find out how to use it
<pcman> kvarley: I like to code my GUI, too.
<pcman> head_victim: it's a gui editor.
<kvarley> pcman: More control and flexibility. Plus you know exactly how it's put together so you know how it behaves.
<pcman> head_victim: the aim is to make all dialogs in lxde applications Gnome HIG compliant.
<pcman> head_victim: http://developer.gnome.org/hig-book/3.0/
<pcman> http://developer.gnome.org/hig-book/3.0/design-window.html.zh_TW
<pcman> Gnome HIG is a good thing for UI.
<head_victim> pcman: checking the links now
<pcman> this makes apps have consistent look and behavior.
<head_victim> pcman: looks like something I could do if I know how to get and change the dialogue components
<pcman> head_victim: yes, you can see how to use glade.
<pcman> jmarsden: BTW, I got a new idea for menu editing.
<pcman> jmarsden: I want to do it in a non-xdg-compliant way.
<pcman> jmarsden: the xdg menu spec is really horrible for menu editing.
<head_victim> pcman: so glade makes obtaining the dialogues that need checking easy?
<head_victim> That's the part of the process I'm concerned about
<pcman> head_victim: that's an editor for gtk ui files.
<head_victim> pcman: yeah, sorry I haven't slept in 24 hours so maybe not making sense. Where do I find the files that you want me to edit? Or did you want me to create them?
<jmarsden> pcman: Well... hmmm... wanting to be non-compliant is interesting :)  But I'd say get your exams over first :)
<pcman> head_victim: then go to sleep.
<pcman> jmarsden: true.
<pcman> jmarsden: I think about this for months.
<pcman> jmarsden: say, if the spec is good, why there is no good menu editor for so many years?
<pcman> jmarsden: because the spec is poor.
<head_victim> pcman: yep, if you want to mail me a quick details on what gtk ui files you want me to check jarednorris at ubuntu dot com  gets me.
<pcman> jmarsden: the menu itself should be xdg compliant, but editing doesn't need to be xdg-compliant.
<pcman> jmarsden: we can have our own file documenting how to move the items around.
<pcman> and apply it on the xdg menu.
<pcman> head_victim: you can see if you know how to use glade first.
<pcman> head_victim: if that's too hard for you, we still have other things to do.
<head_victim> Installing now
<head_victim> Might need to install it on something newer, I only have gtk 2.8 as the latest on my desktop
 * pcman needs to go.
<pcman> see you all
<head_victim> See you later
<head_victim> Feel free to email me anytime
<head_victim> I just can't work out if he wants me to create dialogues or bring existing ones into line with policies :/
<jmarsden> head_victim: Learn Glade, then ask him what work he has for you to do with it :)  I strongly suspect the latter is what he is looking for.
<head_victim> Glade looks fairly simple and mundane, kinda like wiki editing. As long as you understand what the goal is it's just a bunch of fiddlign to get it right I'd say (have played with it for 5 - 10 mins now)
<head_victim> Anyway, bed does sound good. It's 1am. As for the glade stuff I'll have a look around for some examples to play with and see if I can manage it easily enough.
<jmarsden> head_victim: OK, sleep.  Tutorials at http://live.gnome.org/Glade/Tutorials  may be worth a look when you wake up :)
<head_victim> Ah I got the impression he wanted me to go through existing dialogues to check for conformity. Either way, that's a great link, cheers
<jmarsden> head_victim: You're welcome.  Now sleep :)
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Howdy
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is anyone using oneiric noticed the Volume lxpanel applet is missing?
<kvarley> I installed the proprietary driver for my Nvidia ION via the Addition Drivers utility on 64-bit Lubuntu 11.04 and my brightness function keys no longer work. Any ideas?
<kvarley> The notification still shows up but the screen doesn't dim or go brighter
#lubuntu 2011-08-12
<highphilosopher> EHLO
<keithclark> Is it possible to run lubuntu from a usb stick with broadcom wireless active without a wired connection?
<keithclark> Is it even available in live usb format?
<keithclark> Hello?
<bodhizazen> 'lo keithclark
<keithclark> Hey, any ideas to my questions above?
<bodhizazen> I just joined and so the only  question from you I see is "Hello?"
<keithclark> Is it possible to run lubuntu from a usb stick with broadcom wireless active without a wired connection?
<keithclark> If it did, that would be a kick ass distro
<bodhizazen> does lubuntu recognize the wireless card ?
<bioterror> broadcoms are 50/60
<bioterror> they might work, or not
<bioterror> if it's BCM43xx
<KM0201> man, i love it when people just vanish..lol, most broadcoms (in my experience) are pretty easy to set up.. so long as they aren't those stupid "lp-phy" devices.
<me-1> hi...does Lubuntu 11.04 has all media codecs..??
<bioterror> if you install VLC, it will have most of them ;)
<me-1> bioterror, actully lubuntu 10.04 have almost all media codecs
<me-1> I like the idea of having media codecs so that i can pass lubuntu to my friend who dont have internet
<bioterror> same media player in 11.04 than in 10.10
<dean> Hey all could someone tell me if there is a way to get more wallpapers in Lubuntu the one included is a bit plain lol
<dean> No one lol
<bioterror> dean, lol check google image search lol
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork and ofcourse
<dean> google image search?
<dean> How do you change the menu bar at the bottom?
<dean> I've only just installed Lubuntu like it but theres lack of personalisation
<dean> Hey does anyone know to refresh the menu bar I have made a mess of it?
<alister> salve, c'è qualcuno che parla italiano? o mi devo cimentare con l'inglese? :)
<alister> come modifico ( su latop) le impostazioni quando su chiude il coperchio? se volessi mettere solo lo spegnimento dello schermo e non lo stand-by come dovrei fare?
<alister> how do I change the battery settings?
<alister> please help
<bioterror> alister, unplug your power cable
<bioterror> you will get that battery icon
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> you can then click it
<alister> oh thx
<bioterror> make it to show icon always ;)
<alister> and it is possible change notebook cover settings?
<bioterror> I dunno why that's not default setting
<bioterror> notebook what settings?
<alister> when i close the cover (uhm... lid? cap?)
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> from that same place
<bioterror> you can choose suspend, hibernate or do nothing
<bioterror> suspend is my favourite
<alister> but i have a problem, the battery life is gone and if i unplugg the cable my pc turn off, so i can't see the battery icon
<alister> there is another way?
<bioterror> no power settings in "start" menu?
<alister> no
<alister> maybe with gconf-editor?
<bioterror> open terminal or what ever you want to use and launch gnome-power-applet or what was it
<bioterror> I dont have a lubuntu laptop near me :D
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> gnome-power-preferences
<alister> yuu!
<alister> perfect
<alister> it's possibile create a icon launcher on desktop?
<bioterror> yes it is
<alister> thank you very very much
<bioterror> there's couple of ways doing it
<bioterror> use lxshortcut or make yourself a .desktop -file
<alister> oh perfect there is a option to put the icon battery on the status bar
<alister> for ever!
<leszek> hi
<phillw> wb leszek :)
<leszek> thx ;)
<leszek> anyone wants to test out a special pcmanfm version with lxshortcut integration ?
<phillw> leszek: yeah, sure... I can run it in VM if jmarsden is not about, but you will have to talk me through installing it.
<leszek> phillw: I have a direct link if you want to install the deb directly: http://178.202.176.223/repo/pool/main/p/pcmanfm/pcmanfm_0.9.8-neptune1_i386.deb
<phillw> is it for 11.10?
<leszek> It should work fine on natty
<leszek> or above I guess
<leszek> though the pcmanfm I patched is a little bit outdated xD
<phillw> I'll fire up an Oneric session
<leszek> :)
<leszek> I need to figure out if my patch works with the newest versions aswell
<phillw> leszek: as jmarsden is working on a 10.04.3 I'd look towards backporting it there. As long as it runs on 11.04 and 11.10, it should be fine?
<leszek> it should work fine
<leszek> but pcmanfm then has also a new lxshortcut dependency
<phillw> I'm just updating my 11.10 installation (there are always lots of updates to fix stuff I didn't even realise was broken!)
<leszek> yeah thats true ;)
<phillw> GSteamer from the 'bad' set --- yikes!
<leszek> :)
<phillw> it always makes my heart sink a little when they update apt
<phillw> they mess that up an we're all up the creek with no paddle!
<leszek> luckily normally an older apt version is stored in the cache or cd ;)
<phillw> leszek: be patient... it has got the updates (not a fast link here and it is a VM)
<phillw> leszek: how comes you do run VM for testing?
<phillw> *do not run*
<leszek> I am running the vm for testing
<phillw> leszek: coo. you may be able to teach me how to get mine running correctly :P
<leszek> :)
<phillw> the add on for copying and paste stubbornly refuses to work :/
<phillw> leszek: it seems the currrent alpha now wants gnome library.... at least that is what firefox is dragging in.... I don't even run Ffox on my alpha :(
<leszek> phillw: that might be, need to check the current daily
<phillw> leszek: I'm on a slow speed out here in the countryside. I get used to being patient :D
<leszek> :)
<phillw> 4 hours for an iso :/
<phillw> leszek: once the standard 11.10 has gotten here, I'll zsync my daily for the other install. This could take a while!
<leszek> :)
<phillw> last time I zsync'd it, it downloaded it all from fresh :/
<leszek> lol
<phillw> not at 256Mb/s it is not!
<phillw-virtual> poke
<phillw> (16:21:01) leszek: phillw: I have a direct link if you want to install the deb directly: http://178.202.176.223/repo/pool/main/p/pcmanfm/pcmanfm_0.9.8-neptune1_i386.deb
<phillw-virtual> leszek: Grr... "A later version is already installed"
<leszek> phillw-virtual: install it from the commandline with sudo dpkg -i
<phillw-virtual> yeah.... now tell me how to tell it where the deb file is?
<leszek> where you downloaded it basically
<leszek> so for example sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/pcmanfm_0.9.8-neptune1_i386.deb if its in your download folder
<phillw-virtual> lol, I have no idea where the default are is... let me go and look!
<phillw-virtual> that worked... now what do want me to test?
<phillw-virtual> leszek: can we swap over to -offtopic? I forget that this a logged channel!
<leszek> relogon to use the new pcmanfm and then try right clicking -> New -> Shortcut to create a *.desktop shortcut
<leszek> yeah ok
<OEP> Is there a way I can disable the dialog which pops up when you insert a flash drive, but still mount it automatically?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> there's do nothing?
<stlsaint> bioterror: HELP
<stlsaint> bioterror: my system says i need to install adobe but i already have it installed
<bioterror> stlsaint, which adobe what where
<stlsaint> onesec
<stlsaint> bioterror: 10.3.183.4ubuntu0.10.04.1
<bioterror> are you talking about adobe flash?
<bioterror> or reader
<stlsaint> bioterror: thats flash plugin installer
<stlsaint> flash
<stlsaint> sorry
<bioterror> and the browser is?
<bioterror> chromium?
<stlsaint> yep
<bioterror> do you have that .so file in your /usr/lib/chromium/plugins/
<bioterror> if I remember path correctly
<stlsaint> no its not there
<stlsaint> usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<stlsaint> is empty
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> check your firefox/mozilla library
<bioterror> if it has one
<stlsaint> it has some but nothing for the adobe shared object
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> purge that adobe installer
<bioterror> or what ever it is
<bioterror> and install it again
<bioterror> rather than dpkg-reconfigure, as I think it wont solve that
<bioterror> I would probably use flashplugin-nonfree
<stlsaint> bioterror: yea that is what i did already, still fscked up
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> $ ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<bioterror> libflashplayer.so
<bioterror> you could make symlink to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<stlsaint> bioterror: possibly, i will try that. thanks
<stlsaint> bioterror: i have no .so in that dir
<stlsaint> should prolly go download it lol
<stlsaint> but why the hell does flashplugin show as installed on synaptic and dpkg
<kvarley> I have an issue, not only with lubuntu but also with ubuntu.
<kvarley> When I run update-manager or synaptic it asks for my sudo password. I enter it and it doesn't accept it. The window is different to the one I get when I launch an application with gksudo. Why does it do this?
<OEP> Does anyone know what produces the "Removable media is inserted" dialog when removable storage is added?
<stlsaint> kvarley: can you run: sudo apt-get update
<stlsaint> kvarley: and will it except that password?
<kvarley> stlsaint: Yes, it's not an issue with me remembering my sudo password or anything like that. It's this specific gui which won't let me input my password. Even if I use gksudo it works. Just whatever utility is used to gain sudo for the update manager and synaptic doesn't work for some reason.
<stlsaint> kvarley: that is strange one, one i have never heard of
<stlsaint> all sudo activites pull from the sudoers file
<kvarley> stlsaint: It is indeed because before 11.04 I'd never had this issue. I've been running the tools as sudo manually for a while but would love to know why it does it in the first place xD
<stlsaint> kvarley: i have not used synaptic much lately so i would not be able to adequately trouble shoot it, honestly i would post this to the forums
<stlsaint> ubuntuforums.org
<phillw> stlsaint: kvarley are any of the guys on UBT faster to respond?
<kvarley> stlsaint: Thank you. I was having difficulty getting screenshots of the different windows too so I've done a screen recording in order to grab the screenshots. I imagine it will help.
<kvarley> phillw: I asked on the Ubuntu IRC and nobody knew. They jumped to the conclusion I was getting my password wrong.
<kvarley> phillw: I will post on the forums. Thank you for you help all the same phillw and stlsaint
<bioterror> update-manager wants to use gksu?
<kvarley> bioterror: Thanks it!
<kvarley> bioterror: gksu doesn't accept my sudo password but gksudo does
<bioterror> edit the .desktop file of update-manager to use gksudo instead of gksu
<bioterror> funny thing is that they are exactly the same
<bioterror> it's just that they handle the information differently
<kvarley> bioterror: I want to know why it doesn't accept it xD it's weird as hell!
<bioterror> I've been a little lazy to inspect how that really acts
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> kvarley, check /etc/group and look if you're in root
<bioterror> or something similar
<bioterror> my wife just closed her laptops lid, so I dont have access to lubuntu machine now ;)
<kvarley> bioterror: Doesn't look like I am ---> root:x:0:
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> Unit193, wakeup
<kvarley> bioterror: But I'm not in sudo either? ---> sudo:x:27:
<bioterror> no, you're under admin
<bioterror> if I remember right
<kvarley> bioterror: Ah yes ---> admin:x:109:kevin
<bioterror> yeah, and when you look sudoers file, there's %admin instead of %wheel ;)
<kvarley> bioterror: %wheel ?
<bioterror> wheel is what usually is used in *nixes
<Unit193> For me I have # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges {newline} %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bioterror> kvarley, you could try to do this: root:x:0:kevin
<kvarley> bioterror: Adding myself to sudo or root does nothing.
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> if you run gksudo update-manager in terminal
<bioterror> does it spit any errors
<kvarley> bioterror none
<kvarley> It spits no errors when doing gksu terminal in terminal either, just denies me access, says incorrect password
<bioterror> sudo passwd kevin
<bioterror> and change your password
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> with sudo you can force it to use even the same ;)
<bioterror> I think so
<kvarley> bioterror: Chaning doesn't work either
<kvarley> *changing
<kvarley> It's getting weirder
<bioterror> could be easier to help if my system as as messed up :-)
<kvarley> bioterror: Here we go I did "gksu --description="tell me the pass" -p terminal. That gets it to print the password to the terminal. It's the right password but before it prints the password it shows this error...
<kvarley> sn_launcher_context_complete called for an SnLauncherContext that hasn't been initiated
<kvarley> bioterror: Debug mode reveals nothing either. I'll just change the .desktop sutff. It's a shame I can't figure it out though. Thanks for all your help though! :) It's much appreciated!
<bioterror> seems like you're not alone
<kvarley> bioterror: Really?
<bioterror> google with that sn_launcher ;)
<kvarley> bioterror: You helped me massively actually, because before I didn't know what the prompt was called. Now I know it's gksu I can research :)
<bioterror> which version of lubuntu are you running?
<kvarley> 11.04 x86_64
<kvarley> bioterror: Think I may have fixed it. I ran gksu-properties and changed it from su to sudo mode.
<bioterror> hey
<kvarley> bioterror: It's kinda avoiding the main issue but it'll work.
<bioterror> what kind of line is in the .desktop file
<kvarley> bioterror: It just executes /usr/bin/update-manager
<bioterror> gksu /usr/bin/update-manager ?
<kvarley> bioterror: However, synaptic does use gksu
<bioterror> nothing else?
<kvarley> bioterror: Exec=/usr/bin/update-manager
<kvarley> bioterror: But synaptic uses the following: Exec=gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic
<bioterror> what if you do it that way? :)
<bioterror> you add that --description
<kvarley> bioterror: It's gksu that's at fault, not the launcher.
<kvarley> bioterror: If I change the gksu-properties to sudo mode it works. So actually, it's something su releated.
<bioterror> bug report should be rise against gksu
<bioterror> probably that's a x64 related problem
<kvarley> I'll post on the forums all the same. I will mention the fix but also state what the actual problem is.
<bioterror> launchpad is a correct place
<kvarley> bioterror: Doing su -c leafpad in terminal doesn't accept my password either
<bioterror> hah, I'm running windows now
<bioterror> cannot test myself
<bioterror> I pressed alt+f2 many times to launch terminal :D
<kvarley> bioterror: Ah ok, thanks for all the help anyway :)
<bioterror> I have to use windows to update my androind phone :(
<kvarley> bioterror: That's annoying. I take it you are running a RUU on it?
<bioterror> I've run lots of ruu's on winmo phones, but this is first time with android and that's samsungs beta release of 2.3.3
<kvarley> bioterror: I hated that too, I mean the device itself runs Linux so why not make update tools availble on Linux?! Lazyness! That's why I rooted and run a custom rom xD
<bioterror> froyo is just too outdated
<kvarley> bioterror: Thanks for the help, I'm off now, later.
<bioterror> laters
<lubuntu20dash> Hi, how I change lubuntu icons?
<KM0201> menu/preferences/customize look and feel
<lubuntu20dash> I want to add custom icons
<lubuntu20dash> how I do that?
<lubuntu20dash> for example I want to change firefox icon
<lubuntu20dash> Do I have to create my own theme just to change a few icons or what?
<Unit193> I would think you just edit their .desktop file
<lubuntu20dash> Where isthat file?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#I%20don%27t%20know%20how%20to%20make/add%20a%20application%20to%20%22start%22%20menu.
<Unit193> lubuntu20dash: The Lubuntu FAQs can be found at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ and may be able to answer your question
<lubuntu20dash> nothjing about changing icons
<lubuntu20dash> just themes
<lubuntu20dash> also, how I add the search function? I will just change the icons manualy
<lubuntu20dash> in gnome is just a option that is easy to add, but how I add search in lubuntu?
<Unit193> Icon=gksu-root-terminal right there.... Change it to point it to the one you want
<lubuntu20dash> Thanks, but I prefer to use the search and manualy change the files, how I use search in lubuntu?
<riddler> how do I access an encrypted bitlocker partition, is there a driver or linux software?
<Unit193> lubuntu20dash: Ok.... manually change WHAT files? And search? locate command maybe?
<lubuntu20dash> Hi, , how I use search in lubuntu? like the search programs you have in kde and gnome
<lubuntu20dash> isnt one for lubuntu? is quite a basic option
<Unit193> riddler: http://superuser.com/questions/31649/will-bitlocker-make-it-impossible-to-read-my-files-from-my-dual-booting-ubuntu-os
<riddler> lubuntu20dash, i dont think there is a folder search for lubuntu
<lubuntu20dash> WHAT?
<Unit193> Folder search = locate
<lubuntu20dash> I could do folder search in windows 95, but there isnt one for lubuntu?
<riddler> where is the locate option/button ?
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: if you want gnome, use ubuntu. lubuntu is a slimmed out version. If you want to find something... try locate filename in CLI :D
<lubuntu20dash> windows 95 used 8 of ram and had a search folder option
<riddler> i like the folder of lubuntu, pcmanFM, it lets you do TAB unlike windows folder
<lubuntu20dash> in fact even dos had search folder programs
<lubuntu20dash> I cant believe lubuntu doesnt have a program for that
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: then raise it as a bug
<lubuntu20dash> ok, where are the icons stored in lubuntu? I want to manually change them
 * KM0201 hates pcmanfm
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: just as windows 95 did have ability to file share.
<lubuntu20dash> dude file search has been around since dos
<KM0201> i wish lubuntu would switch to thunar as a filemanager
<lubuntu20dash> doesnt lubuntu have at least file search commands?
<lubuntu20dash> Ok where are the icons stored in lubuntu? I want to manually change them
<riddler> km0201, is that what you're using on your lubuntu?
<KM0201> riddler: thunar?
<KM0201> no... i wish i could.
<KM0201> but it never seems to work right.
<riddler> you mean you can't change/remove pcmanfm to use another folder/filemanager ? its tied into it right?
<KM0201> riddler: you can add a filemanager, but.. making it "default" caused some very unusual instabilities on my system, so i'll just deal w/ pcman
<KM0201> it only causes quirks on me, every so often, but when it does, it annoys the heck out of me
<riddler> ah I see, ill keep that in mind
<KM0201> PCman, is not bad though.. is not that bad though... it just aggravates me sometimes.
#lubuntu 2011-08-13
<phillw-virtual> hi philipballew
<philipballew> hello phillw-virtual
<phillw-virtual> philipballew: would a quick PM be okay?
<philipballew> yes
<philipballew> go for it
<leszek> hi
<pAt_> Hi Lubunties, my Lubuntu Live CD does not start, it starts only to the login screen of run level 3, in the console. Anyone an idea?
<bioterror> can you run command: startlubuntu
<pAt_> didnt try that bioterror, I just tried a sudo startx which didnt work
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> and dont sudo X ;)
<pAt_> :)
<pAt_> strange thing is, that it is all the same on three different computer
<pAt_> iso md5sum is ok
<pAt_> burned CD is also ok
<pAt_> always just get the login promt of runlevel 3
<bioterror> what kind of graphics card you have?
<bioterror> lspci |less
<pAt_> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Intergrated Graphics Controller
<KM0201> pAt_: are you sure yu're getting a login prompt?.. does the prompt say "busybox" rightr above it?
<bioterror> I am sure
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> that's not the prob, it works fine w/ Ubuntu
<pAt_> KM0201: didnt check this, but strange thing is, that Ubuntu Live CD works perfectly
<KM0201> hmm
<bioterror> they should share the same drivers
<bioterror> only gnome is replaced and few applications
<pAt_> jep
<pAt_> Are there any boot options I should try?
<bioterror> KM0201, and init 3 is console, init 5 is X ;)
<bioterror> (on Linux, Solaris has different init system)
<KM0201> hmm, i've saw busy box say "run level 3" before.. but.. yeah
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install –reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<bioterror> udo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bioterror> I would also update repositories too
<pAt_> ok, thats a good idea bioterror, I have at least the console :)
<pAt_> I use Debian stable with LXDE on my laptop by the way, which is fast as hell :)
<kvarley> How can I view the sound control panel?
<kvarley> My speakers on my netbook at really quiet even though the applet shows that it's at full. They were louder on Ubuntu so I guess it's a setting I need to change?
<bioterror> kvarley, open terminal and say: alsamixer
<kvarley> bioterror coming to the rescue again =D
<bioterror> yeah!
<bioterror> I talk about android with you last night?
<kvarley> bioterror: Yeah and you were helping me with gksu :) Turns out that Ubuntu locks down su and it should never have been set to su mode. If I wanted to use su or gksu I have to launch it through sudo.
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> I fixed my phone! I have now that rescue loader
<bioterror> CWM or what's that called, I can install all the custom roms from there <3
<bioterror> using SD Card
<bioterror> that's hitech for a WindowsMobile user
<bioterror> no need for ActiveSync any moar
<pAt_> kvarley: gnome-media is able to turn the volume up to 150% which the volume control of LXDE cant
<bioterror> 150% :D
<bioterror> "this one goes to eleven!"
<kvarley> pAt_: Thanks for the info :) The applet wasn't working for me so using alsamixer interminal like bioterror mentioned worked for me.
<pAt_> kvarley: no problem, I had the same problem. That's why I am still using Gnome (LMDE) for my netbook :)
<kvarley> pAt_: I like gnome but all I need on my netbook is a browser/video player/IM client so the desktop environment isn't something high upon my list of needs :) I have gnome on my pc :D
<pAt_> best running OS is LMDE on the netbook, I tried them all :)
<yesitisjustme> has anyone used ntop?
<SSX_1> can i ask for assistance
<avelldiroll> SSX_1: you may, but for that you need to ask a specific question :)
<SSX_1> avelldiroll: :)
<SSX_1> I'm trying to turn an old Armada M300 into access point with a TP-Link W721 usb wifi stick
<SSX_1> because i like my desktop kubuntu, i decided to give a shot to lubuntu, although the laptop is slightly below specs
<SSX_1> however after performing a minimal install, it boots into an black and white striped screeen...
<SSX_1> did my google, but can't seem to figure it out
<avelldiroll> you don't need a graphical interface to turn an old laptop into an access point
<avelldiroll> by minimal install, you mean a lubuntu minimal install or an "alternate" minimal install / mini.iso ?
<SSX_1> mini.iso
<SSX_1> 19 megs
<SSX_1> avelldiroll: i know, but i'm horrible at terminal comands
<SSX_1> years of windows spoiled me
<SSX_1> and i can't seem to find something simple enough to turn an old pc into router
<SSX_1> i'll be content with a web interface like a router but...
<SSX_1> tried pfsense, but coundn't make it work
<avelldiroll> pfsense, m0n0wall are great firewall oriented distro, but i am not sure they offer the possibility to configure an access point from the web interface
<avelldiroll> are you sure your wifi drivers allow you to turn it into an access point ? (managed mode if my memory serve me well)
 * phillw you may want to try zenix.. The authoring team for that involve some of the people who support apparmour. I will gladly ask their TL for suggestions. i know it runs on a really small footpront
<phillw> *foot-print*
<SSX_1> avelldiroll: as far as i know yep
<SSX_1> phillw 10x, ill look it up
<phillw> but, for a firewall suggestion, I'd go for server edition. I've asked if one of the other 'guys' I know as knowledge of using zenix in such a situation.
<avelldiroll> SSX_1: if you are looking for an even lower footprint, with a desktop, take a look at slitaz
<SSX_1> i don't need a firewal
<SSX_1> firewall
<SSX_1> it's already behind another router
<SSX_1> i want to extend the wireless coverage at home
<phillw> SSX_1: you can do that with hardware... there are some inventive people out there!
<SSX_1> yes, i can do a chinaware mod to the ADSL modem
<SSX_1> however my ISP won't be very happy with me messing up his modem
#lubuntu 2011-08-14
<lubun> hey guys. i have a small problem... whenever im watching a video, when it is done playing it freezes.. any help. im searching the forums as we speak
<EEMPHASISS> OK, how do I install fonts in lubuntu?
<EEMPHASISS> How do I install fonts in Lubuntu, please?  Is there anybody out there?
<EEMPHASISS> How do I install fonts in Lubuntu, please?  Is there anybody out there?  (Try #3?)
<EEMPHASISS> How do I install fonts in Lubuntu, please?  Is there anybody out there?  (Try #4?)
<Unit193> !info fontypython
<ubot5> fontypython (source: fontypython): Find, view and manage font files of all kinds. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2.3-2 (natty), package size 307 kB, installed size 796 kB
<frankbooth> EEMPHASISS In general, I don't like to redirect people to URLs, but in this case I believe it's easier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<Unit193> !repeat
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EEMPHASISS> thanks, frank.  Will try there.
<EEMPHASISS> In case this chat is saved for searching by search engines:  Installing Fonts in Lubuntu.  A manual process is required, but it's quite simple.  (1) Copy fonts to somewhere shareable - I chose /usr/local/share/fonts.  (2) In a terminal, cd to there and run sudo fc-cache -f -v  That's it, job done.
 * frankbooth giggles.
<philipballew> !ppc
<ubot5> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Guest86605> Hi All, A quick question,  does lubuntu support dual monitors? Whenever i connect two i get GRUB error and have to reinstall Lubuntu. the hardware works with Mint though.
<Guest86605> the system just stops booting
<Guest86605> Please can someone assist.
<baeltedyr_> Hi testing empathy
<baeltedyr_> lubuntu is great and developing fast... but how may one help in spreading the good news?
<ohcibi> hi, i have installed banshee, but its not playing any files, this is the log: http://pastebin.com/vZV72pqY anyone has an idea whats wrong? i dont want to use jack audio and i also dont know why it trys to connect
<bioterror> ohcibi, I would say something wrong with the banshee
<ohcibi> bioterror: i have reinstalled it already, what else could i do
<bioterror> move to MOC ;)
<ohcibi> moc?
<bioterror> Music on Console ;)
<Unit193> vlc -I ncurses ;)
<bioterror> mpg321 & ogg123
<bioterror> when I was young, I used to use mpg123 + qgmpeg ;)
<bioterror> GQMpeg
<Unit193> You were never "young"
<bioterror> I was innocent once
 * Unit193 thinks that's hard to pull down
<bioterror> I would use another music player instead of banshee
<bioterror> deadbeef?
<ohcibi> hm yeah maybe i just stick with audacious...  but its for a pub i like the library of banshee
<Unit193> Aqualung or something like that?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> Clementine?
<bioterror> I would suggest that
<apanda_> ahoi. how do i start the "system settings" app in lubuntu?
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo lubuntu
#lubuntu 2012-08-06
<DarkStar> Need some help with setting up a separate workspace on another monitor,  using arandr i can get the other monitor on, but it spreads the desktop out, what i need is a separate desktop on the additional monitor, and im having major issues
<DarkStar> anybody?
<kanliot> i had problems with that until i installed catalyst control center for my ATI graphics
<DarkStar> I'm using a netbook with onboard intel graphics..
<DarkStar> With nvidia on my desktop this is very simple.
<kanliot> did you drag the monitors next to each other?
<DarkStar> Yea I did, the issue is that when i apply the settings, on the laptop screen I lose my dock, and the lower part of windows. such as the input box on xchat.
<kanliot> so lxpanel messes up?
<DarkStar> But the dock shows up on the other monitor, when i dont want it, I want my laptop to remain unchanged, and the extra monitor to be just another desktop/workspace.
<DarkStar> Even with the lxpanel restart
<DarkStar> I lose cairo on the laptop, the lxpanel is ^ above, and i fixed that issue by adding lxpanelctl restart
<DarkStar> to the script in arandr
<DarkStar> the main issue is that it is scaling the laptop monitor incorrectly, and im stumped on how to fix that issue.
<David23400> Hello guys, i'm installing lubuntu on my laptop with 1.7ghz CPU and 512mb RAM , do you think it will be smooth?
<kanliot> are you wiping the pc?
<kanliot> with 512 you should avoid the manual paritioioner b/c it will crash, or you could use the alt cd
<David23400> kanliot
<David23400> didnt understand xD
<David23400> i'm totaly new
<kanliot> yeah
<David23400> i dont know anything
<kanliot> it's ok
<kanliot> i get confused too
<kanliot> are you doing dual boot?
<David23400> what's dual boot
<David23400> i installed with windows isntaller
<kanliot> wubi?
<David23400> yea
<kanliot> i donno never used wubi
<kanliot> if you get stuck with wubi you might try #ubuntu
<kanliot> thats a different channel
<David23400> ok thx
<kanliot> I'd rather dual boot
<kanliot> makes a lot more sense to me
<kanliot> but you gotta start somewhere
<kanliot> so keep goin
<David23400> ok thanks
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> David23400,  there seems to be slower booting with wubi read http://askubuntu.com/questions/8159/wubi-performance-difference
<kanliot> other than that you should be fine
<kanliot> so don't do any video editing you are good
<wallynuts> Hi I'm a noob to linux and I've been playing with lubuntu on and eeepc for a few days, I want to make a simple light weight kernel for my computer.  I under stand the basics of making a kernel but I have a few questions.
<silverarrow> hi
<smile> hi silverarrow, how are you? :) have you got questions? :)
<silverarrow> post the question wallynuts , some clever guy might read it evetually
<silverarrow> I`m fine thanks, sort of
<smile> :)
<silverarrow> I have had trouble with a hp computer that would not boot any of the ubuntus for some odd reason,
<wallynuts> if I'm starting with a vanilla kernel do I need any specfic ubuntu/lubuntu patches or do I need to get the source from the ubuntu tree?
<bioterror> the benefits of custom kernel is a little faster booting
<bioterror> nothing more
<bioterror> honestly
<silverarrow> I suppose it is worth burning 12.04 and see what happens
<silverarrow> do you know if disk utility should work from a live cd?
<wallynuts> I need a driver supported in 3.4.X I found a precompiled one but I want to make it my self seems like a good learning experince
<silverarrow> I am not that advanced yet
<smile> silverarrow: it does work from live cd, but you can't format the live disk then :)
<smile> only other connected devices, including your hard disk
<silverarrow> thanks, it is the harddisk I worry a bit about
<silverarrow> it is a computer that has run way too hot for way to long
<silverarrow> it turned out to be clogged fan outlet
<silverarrow> majorly
<smile> silverarrow: okay :) good luck fixing :)
<silverarrow> I have managed to install puppy linux fine, and it runs all right, not sure what the windows issues can be, but recovery partition seems to be damaged some how
<silverarrow> lubuntu is a full stable os, perferable
<silverarrow> see  you later if I get the same live CD bootup trouble, hoping there might be a way about it
<silverarrow> have a fine day
<smile> Okay! :)
<smile> thanks
<smile> bye
<wallynuts> wb silverarrow
<wallynuts> what is a zen kernel?
<smile> wallynuts: a kernel with zen virtualisation built in
<smile> :)
<smile> I think
<smile> :p
<smile> not sure
<wallynuts> thanks for the info
<smile> Zen_(programming), hardcore style of writing programms. <- says wikipedia
<silverghost> oioioioioioioi
<silverghost> why is lubuntu not a lts release
<silverghost> wtf
<smile> xD
<silverarrow> is there a way to check what kind of graphic card I have ?
<bioterror> lspci |grep VGA
<vit_o> hi everybody!
<bioterror> hi vit_o
<vit_o> how can I have my default bottom panel back?
<vit_o> it disappears when I tried to a new one
<silverarrow> hi vit_o
<silverarrow> hmm, yes there is a command to reset the bottom panel
<vit_o> I tried: lxpanelctl restart or  killall lxpanel && lxpanel --profile Lubuntu as specified in the documentation but nothing changed
<silverarrow> hmm,
<silverarrow> I`ve had that too, but along time ago,
<silverarrow> bioterror:  is wizz with these things
<DiFish> hi!
<DiFish> I installed lubuntu
<silverarrow> hi
<DiFish> but everytime I boot up
<DiFish> it just stays where it says *Starting Bluetooth      [OK]
<DiFish> ^
<vit_o> so, any idea? xD
<silverarrow> vit_o:  wait for the clever guys, lol
<DiFish> if I press ctrl+alt+del then it responds and stop everything as usual and issue a reboot
<vit_o> ahahahaha ok :)
<silverarrow> you often get quick replies on the ubuntu forum though vit_o
<silverarrow> DiFish: you might have to do a command at bootup
<DiFish> yes, I was looking for that
<DiFish> so what command?
<silverarrow> if it is a but there is a good chance it is fixed, but need to do updates
<silverarrow> DiFish: there might be a blacklist command, but I cannot find it
<DiFish> awww
 * DiFish is heart broken
<silverarrow> a bug*  I mean
<silverarrow> no don`t be
<DiFish> 0.0
<DiFish> please tell me I don't have to download a new iso
<DiFish> I am on limited bandwidth
<DiFish> :(
<silverarrow> a solution will appear any minute ;-)
<silverarrow> you did md5 sum check? and burn at lowest speed?
<DiFish> no I burned into a usb and installed, all went fine
<DiFish> works in another pc but not in this one
<silverarrow> it is most likely fine then
<silverarrow> I still suggest post on the ubuntu forum
<DiFish> 0.0
<silverarrow> however, you might have to do a reinstall, did you manage to boot at all after install?
<DiFish> other pc aka laptop does boot
<DiFish> but not this one
<silverarrow> you managed to boot in live CD?
<silverarrow> or live usb
<DiFish> no no, its not live cd, its alternate install
<silverarrow> I see
<DiFish> I installed lubuntu into hdd
<DiFish> ^
<silverarrow> you might try burning a live cd then, there are sometimes different configs there
<silverarrow> but only if it is easy,
<DiFish> ?
<silverarrow> what model and make is your computer?
<DiFish> umm its much safer if done using usb as cds get naughty with burning speed and stuff which the usb ones doesn't involve
<DiFish> its a x86 AMD 1.6GHz with 256MB ram
<silverarrow> I see,
<DiFish> I can boot fine using the live cd
<silverarrow> low RAM for a fairly fast cpu?
<DiFish> well I can't find ddr 1 rams these days
<silverarrow> oh you can, on ebay
<silverarrow> but not that important in lubuntu I think
<DiFish> ...
<silverarrow> just as long as swap is fine
<DiFish> got 512mb swap
<DiFish> I just need to boot it up
<DiFish> gets to go as far as *Starting Bluetooth       [OK]
<DiFish> and just sit there
<silverarrow> yes, something haults...
<silverarrow> hmm
<DiFish> but the system does respond if I issue ctrl+alt+del
<DiFish> no error or anything is issued
<DiFish> just sits there
<silverarrow> I would do a new install, format harddrive, and all over again
<DiFish> omg!
<DiFish> I got me files and windowZ
<silverarrow> well, on the lubuntu partition
<DiFish> but....but...
<DiFish> :(
<silverarrow> hmm
<DiFish> installation went fine, I got to the part where it said all went fine, remove installation media so it boots to installed system rather than the installation part
<DiFish> ^
<DiFish> wouldn't the installation half if something went wrong?
<silverarrow> yes, it should work really, or at least be  managable somehow
<silverarrow> for the time being, do some ideling here and post you question if you see someone enter
<DiFish> kk
<DiFish> thanks for your help :)
<silverarrow> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1GB-2-X-512MB-pc2700-sodimm-ddr333-200pin-Laptop-memory-so-dimm-200-pin-ram-DDR1-/280866208743?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item4164ee3be7
<silverarrow> I even might have two of those, it it is the right kind
<silverarrow> if it is*
<DiFish> erm no
<DiFish> i got a pc with old motherboard and ddr1 256mb ram
<DiFish> ^
<silverarrow> 200 pin?
<DiFish> despite the intention I have a credit card that is inter country only
<DiFish> dunno
<DiFish> :(
<silverarrow> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1gb-kit-Samsung-PC2700-DDR1-333Mhz-Laptop-Memory-Sodimm-Notebook-Ram-/320940842573?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item4ab9909e4d
<silverarrow> anyhow, if mine are compatible, they would not cost anything
<DiFish> erm could we just address the route instead of getting distracted
<DiFish> as I said the live cd boots fine
<DiFish> so I don't need more ram
<DiFish> :)
<silverarrow> true, swap takes care of it
<DiFish> then I was erm live cd bootup doesn't get swap
<silverarrow> true, unless there was a swap partition already there
<DiFish> only windows there
<silverarrow> live cds tend to grab whatever they find
<silverarrow> i see
<DiFish> I installed it this afternoon
<silverarrow> very slow?
<silverarrow> anyhow, hang in there, help will come
<silverarrow> there old comptuers usually perform well when finally set up
<silverarrow> these* sorry for the typos
<silverarrow> I will leave you for now, back later
<silverarrow> I`m sure the solution is rather simple when you get it
<silverarrow> and think about the forum,
<silverarrow> lots of activity there
<DiFish> zleap: hi!
<leszek> hi
<DiFish> hello again!
<DiFish> so I tried the recovery mode bootup
<DiFish> dropped into root shell
<DiFish> tried #startx
<DiFish> it ended with somekind of nvidia error with a lot of novue nvid etc
<leszek> DiFish: please paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log for Xorg errors. (use a nopaste service for this)
<DiFish> err how?
<DiFish> I am a simpleton
<DiFish> :)
<DiFish> I am in windows now
<DiFish> duel boot
<DiFish> erm is there a way I can access that from windows?
<Kreacher> you will have to boot to linux, and copy the file to your windows partition, boot back to windows then paste the file from there
<DiFish> kk
<DiFish> wait
<AndreeeCZ> hi. How do i access samba files via pcmanfm?
<AndreeeCZ> thanks :)
<leszek> AndreeeCZ: smb://<ip-of-windows-pc>
<AndreeeCZ> leszek, i wanted to share between two linux boxes
<David23400> I've installed lubuntu on my 1.7GHZ CPU 512MB RAM PC and its SLOOOOOOOOOOOOW , what i do?? ( is it because i've installed it with windows installer?)
<leszek> AndreeeCZ: then <ip-of-linux-pc>
<leszek> :P
<AndreeeCZ> leszek, and how do i share something?
<leszek> AndreeeCZ: you need to install the samba-server for this, if you really want to use samba. If you only share between two linux pcs I would recommend ssh
<DiFish> my xorg.0.log
<DiFish> http://pastebin.com/X9ekeKnc
<leszek> David23400: if you used wubi on windows install lubuntu that could be really a problem
<David23400> this is the reason to be laggy and not smooth?
<David23400> when i click on chromium it takes 30-40 seconds to open
<AndreeeCZ> leszek, just linux-linux connection
<AndreeeCZ> leszek, whats the most simple way?
<leszek> DiFish: there is something wrong with your installation it does not find any modules it needs for xorg
<DiFish> :(
<DiFish> its a fresh install from alternate install iso
<leszek> AndreeeCZ: install openssh-server it should then start automatically and you can access the files and folders from your linux box with sftp://username@remote-linuxpc-ip-adress
<leszek> DiFish: it can't load nvidia and it does not load even the vesa driver, because it can't find it. So there is definitely something wrong with your xserver-xorg installation
<DiFish> so what is my solution here?
<DiFish> reinstall?
<DiFish> throw away my nvidia card?
<DiFish> change something?
<leszek> DiFish: if you have the capacity please try a Lubuntu Live CD first
<leszek> if it runs well install from there
<DiFish> I tried the lubuntu 12.04
<DiFish> but it was a bit laggy when I started chrome as I have 256m ram
<DiFish> so I installed lubuntu 11.10 instead
<DiFish> I mean lubuntu 12.04 live
<leszek> thats no real solution if 11.10 does not work for you :P
<DiFish> awww
<leszek> Either user 12.04 and try to tweak it a little bit to get more speed or upgrade your RAM :P
<DiFish> oh I tried to install lubuntu 12.04 from live but it crashes after that copyinfg file spart
<leszek> Or of course you could also start using a window manager only instead of an desktop environment
<DiFish> that is the installer just plainly disappears after copying files
<DiFish> or sometimes it goes dark and only have the busy mouse cursor
<leszek> DiFish: do you have swap space on your harddrive that you could use for the live system so that the installer runs properly ?
<DiFish> I got a 550mb swap
<DiFish> and a 20gb ext4
<DiFish> I want to belive its something to do with my damn bad nvidia
<DiFish> my lxde.log is full of nvidia and noveou erros
<DiFish> *errors
<leszek> lxde.log ?
<DiFish> lxdm.log
<DiFish> want to see  it?
<leszek> yeah its the same as the xorg.log errors. But that show that every module even vesa and fbdev could not be loaded as they are not found. So this has nothing to do with your graphicscard but more with a corrupt install
<DiFish> :(
<DiFish> so you sugggest I reinstall from me alternate iso or use the live cd?
<leszek> I would suggest first testing the livecd and if it runs without big problems try to install
<leszek> if that fails then reformat the harddrive and try the alternative installation
<DiFish> kk
<DiFish> this is so awkward
<DiFish> someone is suggesting I use the ubuntu iso
<DiFish> :(
<DiFish> leszek: kk am going to try the live one first
<DiFish> :)
<DiFish> thanks
<David23400> if i try lubuntu without installing in boot , it will be more laggy than if i had isntalled ? or its just the same situations?
<TheLordOfTime> David23400:  it'll generally be a little faster if you install to the hard drive.
<TheLordOfTime> but i think that's valid for all Ubuntu derivatives
<David23400> a bit faster?
<holstein> if you hear the cd rom spinning, that wont be happening
<David23400> What wont happen
<holstein> open something, close it, and reopen it.. if you dont hear the cdrom spinning, that'll be the speed you can expect
<holstein> David23400: the cdrom will not be the place where everything comes from... the hard drive read speed is much faster
<David23400> well when i open something the cd rom is like fighting with himself and it takes 20 seconds to open it
<holstein> David23400: if you want someone to elaborat on what exactly a "bit" is, that cant really happen
<David23400> do you think with 1.7ghz cpu and 512mb ram , lubuntu will be fast on my laptop?
<holstein> depends on too many factors...
<David23400> so fast that opens everything at time?
<holstein> David23400: open something, the CD will "fight", the close that something, and reopen that *same* something
<TheLordOfTime> what holstein said
<TheLordOfTime> David23400:  unlikely
<TheLordOfTime> even if you had top-of-the-line hardware :P
<holstein> it should be loaded into ram at that point and givee you a more realistic idea of how the machine will operate
<holstein> it = whatever application you opened
<David23400> so you think that if i install it , it will be fast on this laptop?
<holstein> David23400: fast is relative, and i dont know what hardware you have
<David23400> what you need to know
<holstein> i doubt you will find much faster, other than puppy, and other OS's that you will have to arguable trade something for speed
<David23400> faster than xp?
<holstein> David23400: i would expect faster than any windows, but its not fair to compare XP
<holstein> windows is almost always fully suppoted with drivers by the vendors, and xp is over 10 years old
<holstein> to compare XP and lubuntu 12.04 would be like comparing a modern OSX with old mac os 9
<holstein> will it be as fast as a modern operating system can be? thats my opinion
<David23400> so i need to download old versions of lubuntu?
<holstein> David23400: you dont need to do anything.. im just saying, comparing XP from 2002 and lubuntu from 2012 is not fair
<holstein> windows 95 might be blazing fast on your hardware, but that doesnt mean you are going to choose to run it
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  like KDE XD
<TheLordOfTime> in regards to the "faster than" argument
 * TheLordOfTime runs
<holstein> :)
 * TheLordOfTime returns with class-95 shielding, and a cup of vanilla tea.
<holstein> lubuntu is nice because you can take advantage of most of the ubuntu pacakges and community work, and have a light-ish system
<David23400> ok
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.  the only reason i use Unity/GNOME is because half the packages i test actually depend on one of those xD
<holstein> there are plenty lighter, but arguably not as easy to use, or as well supoported
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  i'm on bug squad, and bug control, so... i test all my GNOME SRUs and bugfixes xD
<holstein> lubuntu is a great choice if you want light and functional, and out of the box easy
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<holstein> are there faster? sure
<TheLordOfTime> that i will agree with
 * TheLordOfTime has tested all the official derivatives
<holstein> im lucky to test a few 64bit ubuntustudio ones
<TheLordOfTime> i'm pretty restrictive, actually, in my testing.  most of the stuff i test is server packages.  this is why i have a testing box :P
<TheLordOfTime> dev -> testing -> staging -> production :P
<David23400> thanks guys
#lubuntu 2012-08-07
<David23400> How can i add more language to keyboard?
<SAKKED> how do i update VLC player?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is there a way to check how much space there is left on  my harddrive?
<bioterror> silverarrow, df -h
<silverarrow> 41 % left
<silverarrow> which I suppose means full
<silverarrow> I need to get rid of stuff
<hyperair> 41% sounds like a lot of space free.
<hyperair> /dev/mapper/cryptostuff-home  441G  422G   19G  96% /home
<silverarrow> not really, only a 60GB HD
<hyperair> ah.
<hyperair> still more empty space than me.
<silverarrow> I replaced the old hd, and all I could get new with fas0t rmp was 6
<silverarrow> 60
<silverarrow> and it was a quite a job disassebleling an ibook
<hyperair> heh
<silverarrow> I could get a 130GB now, but at the time I could not
<silverarrow> my HP laptop is different, a lid under you can easily take off, with one screw
<silverarrow> but thanks, I shall write down the command
<digitalcrow> Help me i have tearing on Lubuntu ! a lot of tearing on video and even more tearing on flash video.  On ubuntu i dont have tearing ! Is there any way i can fix the tearing without using a compositor. Please help Urgent
<bioterror> could someone tell me what's tearing?
<David23400> are ubuntu themes compatible with lubuntu?
<holstein> David23400: wont hurt to try, but i would think not
<holstein> a better question would be "what themes work with LXDE"
<David23400> I need a mac theme for lubuntu
<David23400> it will become laggy?
<holstein> depends... "mac" is quite different.. adding functionality to LXDE is something that i would expect to slow it down... but again, it wont hurt to try
<David23400> i can remove it if it became laggy?
<holstein> i would search for lxde themes, and try adding what you want/need... changing an icon theme or wallpaper wont slow anything down
<holstein> adding a dock might
<holstein> David23400: you can literally do anything you like..
<luko> hi folks
<holstein> there are ways to use a panel as a dock, which i think looks a little "clunky" but there is no additional overhead really
<David23400> anyone here for helping me to apply a simple theme on lubuntu? i'm new on linux.
<DarkStar> sure
<DarkStar> hit your menu button, and go to preferences
<DarkStar> then to "custom look and feel"
<David23400> http://namakutux.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-install-mac-os-x-lion-theme-on.html
<David23400> I want to apply this
<David23400> I've already done the first step myself using the way you just told.
<David23400> But the wallpapers and steps 4-6, i dont understand.
<DarkStar> step 4
<DarkStar> right click your panel, the bar where you clock and start button are
<DarkStar> hit properties
<DarkStar> sorry
<DarkStar> panel settings
<David23400> okay
<DarkStar> tick the top bubble
<David23400> ok done
<DarkStar> clikc the tab for panel applets
<David23400> yea?
<DarkStar> remove the things it tells you to by unchecking them
<DarkStar> or highlight them and hit remove
<DarkStar> remove Window List (Task Bar) Applet, Application Launch Bar Applet, Minimize All Windows Applet and Desktop Pager Applet.
<David23400> ok done
<DarkStar> Check the Strecth option of Spacer Applet between Menu Applet and system applet in order to get wide space between Menu and System Tray Applet.
<DarkStar> step 5 and ill brb one sec
<David23400> ok thanks
<DarkStar> back
<DarkStar> alright did you do step 5
<David23400> no :D
<David23400> was waiting you
<DarkStar> k lol lemme catch up
<DarkStar> ok the spacer is right inbetween your menu and the system tray, it's really hard to see
<DarkStar> you'll right click it and you'll see 'spacer settings'
<DarkStar> open that up and hit 'stretch'
<David23400> between what and what ?? lol
<DarkStar> it should be to the right of the start button
<DarkStar> it's just a faint dotted line, nearly impossible to see
<David23400> where is start button
<DarkStar> just right click in the general area till you see the 'spacer settings' in the right click menu
<DarkStar> at the top left corner of your screen
<DarkStar> the blue square with the mountain in it
<David23400> yes
<DarkStar> the spacer is to the right of that
<David23400> I right click on it?
<DarkStar> to the right of it yea
<DarkStar> just keep clikin till yo uget that option in the menu
<DarkStar> we can skip it for now, it'll be easier to find when the theme is installed
<David23400> ok
<David23400> i didnt find ‎it lol
<David23400> I dont want to install the Dock because i think my PC will lagg with it
<DarkStar> i doubt it, lubuntu is very lightweight, i use cairo on my netbook
<David23400> but my PC has 1.7ghz cpu and 512mb of ram only
<David23400> That's why
<DarkStar> k
<DarkStar> so, right click your start button and click 'menu settings'
<DarkStar> /usr/share/icons/Mac-Lion-Icons/places/24/start-here.png
<DarkStar> paste that into the box after you erase the old one
<David23400> oh i change usr to my name xDD
<DarkStar> no you leave it to /usr
<David23400> ok but there is no apple icon
<David23400> its a valve icon
<DarkStar> did you install the theme already?
<David23400> yes but didnt the icons :DDDDD
<DarkStar> well you should do that lol
<David23400> i'm doing it lol
<David23400> ok done
<David23400> now its apple
<David23400> what else?
<David23400> oh now i have spacer settings
<DJRWolf> how do I change the clock from 24 hour to 12 hour?
<wxl> DJRWolf: short answer— look at the man page for date
<DJRWolf> rodger, checking
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/strftime
<Unit193> That one actually.
<DJRWolf> thanks
<wxl> DJRWolf: long answer— 1. right click the clock 2. click `"digital clock" settings` 3. change from %R to whatever you like
<wxl> %r will give you HH:MM:SS (A/P)M
<wxl> %l:%M might be more appropriate
<wxl> or %I:%M if you like leading zeros
<wxl> %p will add am/pm
<wxl> Unit193: and yeah, either/or. it's in date, too.
<j0bi> hello
<j0bi> i just installed lubuntu at an old laptop compag and i bought a TP-link mini wifi usb adapter
<j0bi> i want to ask this : i see the device with lsusb but at the connection it doesnt show that i have a wireless installed
<j0bi> can someone help
<bioterror> did I heard right that no non-pae for 12.10_
<bioterror> ?
<bioterror> I cry
<j0bi> 0bda:8167 Realtek Semicontactor Corp  where can i find closed drivers ?
<j0bi> its a mini wifi usb adaptor
<j0bi> total waste
<j0bi> pf
<j0bi> no help at all
<Hirsch> zkj0bi what was your problem before you parted?
<holstein> something about a wifi adapter...
<holstein> 13:49 < j0bi> i just installed lubuntu at an old laptop compag and i bought a TP-link mini wifi usb adapter
<holstein> 13:50 < j0bi> i want to ask this : i see the device with lsusb but at the connection it doesnt show
<holstein> gone now though....
<Hirsch> lol
<Hirsch> i fixed that problem
<Hirsch> modprobe blacklist wrong driver
#lubuntu 2012-08-08
<David23400> How can i change or add more languages to my keyboard on lubuntu
<kanliot> you want to switch keyboard layout?
<David23400> hmm for example FR EN
<kanliot> you have a french keyboard?
<David23400> yes
<kanliot> or you want to type french?
<David23400> The current language is French
<David23400> on my keyboard
<kanliot> i don't understand
<David23400> I want to add Persian too
<David23400> so when i want i switch to persian and type
<David23400> on windows there were an icon down right
<kanliot> did you try lxkeymap?
<kanliot> there is also a keyboard layout switcher applet for the bottom panel
<HighTech> Hey everyone...i have a question and i hope someone can help me out...I Binded my "windows" key to open up the Lubuntu Menu...It works. However, if i press my windows key again, the menu doesn't collapse. Does anyone know how i can configure the windows key to collapse the main menu?
<kanliot> nope
<HighTech> There has got to be some hack for it..i will find it somehow
<kanliot> HighTech, you wanna join the wiki-docs team?  we edit the wiki
<David23400> Hi, how can i add Persian(Farsi) language layout to my keyboard on lubuntu?
<HighTech> Sure  thing
<kanliot> David23400, did you try lxkeymap and the panel applet?
<kanliot> cool
<David23400> yes panel applet just added the icon to the navbar Thanks for that
<David23400> but there is only French language in it
<David23400> I dont know how to add more languages to it to switch between.
<kanliot> create an account on http://help.ubuntu.com and join the https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs team on launchpad.  it might take a while to create your launchpad acct.
<kanliot> :)
<David23400> ?
<HighTech> awesome
<HighTech> thanks man..ill join asap
<kanliot> David23400, hold on a min
<David23400> ok thanks
<kanliot> David23400, what languages did you want again?
<David23400> well
<kanliot> i need the country abbr for them: like us, fr
<David23400> Persian/Farsi/Iran
<David23400> Iran is the country
<David23400> Farsi or Persian is the language
<David23400> or even
<David23400> فارسی
<kanliot> david please look at this list and give me each abbreviation.  thx
<kanliot> http://www.loc.gov/standards/iso639-2/php/English_list.php
<kanliot> David23400, just tell me which layouts you want and i'll look it up
<David23400> ok
<David23400> its typed
<David23400> Persian - Persian - persan - per/fas - fa
<kanliot> and what other one
<kanliot> you need at least 2
<kanliot> and do you know how to logout, login to lubuntu?
<David23400> i dont know sorry I'm new to linux
<David23400> i need 2 ?
<kanliot> no prob
<David23400> so english too
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> ok here goes
<kanliot> you need to go to terminal and enter 2 commands
<kanliot> first
<kanliot> sudo su
<kanliot> second:
<kanliot> echo @setxkbmap -layout \"fa,us\" >> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<kanliot> you should be able to paste the command with control+shift+v
<David23400> ok
<David23400> let me try
<David23400> echo @setxkbmap -layout \"fa,us\" >> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart ?
<kanliot> after you did sudo su your bash prompt should change
<David23400> i have typed sudo su then password
<David23400> and then 2nd line
<David23400> but it says nothing
<kanliot> good
<David23400> ok now ?
<kanliot> thats what it should do
<kanliot> restart lubuntu should work
<David23400> ok thank you very much
<David23400> Ill be back :p
<kanliot> :)
<David23400> Well at first it was EN at the corner right ( without PERSIAN ) and then when i opened xchat it became FR and there is no anything else.
<kanliot> i think i used the wrong code
<kanliot> fa is wrong
<David23400> but the english didnt stay too
<kanliot> i think the code should be ir
<kanliot> not what i did
<kanliot> you ever used a text editor like notepad before?
<kanliot> run this in the terminal
<kanliot> sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<kanliot> change the fa to ir
<David23400> what is the fa lol
<Unit193> gksudo for GUI sudo.
<David23400> yes i have used notpad before lol
<kanliot> once you run the command you should see -layout "fa,us"
<David23400> I'm an android developer i know scripting
<kanliot> so change to -layout "ir,us"
<David23400> so i just run this?
<kanliot> and logout, login
<kanliot> yeah sudo leafpad .... like above
<David23400> ok a text editor opened
<David23400> @setxkbmap -layout "fa,us"
<David23400> Why not just removing the us lol
<David23400> brb loggin out
<David23400> Nice man thanks but i losed my french keyboard
<David23400> i think i have to change US to FR
<kanliot> you can add as many as you like with the commas
<David23400> ok
<David23400> brb
<David23400> Thank you very much
<David23400> You're really a professional
<David23400> i didnt find anything such easy on web
<kanliot> thx
<David23400> so the first thing we have done was not so useful?
<David23400> i just need to add this line
<David23400> @setxkbmap -layout "fr,ir"
<David23400> right?
<kanliot> yup
<David23400> no need :  echo @setxkbmap -layout \"fa,us\" >> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<David23400> ?
<kanliot> i guess that's actually harder if you are used to notepad
<David23400> Man next time if i reinistall this linux ? do i need to type this command  echo @setxkbmap -layout \"fa,us\" >> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and then do the rest? or just editing the file is enough?
<kanliot> the echo command is the same as adding the line
<kanliot> same as editing the file
<David23400> ok thank you very much
<kanliot> yw
<uofm49426> running 11.10 lubuntu on a thinkpad r40 with 768 kb of ram 32 mb radeon m 7500
<uofm49426> is there a better option to flash player11 it stutters alot
<kanliot> you might try the new firefox
<uofm49426> i am
<holstein> and/or, chrome, since its got its own flash "baked in"
<kanliot> if you are desperate, you might try using the mplayer thingy that works on youtube
<uofm49426> you mean chromium
<uofm49426> can i purge flash player 11 and find last flash player 10
<holstein> i actually meant chrome, since it has its own flash.. chromium, being open source, cannot
<uofm49426> is there chrome for ubuntu
<holstein> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<uofm49426> i realize cant expect much from p 4 1.8 an 768 k of ram but it sill faster then my phone but my phone is better lol
<kanliot>  ru using firefox 14?
<holstein> i usually add the stable FF ppa for folks
<uofm49426> 14.0.1
<uofm49426> i dont have stuttering using gnome mplayer or vlc ass far as video goes
<holstein> uofm49426: i dont think you need to debate if flash is the issue or not
<wallnuts> Hi, is it possible to start an X session on another tty such as TTY 2 or 3?
<wallnuts> if so how?
<bioterror> it would go to tty8
<bioterror> tty2 and tty3 are reserved for the console
<wallnuts> how do you that I don't have a shell in tty8
<wallnuts> sorry I'm kinda a noob
<bioterror> becouse you're a noob and you have not configured your inittab ;-)
<wallnuts> #cars
<synned> ?
<ari3lb123> How do I configure the function keys in lubuntu
<bioterror> what they should do?
<ari3lb123> they do not work as they should - like FN=f3 should mute but it does not do anything
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> your laptop is?
<ari3lb123> fn+f4 + arrow keys should adjust volume but it does nothing
<ari3lb123> my laptop is sony VAIO
<ari3lb123> PCG-V505CP
<ari3lb123> fn+f7 should change the monitor settings and connect to external TV
<synned> ?
<ari3lb123> synned, the FN keys on my laptop are not working and that is what i am talking about
<synned> i have lubuntu 12.04 can any tell me where can i get more themes.
<ari3lb123> i agree that would be good, more themes as the default one is not very nice
<bioterror> I'll write a FAQ about themes
<bioterror> that shows what you have to do to make your lubuntu look different
<bioterror> as it's a little complex thing. it's about GTK Engine + LXDE Panel images + Openbox theme
<synned> @bioterror i dont need heavy eye candy i just need few new themes that i can install
<ari3lb123> im just sticking with the ugly default one as i cant realy be bothered
<Unit193> Problem is, need something that's good with GTK2 and GTK3, and GTK3 hasn't settled itself yet either.
<synned> @bioterror does lxde uses gtk engine or something else
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> as you can see from lxapperance -application
<ari3lb123> what about FN keys
<synned> k then can i use themes that are compatible with gtk2/gtk3
<bioterror> ari3lb123, you could use acpi_listen to sniff the command it sends when you press fn+function keys
<Unit193> xev?
<ari3lb123> do i type sudo apt-get install acpi_listen
<ari3lb123> Bioterror when i type sudo apt-get install acpi_listen it does not do anything it says the package cannot be found
<bioterror> my computer says: ~% pkgfile acpi_listen                                                                                                                         .:12:11:59 on 12-08-08:.
<bioterror> community/acpid
<ari3lb123> what do i type  into the command line to install it
<bioterror> apt-get install acpid
<ari3lb123> ive installed it
<ari3lb123> now what do i do
<bioterror> look for acpi_listen command
<ari3lb123> what do you mean? look in the start menu? Enter it into terminal?
<bioterror> terminal, ofcourse
<ari3lb123> what do i enter ? just acpi_listen
<bioterror> try
<ari3lb123> now the command line is just blank - no message nothing
<bioterror> and when you press fn + fsomething
<bioterror> does it prompt anything?
<ari3lb123> no its just blank
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> press ctrl + c
<bioterror> sudo service acpid restart
<bioterror> and then try again
<ari3lb123> same as before - blank no prompt
<bioterror> yep yep
<ari3lb123> what should i do, is there a different command i should try
<bioterror> good question
<ari3lb123> ive got a list of commands when i type acpi_listern -help
<ari3lb123> it says -c , -s , -v, -h, and lists what those do
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> it sounds like that those keys does not use ACPI
<bioterror> and Unit193 had there a hint about xec
<bioterror> xev
<ari3lb123> ?
<ari3lb123> what is xec, i am not ubuntu expert
<bioterror> !xev
<ari3lb123> * i mean lubuntu expert, i know what operating system i am using
<bioterror> !info xorg-xev
<ubottu> Package xorg-xev does not exist in precise
<bioterror> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/xev.1.html
<bioterror> look if you have xev -command
<ari3lb123> do i need to install the package first
<bioterror> look if you already have it
<ari3lb123> i entered xev into CMD and it gave me some text
<ari3lb123> so it must exist
<ari3lb123> and need configuring or similar
<ari3lb123> so i do have it , even though ubottu says it does not exist
<ari3lb123> and when i entered in xev a small white windows opened
<bioterror> does that white sniff your special keys?
<bioterror> white window
<ari3lb123> no its just got a black square in it
<ari3lb123> and when i click on it nothing happens
<bioterror> xev | sed -n 's/^.*state \([0-9].*\), keycode *\([0-9]\+\) *\(.*\), .*$/keycode \2 = \3, state = \1/p'
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting taken from there
<ari3lb123> will that article explain it all
<bioterror> mostly for gnome :D
<ari3lb123> sorry, but what is gnome
<bioterror> !gnome | ari3lb123
<ubottu> ari3lb123: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ari3lb123> so the GUI
<ari3lb123> is that it
<ari3lb123> will the instructions there help sort it out
<bioterror> !info sony_acpi
<ubottu> Package sony_acpi does not exist in precise
<ari3lb123> but it says somy acpi does nto exist
<bioterror> found just outdated stuff
<ari3lb123> well its an outdated laptop
<cYmen> Hey guys, I want to run synclient MaxTapTime=0 at an appropriate time to disable touchpad tapping. Where should I put it?
<bioterror> cYmen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Disable_tap_to_click
<ari3lb123> thanks for your help bioterror, i will try your instructions on the wiki page
<cYmen> bioterror: thanks
<Gosy_> Hey guys
<Gosy_> im having a problem with my lubuntu not finding my wireless network
<Gosy_> How do i fix that
<Gosy_> any ideas?
<Gosy_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gosy_> anyone?
<Gosy> Hmm
<Gosy> hello guys
<kanliot> hi
<KipIngram> Good afternoon.  How do I get lubuntu to stop showing notification bubbles every time I connect to a network, unplug my charger, plug in my charger, etc.?  I don't want to see the bubbles and I don't want the list down in the system tray of recent notifications that I have to clear periodically.
<Salman> Sound problems
<AtX> Im having an issue trying to install lubuntu via command line on ubuntu-server. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136766/ its encountering an error when compiling bluez
<AtX> here's a paste of when i try to -f the install http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136785/
<bioterror> does not tell much
<bioterror> weird
<bioterror> as if I recall right, bluetooth stuff is not normally in lubuntu
<KipIngram> I had to blacklist bluetooth in order to get it to stop coming on at boot in my installation.
<bioterror> horrible bluetooth
<AtX> ok how would i blacklist it?
<KipIngram> Hang on a sec.
<AtX> ok bud thanks :)
<KipIngram> I created a file called /etc/modprobe.d/bluetooth.conf with the following three lines:
<KipIngram> blacklist bnep
<KipIngram> blacklist btusb
<KipIngram> blacklist bluetooth
<KipIngram> It stopped turning on then.
<kanliot> atx : please file a bug
<bioterror> that's not going to fix this problem
<bioterror> I would try to remove bluez in the first place
<bioterror> then continue with the installation
<AtX> kanliot: where do i file the bug at?
<kanliot> can you blacklist the package before he installs the lubuntu-desktop meta package?
<kanliot> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<KipIngram> Oh, it looks like I also must have run a command to redo the initramfs stuff:
<KipIngram> sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r` -v
<kanliot> so should be as easy as running ubuntu-bug on a pc with a web-browser
<kanliot> ubuntu-bug bluez
<KipIngram> So do any of you guys know how to turn off notifications in lubuntu?  Both the pop-ups and the list down in the system tray?
<kanliot> and lynx doesn't work
<kanliot> yeah
<bioterror> kanliot, that's not actually a bug, it's just basic apt :D
<bioterror> KipIngram, remove the notification application
<kanliot> sudo apt-get remove notification-daemon
<KipIngram> :-)  Thank you.
<kanliot> yeah, but can't he blacklist the package before he installs lubuntu-desktop?
<bioterror> so AtX can you: sudo apt-get purge bluez blueman
<kanliot> that would fix it IMHO
<AtX> bioterror: doing that now
<AtX> ok done ok
<bioterror> did it remove any of them?
<kanliot> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24609/blacklisting-packages-from-installing
<kanliot> https://www.linux.com/community/blogs/130-distributions/330616
<AtX> kanliot: runnin the bug report bioterror: yes it removed both of them
<bioterror> AtX, no need for bug report
<bioterror> now just continue with sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<AtX> kanliot: thanks :)
<AtX> thanks guys :) that helped lots
<bioterror> you can continue installation?
<AtX> nope
<AtX> bluez and blueman are still trying to install.. i added them to the file to stop them from installing
<bioterror> what in earth pulls them :P
<AtX> not sure
<bioterror> which version of ubuntu you have installed now?
<AtX> invoke-rc.d: initscript dbus, action "force-reload" failed.
<AtX> start: Job failed to start
<AtX> 12.04
<bioterror> gotta think a little
<kanliot>  atx try this: install lubuntu-core
<bioterror> AtX, sudo dpkg --configure a
<kanliot> boot into lubuntu
<bioterror> AtX, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kanliot> then install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> AtX, does that dpkg line work?
<AtX> dpkg dont work
<kanliot> try apt-get install lubuntu-core --no-install-recommends
<bioterror> AtX, what does it say?
<bioterror> one line as a response wont help us
<AtX> already installed
<AtX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1136843/ is the output from the dpkg command
<bioterror> hmmm
<AtX> so, i then purged the bluez and blueman packages and then tried to install lubuntu-core which says that its already installed
<bioterror> you could
<bioterror> purge bluez, blueman, bluetooth
<kanliot> atx boot into lubuntu and try installing then
<bioterror> then try dpkg --configure -a  again
<kanliot> after all, it's a dbus error, which probably isn't running until you start it
<bioterror> kanliot, does it mystically correct the dpkg problem?
<kanliot> nope
<kanliot> i didn't know he had a dpkg problem
<AtX> i did the dpkg command agian and nothing happend
<bioterror> kanliot, you can read
<kanliot> i read dbus problem
<AtX> i was seeing a dbus problem also
<bioterror> you can start dbus by sayin: sudo service dbus restart
<AtX> started
<bioterror> but what I see, is a dependency problem
<bioterror> well, does it now go thru when you have this dbus running?
<AtX> nothing on dpkg when i run that.. but lubuntu-core installs
<bioterror> what means nothing?
<AtX> it opens the prompt agian
<bioterror> okay
<AtX> lubuntu-desktop installed correctly with bluez and blueman
<bioterror> apt-get -f install then would be a correct command after dpkg --configure -a
<AtX> yep it installed :)
<AtX> thanks :)
<bioterror> mystically it was the dbus not starting :P
<AtX> mystically.. thanks agian guys
<manel_> Hi, how can i make the desktop appear the effect of a mini icon processing, clock xp for example, to run a desktop shortcut
<bioterror> what?
<kanliot> how to create shortcuts on the desktop?
<manel_> when you ru an app in the ubuntu desktop  an animated circle icon moves in lunbuntu  lxde not , why ?
<manel_> ---when you run
<kanliot> animated circle on the "mouse pointer"?
<manel_> yes
<wxl> manel_: because they're completely different window managers/desktop environments that don't have the same features.
<kanliot> it's annoying for me as well
<kanliot> i can never tell when i've double-clicked or not
<bioterror> :D
<manel_> when i run an app in lubuntu i cant know if the app is precessing in ubuntu yes i can
<bioterror> you need better mouse icons!
<manel_> is processing
<manel_> not with all the themes mose is always the same
<manel_> without the animate draw on the mouse pointer
<manel_> not with all the themes of mouse is always the same
<manel_> and i would like use a animated mouse pointer like the clock of xp or similar for lubuntu
<manel_> any idea ?
<kanliot> sorry
<wxl> everything i find suggests that if you actually find an openbox compatible theme with animations it should work
<wxl> but i can't find any
<wxl> oddly "animated mouse" pulls up nothing on box look
<wxl> make your own? XD
<manel_> a theme with the effect of the clock of Xp or similar
<manel_> for lubuntu
<wxl> you could file a bug report as a wishlist item
<wxl> although lubuntu is meant to be low-resource usage and reducing animations reduces resource usage
<manel_> xp is for old computers and the effect is minimum
<manel_> the effect of the clock of xp
<manel_> is minimum
<wxl> there are plenty of computers lubuntu runs happily on that would never handle xp. if you wish to make an argument (i suggest backing it up with data) on why it should be included, either in a bug/wishlist or in a mailing list post, that may get you there.
<wxl> otherwise, i'd search around for a compatible animated theme. or make your own.
<manel_> is there a animated teme with the clock of xp or similar for lubuntu, because i cant  know when the app  run  with lubuntu
<manel_> ?
<kanliot> manel_ http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Upgrading_to_3.4#Improved_startup_notification
<amh345> hey guys.  i just usb usb creator from an ubuntu install to create a lubuntu usb boot/install.   however now that's it's created i no longer see my usb stick as an option in bios.  is this a common issue?
<manel_> Kanliot, ok but is possible with your page make an animated teme with the clock of xp or similar for the mouse in lubuntu?
<amh345> for what it's worth. before i used usb creator..the bios picked up the usb
<kanliot> manel, i would figure out why openbox isn't showing the animated pointer
<kanliot> seems to be openbox, and look at the link i linked above
<kanliot> sorry can't help you more
<kanliot> amh345, can you press f2 or f10 to get a "boot options" menu when you boot?
<amh345> kanliot: i will try that now
<amh345> looks like it's f12 for me
<amh345> and it gives me a bunch of options.  but im not sure which one it would be.  before in my boot priority it actuallynamed out the usb drive
<kanliot> keep tryin
<amh345> this says things like "usb-fdd" "usb-zip" "usb-cdrom" and usb-hdd
<kanliot> just use trial and error. it's how professionals do it
<amh345> as well as some of the other options.  ls120. floppy
<amh345> word. so you dont know either :)
<kanliot> your computer is being shy.  it doesn't want to be wiped :)
<amh345> usb creator is what caused it.
<amh345> i dont know what the hell it did to the usb.  im going to take another swing
<manel_> Kanliot , where is the solution in this page : http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Upgrading_to_3.4#Improved_startup_notification
<kanliot> sorry manel_ can't help, coz i donno
<manel_> what  I should activate?
<manel_> what is coz and donno ?
<amh345> he means he doesnt know
<manel_> amh ok
<amh345> word
<amh345> glad i could be of disservice
<amh345> i hope after all this effort trying to get lubuntu to install it runs nicer than that p.o.s ubuntu
<amh345> what a bloated mess that thing was
<manel_> amh345 now in my lubuntu i ve 322 mb of 2012 mb ram used
<amh345> i've got 0 mb used.   running
<amh345> smoooth
<manel_> and without use in the start up i ve 162 mb of ram used
<kanliot> manel_, thats normal.  ok to use ram.
<manel_> in lubuntu must be 80 mb of memory used in the start up or a bit more?
<kanliot> lubuntu uses the memory for lots of stuff
<kanliot> if you run out of memory you will know
<manel_> no with lubuntu in my computer out memory is very dificult with ubuntu yes maybe
<amh345> still no dice on booting.
<amh345> theres something called http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<amh345> but it;s only for windows.
<amh345> if i have to get this working by using windows--- xUbuntu has got some serious problems
<kanliot> do you have a cd to burn on?
<manel_> with wine could work this app for usb ?
<amh345> kanliot: nah, none of these machines have cdroms anymore
<amh345> they do have network though
<kanliot> :(
<wxl> ok i should have been paying attention
<wxl> what's your deal amh345 ?
<amh345> my father left us when i was a small child.
<kanliot> he used unetbootin and his old pc won't boot off it
<wxl> oh well that's easy
<amh345> my moter developed a nasty drinking habit
<kanliot> but it did b4
<wxl> sudo apt-get install self-confidence
<amh345> haha
<wxl> ohhhhh unetbootin poooooo
<amh345> ive got ubuntu 12.04 runnign right now. it's terrible.  i want something lightweight like lubuntu.
 * wxl shrinks back into the dark corner
<amh345> so i used startup creator to create from the lubuntu iso.  and now my usb doesnt show in boot options.
<wxl> ok so i have a netbook i threw lubuntu on via usb
<wxl> i did have to mess quite a bit with the boot options
<amh345> what did you use to burn the usb?
<amh345> ah
<wxl> i tried to set it in bios and it didn't play right
<wxl> so i had to hit the option that would allow me to select a boot device
<wxl> also i found that not all ports are built the same way
<wxl> the ones on the right did not work where the ones on the left did (or vice versa, don't remember)
<wxl> as for what i used to create it, i don't remember off hand
<amh345> do you happen to remember what boot device you selected?   before i had hdd1/hdd2/usb  but now ive only got hdds showing up.
<wxl> but in the end that wasn't my problem if you get my drift
<wxl> it's possible that it does show up as an hdd
<wxl> i think i did see kanliot mention trial and error
<wxl> it's a very good suggestion
<amh345> sweet jesus
<amh345> before i mess with that im going to try burning it on an old xp laptop i have for ww2
<amh345> if it works i will be both happy and very unimpressed
<wxl> oh lord what's the worst that will happen?
<amh345> nothing.
<wxl> exactly
<amh345> i want have acess to my copious amounts of pornography
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick/#Known_Issues
<amh345> wont
<amh345> thi is all for a media server, really
<amh345> ubuntu is too bulky and gross
<manel_> lubuntu is the best ubuntu but hasnt support lts like xubuntu
<amh345> never used xubuntu.
<manel_> and why ?
<kanliot> i'd open up the computer and put a cd-rom drive in
<wxl> i'm pretty sure since i was at work i used linux live usb creator btw amh345
<wxl> oh sheesh now i retract previous comment and assert kanliot is off his rocker
<amh345> k, thats the win program, right wxl ?
<wxl> oh hmmm
<wxl> maybe i did use unetbootin!
<wxl> but yeah both should work
 * wxl doesn't remember
<manel_> when a lubuntu lts for 5 years of support ?
<n150p> hello
<amh345> unetbootin appears to be win as well.
<amh345> so regardless.  of to winblowz
<wxl> manel_: not
<wxl> doesn't mean you won't get support
<manel_> not i want a lubuntu stable with 5 years of  life
<wxl> honestly i think lts is an annoying farce
<wxl> if you want super stability (and forget everything else) try bsd :/
<manel_> bsd is a rock
<n150p> if i may ask a question: does anyone of you use tilda (quake-style terminal emu)?
<wxl> rock solid for sure
<wxl> updated? welllll no.
<kanliot> ya guake
<n150p> kanliot, does transparency work for you? i tried both tilda and guake, they both show my desktop instead of "real" transparency
<manel_> see you soon -----bye
<kanliot> na donsn't work
<n150p> hmm. thanks for trying. maybe i should just purge tilda. it's old and obviously not working.
<n150p> i guess i should hit myself hard for the question. lxde seems to be designed to not support transparency for (obvious) performance reasons.
<wxl> n150p: indeed. i've tried it too in the past but nothing works great
<wxl> i used
<wxl> err
 * wxl doesn't remember but neither tilda nor guake
<n150p> so for the malfunction of the transparency option, here's why: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686113
<n150p> tl;dr Openbox does not support native transparency
<n150p> thanks kanliot, wxl for your answers.
<n150p> good night all
#lubuntu 2012-08-09
<aganabe> grub isnt support my monitor freq
<aganabe> grub isnt shown
<aganabe> how can i fix it
<kanliot> aganabe, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1790342
<aganabe> thx
<aganabe> kanliot thx
<wallnuts> Does anybody know how to enable a shell on tty8 I'd like to start a new xsession for another user account
<aslanpayi> how can i use lubuntu on usb memory. not live, portable.
<kanliot> you want a persistent system entirely on the usb, or you want to install to usb?
<aslanpayi> install
<aslanpayi> but i can use it every pc
<kanliot> just go through the installer, but install to the usb
<aslanpayi> when i do this can i use lubuntu another computer
<kanliot> i really donno
<aslanpayi> ok
<aslanpayi> thx
<aslanpayi> can another person help me?
<aslanpayi> is it support ?? omg
<kanliot> you  should wait, might take a while
<kanliot> or ask in #ubuntu
<aslanpayi> ok
<aslanpayi> thx
<amh345> are any of you running serviio media server?   im trying to get things functioning in this lubuntu install.  but no dice thus far.
<amh345> for example.  when i open the program.  the serviio icon doesnt show up in what i think is lubuntu's taskbar
<amh345> and there be no java either
<amh345> nor can i even find he package
<amh345> nothing works
<pollard777> Hola, alquien habla español?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pollard777> Muchas gracias, muy amables.
<Unit193> Have a good one.
<kanliot> is there a list of ubbottu commands?
<Unit193> !facts
<Unit193> Dumb bot...
<Unit193> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #lubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kanliot> k
<unless_> Hello guys!
<unless_> I am trying to use make command and it reports there is no cc installed, how do I install it?
<unless_> Hey guys, how do I set desktop icon size?
<Fat> bonjour
<bioterror> godag
<bioterror> +d ;)
<unless_> hello!
<unless_> how do I set a different fileBrowser other then the default?
<bioterror> from pcmanfm to what?
<bioterror> pcmanfm for example handles the desktop of lubuntu
<unless_> I was thinking on Thunar. I already installed it but don't know how to set it as default. If possible.
<bioterror> why you're not just installing xubuntu then?
<unless_> well, I am quite a newbie and I just left Ubuntu because I didn't like the last version changes.
<bioterror> you dont seem to like pcmanfm either :(
<unless_> I am really in love with Lubuntu except that the default file manager doesn't follow along the system menu font or system font size.
<unless_> But pcmanfm is not the OS, it just a crap file manager.
<unless_> Hoep you are not part of the team :P
<bioterror> pcmanfm is crap becouse you cant change font size?-)
<lamogo> Lubuntu is designed to be lightweight.
<lamogo> You can't go and buy a compact car and complain it doesn't haul your yacht.
<bioterror> remove all the graphics stuff, install just plain openbox and add what ever you want
<lamogo> If you use something for what it was meant for you'll always be happy with it.
<unless_> well, for a visual operational system environment with is basically made to control files and etc, if you can't set s font accordingly which what you like it is very bad. What would be the main purpose of a File Manager on a visual file system other that be very friendly which user wishes?
<bioterror> pcmanfm sniffs fronts from the lxappearance
<bioterror> all the titlebars has font configs in obconf
<bioterror> fonts even
<unless_> yes
<unless_> other than that I am not complaining it is over simplified, I like it having in mind my system will be light.
<bioterror> pcmanfm:
<bioterror> Download Size  : 137,98 KiB
<bioterror> Installed Size : 1272,00 KiB
<bioterror> thunar:Download Size  : 906,77 KiB
<bioterror> Installed Size : 5156,00 KiB
<bioterror> \o/
 * lamogo laughs
<unless_> yes, thunar does lots more than file managing. unfortunately.
<bioterror> with GPRS connection it makes differences!
<lamogo> Honestly /unless_  it is the Linux world that allows so much freedom.
<bioterror> unless_, so tell us which font size you cant change in pcmanfm?
<unless_> bioterror, same I've set on my hole system, 9
<bioterror> lamogo, there's other shells for windows too instead of explorer.exe
<lamogo> I know, I encourage his freedom and to experiment with all that Linux and FOSS has to offer
<unless_> how do I remove a application ?
<bioterror> !apt | unless_
<ubottu> unless_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<unless_> thank you a lot bioterror! :o)
<bioterror> apt is a lot more powerful from the command line than synaptic is
<bioterror> with a properly configured shell it's quite easy
<unless_> I have named my .vimrc mistaked as .rcvim, how can I use cp command to rename it, I am currently using cp ./.rcvim ./.vimrc but it throws cp: cannot stat `./.rcvim': No such file or directory
<bioterror> no cp
<bioterror> you use mv
<unless_> ohcibi, ok
<unless_> bioterror, still, same problem :P
<bioterror> ?
<unless_> mv: cannot stat `.rcvim': No such file or directory
<unless_> ohcibi, ok I figured, wrong dir.
<unless_> thank you!
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> did you make yourself a good vimrc?
<unless_> bioterror, hahaha... yes
<trevjs> What would be a good channel to ask postfix on ubuntu questions?
<trevjs> After installing postfix using apt-get and configuring with dpkg I can't connect to it with "telnet localhost 25" does anybody know why this would be?
<kanliot> trevjs, did you config /opt/smtp-tunnel?
<trevjs> I had been playing around with sasl and once I deleted those lines from main.cf and restarted it worked
<trevjs> oh, yeah I got it fixed, never said anything.  thx though
<kanliot> np
<Tadekmocar> HI
<Tadekmocar> what gui use lubuntu
<Tadekmocar> is using*
<bioterror> Openbox + lxde components on top of it
<Tadekmocar> hmm if i install lxde on top of ubuntu 11.10 unity   i wont get lubuntu ?
<bioterror> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Tadekmocar> ok thanks
<Tadekmocar> do i need to install openbox ? oir just lxde
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> after you have logged into your lubuntu installation, you run that pure lxde stuff to remove gnome stuff
<bioterror> or you can keep both
<Tadekmocar> the problem is i already input "install lxde"
<Tadekmocar> and install is in progress
<bioterror> not a problem
<Tadekmocar> it takes long, seems it is much megabytes
<bioterror> not really
<Tadekmocar> i do hope lubuntu will run faster than unity
<holstein> you hope LXDE will run faster than unity
<holstein> and lubuntu will run faster than ubuntu... they are the same underneath, but i would expect LXDE to be lighter
<Tadekmocar> but anyway im installing it for other reason - unity looks like some toy for 4year old kid, and like it was designed to run facebook and utube
<Tadekmocar> the icons/butoons/text is very big and blurry
<holstein> i dont use unity, but im ok with it now that its faster, and stable
<holstein> looks great.. clean and simple... coming along nicely
<holstein> not for me though
<bioterror> unity is a lot more complicated than gnome 3 shell
<Tadekmocar> oh, and, does lubuntu allow to disable blur ? its one of most frustating things  i hate in linux
<Tadekmocar> but it looks like made for kid
<bioterror> blur is an awesome band
<holstein> Tadekmocar: i would look at your graphics driver and resolution
<Tadekmocar> resolution is 1152x864
<Tadekmocar> before was using 1024x768
<bioterror> 1152 is a horrible resolution
<Tadekmocar> on windows text look nice and sharp but on linux is very blurred
<bioterror> text is always on linux blurred
<holstein> Tadekmocar: i would look for what the default resolution is
<bioterror> that's becouse linux has a crappy antialiasing on fonts
<Tadekmocar> i hate antialiasing
<Tadekmocar> and my resolution is ok.. i see very much on windows
<Tadekmocar> but the fonts are small and buttons too
<holstein> Tadekmocar: windoes has a different driver though... and if the manufacturer will supply you a linux driver, you can compare the 2.. otherwise, its not really constructive to compare
<Tadekmocar> its not driver issue, its problem with fonts/antialiasing
<Tadekmocar> i can see when i do a print screen and zoom in
<holstein> Tadekmocar: cool... enjoy then.. i usually have luck trying different drivers in native resolution... if you havent tried it, it literally wont hurt
<holstein> i have no "blurry-ness" that bothers me
<Tadekmocar> maybe u have HD resolution ?
<Tadekmocar> what is yours
<holstein> Tadekmocar: i would have stated so... i had fuzzy graphics .. on several machines... an old nvidia and a VIA chip
<holstein> Tadekmocar: and others.. but i dont recall.. i always found a tolerable setting going through a troubleshooting process
<Tadekmocar> btw. why is the lubuntu installer downloading chromium browser?
<Tadekmocar> its full of spyware
<holstein> Tadekmocar: its in the official repos, and doesnt contain any "spyware"
<Tadekmocar> its made by google
<holstein> you might be implying that chrome does, though it doesnt either..
<holstein> chromium is not "made by google".. it is the opensource version
<Tadekmocar> how you know ?
<Tadekmocar> maybe.. but opensource!=spyware free
<bioterror> :D
<holstein> Tadekmocar: in the ubuntu repos is pretty secure.. you cant just stick packages in there
<holstein> there are rules and regulations... and signatures.. and commities... and communities
<holstein> Tadekmocar: check it out for yourself.. you can always purge chromium
<holstein> Tadekmocar: nothing in lubuntu or ubuntu is hiding from you.. source is avaiable, and you can remove *anything*
<holstein> Tadekmocar: look for yourself.... trust no one
<holstein> Tadekmocar: i know, but cause i trust the ubuntu MOTU's and package maintainers
<Tadekmocar> the thing is nobody can read and check all of the code.. checking one program would take month.. and the source might look clear, backdoors etc. are make that look like normal useful source
<Tadekmocar> i trust nobody
<holstein> Tadekmocar: cool.. you can check it for yourself though, or remove it, and use whatever browser you like
<holstein> OR, no browser... or your own custom one
<Tadekmocar> i will change it to other browser
<holstein> Tadekmocar: its all open, so you are free to do what you like.. and thats about as good as it can get.. theres no one who can "do it for you" that you will trust
<holstein> i would consider linux from scratch
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/223948 is an example of the non-fuzz that i enjoy at native screen res
<Tadekmocar> oh i see what u mean by native screen res
<Tadekmocar> but i dont have native res..
<Tadekmocar> im using 17" crt
<Tadekmocar> any resolution is valid
<holstein> Tadekmocar: the screen and card will have a "native" res
<holstein> Tadekmocar: all are valid, sure, but one will be "native"
<Tadekmocar> no.. man, only LCD have native res
<holstein> Tadekmocar: the card will have one... or several
<Tadekmocar> CRTs can work on any, and there is no difference in blur etc
<Tadekmocar> the higher on CRT the better
<holstein> Tadekmocar: again, you dont have to take my word for it.. i usually just poke around til something works, but i dont have "blurry" text
<holstein> not on CRT's or lcds or laptops... whatever
<Tadekmocar> ur text is a bit blurry, though not as much as mine
<holstein> this is a troubleshooting stop that is just a suggestion for dealing with blurry looking text
<holstein> well... maybe it looks blurry in the res you are using
<holstein> it looks so sharp here, i can see the crookedness of the pixels.. but again.. do what you like
<holstein> im just sharing what has worked for me, which literally wont hurt you to try
<TadekMocarzzz> im back
<TadekMocarzzz> the blur is called ClearType or something like that
<TadekMocarzzz> its technology to make antialiased text
<TadekMocarzzz> but i dont like it
<TadekMocarzzz> on windows u can choose if u want to use it.. was thinking on linux can choose too
<holstein> TadekMocarzzz: its all open.. you can do what you like
<TadekMocarzzz> im not going to recompile linux to get normal text. i like to Click on options, creators, menus..
<TadekMocarzzz> mouse is great hardware
<holstein> TadekMocarzzz: sure.. enjoy the GUI... should be in the font settings, or desktop settings
<holstein> i set mine in a GUI
<TadekMocarzzz> will try
<TadekMocarzzz> Installer tell me to choose display manager     gdm  lightdm  lxdm
<TadekMocarzzz> what they are
<TadekMocarzzz> ok i want to use lxdm, doesnt I ?
<TadekMocarzzz> gdm = gnome
<holstein> you can use what you like.. try them all.. that literally wont hurt either.. thats something linux is good for.. choice
<TadekMocarzzz> i like choice too, but windows95-style like gui is perfect for me
<TadekMocarzzz> its simple, gray and small
<TadekMocarzzz> windows with each new version is uglier for me
<holstein> TadekMocarzzz: windows 95 is just that though.. from 95.. its challening to find a modern solution that emulates that environment
<holstein> there are a few though.. i forget the old one that looked just like that.. im searching
<holstein> you will likely loose something you want/need as far as ease of use, and functionality
<bioterror> windows95 style gui = icewm ;)
<holstein> yeah... thats it :)
<holstein> http://www.icewm.org/
<holstein> or http://xwinman.org/screenshots/fvwm95.gif from http://xwinman.org/fvwm95.php ...thats the one i was thinking of
<bioterror> fvwm is horrible
<bioterror> I spent sunday and monday with it :D
<holstein> i made it a few hours
<TadekMocarzzz> icewm : >Usable with GNOME and KDE environments
<TadekMocarzzz> it is not what im using, right?
<holstein> TadekMocarzzz: it'll pull in what it needs
<bioterror> holstein, http://xpde.holobit.net/
<holstein> bioterror: HA!.. interesting
<TadekMocarzzz> peerfect
<holstein> i thought http://razor-qt.org/ looked promising too for that kind of look/feel
<Timo_> bioterror: why would someone mimic a Windows XP enviroment? xd
<Timo_> well it could be helpful if you want to use Linux at work, but you dont want others to know you are using it :P
<TadekMocarzzz> there is another reasson: beauty
<bioterror> xp theme is far from the beauty
<bioterror> so is windows classic
<holstein> thats opinion though... i think its nice to have a drop in replacement for folks in a corporate envirnoment who are expecting XP
<bioterror> zune is almost there :--)
<Timo_> TadekMocarzzz: this windows XP theme is looking aweful, imo. But well, tastes differ, I guess :p
<bioterror> windows 7 looks good, vista almost
<Timo_> true dat
<bioterror> I wish kde wasnt so horrible to use
<bioterror> wish it was more like GNOME with the KDE looks
<Timo_> Hey just a short question here, the window border in OpenBox, is it possible to make that look like Ubuntu's window border?
<holstein> bioterror: agreed... its *so* slick (kde) but too heavy for my taste
<bioterror> how does it look like?
<bioterror> holstein, it's not the heavy, it's just complicated
<bioterror> it just makes it impossible to use
<TadekMocarzzz> Timo_ if u mean windows xp theme, this blue one, they i agree its ugly
<TadekMocarzzz> but windows xp set as classic gui (win95) looks perfect
<stlsaint> awesomeWM FTW!
<holstein> bioterror: i can identify with that too... configuration overload :/
<bioterror> http://doc.opensuse.org/documentation/html/openSUSE/opensuse-startup/images/kde_kcontrol_main.png this
<bioterror> you open something from there
<bioterror> and it's full of new tabs
<bioterror> I'm getting a new desktop computer soon, but I have not decided what I'll put into it
<TadekMocarzzz> what pc u currently hav
<bioterror> one acer with gnome 3 ;)
<bioterror> I'll upgrade from AMD X2 to Intel i5
<TadekMocarzzz> amd x2 is strong enough imho
<TadekMocarzzz> for anything
<bioterror> yes and no
<TadekMocarzzz> i have one core 1.8ghz athlon and its fast
<holstein> depends on what you are doing
<bioterror> it could be faster :-)
<TadekMocarzzz> sometimes i have to wait when ex.unpacking few-gigabyte archives etc. but i just use internet / do anything for  few minutes
<holstein> if you do a lot of compling or rendoring, you could save a lot of time.. if that time = money, then the new machine pays for itself
<holstein> render*
<TadekMocarzzz> i do compiling but my programs never take more than 10k lines, and 1k lines per file
<bioterror> well, I visited yesterday my office and my ex boss was whining "we have lots of desktop and 22 flat screen, dont you want them instead" when I was asking a laptop for recording guitar
<bioterror> 22"
<TadekMocarzzz> i hav 17
<TadekMocarzzz> lubuntu installed, what do ? how to run it
<bioterror> so I asked if he has DMS-59 graphics cards
<bioterror> and he said he'll fix one
<TadekMocarzzz> how to run lubuntu ? reboot?
<TadekMocarzzz> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-21-generic
<bioterror> sudo reboot
<bioterror> and then choose lubuntu as your your
<bioterror> session
<bioterror> :D
<TadekMocarzzz> when i click Desktop combobox i get like 15 to choose
<TadekMocarzzz> are they all working ?
<TadekMocarzzz> or only some are installed
<TadekMocarzzz> what is my username ?
<TadekMocarzzz> ok it works
<TadekMocarzzz> its blurry but looks 3times better than unity, at least Start menu is present, and smaller butons
<holstein> try and imagine you just loaded up windows for the first time, and you are clicking around... learning where things are
<holstein> we dont try and emulate other operating systems really, so there will be a learning curve, just as there was for windows or whatever other OS's you might have used
<TadekMocarzzz> its not first time i use linux
<TadekMocarzzz> but i dont have knowledge and skills
<holstein> sure you do... but you'll still need to adapt your skills to the current situation
<Unit193> Blurry?
<TadekMocarzzz> yes blur = antialiasing
<TadekMocarzzz> the text is not sharp
<holstein> id like to see a screenshot.. i still think it might be the resolution
<TadekMocarzzz> holstein heres http://imagebin.org/223962
<TadekMocarzzz> compare linux (on right) vs windows on left
<TadekMocarzzz> look into torbrowser windows, text is sharp and clean
<bioterror> virtualbox
<TadekMocarzzz> window*
<TadekMocarzzz> see the difference between rockbox.txt opened text file vs torbrowser  ?
<TadekMocarzzz> thats what i mean by blurry
<holstein> you cant compare linus and windows.. they have different drivers, and the manufacturer may not support linux
<holstein> and, that looks pretty sharp on my screen, so i would look at the screen resolution, maybe try a few options
<TadekMocarzzz> its not like i cant read the text.. but i prefer sharp like windows
<holstein> TadekMocarzzz: then, i would just undo the text smoothing, if you dont like it
<TadekMocarzzz> linux text is like u used ComisSans font on windows, kind of cartoon/text
<holstein> it looks very clean and readable to me
<TadekMocarzzz> how to turn it off
<TadekMocarzzz> text smoothing
<holstein> i would try http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1486
<holstein> might need to log out and back in
<kanliot> are you runnning your screen in it's native resolution?
<kanliot> its
<holstein> kanliot: we've had that conversation... its a CRT, and CRT's "dont have a native resolution"
<kanliot> :)
<holstein> doesnt look like its running native anyway... lubuntu is virtualized
<Unit193> Also seems to be VBox...
<holstein> yeah.. knowing that rules out the graphics driver as the cause
<kanliot> well you turned off sub-pixel geo, right?
<TadekMocarzzz> i cant file that file
<TadekMocarzzz> from that thread
<TadekMocarzzz> find*
<holstein> there are a few options there... if it were me, i would enjoyt he defaults for a bit.. get my feet wet...
<kanliot> TadekMocarzzz, did you turn subpixel off?
<TadekMocarzzz> no, i dont know how
<TadekMocarzzz> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xresources
<TadekMocarzzz> dont understand Getting started paragraph
<kanliot> it's next to font smoothing on look and feel
<TadekMocarzzz> i have opened "Openbox configuration manager"
<TadekMocarzzz> there is appearance tab
<TadekMocarzzz> but nothing like subpixel or antialias
<holstein> sometimes, i suggest making a different user, and just experimenting with the settings... then if you break something, you can just delete that user
<TadekMocarzzz> oh i see
<TadekMocarzzz> there is look and feel somethin
<TadekMocarzzz> kanliot, thanks man, look n feel it make it looks like windows
<TadekMocarzzz> no more blur
<kanliot> yeah
<holstein> makes your lubuntu look more like your windows
<TadekMocarzzz> the mouse cursor is still blurred but thats not a big issue
<holstein> the pixelated tail shouldnt be hard to emulate if thats what you want
<TadekMocarzzz> yes, i prefer simple pixelated two colored cursor, just black and white
<holstein> sure... you can literally open up a graphics creation tool, and make your own if you'd like
<holstein> its not like windows really though, you wont notice an improvement in resource usage by stepping everything down inthe UI like that
<TadekMocarzzz> its not about resource usage, i have bags of ram
<TadekMocarzzz> just want it to look good, nice, clean
<holstein> enjoy then!... use whatever cursor you like... im sure you can find that exact XP cursor theme for xxde
<holstein> lxde*
<holstein> TadekMocarzzz: nice is a matter of opinion... clean can be too
<holstein> if you want to imulate XP, you can
<TadekMocarzzz> what i dont like about linux, is u have to enter password 10 times a day
<cr1st0> hello lubuntu with wubi is much slower then normal ubuntu?
<Unit193> Did you just compare Wubi to non-wubi?
<cr1st0> maybe :|
<Unit193> Wubi is le crap, are you talking Unity or Gnome2 days?
<cr1st0> i installed lubuntu with wubi, lxde then
<TadekMocarzzz> linux is not that bad, after some configuration
<Timo_> Hi, I know I can make a dock from LXPanel, but is there a way to give the applications in the dock a keyboard shortcut (like in DockbarX for exmple, I can switch between applications by typing SUPER+appnumber)
<gld1982ltd> Hi all. I have successfully been using lxmed to edit my menu. i'm trying to package lxmed into a deb. Can anyone help me? I keep ending up with an empty binary.
<Unit193> I'd generally recommend -motu on that, though -packaging if that exists would be good.
<Unit193> #ubuntu-packaging 50 :Packaging for Ubuntu, including new packages, PPA packages, etc.   For working on Ubuntu, see #ubuntu-devel, for writing applications, see #ubuntu-app-devel
<gld1982ltd> what is -motu?
<Unit193> !motu
<Unit193> Quantal: Archive open | Want to get involved with the MOTU?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs |  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<gld1982ltd> thanks.
<Unit193> Hope they can get it, though on an application note, I remember some reason that one had issues.
<gld1982ltd> I have had no issues with it since the upgrade to 12.04. It used to need to be run a few times for the changes to take effect. it seems to work perfectly now.
<gld1982ltd> Applications that are specified for gnome or whatever still have to have their desktop files edited to remove the dependency of gnome desktop environment for the app to be displayed in the menu. once you edit the desktop file, you can use lxmed to enable or disable it from the menu.
<gld1982ltd> i use a plethora of apps from gnome, kde, lxde, and xfce, so I have had to edit many desktop files. I like that lxmed can edit them for you as long as it can read them.
<TadekMocarzzz> anyone here using "make"?
<kanliot> ys
<TadekMocarzzz> i compiled a software using "make"
<TadekMocarzzz> the question is, if i change one file, will using "make" recompile everything? or just that file
<kanliot> evrything
<TadekMocarzzz> damn, thats very bad
<TadekMocarzzz> what do?
<TadekMocarzzz> the compilation takes 35minutes
<kanliot> make doesn't recompile stuff with no changes
<TadekMocarzzz> so only one file with change will recompile
<kanliot> depends
<kanliot> but it won't take 35 mins
<TadekMocarzzz> ok seems it is not recompiling everything, i didnt change anything and used second time make
<Unit193> TadekMocarzzz: What type of file did you change?
<Unit193> Some files you need to   make clean   before building again, or it doesn't work right.
<TadekMocarzzz> which files
<TadekMocarzzz> i didnt changed nothing yet, just used make again
#lubuntu 2012-08-10
<TadekMocarzzz> omg..
<TadekMocarzzz> when i open text file and copy something from it, then close it
<TadekMocarzzz> i cant paste into other file
<TadekMocarzzz> the first need to be opened
<TadekMocarzzz> is this real life
<kanliot> running 12.04? TadekMocarzzz
<TadekMocarzzz> 11.10
<kanliot> we fixed that in 12.04
<kanliot> and i actually think we the only ubuntu that fixed that
<TadekMocarzzz> i cant believe what im reading
<TadekMocarzzz> so other linux distros are having this bug and dont care
<kanliot> well it's been documented since 1989
<kanliot> just install a clipboard manager
<kieppie> hi guys. I'm an ubuntu user, but don't use lubuntu much. I've just popped a new VM & trying to set the auto-login option & installed vino & set to autostart, but it looks as if these changes are not taking
<kieppie> I've set the /etc/lxdm/default.conf autologin= to my username, rebooted, but it does not automatically log in
<Unit193> Using 12.04?  That's because Lubuntu uses LightDM now.
<kieppie> 12.04 - yes.
<kieppie> ok - I'll see what I can find
<Unit193> On the faq page.
<kieppie> I'm finding it now, thansk
<kieppie> what about vino - the VNC service? AFAIK there is no icon to use the .desktop to move to ~/.config/autostart
 * kieppie thinks I found it...
<Unit193> You can make one easily enough, but I'd think it would have one in /usr/share/applications/
<kieppie> I'm not the biggest fan of VNC - is there a better protocol, or maybe a better daemon alternative to tightvnc?
<kieppie> find VNC to bee fairly sluggish compared to others like even RDP
<Unit193> RDP is pretty much going to be better, that's normal.  NX is an option.
<kieppie> I've considered NX.....
<kieppie> casicall, this host is a support VM - it's a box I plan on using to do my remore tupport work on (remmina, teamviewer, logmein, whatever) so that my actual desktop is not boggus down with bogus rubbish remote support stuff. I'll be remoting into this box via VNC or whatever to initiate the secondary remote session, so I wan to reduce lag however possible. support remote-X is the other option
<zleap> what program is used to take screen shots,  it used to work when i pressed f12 or print screen ( I think it was the latter of those two)
<bioterror> zleap, scrot and it's binded to printscreen
<zleap> ok thanks
<bioterror> I'm mostly doing alt+f2 and type: scrot -d 4 image_name.png
<bioterror> and it will delay 4 seconds the screenshot ;)
<zleap> ok
<zleap> thanks
 * zleap needs a soldering iron
<zleap> for other stuff
<bioterror> I should buy one too
<wxl> how does one disable the guest account?
<Unit193> wxl: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf   allow-guest=false
<wxl> danke Unit193
<wxl> that didn't seem to be in the wiki
<Unit193> I know it's in the FAQ, just don't remember if it's only in the Xubu FAQ. :P
<Luko> hi folks, i use lubuntu becouse i love Lubuntu Software Center and PCManFM... i prefer this two apps more then default thunar and bug soft center in Xubuntu
<wxl> i think that's the case
<wxl> anywho danke again. prolly could have figured that out now that i think of it :/
<Unit193> Yeah, but easier this way. :P
<bioterror> Luko, nice to hear! ;)
<bioterror> Luko, the lubuntu community is doing something right, at least
<Luko> :D nice to see progress.. i love design and new features in lubuntu
<Luko> LXDE is nice and easy.. only one think what i dont like on LXDE panel is .. problem unable to center icon in panel
<Luko> (sorry for my badenglish)
<bioterror> yeah, or inability to change application places on taskbar
<Luko> the lxde panel is put icons to top of panel
<kanliot> luko can i pm you with some questions about the software center?
<Luko> yes
<Luko> byt now i have booted windows
<kanliot> i just want to ask if you have any problems
<Luko> no
<Luko> only slow reaction when i search apps
<Luko> but works good
<Luko> and i dont know for what is expert mode
<Luko> i use only default settings
<kanliot> luko see my private chat
<bioterror> asking problems in private chat wont let people to help with solving ththem
#lubuntu 2012-08-11
<gosukiwi> Hello! I'm having a problem, everytime I turn on my PC i need to run a command to fix my mouse sensitivity (xinput --set-prop "Razer DeathAdder" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 5) Is it possible to run it automatically every time I turn on my pc?
<kiraslaugh> Hello?
<micheg> hi
<micheg> how so many gtk3 apps?
<Unit193> Did you happen to see the work items for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lubuntu-q-work-items ?
<Osmodivs> Hello world. How can I get an invitation from OpenBox?  I need one in order to -vía chat- suggest improvements to their Window Manager.
<bioterror> Osmodivs, tsk tsk: Openbox has an IRC channel on oftc stealthily called #openbox
<bioterror> and that's for support ;)
<bioterror> I think
<bioterror> but worth of checking out
<Osmodivs> IF only I knew to code. THEN I would fix it.
<jokerdino> hi. someone wants to weigh in on this bug? bug #1035607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1035607 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "Unity-greeter doesn't have a badge for Lubuntu session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035607
<bioterror> default session to rule them all! ;D
<jokerdino> hehe
<bioterror> technically that's artwork related problem?
<jokerdino> i think it looks somewhat ugly not to have any specific badge and to just use a fallback white circle.
<jokerdino> bioterror: i am not sure. hence, asking for some guidance here.
<bioterror> jokerdino, hmmm
<bioterror> jokerdino, you could add an icon there yourself?-)
<jokerdino> i could do it for my computer alone but others won't benefit from it.
<jokerdino> best if it is done on the distribution level
<bioterror> yeah, ofcourse
<bioterror> but you could take for example the Lubuntu logo and put it there?-)
<jokerdino> yeah
<jokerdino> but then again, i am not the artwork guy
<Luko> hi
<Luko> is posible to use in lubuntu ATi propiertary driver?
<bioterror> yes
<kiraslaugh> could anyone recommend good replacements for bmpanel and pypanel
<kiraslaugh> running openbox on lubuntu
<chestwood> hi
<bioterror> evening
<chestwood> is this the place where i can get help whit lubuntu?
<bioterror> it depends
<bioterror> if your problem is too complicated to us :D
<chestwood> on what
<bioterror> !ask | chestwood
<ubottu> chestwood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chestwood> ok i got this old passifly cooled computer wich i tried to set up lubuntu whit the altenative cd and after the instalation the screen didnt get a signal
<chestwood> it had windows 2000 on it before wich worked fine
<chestwood> well as fine as windows 2000 can work at least
<bioterror> boot into text mode and generate xorg.conf
<bioterror> I touched yesterday Windows 2000
<bioterror> it was horrible
<bioterror> it was okay 10 years ago
<chestwood> how do i boot into text mode?
<bioterror> when you boot your computer, press left shift key after BIOS
<bioterror> you end up to grub
<chestwood> ok ill try
<bioterror> edit the first grub like and add to the kernel line after "ro quiet" or what it wasthis "text" without ""
<bioterror> grub line, even
<bioterror> when you end up to the tty1, Xorg -configure
<bioterror> then: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chestwood> i dont get into grub secreen just says no signal after the grub text shows up
<bioterror> hard to help then
<bioterror> now I'm off to grilling n chilling! ;D
<chestwood> doe you know what could be the problem?
<chestwood> didnt work
<chestwood> do i have to do somethin spezial on instalation?
<chestwood> i think it just doesnt get my screen its connected via vga or is the graphix card too weak'
<chestwood> no ideas?
<chestwood> please help
<holstein> chestwood: whats going on?
<holstein> chestwood: it wont be an issue of "too weak".. it will be an issue of support
<kiraslaugh> could anyone recommend good replacements for bmpanel and pypanel running openbox on lubuntu
<chestwood> well te isue is that my screen says no signal after the loadscreen
<holstein> kiraslaugh: the panel that LXDE comes with.. or tint2
<holstein> i would fire up a package manager, and search "panel" and just start trying them.. theres usually good reason why apps get taken out of the repos
<holstein> you are always welcome to research applications, and see where they are in their development, and fork them, and support them... its a good idea to do that upstream in debian so they "trickle down"
<kiraslaugh> holstein: hey i was trying tint2, it works, i need another panel though to replace pypanel
<holstein> chestwood: i usually troubleshoot... i try other hardware, other monitors.. i use live CD's such as puppy or knoppix.. i grab an xorg.conf from a live environement thats working, and put it in my system much like bioterror was explaining
<chestwood> its a celeron onboard graphix card or something idk exactly i got this computer used
<holstein> chestwood: i would boot the live CD in safe graphics mode til i get to the desktop
<chestwood> i got the alternative cd
<chestwood> but i could burn a live one
<holstein> chestwood: live CD's are just what i use.. i want to see the deskop live.. i want to know that i can support linux on the device, and how much trouble its going to be
<chestwood> ok ill burn one
<holstein> chestwood: can you put an xorg.conf in place on your system right now? sure.. how do you do that? ...depends on the hardware
<holstein> forcing the vesa driver is what i would be trying to do
<chestwood> what driver?
<holstein> chestwood: safre graphics mode..vesa driver.. it should always "just work"
<chestwood> ok ill burn a live cd and try it
<holstein> chestwood: in the wizard on the puppy live CD, you can choose a lot of different options til the desktop "works"
<holstein> i sometimes do that to learn what needs to be done, or to steal the xorg.conf from there
<chestwood> i got lubuntu
<chestwood> and im pretty noobish to linux
<holstein> chestwood: correct.. i use the pupply live CD, or knoppix as a method to learn what i need to do to support whatever i choose to run
<holstein> i want to learn about the hardware... what driver i can use with linux.. what resolution works... i want to see a desktop, then i can go from there
<chestwood> so i should get pupy'
<holstein> chestwood: if you are new, you might consider trying some different live CD's and see what "just works"
<holstein> could be that an ubuntu 10.04 version would just work
<holstein> chestwood: you should do what you feel comfortable doing
<chestwood> what different live cd would you recoment?
<holstein> chestwood: i have literally a hundred or so, so i just use them for troubleshooting
<chestwood> i actually tried ubuntu 10 before
<holstein> chestwood: i typically try the current LTS, the upcoming beta, and something around the time the hardware was made.. also puppy or knoppix or other diagnostic CD's
<holstein> i test the memory, and the hard drive... i see what the hardware is.. i search wikis...
<holstein> operating systems typically come preloaded from the manufactuer for a reason.. its not always easy
<chestwood> how can you look what the hardware is?
<holstein> chestwood: i like to get a live CD running on the desktop and run commands that tell me exactly what is what... lspci, lsusb.. whatever i need
<holstein> chestwood: if i cant get to a desktop, i get to a command prompt.. or a turn the unit over and search the manufacturers site, which is not ideal
<holstein> they can change versions of hardware randomly during production which can make supporting hardware challening for any OS
<holstein> first linux OS i ran for an extended period of time was mepis, and its because it mostly "just worked" ...if you are new, i say, do what is comfortable, and just try and get your feet wet
<chestwood> would it change something if i would reinstall windows 2000 wisch works and install it from there
<holstein> chestwood: windows is a different OS.. it has nothing to do with what you are doing
<chestwood> i mean the drivers worked on there waybe it would work
<holstein> you could have very similar issues installing windwos 7
<holstein> chestwood: those drivers are for windows, and have nothing to do with linux or lubuntu or ubuntu
<chestwood> could it cange something if i connect the computer to the internet?
<holstein> chestwood: you can literally try it, and it wont hurt anything, but the issue is driver support for your graphics card
<holstein> you will put a custom xorg.conf in place forcing the vesa driver, and you will get a desktop
<holstein> but, you can get there however you like.. i would suggest downloading the xubuntu live CD.. i would hit shift when booting.. at the bottom you will see F6 as an option... you select "nomodeset" .. try and boot to the live environment
<chestwood> so i just burn the live cd and run save graphix mode and it works?
<holstein> chestwood: in theory...
<chestwood> i got a xubuntu live cd on my desk
<chestwood> i tryed many os but every one failed after the loadscreen
<chestwood> but i can try safe graphix
<holstein> chestwood: boot that... start tapping shift... you'll see a menu.. hit F6, select "nomodeset" proceed to "try it live"
<chestwood> ok ill try tat if what im dping now doesnt work
<chestwood> damn my english sucks sorry about that
<holstein> xorg -configure *should* work as well.. though it has failed me a few times
<holstein> totally my fault for not understanding it better though
<holstein> this is assuming what bioterror suggested doesnt work for you
<chestwood> well if i get to grub it goes black asusual
<holstein> chestwood: theres a "recovery" kernel.. right under the normal one
<holstein> you boot, tapping shift, you'll see your current grub... you choose the 2nd one, which should be "recovery" something
<holstein> you'll see options for recovery... root shells... handy stuff
<chestwood> well im installing it pn nomodeset atm
<chestwood> another question if i get it working can i remote controll it over network somwhow?
<holstein> chestwood: many ways
<chestwood> the easyest?¨
<holstein> depends... what are you used to using?
<holstein> its never (in my opinion) whats easiest, its more about whats the most like what you are already used to
<chestwood> im just getting in to that stuff
<holstein> also depends on what the goal is.. i typically ssh into a command promt.. this gives me all the control i want of the remote machine
<holstein> i can forward x sessions if i choose
<chestwood> i want to overwatch some programms on it
<holstein> there are commercial products that work great such as teamviewer, which is free of charge, and works great and is easy to install and configure through firewalls
<chestwood> well the goal is to have it sit beside the router whitout monitor and keyboard and i wanna cotroll it form my pc (windows 7)
<holstein> sure... i can think of several ways to do that... 2 of which i mentioned above... any VNC connection
<chestwood> what does braille terminal mean/do?
<holstein> chestwood: if you are in need of braille assistance, that would be key
<chestwood> dont get it what does braille suppot do?
<holstein> chestwood: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refreshable_Braille_display
<holstein> it literally allows a person who needs assitance to "feel" text
<chestwood> oh
<chestwood> where can u get those drivers?
<chestwood> veso or something?
<holstein> chestwood: drivers for the braille displays?
<holstein> they are included in the kernel.. most drivers are
<chestwood> no those viso or whatever drivers
<holstein> whatever is allowed to be included, and is current will "just work" with linux
<holstein> chestwood: they are in the kernel
<holstein> chestwood: you have only to specify to teh system to utilize them
<chestwood> i finally got into the grub menu
<chestwood> what to do now?
<holstein> chestwood: that is the grub list for a version of linux you have installed?
<chestwood> there are 4 options
<chestwood> the first one is ubuntu, whit linux 3.2.0-23-generic
<chestwood> what should i do now?
<holstein> chestwood: you should see as the 2nd optin "recovery"
<chestwood> yea
<chestwood> take that one?
<holstein> chestwood: in there are lots of options for recovery.. i usually try whichh ever i need.. or many of them.. should be one for graphics.. one for root terminal
<holstein> chestwood: take what you like.. there will not be a "fix this machine" button.. though i wish we could make that button.. it depends on your hardware and how you would like to try and get graphics support
<holstein> i would likely try the graphics reconfigure option and see.. then i would go into the root terminal and do what needs to be done... the option that bioterror suggested for example, or creating a custom xorg.conf.. or copying over one that i know would work from a live CD i have used that worked
<chestwood> there was no live cd that worked jet and i tried a few
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/172319/how-can-i-start-ubuntu-12-04-in-safe-mode
<chestwood> ill try dsl maybe that will work
<holstein> sure.. no one here who has had your issue mentioned DSL, but try it.. and see
<holstein> good luck chestwood .. gtg
<chestwood> thx bb
<luko> hi
<bioterror> DSL is no longer maintained
<bioterror> if I recall correctly
<bioterror> oh, there's a RC
<bioterror> latest stable is 3 years old :D
<chestwood> i think its the chipset driver
<chestwood> somebody knows how to install that http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/AGP_INTEL.html
<bioterror> has nothing to do with the thing that you cant see even grub
<chestwood> i managed to get into the grub menue before
<chestwood> and loadscreens work fine too but then no signal
<chestwood> i got one of those ftp://ftp.aplica.at/Brochures/DigitalLogic/MPC30_31.pdf
<chestwood> not even pupy linux works
<bioterror> yeah, now you can do some math
<chestwood> ?
<bioterror> if you're employed guy and you make about 10 euros an hour, how much you give value for your free time to play around with obsolete hardware from the ~year 2000
<chestwood> why not
<bioterror> I dont want to sound like a prick or something like that, but people should see sometimes the point where to lift hands up and say "I'm going to recycle this piece of junk"
<chestwood> yea propably im just going to put windows 2000 on there and make this 24/7
<bioterror> why you want to run W2k?
<chestwood> i wanted to make it a torrent server so i dont have to runn my power hungry computer all day and cause its quiet passifly cooled
<bioterror> what the heck
<bioterror> why dont you buy raspberry pi then?
<bioterror> for example, or something else
<chestwood> idk
<chestwood> but anyway ill look what i can do
<chestwood> ant if it doesnt work ill throw it away
<bioterror> 466MHz Celeron CPU has 25.7W TDP
<chestwood> 750mhz
<bioterror> ist that which celeron?
<bioterror> it's 23.6W
<chestwood> anyway thanks cya
<gld1982ltd> Hi all. I have created a team on Launchpad for LXMenuEditor. The team currently is all set up with a project page and a ppa. I packaged this program (lxmed or LXMenuEditor) with some help. However, it didn't upload properly to my ppa. So, I created this team. The trunk from upstream is due to be imported soon. Would anyone here like to join this team and help provide this great lxde menu editor to the community?
<dbtmro2> Hi. Anyone know a ppa for the latest LXDE?
<gld1982ltd> are you using lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2012-08-12
<freeroute> hi, I just installed 12.04 and I noticed that switching desktops doesn't work anymore with AltGr+Ctrl+Arrows, can anyone else reproduce this?
<kanliot> freeroute control+alt + left,right arrows work
<Duke_> What is the command to copy all files from A folder to B folder in console?
<kanliot> mv
<kanliot> i mean cp
<kanliot> cp -r A B
<kanliot> no wait it cp -t B A/*
<Duke_> thnx :)
<XaaaaD> Ciao a tutti :)
<XaaaaD> Hi there... Need some help with Lubuntu
<XaaaaD> I have upgraded to 12.04 but my sound was now disappeared... What to do now?
<leszek> hi
<micheg> hi, where is lubuntu menu configuration file?
<holstein> micheg: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu work for you?
<holstein> i dont have it running in front of me, or look
<holstein> or i would look*
<micheg> thx i'm lookin
<micheg> looking
<micheg> i have create an entry in /usr/share/applications/sublime.desktop
<micheg> and reload panel with lxpanelctl restart
<micheg> but i do not see
<holstein> the panel is not generating that is it?... i would probably log out and back in to be sure... did you see the structure of your menu there?
<micheg> yes i see all, except "development"
<micheg> i have removed gnumeric.desktop for trying and no gnumeric in menu so reload work ;-)
<micheg> works
<micheg> but i try to logoff
<holstein> i would doublecheck what you added then.. sounds like you are in the right place
<micheg> http://pastebin.com/dLQcpsq8
<holstein> its not showing up? or its not working?
<holstein> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxmed/ is suggested
<micheg> not show
<micheg> i have tryed and on lxmed is showed ;-)
<holstein> then, i would compare what lxmed adds and what you add... maybe you can see what the issue is
<micheg> sure, done some text
<micheg> maybe need relog, when i have finished a compile i try. but it is not important have it on menu
<micheg> but if it shows is better ;-)
<smile> Who is LStranger? :)
<smile> bye :)
<Mobil> Hi. Does lubuntu 11.10 support USB 3.0?
<bioterror> Mobil, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4zLH22Jz6I probably
<Mobil> bioterror, alright because I'm having a weird issue...I'm trying to transfer a 10GB file from a usb3.0 box to a usb3.0 external. I know on usb 2.0 the drive does ~33MB/sec transfer rate, but when I start the file transfer on lubuntu, the timer says over 1 hour to completion. got any ideas as to why?
<bioterror> is another filesystem NTFS?
<Mobil> bioterror, what's even more weird is that I can transfer from lubuntu through samba to my windows box which has the drive at 33MB/sec
<Mobil> bioterror, yes
<bioterror> that's mostly the problem
<Mobil> the filesystem that the file is on is xfs, the external is ntfs
<zleap> Mobil, i get the same issue between usb devices usually between an external hdd and a usb flash disk
<bioterror> NTFS-3G is slow
<Mobil> bioterror, well not really, because when I transfer from lubuntu to windows through network I get ~100MB/sec transfer
<bioterror> and?
<Mobil> well, windows partition is ntfs, or did you mean the external ntfs is slow?
<bioterror> I mean: NTFS-3G is slow
<Mobil> oh I see
<Mobil> so the best solution is changing the external to a different filesystem?
<bioterror> is your cpu usage 100%?
<zleap> bioterror, good point i may have a look at that next time its doing a transfer
<Mobil> well my lubuntu cpu is an atom, so I'm assuming that it is
<Mobil> bioterror, ill double check to make sure
<Mobil> bioterror, I'm using ~50-60% of the cpu
<bioterror> that should be normal, I gues
<micheg> someone used turpial twitter client? it dos not remember my pin
<Mobil> bioterror, yea I think so, and for an amd 350 at 1.6GHz, I wouldn't expect much anyways if copying to ntfs is cpu dependent
<bioterror> Mobil, does it make difference if you use commandline instead of graphical tools?-)
<Mobil> bioterror, let me check :)
<bioterror> (wish I had USB3.0 stick, or machines supporting it ;)
<bioterror> actually, my HTPC has usb 3.0 :-)
<Mobil> bioterror, this box was supposed to be my HTPC (with xbmc)
<Mobil> bioterror, but it's also my NAS box too :D
<bioterror> I have AT5IONT-I
<Mobil> bioterror, I have the asus e35m1-m pro I think.. it's a cpu/mobo combo for 100 bucks
<bioterror> not bad
<bioterror> I'm waiting my raspberry pi to replace that asus
<Mobil> has sata 3 and usb 3..But I guess I should have looked into ntfs-3g
<bioterror> I dont use NTFS at all, except on this laptop with w7
<Mobil> for me, transfering files between computers on the network is great, it's just that my main pc (win7) is 5 years old and doesn't have sata3.0, so I went and bought this external drive for files on the go.
<micheg> and another questin, i use gpointing-device-settings for turning off tap on my touchpad but when i restart i lose my setting
<Mobil> bioterror, I honestly thought it was a problem with the drive lubuntu is running on (It's a 10 yearold samsung 80GB drive) :)
<bioterror> micheg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Disable_tap_to_click
<Mobil> bioterror, wow it's actually much faster if I just do a cp command
<bioterror> Mobil, haha
<bioterror> pcmanfm is the bottle neck then
<bioterror> Mobil, you can use rsync for example to get the write speeds
<Mobil> bioterror, how do you do that with cp command?
<Mobil> bioterror, btw cp is only using 7% cpu
<Mobil> 6GB file done in ~ 3 minutes...that's something like 60MB/second..much better
<bioterror> that's quite acceptable speed
<zleap> Mobil, nice
<micheg> bioterror thz
<bioterror> two satisfied customers, quite good night! ;D
<Mobil> bioterror, haha
<micheg> i do not have /.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<micheg> can create?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> nano ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<micheg> gvim
<bioterror> @synclient MaxTapTime=0
<micheg> done
<micheg> not need & at end?
<bioterror> no
<micheg> ok thx
<micheg> i buckmark the faq
<bioterror> yeah, it's quite good
<micheg> i came from slack. ;-)
<micheg> i bit different
<micheg> a bit different
<bioterror> not that
<micheg> sorry for my english
<bioterror> slack just drags behind a lot in development
<bioterror> last time I checked, they still had this "HAL"
<micheg> yes
<micheg> a bit too old
<micheg> now have new software and lubuntu is really fast
<micheg> but i do not like some gtk3 deps
<bioterror> oh, SalixOS has Mate
<Mobil> bioterror, thanks a lot bioterror for your help. good day!
#lubuntu 2013-08-05
<punkmexic> hello
<punkmexic> can somebody help me install an application please
<holstein> punkmexic: what application?
<punkmexic> its called lEAPCAST
<punkmexic> https://github.com/dz0ny/leapcast/blob/master/README.md
<punkmexic> can you help me holstein
<punkmexic> please
<holstein> punkmexic: you read the instructions on the site
<holstein> punkmexic: ubuntu doesnt maintain that.. but the creator gives instructions
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware might help
<punkmexic> i need asssisted help
<holstein> punkmexic: we dont maintain that application
<punkmexic> i know
<holstein> Clone this directory, then run python setup.py develop
<holstein> or the other step.. "better"
<punkmexic> i get an error
<punkmexic> maybe you can help me
<holstein> punkmexic: you would need to share the error.. maybe sharing them with the team that maintains the software would be a better idea
<holstein> !paste | punkmexic
<ubottu> punkmexic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> ^^ if you would like to give details of an error
<holstein> punkmexic: you can also try #ubuntu, since this has nothing to do with lubuntu specifically
<punkmexic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950056/
<holstein> or, a general linux channel
<dazru> Unit193: howdy, are you here?
<dazru> anybody knows how to take off path of an icon?
<dazru> i have this problem https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=918360
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 918360 in lxpanel "Some icons in LXDE start menu are very big" [Low,New]
<dazru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1068642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068642 in LXPanel "wrong size icon in menu" [Undecided,New]
<dazru> i have one icon in the lxpanel menu that is too big
<dazru> was told possible solution is to take off path of the icon... but not sure how to do it...
<dazru> anybody?
<plotino> dear all
<plotino> i have an issue with chromium
<plotino> it says .. Impossible to load Shockwave ..
<plotino> any tip?
<guitar_man1> just installed lubuntu and forgot root password...anyone help?
<wxl> your password is root password guitar_man1
<wxl> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wxl> guitar_man1: however, if you did do something silly and set up root, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<guitar_man1> sorry, it is not the root, its the pw i setup when i installed lubuntu
<fxn> hey, any plan to add a login shell check box to LXTerminal? there seems to be no way to accomplish it other than running exec $SHELL -l at the shell prompt
<Guest17612> does Lubuntu use dockmanager?
<ianorlin> not by default
<Guest17612> k, i'll purge it then
<Guest17612> i removed the docky app, but dockmanager seems to still be there, so i was wondering if it lubuntu was using it
<ianorlin> or you could jsut use autoremove
<ianorlin> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest17612> it asked me to remove it when i used this command http://customizeubuntu.com/preferences/privacy/disabling-privacy-invasive-zeitgeist/
#lubuntu 2013-08-06
<punkmexic> i ive just installed lubuntu
<punkmexic> but i dont know where it was installed
<punkmexic> i have a 400 gb hd partition (windows there)
<punkmexic> and i chose to coexist with windows
<punkmexic> but i wanted to install on my remaining 100 gb partition lubuntu
<punkmexic> i m afraid it was installed inside the 400 gb partition of windows
<punkmexic> or where?
<holstein> afraid?
<holstein> punkmexic: dont live in fear.. use a live cd and look
<holstein> have your data backed up *before* doing anything else
<holstein> plan for failure, since all hard drives fail.. and confirm the installation, or reinstall
<punkmexic> ok
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> Don't know why lubuntu has been going into a kernel panic crysis or something
<n-iCe> is there a way to know what's going on?
<n-iCe> clock and mouse stops, so I imagine is a kernel panic
<holstein> n-iCe: i would just elaborate..
<holstein> n-iCe: you can try an older kernel.. if you have one in grub
<n-iCe> I have not changed it I guess
<n-iCe> is there any log or something we can review?
<holstein> n-iCe: confirm that there is a kernel or not..
<holstein> n-iCe: the kernel log.. unless its locked up and panic'd, and not logging
<n-iCe> there is not
<holstein> n-iCe: there is not what?
<n-iCe> other kernel
<holstein> n-iCe: its a good idea to keep a known good one around
<holstein> n-iCe: if you are asking.. if you are having a kernel issue, try another one
<holstein> i usually test hardware at that oint.. memory, hard drive.. then i try a live CD to rule out the operating system
<n-iCe> Well, I have not upgraded I guess
<n-iCe> how to check if I have more than one?
<n-iCe> again :<
<holstein> n-iCe: try upgrading then
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> do it from tty
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<ibere_SP> hi, i'm trying to report a bug on lubuntu 13.10 using: ubuntu-bug pcmanfm and i'm getting an error message that says it's not an official ubuntu package. any ideas what i'm missing?
<ibere_SP> nevermind, i've just managed to use apport-cli -w instead.
<holstein> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ibere_SP> holstein, yes... i'm testing 13.10 alpha 2.
<holstein> ibere_SP: /join #ubuntu+1
<ibere_SP> holstein, thank you.
<holstein> ibere_SP: np ..thanks for testing!
<Unit193> ibere_SP: Also   apt-cache policy pcmanfm   and make sure it's from the repos.
<ibere_SP> Unit193, yes, it's a fresh install with nothing new downloaded/installed.
<ibere_SP> Unit193, just in case you're curious, it's bug #1208681. thank you guys.
<ubottu> bug 1208681 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM bookmarks are not being respected by other applications due to GTK 3.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208681
<Unit193> He replied to the message.
<punkmexic> why is a big problem to install a volume icon in lubuntu??
<punkmexic> i have several minutes trying to add it
<punkmexic> i feel like i need to install 80 mb to do it
<punkmexic> hi
<punkmexic> i want a volume button
<punkmexic> can someone help me
<holstein> punkmexic: i use alsamixer
<holstein> you might need to install 80mb's
<punkmexic> holstein,  please help me
<punkmexic> i want a volume icon button in taskbar just like in all oses.
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/General_Information mentions "volume"
<holstein> punkmexic: this is not "like all os's".. its light
<punkmexic> yes but volume is essential
<punkmexic> that wiki only says Volume control via ALSA. In LXPanel there is another volume control plugin called "volume" using OSS interface. It's not Linux-only.
<punkmexic> but that thing is not working
<holstein> punkmexic: in what  way?
<holstein> punkmexic: i control the volume from alsamixer, or the function keys
<punkmexic> i hit add volume icon to lxde panel or taskbar and nothing happens
<punkmexic> i want to control with mouse
<punkmexic> hitting an icon
<punkmexic> without opening a big program
<holstein> punkmexic: to add fuctionality, you'll need to add packages which will take up space and resources.. if thats a problem is up to you
<punkmexic> wich packet
<punkmexic> i need to add
<punkmexic> or install
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1920029 looks like a good idea
<holstein> as i said, i use alsamixer, which is installed.. i use the mouse to open a terminal, and start it
<punkmexic> i hit alsamixer and i dont see more volume
<holstein> punkmexic: i dont understand "i hit alsamixer and i dont see more volume"
<punkmexic> i enter alsamixer in terminal then i press arrows and dont go up or down the volume
 * punkmexic installing alsamixergui 
<punkmexic> argh
<Gilligan94> Hi, anyone know what lubuntu's plans are with regards to mir or wayland?
<holstein> Gilligan94: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/lubuntu-kubuntu-decide-against-mir-switch
<Gilligan94> holstein: hello again :P thanks
<Waka_Flocka> how do i update lubuntu to the 13.10 alpha?
<Waka_Flocka> anyone here?
<leszek> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello
<csc`> Hi, I have a Logitech USB headset which I'm using just fine with most applications, but the LXPanel volume applet still adjusts to my laptop speakers. Is there any way to set the default sound device in LXDE?
<csc`> Running lubuntu 13.04
<ianorlin> you can open alsamixer by rightclicking on the control
<csc`> yes, but it's tedious having to use alsamixer every time to adjust the volume
<ianorlin> I am not sure how to change the defualt
<csc`> I have the default set in .asoundrc but LXDE does not honor it
<csc`> Only applications
#lubuntu 2013-08-07
<xorox90_> Is Running ubuntu server and webservice as windows hyper-v guest crazy? because I should take advatnage 2 OS(windows : multimedia, some printer driver only windows, ubuntu : powerful server management...)
<Frank81> can some one send me via dcc a pcregrep executeable 32bit?
<Frank81> need to repair dpkg manager ^^
<Frank81> ok thx guys
<Frank81> helped a lot
<Frank81> ^^
<leszek> hi
<ianorlin> hello
<Unit193> leszek: Hey, re: the email you just replied to.  It's partly a bug in flash as the chromium (chrome version in chromium) works but as I don't use that I learned that it's because of older intel graphics, it sets itself to 16bit color by default in SNA accel.  You can tell pretty easily with  xdpyinfo | grep root  and set it to 24 with http://paste.openstack.org/show/o1YddYRIeCxgvAqgLbUQ
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649 and http://www.cywarp.com/faqtruecolortest.htm works fairly well as a color test.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173649 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Opinion]
<leszek> Unit193: aha
<Unit193> His idea there doesn't seem quite right, the people that know it's benefits also know how to change it, while the people that use defaults and all are less likely to know how to change it back to true color.
<BigProblem> hi need help with 13.10 and encrypted fs since i updated he can't mount my encrypted fs any more if i do in maintance shell encryptfs-mount-private he tells me that private encrypted dir is not setuped probally
<BigProblem> what can i do?
<Unit193> An upgrade broke it?  You should ask in #ubuntu+1 actually.
<BigProblem> Unit or power lose can broke it too
<BigProblem> both at same time
<BigProblem> :(
<BigProblem> any one in here knows how to check or repair filesystem of a crypted drive?
<BigProblem> can any one in here help me with fstab i think there is oneline missing that tells infos about the encrypted partition
<BigProblem> all other parts look ok but no entry in fstab
<holstein> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<holstein> BigProblem: ^
<BigProblem> holstein thx for the tip did it
<BigProblem> ok problem changed ^^
<BigProblem> i now only need to mount my private home
<BigProblem> wen i wanna do it with the command it tells me private home is not right setuped
<phillw> BigProblem: did you write down the pass-phrase for your encrypted home area?
<holstein> BigProblem: i would not use the unreleased version with encryption
<phillw> when you rebooted after installing with encryption a window would have opened telling you to do so, and warning you that ignoring it could result in a system you cannot boot into....
<phillw> (22:06:42) BigProblem: hi need help with 13.10 and encrypted fs since i updated he can't mount my encrypted fs any more if i do in maintance shell encryptfs-mount-private he tells me that private encrypted dir is not setuped probally
<phillw>  ^^^^^
<BigProblem> phillw its not as hard as i tought
<BigProblem> i am simply don
<BigProblem> ah damn laptop can'
<BigProblem> t write on it
<phillw> As long as you have a note of your passphrase, you can re-access an encrypted drive from any system.
<BigProblem> ill try to post a request in a portal for IT Workers maybe i find some one skilled
<BigProblem> ^^
<BigProblem> phill i think it will work with the current system
<BigProblem> but i simply don't understand what happend maybe it was the power fail i have a LVM Volum group with 3 partitions ^^ FRANK-PC-root and FRANK-PC-swap
<BigProblem> and even sda5_crypt
<BigProblem> and the root one gets mounted on / that works
<holstein> BigProblem: you are running beta software, friend
<BigProblem> holstein oh ok
<phillw> BigProblem: however, do remember, 13.10 is a test system and the devs are testing things.... "This section is dedicated to the current development version of Lubuntu. As with all alphas and betas they are not suitable for a production environment, please take the time to read Common Questions for Testing"
<BigProblem> so it works to mount on other os?
<holstein> BigProblem: the reason to run 13.10 is to test 13.10..
<BigProblem> ah ok
<ianorlin> I thought I read 13.10 beta did not support volume encrytpion
<BigProblem> i understand
<holstein> BigProblem: i have no idea what works.. but, if you want a stable system, you install the stable supported version
<BigProblem> thx that helped me now a lot
<BigProblem> now i understand what happend and have all files back
<BigProblem> :D
<BigProblem> can some one then point me to the right place for reporting bug'S in the 13.10 version?
<phillw> ianorlin: I had /home encryption work fine on my alpha 2 testing; as to what they may have done to the dailies sine?... I have no idea... we are still at alpha stage and a new kernel has since been dropped in to the mix :)
<MrLahey>  Hey thereI am running Lubuntu 13.04 and can't seem to resolve a monitor issue. I am on a laptop with a 1280x800 display, and connected an external monitor with a 1920x1080 display. On the large external display the lxpanel bar is the width of the screen, but program windows such as Firefox etc are behaving as if they are on the laptop monitor with a 1280x800 resolution-in other words they open as smaller windows in the upper left ha
<MrLahey> nd corner of the screen. I have been playing around with arandr but cannot fix it
<BigProblem> since i tested it and probally found one since all in here say its a reason of using beta software
<holstein> !13.10 | BigProblem
<ubottu> BigProblem: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> !bug
<BigProblem> oh then all is over
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> BigProblem: but, you would get someone else to confirm, then look for a bug report.. then make one if there is none
<BigProblem> holstein thx for that infos so there is no other way then paying some one other here in the region
<BigProblem> but probally i wouldn't find any one
<BigProblem> lol
<phillw> BigProblem: you may want to have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/
<holstein> BigProblem: paying?
<holstein> BigProblem: what are you talking about, friend?
<holstein> BigProblem: what im talking about is finding another 13.10 user to confirm the issue
<BigProblem> yes since i have at last some files i whant back i need to find any person that can make recovery or else
<BigProblem> ya there will be no one with that isso
<BigProblem> don't have the time
<BigProblem> probally the fail was a power fail
<BigProblem> i am not realy sure if the 13.10 is even installed complet
<phillw> BigProblem: if the files are on an encrypted area and you do not have the pass phrase, your best hope is the NSA... and that is not meant as a joke, the encryption used is severe.
<BigProblem> reporting this as a bug was only a joke coz you told me it is coz running beta software
<BigProblem> phill
<BigProblem> the efscrypt files arnt't demaged
<holstein> BigProblem: you should have backups regardless, since *all* hard drives fail
<BigProblem> so it will go with login password
<BigProblem> holstain thats true
<BigProblem> the good is i have backups of much stuff
 * ianorlin had thought of testing on an external hard drive with nothing else on it
<BigProblem> but don't wanna formart and resetup now
<BigProblem> ill waist my time tomorrow today its 2 o click am in germany where i am
<BigProblem> maybe i can find some help here any where
<BigProblem> thx for trying
<phillw> and ubuntu +1 is guaranteed to totally fail at least once before the beta season starts; we just like playing russian roulette
<BigProblem> phill ok
<BigProblem> i learned much again today
 * phillw is not a fan of encrypted home
<BigProblem> :D
<BigProblem> and it was nothing linux related or backup related
<BigProblem> ^^
<phillw> BigProblem: do have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/ We've spent some time on that area to easier explain things.
<holstein> phillw: im not going to do it again
<holstein> phillw: i'll just encrypt with truecrypt what i want/need
<BigProblem> does any one know a spezialist for the crypt fs system?
<BigProblem> so i could mail him or else since all will be only a little power fail wrong closed or else
<BigProblem> i need only some in deep infos
<phillw> BigProblem: the encryption is a one way hash.
<phillw> without the pass phrase it is un-recoverable. That is why it now a criminal offence not to give the pass phrase.
<BigProblem> ya but the encryption
<BigProblem> is probally not realy the problem
<phillw> BigProblem: ^^ and understand
<BigProblem> since i get after cryptsetup opeb
<BigProblem> the main fail is a filesystem fail
<BigProblem> so he can't mount
<BigProblem> and boot gets interrupted trought that
<BigProblem> but root partition is there
<BigProblem> fsck tells all alright
<phillw> BigProblem: fsck will do, there is nothing wrong with the file system.
<BigProblem> hmmm maybe the biggest of all problems is !
<BigProblem> i don't know where the problem is
<phillw> just that you do not have the authorisation to access it.
<BigProblem> It boots asks for pass then successfull then a mount error coz filesystem
<BigProblem> i have the auth to access it
<phillw> your boot system will not be passphrase protected.
<BigProblem> right but it is more ^^ its a encrypted LVM Group
<BigProblem> and 2 of 3 of that group get mounted successfuly
<BigProblem> one is the / partition
<phillw> usually it is /home, in some extreme cases they will also passphrase protect /tmp
<BigProblem> ya home is free
<BigProblem> and there is a user dir that contains 2 files about private encrypted
<BigProblem> and a sub folder .private
<BigProblem> that has the data of encrypted home
<phillw> BigProblem:  have a good read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems and all the links, after that you will find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome much easier to follow. bottom line? If you did not make a note of the pass-phrase when warned to do so, and things went wrong?... tough.
<BigProblem> encrypt private directory is not setup properly i get when i do encryptfs-mount-private
<phillw> It is not a mistake you make again.
<BigProblem> ok i think my english is probally to bad
<BigProblem> :(
<BigProblem> thats coz you to tell me such stuff probally
<phillw> as to encrypting lvms. that is not a desktop area. You would, as holstein suggested, need to ask on #ubuntu-server
 * phillw would never dream of trying to encrypt an lvm.... but can get the data back off a server area.
#lubuntu 2013-08-08
<BigProblem> i am more good then you
<BigProblem> :D
<BigProblem> i found out why i got that error coz the maintance shell is user root
<BigProblem> i needed to su frank first then running the command asks for a password
<BigProblem> that works he adds sig to keyring
<BigProblem> but then comes a fail
<BigProblem> there we are again at the point encryptfs files arn
<BigProblem> 't demaged so the passpharse is stored there
<BigProblem> and working
<MrLahey> Hey thereI am running Lubuntu 13.04 and can't seem to resolve a monitor issue. I am on a laptop with a 1280x800 display, and connected an external monitor with a 1920x1080 display. On the large external display the lxpanel bar is the width of the screen, but program windows such as Firefox etc are behaving as if they are on the laptop monitor with a 1280x800 resolution-in other words they open as smaller windows in the upper left han
<MrLahey> d corner of the screen. I have been playing around with arandr but cannot fix it
<BigProblem> MrLahey you need to install additonal software to support two monitors with diffrent res
<MrLahey> BigProblem what software do I need?
<phillw> MrLahey: lxrandr that comes with lubuntu is a slimmed down version as to our goals
<BigProblem> sudo apt-get install arandr
<MrLahey> I already have arandr
<BigProblem> helps with a guy tool
<phillw> MrLahey: have a look at grandr
<phillw> it brings in gnome stuff, but is easier GUI
<MrLahey> zeus1000
<MrLahey> ok I will try it
<MrLahey> thanks
<phillw> MrLahey: grandr is no longer in the repos :'(
<phillw> let me try to find a tutorial on arandr
<phillw> MrLahey: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/arandr-a-simple-visual-front-end-for-xrandr.html ubuntu geek are pretty okay (just ignore the language on the drop down page! )
<phillw> BigProblem: and arandr is better than lxrandr?
<MrLahey> I looked at the tutorial but I don't understand why windows will not fully maximize. they automatically dock to the upper left hand corner of the screen in a smaller rectangle
<MrLahey> could this be an issue with openbox rather than arandr
<MrLahey> in arandar there is a box representing the laptop monitor.over that is the larger box representing the larger vga monitor. although the vga monitor is displaying at full resolution, windows open and dock at the same location of the smaller box that represents the laptop monitor in arandr
<BigProblem> I got it working even with alpha and no passpharse downwriten
<BigProblem> ha ha ha ha
<BigProblem> ok just to keep it clear the solution was about 8 lines of code i am so motherfucking leet that i am better then the NSA :P but thx phillw and sure holstein that you gave me the power to solve it without the hate about your comments i wouldn
<BigProblem> thx a lot
<SonikkuAmerica> lol what just happened?
<MrLahey> Hi I am running Lubuntu 13.04 on a laptop connected to an external monitor. on the external monitor windows do not fully maximize and are stuck on the upper left hand corner. here are screen shots of what the screen looks like and what my arandar setup looks like  http://imgur.com/sWRqrsl,Stk6v12,wjD6lIS#1   http://imgur.com/sWRqrsl,Stk6v12,wjD6lIS#2
<dw-> <3
<Ascavasaion> Can someone please point me in the direction of the audio control application?  Trying to listen to music using headphones and they are only playing in mono.
<Ascavasaion> xfce4-mixer ?
<jared> Ascavasaion: I'd suggest having a play with a few different oness from the repository to see which one you like best
<Ascavasaion> Blegh
<Hukkinen> I loost ctrl commands after configuring laptop volume keys in lxde/opebox, using either ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml and/or xbindkeys
<Hukkinen> any hints?
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> Hukkinen: So if you unbind, does it fix it?
<Hukkinen> Unit193: hey. how I unbind and what?
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> i just installed lubuntu i386 with alternate iso, and for the first boot, i got a white screen
<Schrodinger`Cat> i cant join any tty
<Schrodinger`Cat> do you know this issue?
<ianorlin> did you check md5sum?
<ianorlin> bad burn maybe?
<ianorlin> or bad download
<Schrodinger`Cat> i check MD5sum, and on the usb key, i have done an integrity check, all ok
<Schrodinger`Cat> its not the i386, but amd64
<ianorlin> oh the install where it said to restart?
<Schrodinger`Cat> yes
<Schrodinger`Cat> installer say to me to remove the usb key and reboot
<ianorlin> did you put the boot flag on the hard disk you installed it on?
<Schrodinger`Cat> i installed lubuntu on a logical partition, so the installer tell me it was not good to set bootable an logical parition, so i dont set this partition as boot flag
<Schrodinger`Cat> i do wrong?
<ianorlin> I think boot you don't have boot flag on the partition with lubuntu then I am not sure you can boot from it
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bennypr0fane> hello, would someone have a look at this? http://frozenbyte.com/help_humble/linuxfaq.html  scroll down to "sound problems". the fix described here doesn't work for me as I don't have that lib I'm supoosed to copy over. I suspect it may be referring to an old version of Alsa, the Alsa lib on my system is libasound2
<bennypr0fane> preliminary question: how do I find a library I know to be present on my system?
<Schrodinger`Cat> i solve my issue but going to the grub menu, select recovery, and after that i been able to apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade the kernel, now all is ok
<Schrodinger`Cat> ianorlin: it was not the boot flag the problem :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> thanks !
<ianorlin> ah
#lubuntu 2013-08-09
<Guest68418> the goal of lubuntu is to increase productivity and efficiency, meaning lightweight and user friendliness right?
<Unit193> Are you looking for something?
<Guest68418> aren't we all? :P
<Unit193> Your question seems to lead to something, I was wondering what that might be.  I'd be looking for cookies, but I  know they are either all gone, or now right next to me. :D
<Guest68418> when using an external monitor as the sole main monitor with a laptop, upon login, it seems to mess up open box in the background, as if the laptop monitor is overlayed in the background which messed up the background image and ssometimes the conky i am running
<Guest68418> it seems to be a bug
<Guest68418> and also when when switching users and relogging back to a session you have to enter your password twice with lightDM and xscreensaver, but this probably won't be a problem in the next release since lubuntu is getting rid of xscreensaver for screen locking
<Unit193> This is the released version?
<Guest68418> yeah
<Guest68418> 13.04
<Unit193> You should be able to disable the xscreensaver one.
<Guest68418> screen locking is a good feature, but is it just redundant since you already just logged on with lightDM
<Guest68418> but the openbox problem when switching to another external monitor is a bigger bug, and when switching from one monitor to another it is best to do the process one at a time since if you do it simultaneously both screens black out and since you can't see anything on either screen the only way to fix it is to restart
<Guest68418> right now if i click on the desktop background it is as if it is an openbox desktop with the menus
<Guest68418> please, change the lightDM theme to the standard Ubuntu theme. thanks
<holstein> Guest68418: you mean, you want to change the theme?
<Guest68418> of the LightDM, yeah
<Unit193> Guest68418: You can install unity-greeter, may pull in extra deps.
<Guest68418> deps?
<holstein> Guest68418: you can have *exactly* what the main version has.. but it is heavier
<holstein> danmackay: deps = dependencies
<holstein> danmackay: sorry
<holstein> Guest68418: ^^
<Unit193> Yep, has quite a few more.
<holstein> Guest68418: meaning, it'll be heavier than it is now
<Guest68418> but my computer isn't that heavy right now, i can carry it with one arm
<Guest68418> lol jk :P
<Guest68418> it shouldn't be that heavier since when Windows XP has a nice login theme
<Guest68418> even*
<holstein> Guest68418: if you are comfortable with the additions, add it
<Guest68418> can this be found in the lubuntu software center?
<holstein> Guest68418: lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. the same sources.. so *any* packae manager will have access to all the software
<Guest68418> its not on there, i'll try synaptic
<holstein> !info unity-greeter
<ubottu> unity-greeter (source: unity-greeter): Unity Greeter. In component main, is optional. Version 13.04.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 139 kB, installed size 500 kB
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity-greeter
<Guest68418> do you recommend an alternative greeter that is lightweight but with a similar interface?
<holstein> Guest68418: i recommend the one that is used by default
<Guest68418> such as Razor Greeter, Pantheon Greeter... etc?
<holstein> Guest68418: its look/feel is fine with me
<holstein> Guest68418: if you prefer another one, you are welcome to use one
<holstein> Guest68418: i dont think razor or pantheon are in the default repos yet.. so, you are still welcome to them, but they are not officialy supported
<Guest68418> why does it install plugins for facebook, twitter, flickr and google?
<holstein> Guest68418: the main ubuntu has social additions.. could be dependenies..
<Unit193> Could try with --no-install-recommends
<Guest68418> how does that command look
<Guest68418> sudo apt-get install unity-greeter --no-install-recommends ?
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends unity-greeter
<Guest68418> i'll reinstall it after its done
<Unit193> You'll still have the extras.
<Guest68418> its a big install tho, about 140MB
<holstein> Guest68418: whats a "big" install? the greeter?
<Guest68418> yeah
<holstein> Guest68418: thats the "heaviness" i was commenting on..
<Unit193> lightdm-remote-session-freerdp sounds interesting...
<Unit193> Adios.
<Guest55146> the lightDM login theme is still the same
<holstein> Guest55146: same as?
<Guest55146> before, nothing changed
<holstein> Guest55146: are you still using the lubuntu greeter?
<holstein> you'll want to switch to the ubuntu one
<Guest55146> how would i do that
<holstein> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm maybe
<Unit193> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -f dialog unity-greeter
<holstein> Guest55146: ^
<Unit193> Or just purge the lightdm-gtk-greeter. :P
<holstein> yeah, if you dont want it
<Guest23983> its not working
<holstein> Guest23983: its?
<Guest23983> so i guess "sudo apt-get purge unity-greeter" is the right command?
<holstein> Guest23983: the unity-greeter? or the command? or the theme?
<holstein> Guest23983: if you want to purge the greeter you wanted to add, yse
<holstein> yes*
<Guest23983> all of the above is not working
<holstein> if you want to *not* use the other one. you should purge it
<Guest23983> yeah, it installed a bunch of stuff like rythembox that i don't use
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter might be relevant
<holstein> Guest23983: the "additions" are the additions i referenced in the beginning.. when i said "heavy".. that was what i was talking about
<Guest23983> hopefully, in future releases lubuntu login screen will be a lightweight version with a similar interface to Ubuntu or Windows OSes so that i can install Lubuntu on computers for family who are not computer savvy
<holstein> Guest23983: why would it be similar to ubuntu?.. you can always just get ubuntu
<holstein> Guest23983: i would try xubuntu for those users. maybe something a little more "mainstream"
<holstein> the folks i have installed lubuntu for seem to just login fine
<Guest23983> actually Ubuntu is a good choice, but i prefer Lubuntu because the computers will just be basic computers, and Ubuntu has a lot of bloat that they will never use
<holstein> Guest23983: thats why i said "xubuntu" and not ubuntu
<Guest23983> holstein, the purge command didn't work to complete remove all the stuff it installed, i still have rhythmbox and all that other stuff
<holstein> Guest23983: but, they are all ubuntu... and have ways any user can easily login
<holstein> Guest23983: feel free and manually remove whatever you like
<ianorlin> wait they can't log in really
<holstein> ianorlin: they cant "easily" login like in ubuntu and windows?
<holstein> ianorlin: not sure about the details...
<Unit193> Guest23983: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean
<Guest23983> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge unity-greeter ?
<Unit193> Sure.
<Guest23983> thanks, it said it removed about 50MB of the plugins from google, facebook, twitter and rhythmbox and stuff...., but i thought the initial install was about 140MB
<holstein> maybe 140mb's of disk space
<Guest23983> so i should be fine?
<holstein> Guest23983: fine in what way?
<Guest23983> that everything it installed was actually removed
<holstein> Guest23983: i look at the list.. and make a note if i want to be sure
<holstein> Guest23983: i dont konw what all got installed or why...
<holstein> Guest23983: it'll be "fine" having any of those packages...
<Guest23983> i'll have faith that it was purged properly
<Guest23983> thanks for your help guys, ttyl
<holstein> Guest23983: why? just look in the future, and make a note it you want.. then you *know*
<Guest23983> ok
<Noskcaj> one of the mint devs has sent a huge number of lxde fixes into debian. Once they get out of mentors, we might be able to sync some. http://mentors.debian.net/packages/uploader/mati75%40linuxmint.pl
<shlomi> hello can i get some help ?
<shlomi> some1 here and can help me ?
<leszek> hi
<Guest74987> honestly, which is more lightweight Windows XP or Lubuntu?
<leszek> Guest74987: define lightweight
<Guest74987> uses less resources and is faster at booting up and doing basic computer things
<holstein> xp is nearly EOL.. and lubuntu is currently actively developed
<holstein> dont know if its "fair" to compare an OS that is released 4 months ago to one 10 years old
<holstein> both should be "light", depending on use case.. hardware support might be a factor
<Guest74987> yeah, but there is problems with hardware drivers, so i'm just wondering if it is worth changing it to lubuntu
<holstein> Guest74987: no prooblems
<holstein> Guest74987: you have an agreement with the hardware you purchased.. that you would run windows on it, and that the vendor will provide you drivers.. going with linux, you decide to take that responsibility on
<holstein> Guest74987: what do i suggest? try it live, and see how the hardware is supported.. the linux kernel is modular and supports most hardware "out of the box"
<Guest74987> if it is my personal computer i wouldn't mind as much
<Guest74987> yeah, i'm testing it right now
<holstein> Guest74987: this has nothing to do with what you 'mind'.. this is fact
<Guest74987> the disk test utility doesn't seem to work in Lubuntu
<Guest74987> it just keeps loading, it has been loading for almost 40 mins now
<Guest74987> same problem this guy has http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139654
<Guest74987> same problem this guy was having http://askubuntu.com/questions/321363/safe-to-install-lubuntu-from-livecd-after-force-quitting-check-disk-for-defects
<Guest74987> no real solution was provided
<holstein> Guest74987: i use diagnistic live CD's.. i just have them laying around
<holstein> Guest74987: we should get someone to confirm that issue
<ianorlin>  loads for me
<Guest74987> so the current stable version of Lubuntu will only be supported for about 4 more months?
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<Unit193> Yep, 9mo.
<holstein> i think the term is 9 months total
<Guest74987> so it would be better to install the older version
<Guest74987> now you tell me!
<semitones> HELLO!
<Guest74987> hi
<semitones> I love you all :D
<Guest74987> thanks
<holstein> "better" is a matter of opinion.. 13.04 is the current supported version
<Guest74987> if you install the older version, at least you will have full support up until the LTS version comes out
<holstein> Guest74987: there is not official LTS from lubuntu
<Guest74987> 14.04 probably will be
<Unit193> Yep, but that's not out yet, or in development.
<holstein> Guest74987: as i stated, lubuntu has no official LTS, and AFAIK none are planned
<Unit193> holstein: 14.04 they may go for it, actually.
<Guest74987> i win! :P
<holstein> Guest74987: currently, there is no LTS> i am not tring to argue or "win"
<Guest74987> IMO, Lubuntu should just focus on LTS
<Guest74987> Ubuntu has 2 year LTS releases now i think
<holstein> Guest74987: 5
<holstein> Guest74987: these are documented.. you can look it up
<Guest74987> i mean, isn't Ubuntu going to release LTS every 2 years now?
<holstein> Guest74987: that is the plan, and has been for a while
<holstein> Guest74987: could always change that, if needed, in theory
<Guest74987> a new release twice a year or a new release every 2 years, which would you prefer? or lubuntu could just be released once a year on xx.04 to be in line with LTS releases from Ubuntu
<Guest74987> developers would be spread too thin with 2 releases per year, even with reducing support to only 9 months
<Guest74987> i rather have at least a full 1 year support for any distro i choose to install
<Guest74987> so chances are i'll only be installing the LTS versions
#lubuntu 2013-08-10
<Frank81> what does he talk about
<Frank81> Guest Lubuntu is only Ubuntu with a other Desktop Manager
<Frank81> you can install your Ubuntu LTS version and install LXDE and you got Lubuntu
<Frank81> as LTS version :D
<Guest74987> yeah, and LXDE isn't as quickly updated as Ubuntu, meaning Lubuntu releases twice aren't really worth upgrading each time, let alone providing full support of releases twice a year which is crippled with it being only 9 months
<Frank81> Lubuntu gives support?
<Frank81> maybe give me the link
<Guest74987> it pretends to :P
<Unit193> Frank81: Security updates, etc.
<Guest74987> but even still, why have a developer support 2 releases per year when developers are in short supply
<Frank81> Guest my head does hurt
<Frank81> i think we should stop that none sense
<Guest74987> in comparison LXLE and Bodhi Linux, which are also based on Ubuntu just support LTS releases
<Unit193> Quite, this is the technical support channel.  Anything we can help you with?
<Guest74987> at the very least Lubuntu should really just have one release per year with a full 1 year support, it would be like Christmas Holidays, at the same time every year we will traditionally install the latest version of Lubuntu :P
<Guest74987> plus the LTS, which would be every other year
<Guest74987> so at any given time developers would be working on giving support for only 2 releases, maybe 3 depending on how long they decide to have the LTS supported until
<Guest74987> 3 year LTS would be fine
<Unit193> Guest74987: Do you have a support question?
<Guest74987> i'm just trying to help productivity and efficiency of Lubuntu developers :P
<Unit193> 1. They will do what they see best.  2. You aren't talking to them in here.
<Guest74987> sadly
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> anyone know how to disable the broadband port
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> sorry
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> anyone know how to disable the broadband port
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> not wireless
<ianorlin> disconnect in network manager?
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> nope, turn it off whold
<Waka_Flocka_Flam> * whole
<piol> hello
<piol> anyone here?/
<piol> hello
<piol> hello
<holstein> piol: just ask, if you have a question.. this is not the "chat" channel
<piol> holstein : Where can i normal chat??
<piol> i mean talk linux?
<max__> salut à tous
<max__> ??????
 * ianorlin does not understand what was said
#lubuntu 2013-08-11
<fartface> Hey all, I'm having issues with rebooting Lubuntu via ssh.  If I select reboot from the GUI, everything reboots totally fine, however if I enter in "reboot -now" as root in SSH, the process will hang and I will have to manually go over to the machine (it's a headless box) and hold the power button down until it shuts down and then reboot it again--is there somewhere I can check why rebooting via ssh isn't working?
<tsimpson> fartface: you should use "shutdown -r now" instead of using the reboot command
<Guest31186> is there an app for lubuntu to set up keyboard shortcuts?
<Guest31186> fartface,
<Guest31186> fartface, is there an app for lubuntu to set up keyboard shortcuts?
<Guest31186> the Lubuntu distro is over 5 years old now, there has to be a simple gui app to set up keyboard shortcuts, this is like a basic thing for any OS
<Guest31186> +j #docky
#lubuntu 2014-08-04
<perlmonkey> hello all, I am running Lubuntu 14.04 and loving it, but I get system errors daily (Toshiba R400) they don't affect the machine or OS or apps, just pop up announcements, anyone else experiencing or any suggestions?
<perlmonkey> I don't know what is causing the errors, but I send the reports to Ubuntu when asked to
<anarkhos> what errors exactly?
<perlmonkey> it just says "experienced a serious system error" or similar
<perlmonkey> a small window
<perlmonkey> maybe its related to my laptop, the Toshiba R400 is not exactly standard PC architecture, its a hybrid laptop tablet
<perlmonkey> im amazed that Lubuntu even supports the touch screen at all
<rena_> I get those also sometimes :p
<perlmonkey> oh
<perlmonkey> well the system seems stable on mine, so i guess other than clicking them, its not an issue
<rena_> But I have a standard laptop. But ancient xD
<perlmonkey> maybe it slows start up a bit
<perlmonkey> im running xfce4
<perlmonkey> 2GB RAM, Centrino Duo, this laptop is SLOW compared to my Toshiba netbook Atom 1,6Ghz 1GB ram
<perlmonkey> but fastest of all is my Quad Core tablet with 1GB ram again, but that can't run Lubuntu (yet) Android is faster tho
<perlmonkey> Windows 7....
<perlmonkey> sheesh, that's on my netbook, and every day nearly, I get "critical/important sys updates in progress 1/5 etc" not asked, told.. and my sys is unusable for an hour or so, im sure MS has re-installed Windows 7 3x over already
<perlmonkey> heh
<perlmonkey> if you have an old laptop, run Linux on a ram disk if goes real fast then
<perlmonkey> i booted off USB and loaded into a ramdisk
<perlmonkey> on a diskless machine and it ran real fast
<perlmonkey> i tried several micro Linux distros designed for USB and ramdisk
<perlmonkey> rena_ I guarantee you my laptop is more ancient
<perlmonkey> i have a laptop made in 1984 by Apricot, which has a mono matrix LCD, infrared keyboard, voice recognition
<perlmonkey> no HDD, only dual 720kb floppy
<perlmonkey> also a Toshiba lugable from 1980's with a pleasing orange plasma display EGA and MS-DOS 5
<perlmonkey> and a Casio palm PC EM-500 running Windows CE and an A10 mini palm-top laptop style with green backlight LCD and full querty kb
<perlmonkey> heh
 * perlmonkey collects old puters, got a Compaq laptop too, advanced for its day, 1990s, 3-tone LCD (odd size) with super-thin lid, nice kb and 20GB HDD/640kb ram, DOS 3
 * perlmonkey has the most laptop the world ever saw, the Toshiba R500
<perlmonkey> thinnest and lightest, until Mac Air came
<perlmonkey> *advanced
<phillw> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * perlmonkey never pastes
<perlmonkey> thats why do many spelling errors xD
<perlmonkey> why did they call it Lubuntu and not Ubuntu?
<phillw> perlmonkey: then consider a blog?
<wxl> perlmonkey: because it's not ubuntu? :)
<perlmonkey> oh i have one somewhere, i guess I should update it
<perlmonkey> what is different to Lubuntu and Ubuntu?
<phillw> perlmonkey: go for the blog!!
<perlmonkey> is the org different or the software
<wxl> perlmonkey: both
<perlmonkey> oh
<perlmonkey> so why did you guys break off from the main Ubuntu
<perlmonkey> don't like that corp
<wxl> perlmonkey: the core and repos are the same but lubuntu is focused on lightweight usage, so it has a much simpler desktop environment, etc
<perlmonkey> ahh i see
<phillw> perlmonkey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu#Lubuntu_VS_Ubuntu
<perlmonkey> thanks
<wxl> perlmonkey: well, that's where it gets confusing. lubuntu IS ubuntu. or at least it's a official canonical flavor of ubuntu.
<perlmonkey> but you just scaled it down for lightweight, like packaged it as a separate distro
<perlmonkey> if i understand correct, and its got all separate maintainers etc
<perlmonkey> but the same core/code base
<perlmonkey> L for lightweight
<perlmonkey> I chose it for my laptop hoping it would perform better
<perlmonkey> and it does, as well as can be expected on this Centrino which is never fast with any OS
<wxl> well it doesn't HAVE to have separate maintainers
<wxl> it happens to, but doesn't have to
<perlmonkey> but it runs cool and quiet, so you can't have everything eh
<perlmonkey> i see
<perlmonkey> its better to keep it decentralised I think if you branch off distros
<perlmonkey> else it gets too complicated for the people
<wxl> well, it's not necessarily a branch
<perlmonkey> like a corporation
<perlmonkey> but you're pitching it for a different type of hardware and user almost?
<wxl> technically, you could take ubuntu and remove stuff and add stuff from the standard repo and end up with lubuntu
<perlmonkey> than the standard Ubuntu
<perlmonkey> so that needs different people who understand that maybe, i dunno
<wxl> well let's ask the question as to why kubuntu and xubuntu exist
<phillw> or you could use 'core'
<wxl> they don't try to be lighter weight than ubuntu
<perlmonkey> is that the Chinese one?
<phillw> and then add stuff
<wxl> (they sort of end up being as such)
<wxl> but they're different UIs really
<perlmonkey> I know why there's a Chinese version, so their gov can censor it :P
<wxl> it's a matter of preference
<wxl> lubuntu takes that and runs with it, with a particular goal in mind
<perlmonkey> put all the allowed apps or sites in and its ubuntu with the red star seal of approval
<phillw> perlmonkey: kylin (The Chinese one) has a different base point. It expects chinese language and key board etc.
<perlmonkey> I have like 10 wdm/desktops on my login options
<wxl> if we take the entirety of the canonical repos, you can make ubutnu, lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, and ubuntu server out of it
<perlmonkey> I wanted to try them all
<wxl> they're all ubuntus
<perlmonkey> i found some faster, but xfce4 has the balance, it feels like a full desktop, but runs fast like a wm
<perlmonkey> its perfect
<wxl> furthermore all of those flavors are supported by the same canonical infasturcture
<perlmonkey> phillw can you guarantee the kylin has no censorship features or limitations imposed by Chinese gov?
<wxl> now mint is basically some variation of ubuntu (just like the canonical flavors are; it even pulls from the same repos), plus a few extra little things that are mint specific
<perlmonkey> i heard of mint
<wxl> however, you can't get it from canonical and though lots of wiki pages can apply to it, the canonical community does not provide support for it
<perlmonkey> i was very tempted to go with that for my laptop
<perlmonkey> but i decided it was a step too far and i wanted to stay with Ubuntu.com
<wxl> the thing is most people aren't going to go playing with different window managers, let alone try figuring out a whole completely different working system
<perlmonkey> true
<wxl> thus the reason for the different flavors
<wxl> it's a distro within a distro is probably the best way to look at it
<perlmonkey> it can be a very difficult task to configure
<wxl> mint has them, too
<perlmonkey> that's why Ubuntu is so good, its better than Windows even, supporting hw windows has trouble with in my case
<perlmonkey> i never needed to mess with drivers with Ubuntu ever, with windows, its routine to install half a dozen
<phillw> perlmonkey: the code is crawled over by people around the world. Any attempt to put in a 'back door' would be found. It would also embaress the Chinese government who have stated that no such back doors will be permissable and that they want a system that does not have NSA backdoors... As it happens, I trust the Chinese on this one.
<wxl> that's pretty much the linux kernel at work
<perlmonkey> i think the only think which can't work on my laptops is the Toshiba fingerprint login scannner
<wxl> oh you can make them work :)
<perlmonkey> hehe
<phillw> wxl: we did say not to chop off peoples fingers for that work around was not the best? :P
<perlmonkey> phillw no I mean, is the Chinese ubuntu totally the same as our Western ones, language aside, or is it geared for a limited usage, that allows the Chinese gov to censor how people access the web, what they view and download?
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> perlmonkey: technically the source code is there. go see for yourself.
<perlmonkey> ok
<wxl> perlmonkey: now in regards to your issues, it would be interesting to know what these were
<perlmonkey> i don't know about these things at that level, i was just curious
<perlmonkey> yeah it would indeed, i will try to check syslog and report back when it happens again tmw
<phillw> perlmonkey: it is simply set to be chinese from start up. I did have the pleasure of chatting with the TL's of Kylin, I assure you that it is 100% ubuntu :)
<perlmonkey> these are daily occurances at boot time, but Ubuntu somehow fixes it quickly
<perlmonkey> phillw cool
<perlmonkey> so I guess the "great wall of China" is doing its work then beyond any OS
<wxl> perlmonkey: a lot of the crashes are mentioned in /var/log/apport.log
<phillw> perlmonkey: they're kicking out M$ :)
<perlmonkey> heh
<perlmonkey> MS is losing market share by the day, i think their biz model is coming to an end, or product life cycle, for consumer market anyways, biz market they will retain
<perlmonkey> they do hw in win8, but too late in the day against a free mobile OS from Google, and tons of apps, plus cheaper hw
<perlmonkey> they dont have a viable proposition
<wxl> "free"
<perlmonkey> same on smartphones
<wxl> android ain't really open source
<perlmonkey> but its free eh
<perlmonkey> thats all that matters really
<wxl> it'd be better if it were free-er :)
<perlmonkey> yeah that is true, but Google is behind this one
<perlmonkey> they purchased it eh
<wxl> yes, google
<perlmonkey> so they have a vested interest
<wxl> those theoretically not-evil guys
<perlmonkey> yeah, they will take over the world i think
<perlmonkey> and MS will be in their shadow
<perlmonkey> the ironic thing is.. Bill Gates was right on ball about internet and its future use in 1990s when nobody used it
<perlmonkey> yet MS did nothing towards internet diversifying, except hotmail, and let Google go unchecked
<phillw> perlmonkey: bill gates said that internet would never happen :)
<wxl> ahhh
<perlmonkey> he said it would be superhighway of the future
<wxl> see also /var/crash perlmonkey
<perlmonkey> but i dont think he realised how commercial it would become
<perlmonkey> he thought it would be info orientated
<phillw> but, before the irc police arrive, can we move to #lubuntu-offtopic ?
<perlmonkey> wxl ok thanks will check
<perlmonkey> sure
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker#Anatomy_of_a_crash perlmonkey
<wxl> a little more info than you wanted to know but hey it helps
<perlmonkey> thanks wxl you're very helpful I bookmarked it
<wxl> so i hear that you have a bunch of low end machines lubuntu would be good for perlmonkey ?
<perlmonkey> oh yeah, very low end ;-)
<wxl> well if you've got so many machines to test on, we should recruit you into the testing team
<perlmonkey> what I can't wait for is someone to make a tablet compatible Lubuntu
<perlmonkey> then I will root my tablet
<perlmonkey> hehe some of my machines are from different eras tho, like dinasaurs ;-)
<perlmonkey> if your Lubuntu will run on those, it will run on just about anything
<deitarion> How do I get back the tray icon from 12.04 that showed a log of missed notifications? I never even figured out what produced it so I have no clue what to search for.
<phillw> deitarion: update notifier?
<deitarion> phillw: I'm not even sure what you're asking me.
<phillw> deitarion: there may  have a been a bug, are you okay with issuing commands at terminal or do you want step by step?
<deitarion> phillw: Terminal is fine. At the moment, I'm rewriting a Python script which depends on notify-send and udisks because I forgot to add "does the command exist" error handling.
<phillw> deitarion: always an easy one... from terminal
<phillw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<phillw> That will pull everything in, assuming you are running a supported release
<deitarion> phillw: Aside from a new Firefox Aurora update that just came out, I'm already up to date.
<phillw> deitarion: what release are you on?
<deitarion> 14.04, installed a couple of days ago.
<phillw> deitarion: then why would you expect a list of missed notifications?
<deitarion> phillw: I'm asking what I have to install or downgrade to get it back.
<phillw> deitarion: there are no missed notifications
<perlmonkey> so you installed it, and then has notifications for updates and ignored?
<perlmonkey> but yet your sys is up to date?
<perlmonkey> how can this be?
<perlmonkey> the list is gone eh
<perlmonkey> you did the updates at some stage?
<deitarion> So you're saying I have to grab some Python code I know I can use as reference and write my own notification daemon? (or at least a proxy)
<phillw> deitarion: how do you expect an up to date system complain that it is not? I've just asked you to a manual check
<deitarion> phillw: Ugh! I'll use small, clear phrases.
<perlmonkey> yeah i mean, ubuntu is functioning normal eh, its not a feature i dont think?
<phillw> deitarion: update runs as cron
<perlmonkey> you're asking for a feature it don't have, maybe check log?
 * deitarion tears hair out.
<deitarion> Give me a sec to see if I can make one screenshot and find another so I can clear up whatever misunderstanding you have.
<perlmonkey> sorry maybe I misunderstand you but it seems that feature only comes into play if you have pending updates you ignored?
<perlmonkey> if you updated, its gone
 * phillw relaxes as deitarion has fully up to date system
<perlmonkey> when your next update comes, it will return?
<perlmonkey> if you dont update immediately
<deitarion> perlmonkey: Not the update manager. I'm looking to regain the tray icon which appears when you failed to click X on a notification-daemon popup notification in Lubuntu 12.04.
<perlmonkey> oh
<phillw> oh, it will nag you to death if you do not update
<perlmonkey> but won't that only come when the situation arises?
<perlmonkey> like if you do the same again, ignore an update
<deitarion> perlmonkey: Open up your terminal and paste this "sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin; notify-send 'Testing 123'"
<perlmonkey> ok
<deitarion> Don't click the notification that appears. Let it fade on its own.
<Unit193> deitarion: lp 1246364
<deitarion> Under Lubuntu 12.04, there will be a tray icon showing a log of notifications you didn't dismiss by clicking on them. Under Lubuntu 14.04, there's no indication whatsoever that I missed a notification while I was away.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1246364 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier does not show a tray icon in xubuntu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246364
<perlmonkey> says it already newest version
<deitarion> perlmonkey: Then run the second half.
<deitarion> perlmonkey: The "notify-send 'Testing 123'" part.
<perlmonkey> you can't do that
<deitarion> perlmonkey: Can't do what?
<perlmonkey> add on "testing 123"
<deitarion> perlmonkey: You obviously know a LOT less about how the command line works than I do.
<perlmonkey> ok it came up Testing 123
<perlmonkey> in a black window for a few seconds
<deitarion> perlmonkey: Did you click on it? (You shouldn't have)
<perlmonkey> no
<deitarion> Under Lubuntu 12.04, there would also be a tray icon which you could click to get a list of "missed" notifications.
<phillw> greetings Unit193 perlmonkey is a new tester, please assist him.
<deitarion> Under Lubuntu 14.04, I can find no way to get a list of notification I missed while away from the PC, so my only options are to either rewrite every applications which can't display its own internal "missed notifications" indication to ask that notifications never expire or write my own notification daemon.
<perlmonkey> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/Jl7vQAYbUEQ
<perlmonkey> might this help indirectly?
<perlmonkey> since its related to system tray notifications
<deitarion> perlmonkey: No. It's talking about how Unity stopped supporting XEmbed tray icons.
<Unit193> phillw: I don't see a question, hard to assist if there's no question asked.
<phillw> Unit193: (03:02:22) deitarion: How do I get back the tray icon from 12.04 that showed a log of missed notifications? I never even figured out what produced it so I have no clue what to search for.
<Unit193> That's not perlmonkey. :P
<phillw> Unit193: as 12.04 is well past EoL I've asked the chat to be re-located
<perlmonkey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/185110/what-is-the-name-of-the-program-that-displays-the-notifications?rq=1
<perlmonkey> this suggests a desktop specific approach to notifications, and a change from 12 to 14
<perlmonkey> but as for the icon on tray, that remains elusive eh
<deitarion> perlmonkey: I tried reinstalling notification-daemon and confirmed that it's part of it... and that notification-daemon crashes on hiding a message in 14.04.
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> "Just make sure the libnotify plugin is active! With Ubuntu 12.10 (and  previous) and the whitelist for system tray icons you/the user may have  deactivated the libnotify plugin on purpose."
<perlmonkey> that guy wanted Pidgin to keep its announcements/notices in the tray with icon
<perlmonkey> he was advised to add: X-MessagingMenu-UsesChatSection=true to /usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop
<deitarion> perlmonkey: Irrelevant for multiple reasons I won't go into to avoid cluttering the channel.
<perlmonkey> ok sorry couldnt be more help, hope you solve it
<deitarion> perlmonkey: I did. `sudo apt-get purge xfce4-notifyd && sudo apt-get install notification-daemon` would fix the problem if notification-daemon weren't so broken on 14.04.
<perlmonkey> ah
<deitarion> Now I'm just trying to determine whether it's easier to debug and patch notification-daemon or spend an afternoon writing a clone using PyGTK.
<perlmonkey> can't you file a bug report and revert to 12.04 or is that not an option?
<perlmonkey> i see
<deitarion> Reverting to 12.04 isn't an option because some of the stuff I want to run needs a newer glibc.
<ianorlin> deitarion: make sure you due all updates as some notification icons weren't showing up without upgrades
<deitarion> ianorlin: Again, irrelevant. The problem was caused by the switch from notification-daemon to xfce4-notifyd, which doesn't implement a missed notifications log.
<deitarion> Tomorrow, I'll either debug and patch notification-daemon so it doesn't crash or write a clone in Python.
<Unit193> deitarion: Ah, I wasn't aware notification-daemon had that, not bad.  https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7437 it sounds like.
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 7437 in general "[RFE] Adding support for persistent notifications" [Enhancement,New]
<deitarion> Unit193: "the idea is piling up any *non-transient* notifications"
<deitarion> I can already patch all my apps to request that notifications stick around until explicitly dismissed.
<Unit193> Right, but the rest of the spec goes on to say a log of them which you can bring up.  Anyway, as to notification-daemon, I don't suppose there's any crash info in /var/crash/ on it?
<Unit193> But yeah, getting some debugging symbols and gdb should help.
<deitarion> There is... but it's trivial to trigger the crash within gdb without needing a separate core dump.
<deitarion> Just run it, `notify-send ...` and wait for it to expire the notification.
<deitarion> ...though you might have to remove xfce4-notifyd to stop bus activation from usurping things.
 * perlmonkey will make a list of all his technology and systems later on blog
<perlmonkey> its considerable, and it includes a HP workstation designed for Unix
<perlmonkey> I have an entire room full of PC's and tech
<perlmonkey> HP workstation = 3 x 18GB SCSI drives, Pentium III, 1.44mb floppy drive, CDROM drive
<perlmonkey> RAM limited, prolly 1GB maybe 2
<perlmonkey> that thing has a shit load of memory banks and would have been a very poweful sys in its day
<perlmonkey> its still a fast runner now
<perlmonkey> it weighs 50kg approx
<perlmonkey> I also have a Toshiba Magnia 3020 Server
<perlmonkey> *30kg
<perlmonkey> the Magnia is about 40+ kg
<perlmonkey> then coming to the present, I has Raspberry Pi B, various tablets, and all manner of mobile PC's but these are flash/ROM, and running CE embedded, if it's possible to root them tho I f'kin will, and most take CF media or SD media
<ikonia> why are you listing your hardware into space ?
<ikonia> your language isn't very nice either
<marc_> hey people, two days ago i re-installed 14.04. everything went well, except for the restricted extras. i'm in indonesia right now and can only use a shitty usb modem. the install process crashed... now i sometimes get a pop up window asking me if i want to reinstall. only problem is, it usually comes quite randomly and when i'm not connected to the internet. is there another way to do it?
<marc_> it crashed during the installation of the microsoft fonts... and flashplugin, i guess
<marc_> there has to be some terminal commands i'm overlooking
<yz3pD> marc_, just purge lubuntu-restricted-extras and install it again
<yz3pD> and -addons
<marc_> how to purge the addons?
<yz3pD> sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-restriced-* && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-*
<marc_> alright
<marc_> thanks so much
<yz3pD> and you can install linux-firmware and linux-firmware-nonfree
<kmoral> Greetings Lubuntu ppl!
<kmoral> I'm having this stupid screen lock problem.
<kmoral> Asked here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/502942/lubuntu-enforces-screen-lock
<kmoral> got some help, but nothing I do fixes it...
<kmoral> And I simply just want to disable this lxlock and never see it again.
<kmoral> I even tried modifying the .config/autostart/light-locker.desktop file.
<kmoral> no luck.. the screen still goes to lock every time I leave it for 10 minutes or something..
<kmoral> is this channel a ghost town??
<hateball> Well, it's rather idle.
<hateball> And perhaps no one knew the answer to your question
<phillw> !patience | kmoral
<ubottu> kmoral: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<user123321> Could someone let me know if this script is the best way to do cleanup? I badly need to free-up space :/ any advice is appreciated. http://kanotix.de/files/remove-orphans.sh
<kmoral> ubottu, I'm dealing with this for days.. already searched everything..
<ubottu> kmoral: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kmoral> ubottu, really?
<ubottu> kmoral: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kmoral> oh.. nice :)
<kmoral> phillw, you also a bot?
<phillw> kmoral: some times :)
<kmoral> :)
<kmoral> I'm screwed.. this is the last place I was hoping to get help..
<phillw> kmoral: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130808/stop-xscreensaver-from-locking-screen-once-screensaver-starts
<kmoral> you really think I haven't been through that? :)
<kmoral> It bothers me why lubuntu have these settings in three different places..
<kmoral> and all get ignored.
<phillw> it is because different apps are doing the some of the same tasks. simply removing xscreensaver should stop it, but that is a sledge hammer approach.
<kmoral> I don't care... I just want this stupid lock removed..
<kmoral> but I think I already tried that, but can't locate the xscreensaver package
<kmoral> yes.. that's correct: Package 'xscreensaver' is not installed, so not removed
<phillw> kmoral: type
<phillw> locate xscreensaver
<phillw> into a terminal
<kmoral> ok
<kmoral> /home/user/.xscreensaver
<kmoral> /usr/share/lubuntu/xscreensaver
<kmoral> /usr/share/lubuntu/xscreensaver/xscreensaver
<phillw> kmoral: have a read of bug 1193716
<ubottu> bug 1193716 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Xfce Power Manager does not override the screen saver timeout (X11 Screen Saver extension)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193716
<phillw> kmoral: comment #50 may help
<kmoral> how do you locate comment #50?
<kmoral> oh.. just saw on the top right.. nevermind
<kmoral> ok.. I did that.. now I have to wait 10 minutes..
<phillw> indeed :)
<phillw> it's a very annoying bug, but I don't let it get me disheartned :)
<kalib> Hello guys. I´m having trouble trying to use authentication (proxy) on lubuntu. When using my browser (firefox) I can set my proxy: proxy.domain.com.br with port 3128. Fine, when I try to run google.com, firefox asks me for my user and password (proxy). Works fine.. BUT...
<kalib> when trying to run the update manager for softwares.. or apt-get.. my proxy doesn´t work.
<kalib> Already tried to run:
<kalib> export http_proxy=http:\\user:password@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/
<kalib> export https_proxy=http:\\user:password@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/
<kalib> and
<kalib> export ftp_proxy=http:\\user:password@proxy.domain.com.br:3128/
<kalib> but it still not working from console..
<kalib> I can´t even ping google through terminal.
<kalib> any tip?
<phillw> kalib: have you tied squid?
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<kalib> phillw,should I? I mean, my squid is working on my network.. but on this machine, I can´t configure the proxy for the terminal.
<kalib> but works fine if I set the proxy to the navigator..
<phillw> kalib: I've never used proxy, so that is all i can find for you.
<kalib> ok
<phillw> you can also ask on #ubuntu or ask on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<kalib> ok, thanks.. ;]
<kmoral> phillw, anoying bug indeed. It might be gone now.. I'll restart and see.. will come back here later.
<SubSonicGroove> hi, need some help, I installed a couple 4 port nic cards in my lubuntu box, an intell pro100 (that's working just fine) and an Adaptec starfire ANA620xx/ANA69011A (which is recognized but, is stil coming up with "*-network 1-4 UNCLAIMED even after running the starfire-diag).
<SubSonicGroove> kind of at a stopping point, not sure what to do to get this card running.
<holstein> SubSonicGroove: does the vendor support linux?
<yz3pD> is it a specific lubuntu problem? maybe somebody in #ubuntu can help you
<holstein> that too.. since its lower level hardware support, i might try a larger support channel or mailing list
<SubSonicGroove> yeah, there's a little bit of documentation from several years ago and the starfire-diag is supposed to fix it, maybe there's more to it than just running the diag...
<holstein> SubSonicGroove: who says what is supposed to do what, though?
<holstein> SubSonicGroove: and what specifically? and for what kernel? etc..
<SubSonicGroove> Most of the problems seemed to be from ubuntu so wasn't sure who to go to...
<SubSonicGroove> running 3.13.0-24-generic
<holstein> SubSonicGroove: well, ideally, the vendor would say "we support ubuntu" or "we support linux".. if they do, then you can ask them what kernel they expect you to be using, or how to conform to the support they provide
<SubSonicGroove> I'll dig a bit at the adaptec site and see what I can find on this issue, didn't think to check there first... thanks!
<rena_> Hello. I've been googling for this and haven't found anything that fits my wishes. Does anyone know of a panel applet to monitor the CPU, Mem and Network activity? I had one in Gnome Ubuntu but I don't think it would work in LXDE
<rafaellaguna> there's an applet
<rafaellaguna> right click on the panel and select "properties"
<rafaellaguna> sorry, panel settings
<rafaellaguna> then you can add applets at the "panel applets" tab
<rena_> Yes, I've been there, I've done that. But there is none that fits exactly my specifications. I would like to have a CPU graph+percentage, Memory used/Free, Network activity showing in (k,M)B/s. I dindn't find any like this.
<rena_> Thank you for trying to help rafaellaguna :)
<rafaellaguna> there're no more, sorry
<rafaellaguna> you have another separate applet for the network
<rena_> I guess I will have to code it myself then :p
<rafaellaguna> I'd like to use it :D
<yz3pD2> you can use multiload indicator in lxpanel
<rena_> I think that's what I used in Ubuntu. If it does work on lxpanel that's great news. Thanks so much yz3pD2
<yz3pD2> i think it should work
<yz3pD2> after installation i think you find it under application indicators
<yz3pD2> in config gui of lxpanel
<rena_> Crashed lxpanel :p
<rafaellaguna> O_o
<rena_> I guess it's not compatible with lxpanel after all :D
<rena_> Oh no, my bad. It wasn't that that caused the crash sorry
<rafaellaguna> I supposed, lxpanel works fine :)
<rena_> It doesn't work well at all. After all it wasn't built for this kind of panel. I will have to dig more if it can be fixed
#lubuntu 2014-08-05
<absk007___> what r the applications installed using Lubuntu Alternate install minimal?
<ianorlin> alternate install is same as regular lubuntu install but minimal install is something else that just install a minimal number of packages
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<absk007___> holstein, ianorlin, while installing minimal lubuntu setup from Alternate install image, will I be able to select which extra packages to install at the installation time?
<ianorlin> I think expert mode allows that but it is complicated and not that well tested
<absk007___> i've used the expert mode while installing the Ubuntu Minimal. And downloads packages from internet. Will the minimal lubuntu install from alternate img download pkgs from web?
<Unit193> There's "Install" and "Command-line install", one brings you to tasksel, the other one installs a minimal system where you can install other packages when you want.  This is not technically the "Alternate install", it's using the mini.iso.
<Unit193> I believe the alternate is just like using ubiquity, just that it uses the "debian-installer".
<absk007___> Unit193, since it uses mini.iso, does it download the required pkgs from web or uses the pkgs available in the alternate img?
<Unit193> mini.iso is not the same as the Lubuntu alternate iso.  The mini does download from the internet, the alternate does not.
<absk007___> Unit193, but can't it use the img as the download src? There comes a option in minimal install to choose the src. Does it also allows installing from usb alternate lubuntu img?
<absk007> ** (canberra-gtk-play:5962): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-3WJ2e4ZJTH: Connection refused
<absk007> No event id or file specified.
<absk007> what's the issue?
<silverlion> absk007 : chromium
<silverlion> ;)
<silverlion> had the same issue
<silverlion> after uninstalling chromium this error message will be gone
<absk007> issue with chromium too
<silverlion> yes. uninstall chromium and every package that is related to it
<silverlion> then you'll stop getting this error message
<absk007> i was working. Suddenly lubuntu shutdown directly. I was connected to wifi & working in chromium. Started lubuntu, started chromium. Not starting. Even the wifi is not connecting. Always says (disconnected).
<absk007> not even showing the wifi hotspot
<silverlion> not sure if I understood correctly
<silverlion> :(
<silverlion> may I ask where you from?
<absk007> silverlion, is it really necessary???
<silverlion> absk007 : i am just trying to find someone who is able to talk to you in your native tongue which will ease the conversation
<absk007> i understood u about uninstalling all packages. But i've another issue about wifi module showing disconnected.
<silverlion> absk007 : have you checked the router for proper working?
<absk007> silverlion, yeah! The issue is OS related.
<silverlion> absk007 : found similar issues in http://askubuntu.com/questions/324177/how-can-i-fix-my-wifi-connection-in-lubuntu-13-04
<silverlion> have you tried?=
<kuhilasvaara> can someone suggest me a text editor that can highlight php, javascript and some basic coding languages, and when I open a new file in it, it will open it in a new tab by default. I tried gvim and cream but they seem shtt compared to notepad++ on windows
<silverlion> kuhilasvaara : bluefish ;)
<absk007> silverlion, the issue is a bit different. The wifi hotspot is not detected at all.
<absk007> silverlion, this happened after sudden lubuntu shutdown while i was connected to Wifi
<kuhilasvaara> at quick glance that seems like a full blown dev editor thingie
<kuhilasvaara> and not so basic I am looking for hm hm
<absk007> kuhilasvaara, give Sublime Text 3 a try! Hope it helps
<silverlion> absk007 : well to be honest that's a little above my knowledge :(
<silverlion> sorry
<silverlion> maybe you try ubuntuforums with that problem
<silverlion> absk007 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528945 ?
<absk007> hmm...also after that incident, Chromium stopped working. No Error. It's just not starting.
<silverlion> I am sorry ... no idea :(
<silverlion> absk007 : are you on facebook?
<silverlion> maybe a post in the lubuntu facebook group might help
<kuhilasvaara> lubuntu software center does not find that sublime not apt-cache search or not sure. Oh well. I try that bluefish
<silverlion> kuhilasvaara : you'll gonna love it
<absk007> yeah! but after a lightning strike, my desktop MB crashed 5 days back. That's the reason i'm on my 1 GHz, 2 GB RAM, 7.5 GB USB HDD (320 GB HDD crashed due to Windows 7 Ult) ASUS 1215B EeePC laptop.
<kuhilasvaara> hmm ye, the file oopened quite quickly in it
<kuhilasvaara> already like it :)
<silverlion> kuhilasvaara : have a look at http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/screenshots.html there are some screencasts which show the features
<absk007> how to remove `canberra-gtk-play` ? apt-get remove doesn't.
<silverlion> absk007 : have you try synaptic?
<silverlion> absk007 : but reading through the docs I'd recommend against uninstalling it
<absk007> silverlion, removed. But it wasn't installed before..
<absk007> silverlion, why do you say so?
<silverlion> because on this package there are different other sound software things depending
<absk007> silverlion, damn! u should have warned me. Installed again! LoLz.
<silverlion> told you that dbus error you got, it depends on chromium
<silverlion> there is an internal bug in chromium which causes it
<silverlion> you should start looking for another browser ;)
<absk007> umm...actually chromium isn't starting because of this .. "/usr/bin/chromium-browser: 7: .: Can't open /usr/lib/pepflashplugin-installer/pepflashplayer.sh"
<silverlion> absk007 : yes. that's why purge it totally
<absk007> silverlion, purged pepflashplugin
<absk007> but i want chromium to run
<absk007> silverlion, how do i?
<silverlion> absk007 : then you'll need version 35 of chromium installed
<silverlion> hang on
<absk007> silverlion, no..no. then i don't need flash
<absk007> but i just want my chromium to run. Please help.
<silverlion> absk007 : I told you. chromium is not running due to an internal bug in the code which has not been fixed yet
<absk007> but it was running before installing that damn pepflash! Removed pepflash but still it shows that error.
<absk007> i can't purge chromium. My passwords!! I don't remember.
<silverlion> have a look here >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1307648
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1307648 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium 34 from proposed does not take input from keyboard in first entry point on several webpages" [Critical,Confirmed]
<silverlion> that's the reason
<silverlion> they are still working on that bug
<silverlion> I need you to wait. there is no help right now
<silverlion> absk007 : try Preferences->Language Support->Language->Keyboard input method system: 'none'
<silverlion> maybe this helps
<absk007> silverlion, but the error it shows is due to pepflash. rt?
<silverlion> absk007 : pls do understand. All I am able to do is looking for links
<silverlion> I am a newbie myself, ok?
<absk007> silverlion, lemme reinstall chromium
<silverlion> absk007 : go for it ;)
<silverlion> I gotta go now
<silverlion> be back later
<absk007> plz don't go..
<silverlion> absk007 : sorry, work is waiting. I have to
<silverlion> absk007 : you should come back around 20.00 UTC
<absk007> silverlion, lemme atleast reinstall chromium
<silverlion> absk007 : no choice
<silverlion> my boss is already behind me ... I'm in trouble
<silverlion> sorry
<absk007> lolz
<hateball> absk007: If you open /usr/bin/chromium-browser with gedit or something you should see lines relating to pepflash
<absk007> hateball, lemme check
<absk007> hateball, damn! u r late. I already purged & reinstalling chromium.
<hateball> oh well
<hateball> absk007: userdata isnt gone on purge anyhow
<absk007> yeah! still i renamed it just to b on safe side
<absk007> hateball, ...
<absk007> how to take snapshot?
<hateball> absk007: A screenshot?
<absk007> yep
<hateball> Hmmm, not on Lubuntu now... but doesnt PrtScr launch something by default?
<absk007> nope!
<Unit193> hateball: Yes, scrot and saves it to ~/
<absk007> does keymon work?
<hateball> absk007: there you have it ^
<absk007> how to use scrot? terminal? scrot doesn't work.
<hateball> scrot is a cli app, but Unit193 suggests pressing prtscr should fire it up and save an image to your ~/
<absk007> sry! PrtSc does work. It just doesn't show any GUI. Simply saves it to ~/
<absk007> how to upload to imgur from terminal?
<hateball> I am not aware of any such tool
<Unit193> imgur has a bash script, or did.
<absk007> i got one. Really nyc! http://askubuntu.com/questions/417295/how-to-take-a-screenshot-and-then-upload-the-image-to-imgur-through-terminal
<absk007> This is what happened to my Wifi http://i.imgur.com/CWwcWGX.png
<absk007> i click on "Switch Wifi" still no clue!!
<absk007> my wifi is already ON
<absk007> how could "zenity" be of any help?
<absk007> Unit193, hateball, silverlion, plz answer my doubts & questions
<rafaellaguna> absk007, what's not working?
<absk007> rafaellaguna, my wifi. Issue! http://i.imgur.com/CWwcWGX.png
<absk007> doesn't show
<absk007> hotspots
<rafaellaguna> show what? at the panel?
<absk007> rafaellaguna, no where
<rafaellaguna> version of Lubuntu?
<absk007> it scans & doesn't show anything. This happened after a crash!
<absk007> Lubuntu Desktop 14.04 (Un)Trusty
<rafaellaguna> why don't you use nm-applet?
<absk007> i restarted network-manager several times. No HELP.
<absk007> that applet in the taskbar that comes by default. I use it.
<absk007> rafaellaguna, installed Wicd just now
<rafaellaguna> your screenshot shows wicd
<rafaellaguna> ok
<rafaellaguna> can you connect to cable nets?
<absk007> yeah!
<rafaellaguna> but not wi-fi
<absk007> LAN works f9...it detects LAN but not Wifi.
<absk007> rafaellaguna, the applet just shows "Wifi disconnected" msg
<rafaellaguna> ok, let me check something...
<rafaellaguna> absk007, have you read this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/450048/cannot-connect-to-wireless-in-lubuntu-14-04
<absk007> rafaellaguna, sry! i wasn't near here.  lemme check
<rafaellaguna> ok, that's the opnly resource I can give to you, I'm not an expert in net things
<absk007> rafaellaguna, anyway things.
<absk007> *thanks
<rafaellaguna> you're welcome :)
<absk007> rafaellaguna, that didn't change anything. Damn!
<absk007> Wifi Network problem. Anyone!! Please help.
<rafaellaguna> you should remove wicd, and make a proper ask on AskUbuntu
<rafaellaguna> absk007, I hate leaving a problem unsolved, come back later and we'll ask a reallly expert on this matter
<absk007> rafaellaguna, thanks. Another issue
<absk007> How to install teamviewer using ppa latest stable
<rafaellaguna> I'm on it...
<absk007> will Teamviewer install in 1GHz, 2GB RAM, 7.5 GB USB HDD?
<rafaellaguna> I see there's no updated PPA, but yes on their website: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<absk007> & the question 2?
<rafaellaguna> and I don't recommend TeamViewer on such a limited computer, you'll notice lags all the time
<absk007> damn! me, my PC, & lightning!!
<rafaellaguna> things happen :)
<rafaellaguna> ok, me goez eat
<absk007_> wifi Issue. Anyone?
<suncokret> hello
<absk007_> suncokret, r u having a prob. or wanna help me?
<suncokret> how i can help you? :)
<suncokret> i install audacity and when i want to record something with microphone it don't record anything
<suncokret> how to change recording volume level of microphone
<suncokret> ?
<average_guy> alsamixer suncokret
<absk007_> suncokret, install "pulse audio volume control"
<suncokret> i can't find that pulse audio volume control
<absk007_> suncokret, "apt-get search pulse|grep -i control"
<absk007_> **apt-cache search pulse|grep -i control
<absk007_> suncokret, install using "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol"
<absk007_> suncokret, it's very easy 2 use interface
<suncokret> now i find
<suncokret> is it enough to install pavucontrol in synaptic?
<suncokret> i instal pavucontrol from synaptic
<absk007_> suncokret, same issue i had. yep! that's it.
<absk007_> Wifi issue. Anyone?
<suncokret> and set microphone in volume
<suncokret> louder
<suncokret> and now it work
<suncokret> thanks
<absk007_> suncokret, yeah! yeah!
<absk007_> congrats!
<suncokret> i just searched for audio mixer like pavucontrol
<suncokret> but i didn't find
<suncokret> that is great mixer
<absk007_> it's alsamixer
<absk007_> someone suggested me that too
<suncokret> i was find alsamixer gui
<suncokret> but it is bad
<suncokret> i can't find option for record
<suncokret> just for playback
<absk007_> you just wanted to increase the vol. rt?
<suncokret> yes
<absk007_> there is an option for record too
<suncokret> but also to have option for record
<suncokret> i didn't find option for record in alsamixer
<suncokret> but in pulse mixer is here
<suncokret> :)
<absk007_> suncokret, gr8. rock & roll.. ;-)
<suncokret> and i see now lubuntu accept pulse mixer to be default
<suncokret> do you know to work with arhivers (7zip and rar)?
<absk007_> suncokret, you already have a default archive manager. rt?
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> i have problem
<absk007_> just install "sudo apt-get install -y unrar rar"
<absk007_> for rar
<suncokret> i have that all
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> i have other problem
<absk007_> like what?
<suncokret> i use double commander, and when i have some arhive with directories (folders)
<suncokret> and when i want to add some file to arhive in directory
<suncokret> it don't add it in directory, it add it in root of archive
<suncokret> and in zip arhives it work good
<suncokret> and
<suncokret> defeult arhive manager add in 7zip and rar where i want to add
<suncokret> *default
<suncokret> so problem is in double commander, probably is need to change some parameters in option for adding in 7z and rar
<suncokret> do you know something about that?
<suncokret> :)
<absk007_> oops! never worked with the "double trouble" !! ;-)
<suncokret> i think that is best file manager for linux
<suncokret> very similar as total commander
<suncokret> but not good as total commander
<suncokret> it need to be developed more :)
<absk007_> suncokret, (unrelated to soln.) may i know about your computer specs.
<suncokret> hardware?
<absk007_> yep!
<absk007_> coz i wanna compare what kinda h/w run lubuntu...
<suncokret> chipset iQ965
<suncokret> video Intel GMA3000 on board
<suncokret> 1GB memory
<suncokret> Intel Core 2 Duo 2,8 ghz
<absk007_> CPU freq.?
<absk007_> k
<absk007_> gr8.
<absk007_> i think you've Intel E7400. rt?
<suncokret> E5916
<suncokret> esprimo
<suncokret> and audio is
<suncokret> Realtek ALC260
<suncokret> :)
<absk007_> k...gr8. u've a powerful h/w. y run with 1 GB RAM?
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> i am lazy
<suncokret> i will try lubuntu
<suncokret> on old machine
<suncokret> i want to see how it work
<suncokret> celeron 566
<absk007_> sure..it works f9.
<absk007_> wanna see my h/w specs?
<suncokret> with 384 mb ram
<absk007_> AMD C50 1GHz CPU, 2 GB RAM, 7.42 GB USB HDD (320GB HDD crashed running Win7 Ult) using ASUS 1215B EeePC Lappy
<suncokret> and how lubuntu work on your hardware?
<absk007_> works gr8...
<phillw> with 2GB RAM, it will fly!
<absk007_> RAM not prob. much. I do heavy multitasking
<phillw> 384 MB is fine for lubuntu, unless you doing serious work in GIMP :P
<suncokret> on that old machine celeron 566 and 384 mb of ram i use win98
<suncokret> :)
<absk007_> run WebStorm IDE, TeamViewer, Chromium w/ 10 tabs
<suncokret> and on this machine with 1GB of ram lubuntu work great
<phillw> I've just put lubuntu onto an old win98 machine. It's a happy little bunny.
<phillw> had to use a 3.5" floppy as it can not boot from CD :P
<suncokret> i was try Mint - xfce, mate, cinnamon, kde, xubuntu, Rosa LXDE
<absk007_> in mine, lubuntu lags while running chromium w/ high mem usage tabs!
<suncokret> and Lubuntu is best for me
<absk007_> suncokret, lubuntu is the lightest of all.
<absk007_> See here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/desktop_environment#Comparison_of_desktop_environments
<phillw> absk007_: we popped back to ffox, as after it's diet - it now lower resource than chromium. We are not fan bois of either browser - we simply choose which is leanest at each release :D
<suncokret> Arch is lightest, but i don't know to install it, and i don't want to learn
<suncokret> because Arch is not much lighter than Lubuntu
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> Arch is not worth of trouble for me
<absk007_> because arch is w/o any DE, WM, DM, etc...
<suncokret> i use 32 bit Lubuntu 14.04
<absk007_> install any you choose from the link!!
<absk007_> same as me!
<suncokret> and when system start it use about 115MB of memory
<suncokret> it was used more
<suncokret> but i removed ibus
<absk007_> phillw, which FF to use so that i get maximum stability and perf.?
<suncokret> phillw, did you try Opera? Opera is lighter browser
<suncokret> i use Opera and FF
<suncokret> but more opera
<suncokret> version 11.64
<absk007_> what's the use of ibus exactly? Which apps depend on it?
<suncokret> i think no apps don't depend on ibus
<absk007_> then why is ibus installed?
<suncokret> and double commander had problems with keyboard when ibus was started
<suncokret> so solution was to disable or deinstall it
<suncokret> i deinstalled it
<absk007_> how much resourse frees if ibus is removed?
<suncokret> i don't know
<suncokret> try to disable it and see
<suncokret> maybe about 10 mb ram
<absk007_> ibus eats less cpu & some mem
<suncokret> i don't need it for nothing
<absk007_> what added help does it do to me & my system?
<phillw> absk007_ suncokret: at each pre-release lubuntu has a beauty contest for apps. Browser is the one that gets the most comments :) The browser must be in the repos to be considered.
<absk007_> lolz
<phillw> absk007_: it is for language support from memory
<absk007_> phillw, do i need it if i use English?
<suncokret> you can download opera for ubuntu on opera site, you can choose version too
<phillw> I did not run, as there was a clash with chromium.
<suncokret> so it don't need to be in repo :)
<suncokret> did you try opera?
<absk007_> nope!
<suncokret> it is much lighter than firefox
<absk007_> phillw, should i remove ibus?
<suncokret> i removed ibus and i don't see anything bad
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> ibus was not in 13.04
<absk007_> phillw, what's your advice about removing ibus?
<phillw> suncokret: it has to be in the repo to be allowed on the iso. Those are the rules :) (And no, I did not make them). You can use xombrero if you want a really lean browser.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Low_Resource_Browser
<suncokret> opera use about 25MB of ram
<phillw> absk007_: as part of bug 1307648 removing iBus was one of suggested work-rounds
<ubottu> bug 1307648 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium 34 from proposed does not take input from keyboard in first entry point on several webpages" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307648
<suncokret> and firefox use about 60MB
<suncokret> i used opera for years on windows
<phillw> I'm running 14.10, so have v35 on my system and does not have the bug.
<suncokret> and it is great browser, only it is not open source :
<suncokret> :)
<absk007_> phillw, according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1307648/comments/21 chromium uses ibus
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1307648 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium 34 from proposed does not take input from keyboard in first entry point on several webpages" [Critical,Confirmed]
<phillw> absk007_: no, it had a fight, which has been fixed with v35 :)
<absk007_> phillw, i'm in "Chromium 34.0.1847.116 Ubuntu 14.04 aura". How to update?
<absk007_> phillw, ppa pls.
<phillw> suncokret: it is going for adoption, a tortuous series of steps.
<suncokret> i just say if somebody want more than half lighter browser than FF, can try Opera :)
<absk007_> is there any battery monitoring app like in ubuntu?
<suncokret> absk007_ how much ram chromium eat?
<suncokret> i never didn't use chromium
<suncokret> phillw, how to install xombrero?
<suncokret> it is not in repo
<suncokret> sorry, i find ppa... ppa:lubuntu-dev/non-official-apps
<phillw> I've not seen one for v35, the test area has leap frogged past that.. http://www.webupd8.org/2014/02/how-to-install-chromium-beta-or-dev.html absk007_ as 14.10 lubuntu is purely a bug fix release, you may want to jump onto that. I've had it since alpha 1 (now just passed alpha 2).
<phillw> suncokret: there is a newer version kicking around.. let me see if I can recall where it is.
<phillw> suncokret: https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+ppa-packages
<phillw> that may have a newer version, I know Unit has taken an interest in the application. (He's our IRC policeman for lubuntu and can be trustd)
<suncokret> yes, in this ppa which you find is 1.6.3
<suncokret> that is new version
<suncokret> but i can't find ppa adress
<suncokret> ?
<absk007_> Unit193 ppa might have malware injected into it's very <3
<phillw> absk007_:  he he... Only over his rotting corpse :P
<absk007_> NSA might have injected backdoor in Original Google Chrome!!
<phillw> As with Julien, they take immense care on what they allow us to easily access :)
<suncokret> i will try that xombrero and compare it with opera
<suncokret> advantage of xombrero is because it is open source
<phillw> suncokret: pull either the older one from Julien, or the newer from Unit.
<suncokret> i will try older
<suncokret> and i didn't find ppa address of unit
<suncokret> ?
<suncokret> on first i find ppa:lubuntu-dev/non-official-apps
<suncokret> but on unit nothing
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> dje si snele kuco stara?
<absk007> suncokret, what you saying?
<suncokret> something to snele
<suncokret> sorry
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> if somebody want to try opera
<suncokret> http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-i386&list=all
<suncokret> i use version 11.64, and newest version is 12.16
<suncokret> really fast and light browser
<snele> suncokret: hahaha gde me nadje
<absk007> what's the xombrero ppa?
<suncokret> ppa:unit193/xombrero
<suncokret> or
<suncokret> ppa:lubuntu-dev/non-official-apps
<suncokret> on first is newer version
<absk007> Unit193, might be unsafe!!!
<absk007> 2nd one not found
<suncokret> this phil say
<suncokret> <suncokret> so Unit193 is trustworthy?
<suncokret> <phillw> 100%
<absk007> i's kidding.
<absk007> :-D :-)
<suncokret> i will try xombrero
<suncokret> and you can try opera
<absk007> phillw, suncokret, xombrero not found in ppa:lubuntu-dev/non-official-apps
<suncokret> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/non-official-apps
<suncokret> there is xombrero
<absk007> added the ppa, apt-get update, not found
<suncokret> i don't know
<wxl> absk007: how did you add it?
<phillw> use https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/xombrero
<wxl> absk007: and what version are you on?
<absk007> wxl, sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:lubuntu-dev/non-official-apps
<absk007> i'm on 14.04
<wxl> there is no xombrero for 14.04 there
<suncokret> yes
<absk007> then Unit193 is the only choice i've
<suncokret> there is not xombrero
<wxl> saucy raring and quantal only
<wxl> there is xxxterm in the standard repos
<phillw> wxl: that's very old
<phillw> suncokret: 14.04 is there
<absk007> how to add program to the application menu?
<wxl> xombrero is 1.5.0 in the ppa and xxxterm is 1.11.3 in the repos
<phillw> 12.04, 14,04 and 14.10
<wxl> phillw: by there, i assume you mean Unit193's ppa
<wxl> ?
<phillw> yup
<wxl> yeah cuz it's not in non-official apps
<absk007> suncokret, r u from Slovenia?
<phillw> wxl: i know he's been quietly cheering it on :)
<suncokret> <phillw> suncokret: 14.04 is there .. i want to say there is not xombrero in ppa:lubuntu-dev/non-official-apps
<suncokret> for 14.04
<suncokret> .
<wxl> Unit193 has 1.6.3
<wxl> ooooh from git no less
<wxl> bleeding freaking edge
<phillw> suncokret: Julien put it in as a proof of concept.
<phillw> I'll go edit the wiki page.
<wxl> oic
<wxl> they didn't change the name of xombrero from xxxterm, they started up the version numbers all over again
 * wxl facepalms
<suncokret> does somebody here try xombrero ?
<wxl> that one in the main repos *IS* way behind
<wxl> suncokret: i have before. it's great.
<suncokret> now i will see
<suncokret> .
<suncokret> it is very slow download 6kb/s
<absk007> xombrero has no addon.
<suncokret> and does somebody try opera?
<absk007> suncokret, you try!!
<wxl> absk007: what do you need add ons for?
<phillw> wiki page updated... absk007 it is a very low resource browser .. add ons == more resources. That is why it has only a foot note in the minimal area which itself is more for geeks than average user :)
<suncokret> i will try xombrero :)
<absk007> suncokret, xombrero is slow in opening pages but is very lightweight due to no features apart from search engine
<absk007> wxl, addons for adblock & lastpass
<wxl> suncokret: i've used opera before. it kind of reminds me of midori: it's got some interesting features, but not worth keeping around. that's my opinion.
<suncokret> absk007, no i am from serbia
<wxl> absk007: keepassx, man.
<suncokret> and where are you from?
<wxl> wow serbia!
<suncokret> rs is serbia
<suncokret> i think slovenia is si
<absk007> i've installed midori. It's not that bad. But again! i need atleast the two addons - adblock & lastpass
<wxl> huh it is rs
<wxl> absk007: have you used keepassx?
<absk007> umm...nope!
<absk007> wxl, how it supports the browsers?
<suncokret> i want to try xombrero, but download is very slow, i need to wait
<wxl> absk007: it's basically lastpass but it's not on the cluod.
<wxl> absk007: what i do is use dropbox to store my encrypted database and i can access it from any device, but the actual program allows me to enter passwords quickly into websites.
<phillw> just as a thought, could this discussion be better at home on #lubuntu-offtopic
<wxl> is this not support?
<Slit> Hi! Colud some one show me a link for Lubuntu 14.04.1 hash number. I can only find hash number for 14.04
<phillw> Slit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<average_guy> can someone point me to steps for lxqt install for testing? I have a utopic server VM at the ready
<phillw> if you got to cdimage page, you  need to scroll down to get the .1's
<Slit> @ phillw. Where is for 14.04.01
<phillw> average_guy: install the meta-package
<average_guy> okies phillw
<phillw> Slit: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ holds them all, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/ has 14.04 at the top and 14.04.1 lower down.
<Slit> @ phillw Thank you!!! Found it!
<tr3y> Hello... can someone point me in the right direction on how to set up dual monitors on Lubuntu 12.04?
<average_guy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/MultiDisplay
<rafaellaguna> and a nice video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub7pn-PUKjA  :)
<tr3y> Awesome, thanks guys.
<absk007> wxl, should i use keepassx or keepass2?
<yz3pD> absk007, do you wanna use it only on linux or also under windows?
<wxl> yz3pD: assuming we're talking keepass here, keepass2 can open keepass files if he needs to use it on windows
<wxl> yz3pD: not vice versa
<yz3pD> wxl, so keepass2 ?
<Unit193> The beta has support for version 2 file format.
<wxl> yz3pD: no keepassx is more portable
<wxl> Unit193: the beta of keepassx????
<yz3pD> wxl, but it has less functionality, or?
<wxl> yz3pD: doesn't need 20,000 libs
<Unit193> wxl: keepassx2, supporting the file format 2.  Bad part, alpha.
<wxl> Unit193: oh wow
<Unit193> And yeah, I'm all for keepassx over keepass2, don't want no stinkin' mono.  But, if he needs file format 2 support now, might be the way to go.
<wxl> Unit193: he doesn't. he was asking which to use. yz3pD asked which os he needed to use it on and i suggested if there's multiple os's involved, to just use keepassx, though i should point out that keepassx will work everywhere.
<Unit193> Then yes, I highly recommend keepassx over keepass2.
<absk007> yz3pD, i wanna use on both linux & win 7
<yz3pD> so i created a file with keepass2, can i use it under keepassx?
<yz3pD> absk007, just use keepassx
<wxl> +1 silverlion
<wxl> ianorlin: currently i'm not the release manager for server ;)
<ianorlin> it also affects lubuntu isos
<ianorlin> both alternate and desktop
<wxl> ahhhhh
<absk007> why doesn't "key-mon" work?
<wxl> ianorlin: i don't know why i didn't see that one in my mail. did it get marked lubuntu??
<wxl> argh wrong channel
<Unit193> You do that a lot, I laugh.
<Kamilion> Having a little minor annoyance trying to recover some disks -- can anyone verify I've got the right kernel command line for my live CD?
<Kamilion> libata.ignore_hpa=1 nodmraid raid=noautodetect TORAM=Yes
<Kamilion> that should stop dmraid and mdadm from running during boot, correct?
<koell> Kamilion: idk if something in here, you may have to wait some hours or call phillw :D
<Kamilion> Eh, I normally get better help here than #ubuntu, so I tend to ask here first.
<Kamilion> ah well, I'll just run the build and hope I got it correct. :3
<phillw> koell: shsss
<phillw> Kamilion: you should not be running  both... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTUxOTk
<Kamilion> I'm not running both
<Kamilion> i have the mdadm package installed and I'm trying to get it to stay quiescent
<absk007> is there any Peerblock like in Windows?
<Kamilion> building a lubuntu based liveISO with ubuntu-builder.
<Kamilion> and I expect to run into both dmraid arrays and mdadm arrays (from two different manufacturer's product lines)
<Kamilion> but not at the same time.
<phillw> Kamilion: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=441 is the server area, they are my best suggestion to ask about RAID stuff.
<Kamilion> Roger.
 * Kamilion pokes IdleOne to see if KindOne has any useful comments
<absk007> Problem in apt-get
<phillw> I've never used RAID - I'm an LVM fan :)
<Kamilion> I'm a BTRFS fan. :)
<Kamilion> OH, that's what I forgot
 * Kamilion adds btrfs-tools to the ISO since lubuntu stopped shipping it on the ISO
<absk007> Did "apt-get purge -y pidgin" && "apt-get autoremove -y". Error: Setting up install-info (5.2.0.dfsg.1-2) ...
<absk007> Not a directory: /usr/share/info.
<absk007> dpkg: error processing package install-info (--configure):
<absk007>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<absk007> Errors were encountered while processing:
<absk007>  install-info
<absk007> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kamilion> absk007: Uh, first thing off the top of my head would be 'try mkdir -p /usr/share/info  ?
<Kamilion> phillw: thanks for the link; I didn't know mdadm was going to be taking over entirely in 14.xx+
<absk007> Kamilion, thanks. Worked.
<absk007> Kamilion, basically it was trying to put some config into that dir. But since it wasn't created, it could. ERROR. Bang!! rt?
<absk007> **couldn't
<Kamilion> pretty much.
<Kamilion> honestly? I'd start using aptitude or wajig... I find raw apt-get a lot easier to shoot myself in the foot with. :)
<phillw> we all help eachother, that is the only rule.
<absk007> Kamilion, apt-get does the work quicker!!
<Kamilion> *chuckles*
<phillw> Kamilion: I went off apt-get for while, but am back using it.
<Kamilion> I went to wajig and have never bothered coming back
<Kamilion> I really like the subprompt and the fact that I can run it as a normal user and it knows when to sudo by itself.
<phillw> Kamilion: I still prefer yum, but that's a different area :)
<Kamilion> *shudder*
<absk007> how to remove apt cache to save space?
<Kamilion> I've used redhat since '4.2' and I STILL can't stand RPM, haha
<phillw> absk007: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=24
<phillw> It is on the wiki, just happens to be quicker to use my own archive :)
<absk007> phillw, not that. I want to remove apt index
<Kamilion> that seems like it would be dangerous IMHO
<absk007> i mean the thing that's cached after apt-get update
<Kamilion> the package indexes themselves?
<phillw> the index is a small file.
<absk007> i can freeup some space.. :-)
<Kamilion> ain't gonna be much space, IIRC those are about 4-6MB
<phillw> absk007: you can also blow your machine up next time you try to update :P
<absk007> But when i did apt-get update the 1st time, it downloaded arounded 20-30 MB
<Kamilion> maybe 10-12MB if you have a bunch of stuff from PPAs and -security
<Kamilion> hm
<absk007> i'm using lubuntu from USB as HDD (7.42 GB) -- the 320 GB crashed
<Kamilion> Ah.
<absk007> every bit counts
<Kamilion> heh, this is why I'm building my custom ISO with ubuntu-builder
<Kamilion> I've got a 3.6GB install packed into an 806MB iso.
<Kamilion> full of disk repair tools and stuff
<absk007> Kamilion, ubuntu-builder. Is it easy to use?
<Kamilion> Eh, the author gave up just before 14.04 released
<Kamilion> it's... Yeah, I guess it's easy enough. Being a GUI app.
<Kamilion> I had to patch a couple places here and there -- the last packages are in my PPA
<Kamilion> https://launchpad.net/~kamilion/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-builder
<swift110> Hello all
<swift110_> hello all
<rafaellaguna> hello :)
<swift110_> how are you rafaellaguna
<rafaellaguna> fine swift110
<rafaellaguna> can I help you about anything?
<swift110_> yes, I wanted to install lubuntu to one of my hdds at home.
<swift110_> But first I created a live usb drive for it using usb image writer in linux mint 17
<rafaellaguna> good, and?
<swift110_> its not recignized by the mint laptop or windows pc
<rafaellaguna> have you tried with another usb maker, like unetbootin?
<rafaellaguna> if your laptop is very new and uses windows 8 it may be a problem
<swift110_> my laptop is from 2010
<swift110_> pc is from 2011
<rafaellaguna> of course you told bios to boot from usb...
<swift110_> well i didnt try to boot it
<swift110_> i just stuck the usb in
<rafaellaguna> you need to tell the machine the boot order, maybe booting from usb is deactivated. have you tried this before?
<swift110_> if i got to "disk managment" then lubuntu shows up as a partition on the 4 GB USB drive
<rafaellaguna> yes
<swift110_> booting from usb is no problem at all.  What i am saying is that it wasnt recognized at all by both machines
<rafaellaguna> ¿?
<rafaellaguna> any message?
<swift110_> I have created boot usbs before using unetbootin and never had this issue. I could put the usb in and be able to use it like normal when i wasnt trying to boot an os with it
<rafaellaguna> in the same pcs?
<swift110_> on the windows machine it would keep telling me the usb needed to be formatted lol
<swift110_> yes the same pcs
<rafaellaguna> maybe the iso image is damaged
<rafaellaguna> once "burnt" the usb, can you open it and see what's inside?
<swift110_> i can if i go to "diskmanagement" it shows the partition with lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> but not using the file manager?
<rafaellaguna> that you see is just a name you gave to the usb
<swift110_> yes
<rafaellaguna> do you it plugged right now?
<phillw> the current usb creators have bugs against them.  swift110 have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<phillw> Nio has the issue mailed
<phillw> *nailed*
<rafaellaguna> I was successful "burning" 14.04 with unetbootin
<swift110_> The thing is I have used unetbootin plenty of times and I wanted to try something else
<rafaellaguna> that mint tool?
<phillw> did it self test okay? As if it does not.. Stop, do not pass go. A corrupt image is of no use.
<rafaellaguna> right
<swift110_> rafaellaguna: yes
<Kamilion> note: Big difference between booting an ISOHYBRID enabled image from a USB device and looploading from a FAT partition.
<Kamilion> IIRC mkusb and friends use DD under the hood to dump the image file directly onto the USB drive
<rafaellaguna> official lubuntu iso is hybrid, check them at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Kamilion> which means I would assume it's either an ISO9660 filesystem with a MBR-compatible bootsector prepended, or a standard MBR+grub
<Kamilion> versus unetbootin and friends, who create a FAT filesystem, stuff grub into it's bootsector, and rig it to either A: loopload kernel+initrd, or B: loopload an ISO and yank the kernel+initrd from it.
<swift110_> you talkin over my head man
<Kamilion> *sigh*
<Kamilion> Okay, how's this then
<Kamilion> Windows won't mount ISOHYBRID usb devices.
<swift110_> ok thats better
<swift110_> :)
<swift110_> Here's the goal: To install lubuntu onto a pc that has 512 MB of RAM
<rafaellaguna> another read, just in case: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Kamilion> try unetbooting or something else that formats the USB as FAT first
<swift110_> ok
<swift110_> im back
#lubuntu 2014-08-06
<swift110_> ok
<absk007> what's the use of two terminals `xterm` & `uxterm` ?
<holstein> !info xterm
<ubottu> xterm (source: xterm): X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 297-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 636 kB, installed size 1611 kB
<holstein> !info uxterm
<ubottu> Package uxterm does not exist in trusty
<swift110> Hlo a
<absk007> Unit193, where is the xombrero docs?
<absk007> holstein, what's the basic diff between xterm & uxterm?
<holstein> absk007: i dont use either. unicode support, though, i dont think that is a "limitation" of most terminal emulators
<holstein> http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/uxterm.htm http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/xterm.htm http://askubuntu.com/questions/95435/term-xterm-or-uxterm
<swift110> Ok
<swift110> Hello
<ianorlin> hi swift110
<swift110> Hiw r u
<absk007> how to ("apt-get install" && "apt-get clean") at a time?
<hateball> absk007: what do you mean "at a time" ?
<hateball> also "apt-get install" is not going to achieve much
<absk007> hateball, like --no-recommend-extras
<hateball> I'm lost
<absk007> HairyFotr, is there any options for apt-get to do this?
<absk007> ^hateball
<hateball> absk007: what you want to happen is that when you install $any_given_package it would run with --no-recommend-extras and then clean up the local cache?
<absk007> hateball, no no.. what i want is ("apt-get install" && "apt-get clean") this cmd in one go!!
<hateball> you just typed it in one go... ?
<absk007> hateball, lolz! :-D
<hateball> absk007: Sorry but I don't understand
<absk007> hateball, forget it...i know what i wanted doesn't exist. It's not in man docs of apt-get
<hateball> Well I don't get what you mean by "in one go"
<hateball> command1 && command2 will run them after another, provided the first goes ok
<absk007> hateball, do you know how to export lastpass passes to keepassx?
<hateball> absk007: Nope, sorry
<absk007> how to install "seahorse" w/ GUI frontend?
<absk007> sry! rephrase "how to install seahorse the GUI frontend for gpg?"
<absk007> in Ubuntu 14.04
<absk007> L
<absk007> hateball, phillw
<phillw> absk007: it seams to be gnome based, so will want to install all of that system. However you can have a read of http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/05/install-latest-seahorse-ubuntu-14-04/
<absk007> phillw, how to xargs the output delimited with comma in separate lines?
<absk007> phillw, is there any gui frontend to gpg for lubuntu?
<phillw> I've only ever used terminal... Let me seek
<phillw> absk007: short answer?... No.... long answer https://www.gnupg.org/related_software/frontends.html
<absk007> phillw, k... what about my 1st ques.?
<phillw> absk007: I was not logged on when that was asked :)
<absk007>  how to xargs the output delimited with comma in separate lines?
<absk007> phillw,
<phillw> absk007: you may as well be talking in klingon....
<absk007> wat???
<phillw> absk007: it means you are asking something that I have no idea about :P
<phillw> absk007: however, my google-fu has found this link for you... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15758814/turning-multiple-lines-into-one-line-with-comma-separated-perl-sed-awk
<phillw> As to if it is useful? only you will know
<zleap> hi
<zleap> just been struggling to get x to display over the network,  but I can't now log in i get the login screen type in my password and I end up back at the login screen
<kmoral> phillw, you remember me from a few days ago?
<kmoral> I have this lock problem...
<average_guy> to setup lxqt i need to build my own qterminal?
<average_guy> says not installable
<average_guy> http://postimg.org/image/vbm8ehbyd/
<phillw> kmoral: yes
<average_guy> adding ppa:gilir/q-project produces 404 not found on update http://postimg.org/image/6we0dfd1h/
<kmoral> phillw, the problem persists..
<kmoral> phillw, i will paste what all I have done...
<kmoral> 1. In Xfce  Power Manager: "Put computer to sleep when inactive for" - NEVER
<kmoral> 2. Xfce  Power Manager (under Extended) "Lock screen when going for suspend" - DISABLED
<kmoral> 3. In Light Locker Settings Enable light-locker - DISABLED
<kmoral> 4. Also in Light Locker Settings Lock on suspend - DISABLED
<kmoral> 5. Default application for LXSession - Removed Screen Locker from Autostart
<kmoral> 6. Modified the ~/.config/autostart/light-locker.desktop file: Exec=light-locker --lock-after-screensaver=0 --no-lock-on-suspend --no-late-locking
<kmoral> 7. Ran "xset s off"
<kmoral> All this didn't change the behaviour. It's strange that lubuntu has these same settings under 3 different areas, but if they would work it would be fine. This is a really frustrating bug.. :(
<phillw> !paste | kmoral
<ubottu> kmoral: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kmoral> oh.. sorry
<kmoral> now I know.. :)
<phillw> kmoral: it is a very annoying bug...
<kmoral> true  :)
<kmoral> and it's the only thing the bothers me on lubuntu ... btw, this is the first time i installed lubuntu...
<phillw> But, I can only the boss so far. He knows the bug is there, but does not yet have a resolution
<kmoral> and I love it.. except for this issue.. :(
<phillw> *can only nag the boss*
<kmoral> you're talking about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1193716
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1193716 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Xfce Power Manager does not override the screen saver timeout (X11 Screen Saver extension)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kmoral> but it says "Fix released" .. what does that mean?
<phillw> it will be awaiting SRU is my best guess.
<phillw> You can ask on #ubuntu-quality (politely) for any update
<absk007> is there any laptop brightness control program?
<absk007> Unit193, xombrero hanged while opening pg. I had only 4 tabs open.
<absk007> Unit193, i had to kill it after waiting 3 mins.
<absk007> Unit193, i've 2 GB RAM
<absk007> phillw,
<phillw> absk007: Unit193 is the best guy on here to ask about that.
<absk007> about the laptop brightness!
<phillw> absk007: no, for xombrero
<rafaellaguna> yes, it is, a new indicator. let me check...
<rafaellaguna> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/brightness-control-ubuntu
<rafaellaguna> not new, new build for trusty, you can use it with the indicator panel plugin
<absk007> i've not suggested any programs. I'm just asking.
<absk007> which one to use in as laptop brightness control program in lubuntu?
<rafaellaguna> I'm just answering
#lubuntu 2014-08-07
<mgodzilla> lubuntu 14.04.  remmina rdc to window 2008 server.  server view from lubuntu client is ugle.  colors saturated, icons distorted.
<mgodzilla> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1920318
<mgodzilla> color depth didn't really do anythin' for me.
<mgodzilla> any other thoughts or sugegestions?
<wxl> mgodzilla: remmina handles multiple protocols. should i assume rdp?
<mgodzilla> i'm sorry wxl - i'm n00b to this.
<mgodzilla> yeah, rdp.
<wxl> mgodzilla: did you try any other rdp clients? that would be the first test. if none of them provide any help it might be on the server side :)
<wxl> mgodzilla: if you're command line friendly, try rdesktop
<mgodzilla> oh?
 * mgodzilla googles
<mgodzilla> thx. wxl :)
<wxl> mgodzilla: also to sort of side step your problem, you might try using no machine instead
 * wxl can't remember if it's in the repos
<wxl> !search nomachine
<ubottu> Found:
<wxl> bah
<mgodzilla> ah.  the app. is call nomachine?
<wxl> hold on i'll link you in a sec
<wxl> https://www.nomachine.com/
<mgodzilla> thank you again.
<wxl> i don't think it's in the repos
<wxl> but it's available for windows, os x, linux, mobile
<wxl> we used to use rdp for remote access at work and switched to nomachine and several things that didn't work now work wonderfully
<mgodzilla> oh wow.  record a desktop session.  i like that.
 * wxl nods
<mgodzilla> nice.  thanks for the tip :)
 * mgodzilla hug
<wxl> before rdp we were using logmein which is $$$ but nice and nomachine is free and has many of those same features
<wxl> XD
<absk007> why does sound mutes when screen is locked? How to stop this behaviour?
<absk007> What's the difference in power saving over perf.? http://i.imgur.com/ifjkwOK.png
<holstein> absk007: power saving will be preferred over performance
<swift110> Hey all
<swift110> How r u hyperAir
<hyperair> fine thanks
<swift110> Good
<swift110> What motivated u to use lubuntu?
<holstein> lubuntu is a nice light base for most any work flow
<swift110> Thats cool
<swift110> I was using puppy on a ten year old machine and i decided to try lubuntu on a separate hdd since i have so many of them
<holstein> puppy is lighter.. at a cost
<swift110> Yes i know
<swift110> Holsten can u elaborate please
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<holstein> the way puppy loads into ram is faster.. but that is a compromise... and the ubuntu base and package system that is "heavier" about lubuntu is a feature.. lubuntu is a balance
<swift110> Hmmm
<swift110> What are other benefits
<anarkhos> what
<swift110> Ok
<hyperair> swift110: i don't.
<hyperair> swift110: i use ubuntu myself, but that's because i want a fully featured desktop without compromising on anything.
<swift110> Oh ok
<swift110> I need something light enough to use with 512 mb ram
<hyperair> lubuntu is light enough to use on 512MB ram.
<hyperair> in fact, the older versions of ubuntu proper were light enough to use on 512MB RMA
<hyperair> RAM*
<hyperair> just stick with 32-bit
<hyperair> the 64-bit version will use more memory. not as much as double, but easily 25-50% more
<swift110>  I see
<swift110> Lol i thought of upgrading to 1 gb but i want what i have to be put to.usr
<swift110> Use
<holstein> swift110: 2 or 4 gb's is pretty standard these days.. id say, max out the capacity in the box.. its likely quite cheap these days to do so
<holstein> fact: nothing software makes the hardware any "better" or "faster".. you can just use less resources, and lubuntu is a nice balance for that.. many more heavy, and many more light
<ianorlin> I have used lubuntu on a box with 512 mb of ram it is useable and have gotten job interviews after applying for jobs on it
<swift110> Helo all
<Aison> hello
<Aison> where are the xorg settings stored in lubuntu 14.04?
<Aison> I detached one monitor but lightdm still loads two screen
<Aison> so I cant see the login window
<Aison> can I reset that somehow? /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not present
<phillw> Aison: if you need xorg, you need to install it.
<Aison> xorg is installed :P but the settings are completely strange
<Aison> I can move out with the mouse over the screen borders
<phillw> Aison: have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/217758/how-to-make-an-xorg-conf-file
<Aison> thx
<donglewifi> hello there, got some trouble with my dongle wifi
<donglewifi> could u give me a hand?
<hateball> !detail
<hateball> oh come on ubottu
<hateball> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
 * yz3pD gives donglewifi a hand
<donglewifi> here we are, sorry I was away
<donglewifi> I've got pastebin ready for use
<donglewifi> lsusb shows that the dongle is connected
<donglewifi> http://pastebin.com/jS31pQEm
<hateball> donglewifi: What is the actual issue?
<donglewifi> I cannot connect to the internet/don't see any wireless
<donglewifi> I am connecting now with LAN
<donglewifi> temporarily
<hateball> donglewifi: Are you on 14.04?
<phillw> donglewifi: what version of lubuntu are you using?
<donglewifi> I am not completely sure
<donglewifi> I guess is 14.04
<donglewifi> How can I quickly check?
<hateball> donglewifi: "lsb_release -a"
<hateball> donglewifi: Can you check under Preferences - Additional drivers, if there's some firmware to download for the chipset?
<donglewifi> thanks hateball , yep, I confirm it's 14.04
<phillw> donglewifi: If you have 14.04, then do an update which will pull in the fix for nm-applet
<donglewifi> I have done it earlier, I'll do it again if helps
<phillw> donglewifi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hateball> Googling suggests it uses rt2800 which I know broke for me in some kernel version...
<hateball> Well the module works, just firmware binary is outdated and wont load
<donglewifi> do you reckon?
<donglewifi> I have downloaded two tar packages
<donglewifi> followed some instructions, but made it worse :(
<donglewifi> so, I am pretty desperate
<hateball> donglewifi: if you do "lsmod|grep rt" does it show rt2800 ?
<donglewifi> http://pastebin.com/ZwcTX7c3
<phillw> donglewifi: also look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M#rt2800usb_driver
<donglewifi> nothing relevant I assume
<donglewifi> I had a look phillw , thanks anyway
<hateball> donglewifi: nope. how about all of lsmod
<hateball> if you have loaded some other module perhaps
<donglewifi> http://pastebin.com/tmwmDPE8
<hateball> donglewifi: and links to the "some instructions" would be helpful as well I guess
<donglewifi> ok
<donglewifi> sorry, I forgot to do it
<donglewifi> http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/09/09/how-to-compile-rt2870sta-successfully/
<hateball> doesnt look like any modules for wifi are loaded at all
<donglewifi> I did what this guy was saying, but made it worse
<donglewifi> to begin with I could see wireless, and it tried to connect to the wifi, but didn't work.  Now I cannot see anything at all
<donglewifi> It's weird isn't it?
<hateball> not really very weird
<donglewifi> right, that's good then
<hateball> what you've done is blacklist rt2800usb which is the module you need, and instead loaded rt2870sta
<hateball> so that needs to be undone
<donglewifi> I thought there were to many blacklisted things
<donglewifi> How can I do this?
<hateball> donglewifi: you can "sudo nano /etc/modules" and comment out the rt2870
<donglewifi> ok, i see, but 3 of them
<hateball> likewise in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf you scroll to the end and remove the modules you blacklisted
<hateball> donglewifi: three of what? rt2870sta? perhaps you ran the thing 3 times?
<donglewifi> http://pastebin.com/rge7YrfQ
<hateball> just comment out or remove them all
<donglewifi> ok
<hateball> not lp tho
<donglewifi> ok
<donglewifi> :D
<donglewifi> I did delete those three but I cannot see any save document anywhere..
<donglewifi> what should I press?
<donglewifi> just quit?
<phillw> Ctrl and X
<hateball> ^
<donglewifi> is askink what file name to write
<phillw> donglewifi: kust press enter
<phillw> s/kust/just
<donglewifi> ok, thanks
<donglewifi> ready for the next step
<phillw> nano will always suggest to save as the file name you opened
<phillw> donglewifi: reboot :D
<hateball> donglewifi: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<hateball> needs to be edited as well, if you have not yet done that
<phillw> ouch, has he not that yet...
<phillw> too many cooks.... hateball I'll leave him in your capable hands :)
<donglewifi> :)
<hateball> :)
<hateball> phillw: well hang around :p
<hateball> I am at work, so who knows how much time  Ihave
<donglewifi> thanks hateball, I am really thankful of your time helping me
<hateball> I know how much of a PITA these chipsets are
<donglewifi> http://pastebin.com/cDSGWVDt
<donglewifi> btw, i downloaded a zip file called: RT2870_Firmware_V22.zip
<donglewifi> do I need this?
<hateball> donglewifi: hopefully not. save it for now unless you need the space
<phillw> Yeah, I know tell people to just get http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-150Mbps-USB-WiFi-Wireless-Adapter-150M-LAN-Card-802-11n-g-b-2dbi-Antenna-UK/271048274239?_trksid=p2050601.c100103.m2451&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140721095842%26meid%3D8864319498041210802%26pid%3D100103%26prg%3D20140721095842%26rkt%3D4%26clkid%3D8864322381674458025&_qi=RTM1793565
<hateball> donglewifi: well, it would be sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<hateball> sudo being your way of elevating your rights, nano being the editor, and the rest being the file to edit
<phillw> hateball: he could also use gksudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf if he's not familiar with nano (and no telling a new comer to use vi :P )
<donglewifi> thanks, this is the result: http://pastebin.com/7JGLqg9E
<donglewifi> (actually I am using gedit :D )
<hateball> phillw: Yeah I know, just didnt want to switch editors midway :p
<hateball> besides, knowing how to use a cli editor comes in handy...
<hateball> donglewifi: oh man :D
<hateball> donglewifi: well. that's not a good looking file. remove everything from line 56 and down
<donglewifi> (with dark colour scheme) :D
<donglewifi> ok boss
<donglewifi> done
<hateball> Then save the file, and now we can reboot the machine. Still not done however.
<donglewifi> ok, I kinda thought that, but it's a step forward :D
<donglewifi> see ya soon
<donglewifi> ok, now I am at the previous stage before the mess
<hateball> donglewifi: alright, let's check first with "lsmod|grep rt" if it loaded rt2800 by itself this time
<donglewifi> I can see everything now but obviously the wireless doesn't wor
<donglewifi> k
<donglewifi> ok
<hateball> donglewifi: You can see networks now, but not connect, is that correct?
<donglewifi> yep, that's correct hateball
<donglewifi> http://pastebin.com/08iMuBmp
<hateball> donglewifi: Now do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and after that check in the additional drivers again
<donglewifi> ok, so I do the same: lsmod|grep rt?
<hateball> donglewifi: no no
<donglewifi> i did update and upgrade
<hateball> donglewifi: in preferences -> software -> additional drivers
<donglewifi> it seems there was nothing new added
<hateball> (I think, not on lubuntu atm)
<donglewifi> alright
<hateball> but it's in there someplace
<donglewifi> yep found it
<donglewifi> then?
<hateball> Does it show any additional things to install?
<hateball> Or well, enable
<donglewifi> Ehm it seems that the Nvidia Geforce
<hateball> Yes I saw you were using nouveau, it's up to you if you want the proprietary driver or not
<hateball> But... it would be nice if there was mention of the wifi stuff
<donglewifi> actually, that's another problem I had :D
<donglewifi> I have a graphic card, but am using the integrated one because started to not show the screen
<donglewifi> anyway
<donglewifi> there is nothing about wireless
<hateball> donglewifi: if you do... "dmesg | grep rt2" does it show anything about failing to load firmware?
<donglewifi> it seems to be something like 'disabling', i'll paste it in a second
<donglewifi> http://pastebin.com/t27uQesB
<donglewifi> what's this 'AP'
<donglewifi> it seems that here lies the problem
<hateball> it does seem it could be related to that network manager bug phillw spoke of
<hateball> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1104476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1104476 in network-manager (openSUSE) "Network manager cannot connect to WPA2/PEAP/MSCHAPv2 network without CA_Certificate" [High,Confirmed]
<hateball> donglewifi: what is the output of "modinfo rt2800usb" ?
<hateball> starting to run out of both ideas and time
<hateball> it's weird, the id for the device you pasted suggested it was 3072, yet according to dmesg it is 3071
<donglewifi> http://pastebin.com/dK3gaB3x
<donglewifi> :( that's really odd
<donglewifi> however, to tell you the full story, I had it working in Ubuntu.  Then I wanted to get Lubuntu because of its lightweight and that's it :)
<hateball> donglewifi: is the package linux-firmware installed? I guess it is
<phillw> donglewifi: hateball wifi stuff is done in core. not by lubuntu
<donglewifi> ehm, I am not sure
<donglewifi> can I check?
<hateball> phillw: yes?
<donglewifi> how? :D
<phillw> donglewifi: how did you install lubuntu?
<hateball> phillw: well, it could be some freaky depend on ubuntu-desktop vs lubuntu-desktop in this case, but even that is doubtful
<hateball> anyhow!
<donglewifi> I deleted ubuntu and installed from usb
<hateball> donglewifi: apt-cache policy linux-firmware
<hateball> should say if it's installed
<phillw> hateball: I want the instal usb checking, usb writers are creating bad images that leave you in the land of 'silly errors'.
<phillw> boot from usb and run the self test.
<donglewifi> I am really sorry phillw , but I don't know what self test is
<donglewifi> do you mean I should use the same usb pen that I used to install Lubuntu?
<hateball> let's not get sidetracked :|
<donglewifi> (there is something you should know, the pc is 64 bit but I have installed a 32 bit OS, does this matter?)
<hateball> no
<donglewifi> ok
<donglewifi> phew!
<hateball> donglewifi: what does "ls -lashv /lib/firmware|grep rt28" say?
<hateball> because that's where the rt2870.bin firmware should be... if the linux-firmware package is installed
<donglewifi> http://pastebin.com/kQUm4pGP
<phillw> donglewifi: when you boot from USB stick, it offers an option the "Test CD", I'd like that done.
<donglewifi> ok
<donglewifi> i will do it asap
<donglewifi> see you in a wee while
<donglewifi> thanks
<donglewifi> guys
<hateball> everything looks fine, I don't even know
<swift110> Hey
<phillw> wb donglewifi how is it now?
<donglewifi> it did not give any errors
<donglewifi> so I assume nothing wrong with the installation#
<phillw> donglewifi: it is still possible, so do a boot with the usb stick and get it to check itself
<donglewifi> sorry phillw , could you explain what check itself mean?
<phillw> donglewifi: when the usb boots, it offers a couple of options.. one of them is "Check CD", this also works on the USB
<donglewifi> I just did that
<donglewifi> no issues encountered
<phillw> donglewifi: good news, does wifi work?
<donglewifi> not yet my friend :(
<phillw> do you have the nm-applet ?
<Glorfindel> I am live booting lubuntu 14.04 on a dell latitude D820 and it doesn't recognize the wifi card
<Glorfindel> It is an intel
<phillw> Glorfindel: re-boot and do self test (it is in the boot screen)
<Glorfindel> ok
<swift110> Hello
<comics_idees> is there any good new programm for lubuntu?
<holstein> comics_idees: for what? you can fire up any ubuntu live CD and look at what is in the repos for 14.04 and see what is "new"
<phillw> comics_idees: or, you can be a real man and test 14.10 :P
<comics_idees> 14.10 is not lts
<holstein> comics_idees: what software are you interested in?
<comics_idees> for desktop pc
<comics_idees> anythins
<comics_idees> anything useful
<holstein> comics_idees: if you are interested in "new", you'll want to go with the latest releases, and likely not stay on the LTS's.. ubuntu is not a rolling release
<phillw> comics_idees: you want new stuff and LTS????.... Massive fail
<phillw> holstein: +1
<holstein> comics_idees: for what use? there are literally thousands of packages in the repos.. what are you trying to do?
<comics_idees> for better video, graphics etc
<comics_idees> better use of cards
<holstein> comics_idees: "better" video what? you mean, 3d grahpics drivers?
<comics_idees> no better use of existing old video card
<holstein> comics_idees: you can always ask the creators of the cards for "better" software.. its really ultimately up to them to support the products they create.. *all* of linux is open, and every company is able to and encouraged to support the devices they create
<comics_idees> yes ok
<holstein> comics_idees: there will likely never be better support for older cards.. quite possibly, they fall into the "legacy" category and actually dont get support
<holstein> comics_idees: be sure you check with your manufacturer and see what policy they have on linux support, and if they do not officially support linux, you can test upcoming releases and drivers and report bugs officially
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> also, anything that steam suggests should have the latest GPU drivers..
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> though, ppa's are not officially supported, they do provide a way to add more recent drivers to your system for GPU's.. though, on older hardware, that is likely not the concern..
<holstein> comics_idees: what is your concern with your graphics? are you trying to get 3d and not able to? are you trying to play games? and cannot?
<comics_idees> no I want to watch video
<comics_idees> and causes problems
<holstein> comics_idees: what video?
<comics_idees> for example dvdrip
<holstein> comics_idees: you dont need graphics drivers to watch video.. what video? where?
<holstein> comics_idees: dvdrip is *not* a video.. thats an application
<comics_idees> in an lubuntu software
<holstein> comics_idees: are you trying to watch a DVD you ripped? where? in what?
<holstein> comics_idees: lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. all lubuntu software is in the main ubuntu repos..
<holstein> comics_idees: what video are you having what trouble with?
<comics_idees> for any kind of video, divx avi etc
<comics_idees> it is not good play
<holstein> comics_idees: not "good"? or not playing at all? what makes you think this is related to your graphics hardware support?
<comics_idees> it plays the video but it makes pauses and freezings
<holstein> comics_idees: what are the specs of the system? could be, you are on lagacy hardware that may not provide you the funtionality you seek in linux
<comics_idees> my graphics card is very old
<holstein> comics_idees: i would try to remove the driver from the equation.. i would use a vesa driver and test.. you can force a vesa driver easily with a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> comics_idees: sure.. but, nothing in software will make your graphics card any newer..
<comics_idees> what is a vesa driver
<comics_idees> another problem is that I cannot play google earth
<holstein> i would try the vesa driver, and test.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 try it with this resolution and test.. dont even bother configuring it
<holstein> comics_idees: google earth requires 3d
<comics_idees> it says graphics card does not support 3d
<holstein> comics_idees: sure.. so you dont get google earth support from your hardware vendor for linux
<holstein> comics_idees: you dont get 3d support
<comics_idees> however i play google earth in same pc but not in lubutu
<comics_idees> I play google earth windows version
<sgo11> hi, what can cause /etc/fonts/local.conf not working? thanks.
<holstein> comics_idees: sure.. you are guaranteed 3d support from the vendor for windows.. there is likely a little sticker on the box that guarantees windows support..
<holstein> comics_idees: you can have the same support from them for *any* operating system that can run on the hardware.. linux, or whatever.. but they have only promised you windows support
<sgo11> my lxterminal uses Monospace font. but that is wrong. It's not the one I configured in /etc/fonts/local.conf. this is weird. This never happens before.
<comics_idees> I dont know if it has 3d but it works in windows but not in lubuntu
<holstein> comics_idees: you stated it does *not* have 3d support
<comics_idees> yes
<comics_idees> but I dont know if windows needs 3d
<comics_idees> maybe it does not need
<holstein> comics_idees: "works in windows" is irrelevant, since, they promised you windows would work on the hardware.. they never promised you linux woul
<holstein> would*
<holstein> comics_idees: its not that windows needs it.. its the google earth *requires* it..
<holstein> comics_idees: so, in windows, where the manufacturer has provided you a driver with 3d support, google earth works.. in linux where you are responsible for driver support, its not working
<holstein> comics_idees: what graphics chip do you have? have you tried any proprietary drivers?
<comics_idees> I use lubuntu in 2 different pcs
<comics_idees> one has a  ati radeon 9000/9100
<comics_idees> graphics card
<holstein> comics_idees: is that the one we are talking about?
<comics_idees> yes
<holstein> comics_idees: or, both dont do 3d?
<comics_idees> both
<holstein> comics_idees: have you tried the proprietary driver? on either?
<comics_idees> I am not sure
<holstein> comics_idees: do you know what a proprietary driver is? the manufacturers do provide drivers for linux in many cases
<comics_idees> yes but where is the ati radeon 9000/9100
<comics_idees> driver
<comics_idees> I cannot find it
<comics_idees> and how to install it
<holstein> comics_idees: what have you tried? the driver is in the repos.. you *can* find it..
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> comics_idees: in many cases, you dont need it.. but, the proprietary driver is likely the only chance for providing 3d support.. and if you have not tried it, try it
<holstein> comics_idees: is the other device ati as well?
<comics_idees> no I dont checked it
<comics_idees> I must check the other
<holstein> comics_idees: well, i would focus on one machine at a time, and as always, have data backed up and read up on installing and removing the driver modules
<suncokret> does anybody use xombrero browser?
<holstein> comics_idees: keep in mind, a team of professionals were hired to make sure windows works on that hardware.. you are basically taking that task on yourself for linux support..
<comics_idees> hm ok
<holstein> and, if the vendor has not made it easy for linux support, it may not be easy, or possible.. there are many devices that do not get 3d support in linux.. though, steam coming to linux has really helped.. i would follow any advice you read in the steam community for driver support
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<comics_idees> so what is steam?
<comics_idees> should I install steam client to pc?
<holstein> comics_idees: no.. i didnt say that at all
<phillw> !steam | comics_idees
<ubottu> comics_idees: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> comics_idees: what im saying is, steam is a gaming application that requires 3d. and they also now support linux.. so, anything they have documented will be relevant to you
<comics_idees> so if I install steam it might prompt to download some drivers that I need
<holstein> comics_idees: no, i did not say that
<holstein> comics_idees: no need to go installing steam, or another other applications.. there is *no* piece of software that is going to magically make your hardware supported
<holstein> comics_idees: what you can do is read up on the community support at steam, since steam is requiring 3d, and there is a large community there, and any driver info for your card at steam will be relevant
<holstein> comics_idees: start by literally simply installing the driver from the repos..
<wxl> o/
<suncokret> wxl
<suncokret> did you told me about xombrero? :)
<wxl> suncokret: i don't know. do you love it or hate it? it you love it, yes. otherwise, no. ;)
<suncokret> i can't find any options, you told me there is favorites...
<Unit193> :favorites
<suncokret> where Unit193 come from so fast
<suncokret> ?
<suncokret> :)
<wxl> suncokret: Unit193 is the master of xombrero.
<suncokret> i know
<suncokret> you told me last time
<Unit193> Nah, I don't use favorites.
<suncokret> i start xombrero but i can't find any options
<suncokret> it don't have menu bar
<suncokret> on right click it don't have any options
<Unit193> Looks like you need to read the manpage.  It's a vi like browser, it's not going to have those.
<wxl> he means it DOESN'T have those.
 * wxl does point out that gvim such things, and proceeds to point and laugh at poor old Unit193 
<suncokret> xombrero is about half lighter than opera
<suncokret> i use opera
<Unit193> gvim isn't vim. :D
<suncokret> firefox is much heavier than opera
<suncokret> xombrero is ligthe than opera but don't have much great options which opera have
<wxl> Unit193: i guess that's like saying that aptitude is not apt-get is not dpkg, which is somewhat true, but not really XD
<wxl> suncokret: sounds like you need to start programming a fork of xombrero with a menu bar.
<suncokret> i am not programer
<wxl> well, become one and your problems will be solved :)
<suncokret> i don't have problems, i use opera :)
<suncokret> it works very good
<wxl> then what's your question again? XD
<suncokret> question was about favorites in xombrero
<suncokret> because you told me there is
<suncokret> favorites
<wxl> and now you know the answer.
<wxl> so…
<suncokret> so xombrero is very light, but very poor with options :)
<wxl> not poor with options but certainly lacking a menu bar
<wxl> which some people consider a feature
<suncokret> how is not poor with options when it don't have almost any option?
<suncokret> :)
<wxl> suncokret: if you read the manpage, you'll find it has many.
<suncokret> how i can use them, keyboard shortcuts?
<wxl> suncokret: if you look just at the surface, then you won't see it. which is the same with vi. open up vi in a terminal and see how many options there are. it seems like apparently none. there are a TON of options. but they're all through keyboard commands.
<wxl> there was a time before the mouse…
 * wxl misses that time.
 * rafaellaguna don't uze mouzez
<wxl> rafaellaguna: wrong channel XD
<suncokret> i don't like to use terminal
<suncokret> :)
<wxl> my condolences
<wxl> you're missing about 90% of the full power of your operating system
<suncokret> i use keyboard shortcuts or mouse
<suncokret> and i like GUI
<suncokret> :)
<rafaellaguna> I love GUI too, but sometimes I open a term to do things that will last hours with windowed apps
<rafaellaguna> the I close it and it's a GUI again ;)
<suncokret> i open term sometimes too
<wxl> i use a gui browser
<wxl> i use a gui for image editing
<wxl> i use guis mostly for creating audio but that's largely because i don't feel like re-creating all the interfaces and making them usable in a terminal for improv use
<suncokret> i use gui for everything, because i can do everything which i need in Lubuntu with
<wxl> and that's about it
<suncokret> gui
 * rafaellaguna loves command BEEP
 * wxl loves redirecting /dev/urandom to the dsp
<wxl> s/redirecting/piping/
<wxl> rafaellaguna: you mean irc beep?
<rafaellaguna> no, command beep, for making beep noise :P
<wxl> yeah don't use that one
<suncokret> <wxl> you're missing about 90% of the full power of your operating system
<rafaellaguna> wxl, a newbie question, how the hell could I send something to nowhere? I mean, like "> nul"
<suncokret> wxl, i don't know what i miss, because i do everything what i need without terminal
<wxl> rafaellaguna: echo "something" > /dev/null
<rafaellaguna> ooh, right
<wxl> like there's a great shirt that parodies the saying "i'm with stupid" and says "i'm with /dev/null"
<rafaellaguna> I did > nul and, obviously, it created a nul file :D
<wxl> yuuuup
<wxl> suncokret: to each his own
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> i was try linux 10 years before, and i leave it after month
<wxl> why?
<suncokret> because then i can't do everything which i need from gui
<wxl> like?
<suncokret> i don't remember everything
<suncokret> but i know that i had problems with cyrillic
<wxl> there is a gui for that. xnotes :)
<suncokret> i have much file and directory names in cyrillic
<wxl> !info xnotes
<ubottu> Package xnotes does not exist in trusty
<rafaellaguna> I needed a drawing app and then I met with GIMP, and Windows was dead for me
<wxl> aw crap what's it called?
<rafaellaguna> xpad
<wxl> suncokret: there's fonts for that
<wxl> !info xpad
<ubottu> xpad (source: xpad): sticky note application for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 89 kB, installed size 622 kB
<wxl> yes that.
<suncokret> now it work
<wxl> never forget things again
<rafaellaguna> !info cucumber
<ubottu> cucumber (source: cucumber): acceptance testing framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.8-1 (trusty), package size 84 kB, installed size 507 kB
<wxl> rafaellaguna: have you used inkscape at all?
<rafaellaguna> OMG
<rafaellaguna> it's my daily app ;)
<wxl> nice
<wxl> i haven't fully mastered it
<suncokret> now cyrillc works great
<rafaellaguna> there's a nice app now in repos, mypaint, if you have an intuos or wacom
<wxl> steep learning curve and i dabble in graphics. dont' have a daily use for it. but it's awesome
<suncokret> and all files and directory names which are in cyrillic i can see
<wxl> i gto everyone at work using it (even on windows) because it can import and export pdfs :)
<rafaellaguna> you should try, wxl, results are like oil paintings
<wxl> i wish i had one! actually i got an app for my tablet that will use it as an input device
<wxl> cool
<rafaellaguna> except mine that looks like a cat vomit
<wxl> also now that the kernel accepts wiimotes and xbox controllers i was going to try to use them rafaellaguna XD
<wxl> oooh cat vomit!!!!!!
<suncokret> now linux work fine
<wxl> well glad all is well suncokret
<rafaellaguna> do it, let your inner artist awake
<suncokret> i expect to be able to do all what i need from gui
 * wxl coughs up a hair ball, puts a frame around it and hangs it up with some dramatic lighting on the wall.
<suncokret> and even lubuntu which is lightest enviroment do work
<suncokret> :)
<rafaellaguna> suncokret, you know what? I was using OSX and it lacks tooones of Linux resources
<wxl> suncokret: in my impression that's a generally high expectation for lubuntu (there are some things…) so i'm glad to hear it!
<rafaellaguna> it has a terminal which can do nothing
<rafaellaguna> and for every complex install you need to add additional command line packages
<wxl> rafaellaguna: the terminal is DIFFERENT. but the annoying thing is that it's not only not linux, it's not even proper freebsd.
<rafaellaguna> I mean servers, collaborative boards, etc,
<wxl> i was on os x too before my official move to linux full time
<wxl> the more i used it the more i got irritated at it because i do use the terminal A LOT
<rafaellaguna> it's a fake of Unix, they took bsd and screwed it up
<wxl> pretty much
<suncokret> lubuntu is great distribution i can do everything what i need from gui
<rafaellaguna> we're glad you do :)
<suncokret> and i don't need other linux
<wxl> indeed
<rafaellaguna> I tested ALL
<rafaellaguna> except CentOS
<suncokret> and it finaly have lts
<wxl> well feel free to hang out here suncokret and help others. we could use all the volunteers we can get. are you on the mailing list?
<wxl> cent is derived from what again?
<rafaellaguna> dunno, checking...
<newaz> I install dconf turn off screen saver , but after few minutes it goes to login panel. Is it any bugs with that ?
<phillw> ..
<rafaellaguna> redhat
<wxl> well if you've used redhat there you go
<rafaellaguna> so no interest then :)
<wxl> heh
<rafaellaguna> my first Linux was RedHat, then Mandrake, then OpenSuSE, then Ubuntu
<wxl> newaz: meaning it goes to the screensaver login panel??
<wxl> rafaellaguna: i started with slackware :)
<rafaellaguna> trust me, no other Linu has the same community, support, easyness and "stupidness"
<wxl> rafaellaguna: actually if you want to consider all unix-like operating systems, i started with freebsd. terminal only.
<wxl> rafaellaguna: that's why i stayed here and continue to stick with canonical.
<rafaellaguna> yes, I hadn't a desktop in redhat, it came later :)
<wxl> i used an old kde when i started
<rafaellaguna> first it was a primitive X, with a look and feel that I still miss (that dotted background, with a clock floating)
<wxl> guess what we use at work? kkubuntu XD
<wxl> rafaellaguna: don't forget xeyes!
<rafaellaguna> no way! I can't use other thing than OSX (Spain is sold to Apple and Microchown)
 * rafaellaguna lovez xeyes!
<wxl> rafaellaguna: http://bikefridaywalter.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/macbochs.png
<suncokret> i tryed xfce, cinnamon, mate, kde.... and i prefer lxde
<rafaellaguna> even with msdos, I didn't use msdos, mine was drdos with a graphic GEM environment
<wxl> i used the original dos
<rafaellaguna> I use now XFCE, because of the BeOS resemblance (tweaked a lot, of course)
<wxl> my love affair with m$ ended with 95 because the terminal became mostly unusable.
<suncokret> i used win98 more then 10 years
<wxl> you're using xfce on lubuntu???
<rafaellaguna> yup :D http://i.imgur.com/xuGRyyb.png
<wxl> just the window manager?
<rafaellaguna> the whole desktop
<wxl> wow crazy
<wxl> i wonder how that all works out
<rafaellaguna> I have 6 or 7 desktops installed, I need them to test my icons and themes
<suncokret> i tried xfce on lubuntu, but lxde is better
<wxl> O_O
<wxl> i use lxde but have canned openbox in lieu of awesomewm
<rafaellaguna> everything works fine until I install Plasma, then everything blows
<wxl> rafaellaguna: yeah well that's kde for you
<rafaellaguna> try fluxbox
<wxl> kde is the emacs of de's: too weird
<wxl> rafaellaguna: i have but awesomewm is tiling
<wxl> i like to not touch my mouse XD
<rafaellaguna> kde was too window-ish at first, and that problem with Nokia / QT libs...
<wxl> i want to swap out lightdm for slim but last time i tried it didn't "just work" and i didn't have time to mess with it
<rafaellaguna> then KDE4 appeared and didn't like it at all
 * wxl realizes we're pretty offtopic here. i'm going to head off. ;)
<newaz> wxl: yes login panel
<wxl> newaz: yeah that's some weird stuff. try doing it and then checking your log files
<absk007> any dark theme for lubuntu?
<absk007> will it work with Netbook?
<yz3pD> onyx
<holstein> it? you mean lubuntu? yes.. lubuntu will work for netbooks
<ianorlin> I don't know if themes change the backround of the lubuntu netbook session image to something dark?
<holstein> yeah, i agree, now that i understand the question.. the netbook session has limited theming options
<ianorlin> A dark theme will work on a netbook in the regular lubuntu netbook if you use Lubuntu session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Theming
<holstein> yeah, i dont use the netbook session on netbooks
<yz3pD> just use normal lubuntu sesson everywere
<absk007> yz3pD, holstein, actually i've very limited memory (2 GB) & HDD (7.52 GB) & CPU (1 GHz)
<yz3pD> absk007, i have 1,5gb ram 500gb hdd 2*1ghz
<yz3pD> maybe puppy linux is the right for you
<absk007> puppy linux? why ?
<ianorlin> 2 GB is more than enough for lubuntu the hard drive is pretty tight and low cpu might be a problem
<absk007> i've 2 cores 1 GHz AMD C50 CPU
<absk007> My netbook is ASUS 1215B EeePC
<anarkhos> hmm
<absk007> though i brought it for programming in Windows 7, when i did, it just crashed my 320 GB HDD in 1 yr. (wan't using it primarily)
<anarkhos> i installed lubuntu on an acer aspire one netbook (2gb ram, 1.3ghz cpu if i recall correctly, 20gb reserved for the lubuntu partition) a few weeks ago. seems to run fine so far
<ianorlin> it will run on that
<absk007> Firefox lags in my netbook
<absk007> ianorlin, so.. i should choose Normal lubuntu session rather than Netbook. rt?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> if you want a dark theme
<holstein> absk007: i dont think 2 gb's is limited.. i dont fine the netbook vs the desktop session of lxde to save resources
<ianorlin> I think netbook is mainly to have large icons on small screen
<holstein> absk007: i dont think you'll find much benifit to the netbook session for that
<ianorlin> so you can see to launch things
<absk007> ok. Thanks.
 * ianorlin wonders if netbook partially helps accessability for some people with bad vision
<holstein> yeah. .the "blown up" launcher is really the only benefit.. not resource management in any way
<absk007> i'll switch soon.
<Someus> Hello! I have outdated graphics card. Ati X1200.. Is there a way to get proprietary driver on Lubuntu 14.04 for it?
<Someus> I read that proprietary driver works on Ubuntu 8.o4
<ianorlin> proprietary drivers are not supported by the vendors forever
<holstein> Someus: not a "magical" way.. i mean, they (ati) either provide one, or not
<ianorlin> and probably do not work on newer supported lubuntu versions
<Someus> So no way?
<holstein> Someus: you can always step back if you think that will help.. in theory, *if* the card was supported, you can force support.. but, they older module may be for the older kernels, and not be able to be used with modern kernels
<holstein> Someus: there is always a way..
<holstein> Someus: the vendor is welcome to support you.. but they may choose not to keep maintaining "legacy" hardware
<holstein> personally, on older hardware, i juse use the open driver, or vesa... 3d support on a card that old will be a compromise in any scenario
<Someus> I find that Open source drivers give little bit worse performance when watching youtube/
<Someus> on Windows i had smoother youtube videos streaming
<holstein> Someus: i think you'll find that even if you had a supported driver, in linux, in  youtube, on that old hardware, performance will be compromised.. 3d driver or no
<holstein> Someus: on windows you *will* have smoother performance, since you were promised that from ati
<holstein> if they want, they can help you make linux performance "better".. buy they likely are not interested in it
<Someus> With Windows Vista i had problems with 1GB ram.. and since i have integrated video card i have about 850 ram. Laptop froze so often and HDD won't stop writing something.. Lubuntu is perfect.
<Someus> holstein i doubt they will help me.
<holstein> Someus: they *do* help you.. with what they have promised to help you with
<ianorlin> not sure much you can do about youtube performance
<holstein> Someus: they never said they would help you with linux support.. and, as i said, 3d support is not the only issue
 * ianorlin wishes there was more stuff in audio format only for some things
<Someus> Why Open Source drivers are not as good as proprietary drivers?
<holstein> flash support in general is a compromise.. you'd likely do "better" to use the recent flash that is in google chrome with the open drive
<holstein> Someus: ?
<holstein> Someus: they open source developers are not given information to support the proprietary hardware
<ianorlin> I have heard people complain about fglrx though
<Someus> They are some secrets in hardware?
<absk007> so how to choose a gfx that works for everything?
<holstein> Someus: ? its proprietary hardware
<holstein> Someus: you cant just create an open driver that will work with it
<holstein> Someus: *they* are able, and welcome to create drivers that support the device they create, and they can open the source if they like
<ianorlin> the open driver developers do as much as they can but don't have designs of the all the raedon stuff
<absk007> hmm... Can't there be an open gfx card like Arduino or RasberryPi, etc.
<holstein> Someus: they never promised they would.. so nothing is "broken" here.. or malfunctioning.. or needing fixed..
<ianorlin> actually rasberrypi has proprietary gpu
<ianorlin> intel integrated gpu have open source drivers that are made by intel of good quality but aren't the fanciest hardware
<absk007> is there no freedom like Richard Stallman expected?
<Someus> Okay.. I understand. Are there actually graphics card makers making open source drivers?
<Someus> ianorlin okay
<ianorlin> the intel igp drivers are open
<holstein> absk007: ?
<holstein> absk007: anyone is welcome and encouraged to create whatever software they like
<Someus> I don't understand why manufacturers installed on my slow laptop Windows Vista.. :)
<holstein> absk007: if ati wants to create an open driver, no one will stop them
<holstein> absk007: but, they dont. and they never promised they would..
<absk007> holstein, matter of fact - They Don't
<Someus> Is it hard job to make open source driver?
<Someus> for ATi
<holstein> absk007: they are welcome to.. and can.. all of linux is open
<holstein> the issue is, to expect magic from open source developers to support some hardware they have no access to.. or information on
<holstein> the machine came with windows support.. thats what you are promised..
<Someus> ATI should release open source. it isn't hard to do.
<absk007> holstein, why don't they make open source drivers? What's the reason?
<holstein> if you want linux support, try a reseller like system76
<holstein> if you want open drivers, use intel.. they provide open drivers
<Someus> holstein if i had Intel graphics
<holstein> absk007: its a company, friend.. ask them.. they are welcome to create what they like
<absk007> #ati
<holstein> they are not asking me, or us, or you if they should open the source for the drivers..
<Someus> Great job on making Lubuntu
<Someus> I tried many distros. I find this distro best for me yet
<Someus> for this laptop
<Someus> Oh i found that in Additional Drivers there are offer to use proprietary Wireless driver. What should i use?
<holstein> Someus: there is no "should".. just what works for you
<Someus> I don't know. I need best performance
<holstein> if you have wifi, i would use what you are using.. if you have issues, try a proprietary one.. if you want open, replace the hardware with hardware that uses an open driver
<Someus> currently i am wired
<holstein> Someus: "best" is always a matter of opinion and use case.. is the wifi working? if so, i would leave it alone
<Someus> i haven't installed driver for Wireless yet
<holstein> Someus: if not.. try a proprietary driver.. if you want open, buy a wifi chip that supports open driver
<Someus> ok
<absk007> holstein, how to know which wifi chip supports open drivers?
<holstein> absk007: ask them, friend.. they can make what they like, and all of linux is open
<holstein> absk007: anyone can make drivers.. and comply with "open" standards or licensing
<absk007> holstein, ok.
<holstein> absk007: "open" is just that.. its not different code.. or "better"..
<holstein> its a license
<Someus> ok now im proud user of proprietary driver
<holstein> if you want to use open drivers, one must research, and purchase with that in mind
<absk007> "open" fullfills the dream of Richard Stallman!!
<Someus> Is there open source Windows OS? :)
<holstein> i personally prefer open.. but, my, nor Richard's preferences dictate quality..
<holstein> Someus: lots of open source software is available for windows.. microsoft releases open code
<Someus> Why for example games on Windows are performing better?
<holstein> Someus: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> Someus: i would ask in a windows channel about windows software
<absk007> why is DX better than OpenCL?
<absk007> or OpenGL?
<holstein> wow.. it wont be for every case
<holstein> if something works better, its better for that need
<Someus> I am little bit confused. Why Tablet with 1 GB ram performs better faster and smoother than my laptop with 1 GB ram?
<holstein> Someus: driver support.. the configuration.. the tasks.. etc.. literally anything
<Someus> I want similiar OS like android on PC :)
<holstein> Someus: nothing is preventing google from providing android for your PC
<holstein> Someus: there is chromium os.. but its not android. android is arm based.. there are android x86 projects
<Someus> what is arm based?
<holstein> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<holstein> its why you cant phisically load android on your pc easily..
<holstein> its different chip architecture
<Someus> android x86 is like emulator which slows down pc
<holstein> Someus: thats not what i said
<holstein> Someus: there are actual x86 ports of android.. AFAIK
<holstein> Someus: nothing prevents google from releasing android for x86.. ask them.. but, they dont now..
<Someus> i know but I would like to get same performance on my PC as android tablets get with same RAM :)
<Someus> For example i used my laptop just to browse Internet
<holstein> Someus: i personally get *better*..
<holstein> Someus: if you want "good" linux support, buy  with that in mind.. dont buy with windows support in mind and expect linux to magically work
<holstein> try system76 or another reseller
<Someus> Im not complaining
<absk007> offtopic can done in #lubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> Someus: you are welcom to complain, in the offtopic channel. im trying my best to only state facts, so you can make an informed desicion
<Someus> I don't know why this laptop came with Windows Vista at first place as Vista needs at least 2 GB ram
<holstein> Someus: ?
<holstein> Someus: ask the vendor why they ship what they ship. but, you are promised windows support there. thats why linux is not performing "out of the box" as you like
<Someus> Lubuntu is faster that's what i lile
<Someus> like
<Someus> Ok that's it
<Someus> Im going. bye
<explodingmango> Hi. When someone has a moment... I've got some weirdness with XML file associations and mimeapps.list, and I'd like to figure out if it's a bug before submitting it.
<explodingmango> Ah, I'll just describe it now so I can copy-paste it later. Using Lubuntu's default file manager (PCManFM), if I try to change the program to open XML files, the change doesn't stick.
<explodingmango> And it looks like when it tries to make the XML association change, in mimeapps.list it writes to the "application/xml=" line but not the "text/xml=" line. And it reads the text/xml line back to determine the file association, which is why it never changes.
<explodingmango> So I can work around it by changing the "text/xml=" line manually. I'm hoping someone can tell me if this is a reproducible bug, and if so, whether to file it under pcmanfm or something else. Thanks!
<phillw> explodingmango:  raise a bug report. I've never come across it, but that is not to say it exists
<explodingmango> Oh, hey. I also asked in #lxde (on another server), and some guy said his mimeapps.list didn't have a text/xml entry, and that if it wasn't there PCManFM would prefer the application/xml entry instead
<explodingmango> And lo and behold, removing that entry worked. Not sure how it got there in the first place (maybe from all the browsers and text editors I installed
<explodingmango> Update: The guy in #lxde says it's probably a bug in glib and he'll file a bug report.
<suncokret> i need help
<phillw> !ask | suncokret
<ubottu> suncokret: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<suncokret> how can i change resoluton in log on screen?
<patarr> where is font config on lubuntu?
<wxl> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<patarr> wxl: I have a fonts.conf file. Where would I put that?
<wxl> patarr: no clue. maybe that page mentions something about it? i've never used such a beast.
<melodie> patarr try lxappearance
#lubuntu 2014-08-08
<deitarion> Does anyone know of a way to get rid of the categories in the Places sidebar in GTK+ 3.x file dialogs and can anyone point me to the icon names I need to symlink to restore color to my Places icons?
<deitarion> I've been trying to ditch all the GTK+ 3.x applications added between 12.04 and 14.04 but I haven't been able to get Ark working and I'm still evaluating QMMP as a replacement for Audacious Media Player which restores external MIDI support.
<deitarion> My need for that answer just became a little less urgent. Turns out I just needed to manually run `kbuildsycoca4` to unbreak Ark because Lubuntu 14.04 broke KDE's ability to do it on demand.
<mikubuntu> what an awful day --- att said they would just have to bring a new box for my upgraded speed paclkage of 45mbps, which they graciously offered bcause comcast offered me 105mbps. the guy was here from 11am til 8pm!!! drilling holes in the house and running new cable, etc. arrrrrgh. well, hes gone now, and i only tested the lubuntu laptop in the living room, which connected without any prob. i din't thinnk it was necessary to test
<mikubuntu> so i'm hookd to ether now trying to figure how to get connected wireless. this task tray doesnt even have the little applet that shows available networks, and the network connections app from the menu doesn't detect networks either. (it was working on the previous modem fine)
<mikubuntu> btw -- 45mbps 'ain't all that'
<holstein> i say, since you have spent 9 hours on it, maybe just give it a break and come back fresh.. could be anything
<mikubuntu> i'm brave, i'll have a go if someone could help me diagnose
<mikubuntu> (have terminal, will type0
<holstein> mikubuntu: you said the machine worked before the new att modem showed up.. sounds like you might want to call att
<holstein> mikubuntu: what do i do? i try all machines i have.. i try and wire in and see how the wifi is set up.. i typicaly reset the modem and build from scratch after "the guy" leaves anyway
<mikubuntu> they don't 'support' linux (of course)
<holstein> mikubuntu: ?
<holstein> mikubuntu: so.. get something they do support
<holstein> mikubuntu: dont stack up all your odds negatively.. i assure you, lubuntu is not prevening that connection from happening
<holstein> mikubuntu: are you seeing the wifi access point?
<holstein> do you have any other machines to test with?
<mikubuntu> as i said -- i tested mom's lubuntu laptop, and its working fine
<holstein> mikubuntu: i see no mention of mom's laptop above..
<holstein> mikubuntu: what are you trying to connect? and how is what failing?
<mikubuntu> it has the little applet in the tray and i just clicked on it, it showed me all the available wireless signals, i put in the password and voila
<holstein> mikubuntu: ok.. so whats the question?
<holstein> mikubuntu: that lubuntu laptop *is* connecting? whats the problem then?
<mikubuntu> this other box is not connecting
<holstein> ok.. what other box?
<mikubuntu> see 22:46
<holstein> mikubuntu: no thanks, you can just tell me more clearly right now
<holstein> mikubuntu: what other box? what wifi chip? what errors?
<holstein> mikubuntu: are you able to see the device? do you have the nm-applet running?
<mikubuntu> well, hes gone now, and i only tested the lubuntu laptop in the living room, which connected without any prob. i din't thinnk it was necessary to test the other lub box in  the other room.
<mikubuntu> nm-aplet doesn't appear on this box
<holstein> mikubuntu: so, its not connecting then? do you have the nm-applet in the tray?
<holstein> mikubuntu: ok.. run it, manually, and see that it appears
<mikubuntu> ok, how
<mikubuntu> does it need to be installed somehow?
<holstein> mikubuntu: i open the terminal and type "nm-applet" and run it, and share error output
<holstein> mikubuntu: the applet comes with lubuntu
<mikubuntu> k, i thought so, but its not appearing
<holstein> mikubuntu: you can also run a live CD on the hardware and test that everything is working as expected.. so you can see if the issue is with your installation
<holstein> mikubuntu: ok.. what errors?
<holstein> mikubuntu: good luck to you..
<holstein> !wifi | mikubuntu this can be helpful
<ubottu> mikubuntu this can be helpful: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> as well as #ubuntu, since you have a more general wifi connection issue that is not lubuntu or lxde specific necessarily.. im out..
<mikubuntu> seems to be connected now, but did return these errors :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985111/
<sgo11> Is that possible to uninstall/remove whoopsie and apport? thanks.
<sgo11> this is crazy, I can not even uninstall/remove firefox !?
<sgo11> it will automatically remove my lubuntu-desktop. how come?
<sgo11> it seems I can not remove anything. I tried transmission. it's the same. it will also remove lubuntu-desktop. how come?
<sgo11> what a crazy world !
<mikubuntu> holstein: seems to be connected now, but did return these errors :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7985111/
<sgo11> hi, when a window is focused, in the lxpanel window list, it's focused with gray gradient color. (hopefully my english makes sense). Is that possible to remove the gradient effect? thanks.
<ianorlin> sgo11 then how will you tell which window is active and has mouse?
<sgo11> ianorlin, I am trying to remove the gradient effect. not the color. the focus window can still has dark background.
<sgo11> ianorlin, everything is flat now. I don't like gradient.
<Someus> Hi. I installed Lubuntu. But my keyboard layout is set to US whereas i selected LV during installation.
<Someus> Why is that?
<ianorlin> I think that is a bug
<Someus> ianorlin hi. I had to adjust it manually.
<Someus> Also during Lubuntu boot i got message on screen ..../cryptswapt1 drive is not ready
<Someus> not sure what it was
<Someus> Does it have to do with "Encrypt Home folder" option during install?
<sgo11> To customize lubuntu, how to change the text "Logout Lubuntu 14.04 Session?" when clicking the shutdown button in the panel? thanks.
<fares> hi all
<fares> i use lubuntu 14  when i update to  14.04   the update end with some error   after restart and run the system again   when i  choose user  and enter password  after login   the system return me  to  the  login  window again
<fares> i can use guest   user  only
<fares> ?
<ianorlin>                 /reconnect
<sgo11> any ideas with any of my questions? thanks.
<sgo11> can anyone please help me on changing the logout text? thanks.
 * ianorlin thinks it is embeded in an image
<sgo11> ianorlin, it's not an image. if I change the locale, the words will be changed and "Lubuntu 14.04" remains.
<absk007> how to change theme?
<absk007> i've downloaded an openbox theme
<sgo11> absk007, obconf
<absk007> sgo11, should i extract the archive .tar.gz & select the .obt file which is along side a directory with lots of pngs?
<sgo11> absk007, sorry, I never change a theme yet. maybe some other people can help you on this. I just know you can select diff themes in obconf.
<absk007> why isn't the border changing of some apps?
<hateball> they might be using different decorations, what apps are they
<absk007> hateball, hexchat
<absk007> it use Pixbuf gtk engine
<absk007> how to change the gtk theme?
<hateball> a google suggests gtk-chtheme but I do not know
 * hateball uses KDE, just lurks here for more general questions really ;|
<absk007> how to uninstall wifi drivers?
<sgo11> can anyone help, please? basically, I want to remove the text at the top of lxsession-logout.
<Someus> Hi I need a sound recorder application
<Someus> is there sound recorder in Lubuntu in default apps?
<hateball> Someus: I'd install and use Audacity
<Someus> I don't need complex one
<absk007> sound off on lock. why ?
<average_guy> Bug #1354405
<ubottu> bug 1354405 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encryption fails during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354405
<average_guy> I am trying to improve my bug reports, what else could I attach to this to make it more helpful?
<phillw> average_guy: depends if you want your rain to melt...
<phillw> make that *brain* :P
<average_guy> I have used vmxray to go in and pull logs before if thats what you mean phillw, I don't really know what specifically to go get tho
<phillw> average_guy: there is channel #ubuntu-bugs and there is also a short session from bug master general at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t21:30
<average_guy> awesome thx
<phillw> average_guy: my introduction can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy/
<phillw> that's all back when we had classroom sessions, so plenty on there to read up on :)
<phillw> average_guy: and to totally fry your brain.... http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<average_guy> this all looks like good info, thx phillw.  I yam readin away :D
<phillw> average_guy: there is a bug master on here, he is away from keyboard most of the time. But you can always ping him ... his nick starts as tewar ..... you can guess the rest :)
<phillw> He's a good guy.
<phillw> average_guy: for a ubiquity bug on release +1 grab balloons in #ubuntu-quality
<phillw> or you can go to #ubuntu+1 (balloons is pretty good at taking bugs on)
<sgo11> Why lxqt does not use the icons from the icon theme that I picked?
<absk007> i installed lubuntu minimal but couldn't connect to internet. I ran pppoeconf but it did find my LAN but couldn't recognize the net connection in it.
<absk007> how to install httrack Website Copier?
<absk007> is there anyone in here who could help me setup lubuntu minimal after installing?
<galo> hi I want to change the login background. Is there a simple way to substiute  he default background with any .jpg of my choosing ?
<galo> Maybe even the same .jpg I use as edesktop wallpaper for example
<galo> *desktop
<rafaellaguna> galo, let me check it
<galo> thanks fafarellaguna
<galo> rafaellaguna...
<rafaellaguna> I need to remember where the files are in the package...
<rafaellaguna> ready, galo?
<galo> I was hoping to just scrounge around and find the file and change it...
<rafaellaguna> absk007, I'm with you right now
<galo> yes...ready
<rafaellaguna> you need a 1600x1200 image or it will be deformed
<rafaellaguna> must be a PNG file, not JPEG
<galo> k
<rafaellaguna> then you edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<rafaellaguna> look for "background=whatever.png" and put there your image in the way "background=/home/galo/images/whatever.png"
<rafaellaguna> we're working in some way to use current wallpaper, but it's not working for now, sorry
<absk007> rafaellaguna, after installing minimal, i ran pppoeconf. It did find my LAN & WLAN but doesn't configure them.
<absk007> rafaellaguna, brb
<absk007> eating
<rafaellaguna> :)
<rafaellaguna> minimal without desktop? or minimal with lubuntu-core?
<galo> so will I have success if I follow the above rafaellaguna ?
<rafaellaguna> indeed, galo :)
<galo> well ty then !
<galo> ohh and what is the best way please to convert my .jpg to .png ?...thanks
<galo> mtpaint ?
<rafaellaguna> easier, open the jpg with LX Image Viewer (the default Lubuntu viewer) and use the menu File / Save As
<rafaellaguna> in the name put whatever.png and voilà
<galo> excellent, even easier
<rafaellaguna> if you have the menu-less version look for a "save as" icon at the bottom and choose the file format
<galo> thats a great function
<rafaellaguna> an easy way to convert ico, png, tif, png, bmp and jpg formats
<absk007> rafaellaguna, minimal with WM
<rafaellaguna> do you have a desktop?
<absk007> rafaellaguna, yeah! but nothing installed apart from LXTERM & XTERM
<absk007> rafaellaguna, why pppoeconf doesn't config my LAN?
<rafaellaguna> it should do
<absk007> but it doesn't
<rafaellaguna> why don't you use nm-applet
<absk007> but it's not available.
<rafaellaguna> oh right, because you don't have a connection inside the VM
<absk007> rafaellaguna, not VM.
<absk007> i installed it in my HDD
<rafaellaguna> ok
<absk007> rafaellaguna, soln?
<rafaellaguna> the question is I never configured it, I always used nm-applet
<rafaellaguna> let me derive this question to another guy ;)
 * ianorlin has mostly used nm-applet as well
<absk007> rafaellaguna, is nm-applet available in lubuntu-core?
<rafaellaguna> I think so, let me check what package includes it
<absk007> rafaellaguna, no it doesn't. http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lubuntu-core
<ianorlin> yeah it isn't in lubuntu core
<rafaellaguna> network-manager-applet, outside yes
<absk007> how to install. No net in lubuntu-core
<rafaellaguna> that's beyond my skills :(
<absk007> i installed lubuntu-core using lubuntu alt. image
<absk007> rafaellaguna, ianorlin, who will help me?
<absk007> why is no one helping me?
<rafaellaguna> don't desperate :)
<ianorlin> absk007 normally my internet is just plugging into ethernet may setup automatically but I don't know how you configured your mini install
<absk007> ianorlin, i didn't configure the internet while installing lubuntu-core
<rafaellaguna> yup, mine too, when I did a minimal setup a dialog configured LAN
<absk007> rafaellaguna, but i cancelled 'em
<rafaellaguna> a ha! :)
<absk007> so what..one may not have internet while installing but might have internet after installation
<rafaellaguna> no, you have internet WHILE installing, because a minimal setup may need some extras not present in the ISO, so it connects automatically or let you configure a PPP connection
<absk007> rafaellaguna, then how it installed? I installed using alternative installer image
<absk007> i didn't connect it to internet at any moment. Remove the n/w cables
<rafaellaguna> the Alternate ISO? it has a full desktop, you should have a LAN setup tool
<absk007> rafaellaguna, so how do i do that?
<rafaellaguna> have you check askubuntu in the meanwhile? I'm looking for a solution, anyway
<rafaellaguna> what does ppoeconf say?
<absk007> rafaellaguna, pppoeconf says nothing. It just hops my LAN, WLAN, MUlti-mode.... but doesn't do the work
<absk007> how to see power stats in lubuntu?
<rafaellaguna> here's the wiki for adslpppoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ianorlin> powerstats do you mean for battery absk007?
<absk007> ianorlin, yep!
<absk007> rafaellaguna, what more is there other than manual installation.
<ianorlin> lubuntu by defualt uses xfce battery monitor?
<absk007> ianorlin, does it show the stats?
<ianorlin> it shows percent of battery
<absk007> ianorlin, but i need a stat.
<ianorlin> it also shows full charge and how much charging
<absk007> ianorlin, but i need a stat
<absk007> like in the ubuntu
<ianorlin> a stat?
<absk007> Power Statistics
<holstein> absk007: use the one from ubuntu.. since lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<ianorlin> might bring in a ton of dependencies
<absk007> damn!
<holstein> depends on what it is... otherwise, something like conky might do the trick
<holstein> !conky
<ianorlin> abskoo7 powertop has some power management features but not sure what stats you are thinking
<holstein> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-4 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<deitarion> Since I updated to Lubuntu 14.04, the update manager seems to have started nagging me to restart daily. Is there a way to disable that feature or do I just have to rip out the entire GUI update manager and cook up my own update notifier using a apt-get, a terminal, and a shell script?
<deitarion> s/a apt-get/apt-get/
<deitarion> Also, I'm too burned out to report yet another bug, but LXPanel is ignoring the OnlyShowIn key on several package manager components and displaying duplicate menu entries.
<deitarion> For example, software-properties-gnome.desktop and software-properties-gtk.desktop
<deitarion> According to the results I found, there should be "auto-launch" and "hide-reboot-notification" keys under com.ubuntu.update-notifier in the dconf hierarchy, but I just examined my entire dconf hierarchy and they seem to have been removed along the way from 12.04 to 14.04.
<deitarion> (This sort of nonsense is why I despise GNOME and anything they or their adherents get their grubby hands on. It's MY computer, dammit, and I'll rip out and replace as much of it as I need to in order to make it recognize that it answers to me!)
<phillw> deitarion: just say yes...
<deitarion> For anyone who stumbles across the channel logs and wants my solution, http://blog.ssokolow.com/archives/2014/08/08/hacking-together-a-quick-update-notifier/
<hyponic> Hi.. i am having problems with macmini that installed lubuntu on. I can't get the sound to work. when i try to start audio mixer it says GStreamer was unable to detect sound device. ps i am new to linux so please be patient with me.
<phillw> hyponic: you will need to hang around for wxl . ppc testers are few in number
<hyponic> i googled a bit and i found an old post saying to download  linux-backports-modules-alsa-generic but i can't find that package
#lubuntu 2014-08-09
<wxl> hyponic: you're on a ppc machine?
<hyponic> wxl i am on a mac mini 3.1
<wxl> hyponic: start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Why_do_I_have_no_sound.3F
<hyponic> wxl i am new to linux so this might be a little advanced for me. i don't want to destroy anything more. PS we had to delete something b43 modprobe thing. but i remeber that we had to remove something that had with sound becuase the module crashe with the one we needed for the wifi.
<hyponic> i don't know if you might understand what i am talking about because i don't understand it myself :P
<wxl> hyponic: you mean you had to add b43 or delete it?
<hyponic> wxl had to add it. but it crashed with something else that was installed. Pulse audio or something (might be wrong with the name here)
<wxl> hyponic: if you have pulse audio, that's strange. are you using lubuntu or ubuntu?
<hyponic> xbmcbuntu wich is based on lubuntu. so i am in a xfce now
<wxl> hyponic: does it come standard with pulse audio? cuz i wouldn't recommend it normally
<wxl> however the xbmc part may require it
<wxl> do they offer no support?
<hyponic> wxl i think so.. i just installed from cd so i guess it did come with it
<hyponic> i don't care about the xbmc part. i just need to make the sound card work and they don't support anything outside xbmc itself
<hyponic> wxl ?
<wxl> by they do you mean xmbc or xmbcbuntu?
<wxl> oic
<wxl> it IS xmbc
<wxl> it's very unfortunate that they offer something and don't support an important part of its functionality
<wxl> did the sound work before the issues with wifi?
<hyponic> wxl never tested. i never had sound connected. it's not long ago that i installed it
<wxl> hyponic: load up the live cd and see what happens. if it works, then we have to troubleshoot how you dealt with your wifi. if it doesn't, then we have to find out what you're missing.
<wxl> anyone know what sortware to use to add stuff to an iPHONE (not an ipod)?
<hyponic> wxl b43 crashed with: firmware-crystalhd for your audio card
<wxl> hyponic: like i said, load up the live cd and check the sound. does it work or no?
<hyponic> that's what we did: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Xtd2U22D
<hyponic> wxl working on it.. have to create the usb :P
<hyponic> wxl i am not able to boot to the live cd. whatever i choose in efi boot it takes me straight to the installed version. it seems that it detects that it is installed and just takes me there
<wxl> hyponic: so if you don't care about xmbc why are you using it? just put on lubuntu.
<wxl> well
<wxl> i gotta jet
<wxl> good luck!
<hyponic> wxl i care about the xbmc. that is not the point. i have xbmcbuntu because i use xbmc. i ment to say i don't care if it messes up xbmc then that is another issue. i need the sound to work
<scofieldpeng> sorry to bother everyone,is anyone have tried to install rabbitvcs on lubuntu?
<scofieldpeng> my distribution version is unbuntu
<scofieldpeng> 14.04 64bit
<wxl> hyponic: ever get it figured out?
<hyponic> wxl no
<hyponic> :(
<hyponic> wxl btw.. i ran xubuntu livecd no sound out of the box either.
<hyponic> wxl no i removed everything and installed xubuntu 12.04. still no sound. no sound card detected either. might be a alsa thing from what i have been reading.
<average_guy> I am not a ppc guy but I feel your pain hyponic, have you tried the soultion towards the bottom of this post?  What do you think wxl? Just googling to try to help...
<average_guy> http://blog.costan.us/2009/03/ubuntu-810-or-904-on-mac-mini.html
<sgo11> hi, after login, I saw "Xfce Notify Daemon" Error popup. It says "Unable to start notification daemon, Another notification xndaemon is already running". I have no idea why there are two notification daemon suddenly. which one is the default one in lubuntu? thanks.
<hyponic> average_guy the only thing i see here that might fix what i am dealing with is installing Snow Leopard. i don't have any os x installation disks. i don't have the operating system at all.
<average_guy> down at the bottom it says "Getting hardware to work" under that. it says it's outdated, is y i wanted wxl to have a look, i have never even seen a mac mini :P
<hyponic> average_guy i have done options snd-hda-intel model=imac24 that didn't work
<average_guy> :(
<hyponic> this is the most confusing thing i have seen
<hyponic> tried following this to install alsa drivers and stuff like that: options snd-hda-intel model=imac24
<hyponic> sry
<hyponic> tried following this to install alsa drivers and stuff like that: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-aoa
<hyponic> when i clone the git for driver and firmware there is no ./configure. this seems like a dead end for someone with my limited linux skill
<average_guy> well, I tried.  my skill level is not that high either hyponic, running down things like this is how you get better.  I hope that you find a workable solution and share it when you do, or that someone more skilled than us chimes in
<average_guy> there are other support avenues also hyponic, maybe #alsa
<average_guy> I would check out irc.krono.net #macrumors
<hyponic> average_guy thanks man.. i will give the irc channel a chance and see if someone with some skills can help out :)
<sgo11> which is lubuntu default notification daemon? xfce4-notifyd or "/usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon" ? These two daemons try to autostart the same time and report error. I have to remove one. thanks.
<average_guy> i have clean-ish install of lubuntu 14.10 sgo11, and apt says I have xfce4-notifyd.  I file manager I have no /usr/lib/notification-daemon folder
<sgo11> z
<sgo11> average_guy, thanks a lot for your reply. can you run "ps -ef | grep xfce4-notifyd" for me? is that running in your place? thanks.
<average_guy> yes, I see http://pastebin.com/TYeixwJT
<sgo11> average_guy, thank you very much for the help. I will purge notification-daemon then.
<rafaellaguna> padawan needs help!
<rafaellaguna> installing on acer aspire e laptop
<IAmNotThatGuy> Tm_T, Poke
<absk007> how to make a file utf-8 encoded?
<absk007> how to see my cpu core temperature?
<absk007> why uGet doesn't sound after download finishes?
<ianorlin> absk007: I think it would be usually by default
<absk007> ianorlin, got the answer to 1st ques. It's "iconv" program
<absk007> comes in default pkg.
<absk007> ianorlin, core temp??
<ianorlin> for cpu core temperture right click on lxpanel selecet panel settings and add temperture monitor
<ianorlin> then it will show in panel
<ianorlin> if you always have a temrinal open byobu can also provide core temps as well as act as a terminal multiplexer
<absk007> ianorlin, what's a terminal multiplexer?
<absk007> ianorlin, and what about the uGet ques.?
<absk007> ianorlin, is lubuntu using init or upstart?
<ianorlin> lubuntu uses upstart
<ianorlin> I don't know for uget
<absk007> can you post your bash PS1 if it's multiline with Git support?
<absk007> ianorlin, how do i know lubuntu uses upstart? init has pid 1
<absk007> Unit193, how to save page in xombrero?
<deitarion> absk007: A terminal multiplexer is basically a tool which adds tabs or view-splitting to any terminal window. (Stuff like tmux and GNU screen)
<absk007> deitarion, how to execute function in bash?
<deitarion> absk007: Execute? You just run it like any other command.
<deitarion> function foo() { echo "$@"; }; foo bar baz quux
<absk007> deitarion, thanks.
<deitarion> No problem. It's something I know well since I make heavy use of them to define new commands in my .bashrc and .zshrc.
<martin1989> hello people
<silverlion> hey martin1989
<martin1989> which is the latest version of lubuntu?
<absk007> martin1989, 14.04
<martin1989> ak.thnks
<martin1989> i mean ´ok´
<absk007> martin1989, you could've seen the topic
<martin1989> haha
<silverlion> martin1989 : 14.04.1 LTS
<absk007> silverlion, oh! minor is out too
<silverlion> affirmative
<martin1989> sorry.. i didnt realize that.. first time in irc
<absk007> silverlion, how to check my system if i've upgraded!!
<silverlion> absk007 : you dont need to upgrade. the usual updates are enough+
<absk007> silverlion, then i'm up to date
<silverlion> absk007 : yep you are
<absk007> My ASUS 1215B EeePC (1GHz AMD C50 CPU, 2GB RAM, 7.5GB USB as HDD) has been running since "1 day, 5 hours, 53 minutes". Is that a prob.? My Core Temp ranges from 69-75 degree Celsius.
<absk007> actually it has been running continuously since 5 days. But since restart, "uptime -p" shows that number
<silverlion> absk007 : the longer you run your machine the earlier it breaks
<absk007> doesn't mean i won't run et all...
<absk007> to keep my lappy healthy wealthy & dumb!
<absk007> silverlion, what's the normal usage for these kinda laptops?
<silverlion> absk007 : per day or in general?
<absk007> i bought it in Jan 2012
<absk007> silverlion, continuously
<silverlion> 12 hrs at max
<martin1989> i have lubuntu 13.10
<martin1989> how can i upgrade it to 14.04?
<silverlion> martin1989 : that's outdated so better install Lubuntu 14.04.1
<silverlion> ;)
<martin1989> ok.. is there some way to upgrade the system that i already have?
<absk007> damn! in 2012 i's running it like 1 week streak when my PC MB burnt due to lightning. Now also that same situation has arose. My laptop 320 GB HDD also damaged due to over running Win 7 Ult.
<martin1989> does any of you played with debian?
<martin1989> i mean
<martin1989> did any of you play with debian?
<absk007> silverlion, also played Max Payne 3 with 4fps. lolz :D
<absk007> Debian is not for kids to play!
<silverlion> martin1989 : open terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" without "
<martin1989> ok thnx
<martin1989> is a way to say absk007
<martin1989> i tried to install debian but i had a lot of problems
 * absk007 achieved 1d 6h laptop running streak
 * ianorlin puts his laptop on suspend
<absk007> martin1989, don't try to go deep down the linux. You might meet Linus :)
<martin1989> hahah
<martin1989> good one
<absk007> learn the basics with friendly distros, then attack the enemies. Conquer them. And then, fight with, them on your side.
<absk007> :)
<ianorlin> offtopic chat can happen in #lubuntu-offtopic
<absk007> ianorlin, was just giving advice to martin1989
<martin1989> i am not a noob man
<martin1989> i tried ubuntu for 3 years
<martin1989> then lubuntu, xubuntu, knoppix, puppy
<martin1989> a few days ago i tried to install debian but i had a problem with the grub on the mbr
<martin1989> so i came back to lubuntu
<martin1989> i´d really like to explore debian but i cant install it
<martin1989> anyway.. this is a great distro too
<martin1989> maybe i´ll stay here
<martin1989> i abandoned ubuntu at first because i saw that it was getting too similar to windows
<martin1989> it tries to make things SO simply to the user, SO automatic, that the system itself becomes too heavy weight
<martin1989> but LXDE team makes a great job keeping ubuntu light weight
<ianorlin> also one thing I noticied is LXDE runs much faster if you are off a slow dvd
<martin1989> yeap :-)
<martin1989> lubutu is excellent for small machines like netbooks
<martin1989> (i am running it right now on a netbook)
<martin1989> but for machines super old, i recommend puppy or knoppix
<anarkhos> martin1989: how long have you been using lubuntu on your netbook? it's merely a few weeks since i installed it on the acer aspire one netbook, but it's been good so far
<martin1989> i used lubuntu 12.04 one year
<martin1989> it was always fast
<anarkhos> allright
<anarkhos> no bugs, strange behaviour?
<martin1989> nope
<martin1989> knoppix and puppy are good choices for a netbook too but they dont have all the support that lubuntu has
<martin1989> so if a problem appears you are on your own
<absk007> which FS partition should be on a fast drive other than /home?
<absk007> i keep some heavy apps in /opt so that will be on a fast drive too. What else should be on a fast drive for good perf.?
<suncokret> hello
#lubuntu 2014-08-10
<martin1989> question people
<martin1989> is it possible that xchat open in this channel automatically?
<anarkhos> not so familiar with xchat, but other clients let you do it, so i see no reason why it wouldn't work in xchat
<anarkhos> not sure of how to go about it. maybe some setting or maybe you could create a script, program
<ianorlin> 14.04 has hexchat which is continously developed
<average_guy> martin1989: it's been a while since i ran xchat but I believe you goto your server list, click freenode (maybe ubuntu servers) edit server, check automatically connect at startup, and in favorite channel type channel you want to open at startup
<martin1989> thanks man!
<martin1989> it worked!
<average_guy> glad i could help ;)
<absk007> which FS partition should be on a fast drive other than /home? i keep some heavy apps in /opt so that will be on a fast drive too. What else should be on a fast drive for good perf.?
<absk007> any good lightweight text editor for programmers?
<absk007> sound mutes on lock. Very irritating. How to stop?
<deitarion> absk007: I'm not sure how that's accomplished (I use neither PulseAudio nor light-locker) but I'm guessing that it's probably something along the lines of "light-locker uses the same mechanism as fast session switching and PulseAudio mutes non-active sessions"
<deitarion> ...in which case, the simplest solution would probably be to replace light-locker with a screen locker that doesn't do its thing by backgrounding your session and throwing you back to the login screen.
<absk007> deitarion, guide me
<deitarion> absk007: What are you looking for in a screen locker?
<absk007> login in :-)
<absk007> deitarion, also choice of DE
<deitarion> absk007: ...that could be a bit tricky since the whole point is that a session running in the background shouldn't be able to annoy a new user who's logging in.
<absk007> umm...actually i've single user and simply want to choose either lubuntu or lubuntu-netbook
<absk007> deitarion,
<deitarion> absk007: Would this workflow be acceptable? "1. Enter password to unlock existing desktop. 2. If you want another desktop, you log out first."
<absk007> deitarion, sure..
<deitarion> Then any screen locker other than light-locker is likely to solve your problem. One sec.
<absk007> deitarion, i've very limited space in thumb drv. So suggest the lightest one
<deitarion> I'd suggest something "classic/retro" like xlockmore but it's either not in the Ubuntu repos anymore or in a package I can't find.
<deitarion> I normally just use xscreensaver, but that's not exactly space-efficient if all you want is locking. One sec.
<deitarion> Give i3lock a try. It's in the Ubuntu repos and, including a few libxcb dependencies, it only cost me 351 kB of extra disk space.
<absk007> deitarion, how do you search?
<deitarion> I just ran `apt-cache search locker` and looked at the descriptions
<absk007> deitarion, should i remove lightlocker?
<deitarion> absk007: First, the package name is `light-locker`
<absk007> what's the second?
<deitarion> Second, there are no ill effects to removing it but I can't tell you how to turn it off without removing it because, when it locked the screen on my system despite being asked only to blank it, I ripped it out and replaced it with xscreensaver.
<absk007> deitarion, ok. So i remove the damn thing.
<deitarion> Once you've got `i3lock` installed, just type that command to try it out. Your screen(s) will go white until you type your password and hit enter, at which point you'll be back to the desktop./
<absk007> deitarion, how to configure it?
<deitarion> Which part, specifically? Launching on idle?
<deitarion> You'll need xautolock (82.9KiB) for that.
<absk007> ok. thanks.
<deitarion> xautolock also doesn't have a GUI (it would make it bigger) so here's how you configure that.
<deitarion> Basically, you configure it by adjusting the command line that your desktop runs it by on login.
<deitarion> `xautolock -locker i3lock` will give you the default 10 minute idle timeout.
<deitarion> `xautolock -locker i3lock -time 15` will give you a 15 minute timeout instead.
<deitarion> If you want hot corners for forcing "lock now" and/or "never lock", those are handled via the -corners option.
<deitarion> For example, to have the top-left as "lock now" and the top-right as "never lock" with the other two ignored, you'd use `-corners +-00`
<deitarion> You can read about the details via `man xautolock`
<absk007> deitarion, how to config it in startup?
<deitarion> absk007: Do you have any experience setting things to run on login?
<absk007> deitarion, nope!
<deitarion> Launcher > Preferences > Default applications for LXSession > Autostart
<deitarion> Paste the xautolock command line into the text entry field and click the "Add" button beside it.
<absk007> yeah! i'm on that screen
<absk007> deitarion, what's LXRandR?
<deitarion> absk007: The LXDE GUI for controlling monitor settings. Try running `lxrandr` and you'll see what I mean.
<absk007> oh! it's the monitor setting dialog
<deitarion> Yeah.
<absk007> shall i also turn off the screensaver?
<deitarion> XRandR = X11 Resize and Rotate
<deitarion> absk007: You've got a screensaver installed? Doesn't that have a locker in it?
<absk007> deitarion, why is init pid 1 rather than upstart?
<absk007> deitarion, i've gnome-screensaver installed
<deitarion> absk007: Because Upstart isn't an init replacement.
<absk007> deitarion, but the docs say so..
<absk007> Upstart is an event-based replacement for the traditional init daemon – the method by which several Unix-like computer operating systems perform tasks when the computer is started.
<deitarion> absk007: Maybe I'm wrong there and /sbin/init is part of Upstart then. I never paid much attention to it.
<deitarion> The point is that, regardless of what provides it, it only makes sense to name your init system's core /sbin/init because that's the default path the Linux kernel tries to run to bring up the system.
<deitarion> Yes, you can specify another path on the kernel command line, but that complicates booting a custom kernel because it's another thing to forget to do.
<deitarion> Sort of like how, whether it's provided by bash, dash, or something else, there has to be a /bin/sh because tons of shell scripts depend on it being there.
<absk007> deitarion, then why is http://i.imgur.com/CIdj0SF.png upstart option unchecked?
<deitarion> absk007: Don't read too much into the contents of "LXSession configuration". It's very flawed at the moment.
<deitarion> If I didn't need a newer glibc and GCC, I'd have stayed on Lubuntu 12.04.
<absk007> deitarion, should i write gnome-screensaver in the screensaver here http://i.imgur.com/xP7OLR2.png ?
<deitarion> absk007: Honestly, I wouldn't touch anything outside the Autostart tab on pain of "If it breaks, you get to keep both pieces"
<absk007> how to config gnome-screensaver using GUI?
<deitarion> absk007: No clue. The last time I used GNOME, it hadn't been invented yet and they were still running xscreensaver.
<absk007> i'm on openbox
<deitarion> absk007: Let me rephrase that then. I've never used anything other than xscreensaver and KDE 3.5's KScreenSaver.
<absk007> deitarion, why is everything prefixed with "x"??
<deitarion> absk007: Because the graphical system Linux uses is called X11
<absk007> how to config the i3lock while using xautolock?
<deitarion> It's similar to how many KDE applications begin with K, many non-KDE Qt applications begin with Q, and many GTK+ or GNOME applications begin with G.
<absk007> deitarion, what exactly is x11? a DE?
<absk007> or a windowing toolkit?
<deitarion> absk007: Even lower level.
<absk007> i don't understand these things.. could you guide me to the basics?
<absk007> deitarion, i mean a tutorial
<deitarion> absk007: Basically, X11 is a server that offers programs access to the video card, keyboard, and mouse.
<absk007> deitarion, is KDE & Gnome built on top of X11?
<deitarion> KDE and GNOME are built on top of GTK+ and Qt. GTK+ and Qt use X11 to talk to the video card, mouse, and keyboard.
<deitarion> Think of it like this: Linux handles sharing the CPU, network, and hard drive(s) between multiple programs so they don't step on each others toes.
<deitarion> X11 is a program which runs on Linux (or other OSes) and does the same thing for the video card, mouse, and keyboard.
<deitarion> Give me a sec to see if I can find the interactive tutorial I saw a few weeks ago.
<deitarion> https://magcius.github.io/xplain/article/index.html
<absk007> X11 just manager only 3 things? KB, VideoCard & Mouse?
<deitarion> absk007: To properly understand what X11 is, you have to understand how it started.
<deitarion> In the beginning, you had time-shared text terminals.
<absk007> time-shared text terminals??? time-shared??
<deitarion> One big machine with and then you plugged terminals (basically, remote text screen + keyboard) into it over long wires so you could share the same CPU among multiple users at the same time.
<deitarion> s/with and/and/
<deitarion> Then, people wanted graphics, so they needed a way to do the same thing with graphics.
<deitarion> ...so they designed a system where you'd have a bunch of terminals (sort of like PCs but running nothing but X11) networked to the big machine with the CPU.
<deitarion> The programs would run on the big machine and X11 would run on the terminals where the mouse, keyboard, and screen are.
<absk007> time-shared means one person puts his long wire. Uses the cpu and then the other one?
<deitarion> absk007: Same basic principle as how your PC runs more than one program at once. A CPU can only do one thing at once but it'll seem to be doing more than one thing at once if it switches back and forth quickly enough.
<absk007> deitarion, hmm..
<deitarion> "time-sharing system" is ye olde term for a machine which provides service to multiple people using that trick.
<absk007> deitarion, so in the old times, in time-shared systems, people had only text terminal per machine. But using X11, they got more than one terminal. rt?
<absk007> ^had only one
<deitarion> ...and my computer just started flashing "Go The @#$% To Sleep!" on the screen, so I'll have to go to bed soon.
<absk007> deitarion, won't you xplain me?
<deitarion> absk007: I would explain, but I'm not sure what your last question was asking. Give me a sec.
<absk007> deitarion,  so in the old times, in time-shared systems, people had only one text terminal per machine. But using X11, they got more than one terminal. rt?
<deitarion> absk007: That's what X11 was commonly used for, but you might be missing the point.
<absk007> ??
<deitarion> absk007: In the old days, there would be one big machine with a bunch of these plugged into it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:DEC_VT100_terminal.jpg
<deitarion> (Those don't computer on their own. They're only smart enough to send text to the real computer and obey "draw this text over there" commands received in reply)
<absk007> deitarion, yeah! that's what i's imagining. And the X11 are more like modern PCs. rt?
<deitarion> This is what X11 was invented for. --> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Network_Computing_Devices_NCD-88k_X_terminal.jpg
<deitarion> It's just as dumb as the VT100... but it does graphics instead of text so you can show a desktop on it.
<absk007> like this? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d4/X-Window-System.png
<deitarion> Yeah. You can actually still do that on a modern PC.
<deitarion> It's been a while but I think that window manager is called mwm.
<deitarion> Then, as PCs got cheaper and more powerful, X terminals became less necessary because you could have lots of little computers rather than one big one... but since X11 already did the job, they didn't replace it. They just kept improving it.
<absk007> hmm.. so oldies were not computers. Just a remote terminal to make the big boss machine work. But after X11, the indiviual computers compute !! gr8.
<deitarion> *nod* We still use X11, but we run it on the same PC as the programs that do the work.
<deitarion> IF it helps, here's how things fit together at the X11 level --> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:X_client_server_example.svg
<absk007> got that!!
<deitarion> If you've got two machines with Linux, try using `ssh -X` to log into the other one, then running something like `xrandr`. You'll get a program that's running on one machine but being displayed on the other machine's desktop.
<absk007> great
<absk007> haven't tried that. will surely try.
<deitarion> Anyway, the last two points are:
<deitarion> 1. Here's how it all fits together: A desktop environment is a collection of programs. Those programs rely on widget toolkits like GTK+ and Qt to piece together their GUIs. GTK+ and Qt rely on X11 to grab input from the mouse and keyboard and push pixels to the video card.
<absk007> nyc!
<deitarion> X11's job is to manage all the different windows on a shared desktop. The job of a window manager like Openbox is to draw window borders and to control what mouse and keyboard actions cause which behaviours (eg. move, resize, etc.).
<absk007> so beneath every modern distro, there is X11
<deitarion> Exactly.
<absk007> also under Windows?
<deitarion> No. Windows has its own graphics and input subsystem.
<deitarion> ...and MacOS X also has its own called Quartz.
<absk007> why they've different when they could've used X11?
<absk007> wasn't X11 good?
<deitarion> Windows did it differently because, back when Windows started, X11 was too heavy for home PCs.
<deitarion> The reason MacOS X did it differently ties in with my second point...
<deitarion> X11 is getting old and creaky. When X11 was designed, GPUs didn't exist and memory was expensive.
<absk007> deitarion, so is there any X11 replacement which is better?
<deitarion> That means that the guts of X11 don't use the hardware as efficiently as they could.
<deitarion> That's why you may be hearing about this "Wayland" thing. Wayland is being developed by the X11 guys as the successor to X11.
<absk007> wow!
<deitarion> It's not yet ready for day-to-day use by the general public, but they're working on it.
<absk007> any experimental distros that use Wayland?
<deitarion> RebeccaBlackOS is one
<absk007> is Wayland more faster and efficient than Windows' proprietary one?
<deitarion> It's still too young to tell. They're still working on getting everything designed properly before they move on to fine-tuning it all for speed.
<deitarion> For example, have you ever had a game crash and leave your desktop at the wrong resolution?
<absk007> if that would be the case, then linux will be the next gaming platform. I suppose
<absk007> deitarion, yeah! many times on old games
<deitarion> Wayland should fix that by making a clear distinction between "I want this resolution" (which means that it automatically goes back to normal when the program exits) and "I'm a control panel for setting the default desktop resolution" (which means it stays that way)
<absk007> ooo...awesome.
<deitarion> That's actually a common problem with both X11 and legacy Windows stuff. Back when they were invented, people trusted the programs more.
<deitarion> One of the reasons Wayland is taking so long is that they're being careful to design it so you don't need to trust programs as much.
<deitarion> For example, have you ever thought about how scary a screenshot tool is?
<deitarion> Any program on Linux OR Windows can steal your credit card number if it asks for a screenshot at the right time.
<absk007> yeah! Modern Keyloggers
<deitarion> One of the things they're currently discussing for Wayland is how to allow screenshots in a secure way.
<absk007> the legacy X11 is the main reason AAA games are not released for Linux. I suppose? If Wayland comes in, AAA games will be also available for Linux.
<deitarion> absk007: Actually, no.
<absk007> umm.. why?
<deitarion> It's more that big development houses are lazy. Look at how many games got "ported" to MacOS X by wrapping them up in Wine.
<absk007> DX on Windows is faster. rt?
<deitarion> No, DX is just what they're familiar with.
<absk007> umm...may be that's the reason.
<deitarion> ...but all is not lost.
<deitarion> Remember, there's always inertia.
<deitarion> Current games are time-consuming to port because they've already been written.
<absk007> but the future....
<deitarion> A lot of big-name game engines like Unreal Engine 4 are getting native Linux support, so games written on those will be easy to port.
<deitarion> ...and for companies writing their own, there's more an more information on how to use SDL2+OpenGL instead of DirectX so your game is VERY easy to port, not just to Linux and OSX, but Android, iPhone, and countless other platforms.
<deitarion> s/more an more/more and more/
<absk007> i always wondered how can a framework that the whole world is contributing be slower in perf. than a proprietary one which only a minority makes.
<absk007> here is the answer then. Thanks.
<deitarion> absk007: Because Microsoft can dictate terms to the world. It's a tortoise and hare thing.
<deitarion> Proprietary tends to get there first, but open source tends to win in the end.
<deitarion> Also, you might enjoy this talk by Ryan Gordon at Steam Dev Days https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd8ie5R4CVE
<deitarion> It's an introduction to porting games to Linux, but I think it's enjoyable to watch whether or not you're a game porter.
<absk007> i would love to create games if i've the ability. I was learning Java Game Dev for sometime.
<deitarion> (For a long time, Ryan "Icculus" Gordon was THE person porting games to Linux. In fact, for better or for worse, at least one guy in the games industry nicknamed him "The Linux Games Industry")
<absk007> Wow! One Guy becomes the Industry for Linux Games.
<deitarion> Here's his talk on the history of the linux game industry if you want more on that --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6A85exfRtA
<absk007> and this damn Java thing is very memory hog for big apps.
<deitarion> absk007: I've written various apps but not really any games... mainly because I'm more interested in finding ways to make more free time for myself.
<absk007> thanks for the vids.
<deitarion> No problem.
<absk007> and also thanks for the immense knowledge that you showed on me. I'm blessed. Thanks Again.
<absk007> ^showered
<deitarion> Again, no problem. I like to talk. :P
<deitarion> Anyway, if you want to develop games and results are what you care about, my advice is to start with a pre-existing game engine rather than writing your own.
<absk007> sure.
<absk007> like JMonkey
<absk007> i gotta go bath. It's 2:10 PM here. You kept me listening to you. You're awesome. Good bye. Talk you later, then.
<deitarion> It's 4:43AM here so I'll be going to bed now.
<absk007> ok. Good night.
<absk007> i mean Good Morning.
<absk007> it's very complicated.
<absk007> 4:43 AM is morning or night??
<deitarion> Very early morning.
<absk007> lolz :D
<absk007> or late night
<deitarion> As in "Almost five hours ago, it was midnight"
<absk007> ok. good bye.
<comics_idees> I use noobslab to download new software for lubuntu. Are there any other sources similar with noobslab?
<absk007> Should i remove "apport"?
<comics_idees> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<sydney> Does lubuntu use zram by defult?
<sydney> !zram lubuntu
<sydney> !zram
<ubottu> zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<sydney> !info zram
<ubottu> Package zram does not exist in trusty
<sydney> :P
<joern> !info zram-config
<ubottu> zram-config (source: zram-config): Upstart job to enable zram support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 41 kB
<koell> Hi guys. I ve a problem: When I try to install lubuntu on a new thinkpad t440s, i always get the error/exit code 141. i checked the md5sum twice, it is correct. i also updated the uefi/bios before. so whats going wrong with my installation?
<absk007> deitarion, i3lock doesn't set image
<absk007> what's the release notes for 14.04.1 ?
<tsimpson> it's just a new ISO with all the updates from the date of the original release already applied
<tsimpson> it's not a new release, just an update milestone
<ianorlin> fast /usr will make programs start up faster
<suncokret> hello
<absk007> Which Additional Driver should i use? http://i.imgur.com/EzG1vnA.png
<absk007> how to beep when power low?
<suncokret> how is weather in India? :)
<absk007> Pale & Raining. Flood in 8 districts.
<absk007> suncokret,
<absk007> how is there?
<suncokret> here is mostly sunny last two days, and last few months was often cloudy and rain
<deitarion> absk007: Pass "i3lock -i /path/to/image.png" to xautolock (including the quotes)
<deitarion> absk007: ...and keep in mind that it only understands PNG files, so you might need to `convert image.jpg image.png` first.
<absk007> deitarion, but the specs say it supported XPM files
<absk007> ^docs
<absk007> and also mentions about converting 'em
<deitarion> absk007: All I know is that `man i3lock` only says PNG and it doesn't support JPEG on my system.
<deitarion> absk007: ...and, really, if PNG is supported, don't bother with XPM. PNG is superior in every way.
<absk007> deitarion, ok. The image is tiled not in full screen. My res is 1600 x 900. Img. is 1366 x 768
<absk007> it won't stretch
<absk007> can use convert to expand the res?
<deitarion> absk007: Yeah, you can. Do you want to stretch it or pad it out with a solid-color border?
<absk007> i wanna stretch it
<absk007> deitarion, shall i use -scale?
<deitarion> absk007: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/resize/
<deitarion> Read the "Fill Area Flag ('^' flag)" section
<Aison> hello
<SilverLion> hey airtonix_
<SilverLion> aison I meant ;)
<Aison> is there a way to see why --configure of a package fails?
<Aison> :P
<SilverLion> eeeehm. no clue ^^ i am just a newbie myself :(
<Aison> I just tried to install ssmtp package (removes lsb-invalid-mta), but it fails at configure
<absk007> Aison, probably because it's not configurable
<Aison> absk007, the point is, it fails on apt-get install ssmtp
<absk007> do "apt-get install -f"
<absk007> this does some error check.
<Aison> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Aison> that's
<Aison> the funny thing is, i'm using ssmtp on my ubuntu servers also, and there it always worked
<absk007> dpkg --configure
<Aison> only error I can see: hostname: Name or service not known
<Aison> hostname works, hostname -f fails
<absk007> Aison, i can't help then. Over to phillw
<absk007> or someone else.
<Aison> just found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/185070/why-i-get-hostname-name-or-service-not-known-error
<Aison> it is pretty old (12.04), but same error
<Aison> ok, the solution works also with 14.04 ^^
<absk007> Aison, most of the time it works
<absk007> how to disable monitor off automatically while VLC is fullscreen?
<Mr_Comet> VLC has option?
<absk007> Mr_Comet, umm..dunno.
<Mr_Comet> check out the options?
<Mr_Comet> under VLC
<absk007> Mr_Comet, there is this "Disable Screenserver" option. But i don't think it will be of much help coz after 5 mins., i've setup in Pwr Mgmt. to standby my monitor
<Mr_Comet> disable pwr mgmt?
<Mr_Comet> you have to make a compromise.
<Mr_Comet> unless you set a long time delay
<Mr_Comet> and move the mouse once awhile
<absk007> Mr_Comet, everyone knows that will always work. If you have a problem with a guy, Do you normally cut his/her head off?
<Mr_Comet> I play movies on default Gnome mplayer
<Mr_Comet> no issues.
<Mr_Comet> maybe due to laptop.
<absk007> mplayer doesn't play all audios
<absk007> i've very limited space constraints.
<absk007> only 7.42 GB
<absk007> carries my whole OS and all the heavy apps i use
<Mr_Comet> i see
<Mr_Comet> http://askubuntu.com/questions/291135/how-to-stop-screen-going-black-after-10-min
<Mr_Comet> 14.04 bug?
<Mr_Comet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217836
<Mr_Comet> someone has the same issues but with xubuntu
<Mr_Comet> Do you have any alternative for VLC?
<SilverLion> a) this is LUBUNTU and not xubuntu ;)
<SilverLion> b) what's the issue with VLC?
<SilverLion> c) have a look at the energy settings in Preferences to check and configure when the screen may go black
<Mr_Comet> screen keeps shutting down despite movie running on vlc
<SilverLion> yes because the power supply settings do overwrite vlc
<phillw> SilverLion: xubuntu and share xscreensaver and xcfe power manager :D
<SilverLion> kk
#lubuntu 2015-08-03
<Orbit> hey Lubuntu won't let me switch drivers, and im tryin to use OBS
<holstein> Orbit: obs, from the obs ppa?
<Orbit> and i read that my driver has problems with Lubuntu and every fix I see, i try and it just generates errors
<Orbit> yeah
<holstein> Orbit: your GPU drivers?
<Orbit> Can't find a source to download version '2:14.201-0ubuntu2.1' of 'fglrx-updates:amd64
<Orbit> i just go to "additional drivers"
<holstein> Orbit: that will not be particular to lubuntu, or lxde.. that will be related to main ubuntu and the kernel
<holstein> !amd
<Orbit> oh
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Orbit> sorry, i was in that room but they're busy
<holstein> it can be, the hardware you have, if its amd, doesnt support linux well
<holstein> and, they (amd) dont provide 3d support to you in linux
<Orbit> honestly everything was working fine until today
<holstein> Orbit: until you wanted to use obs? with 3d?
<Orbit> no not 3d
<holstein> obs requires 3d support
<Orbit> it's just my stream was completely black, but sound worked
<Orbit> i read someone else had the same problem and fixed it by using a different driver so I tried that and now OBS just crashes where as it worked before... now i can't select the original driver i had been using
<holstein> Orbit: if someone else has suggested a fix, i would ask them, and make sure they have the *same* hardware
<holstein> you can always specify the driver... you can look and see if the amd driver has created an xorg.conf you can remove..
<Orbit> can i ask how i'd do that
<Orbit> do you have any idea why it wouldn't let me use the driver i was originally using?  considering it was working i dont' see the problem
<holstein> Orbit: i would look and see if one has been created..
<Orbit> okay bear with me, where would i look for that?
<holstein> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<Orbit> sorry
<Orbit> i didn't realize what you sent me would restart everything, i fyou said anything after the command i sent, I didn't get it
<holstein> you'll have to reboot, the linux kernel, to change GPU drivers, like you are trying to do
<Orbit> well i already rebooted just now
<Orbit> it's still selecting the second driver, i need the first one to be selected the x.org X server one
<holstein> sure.. go for it.. or, you can remove the driver you installed, in another package manager
<Orbit> it just keeps switching back to the second one but obs is running now
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-proprietary-ati-drivers for exmaple,
<Orbit> maybe it is working right
<Orbit> im always afraid to remove stuff :P, seems everytime I do I break something unintentionally
<Orbit> but thank you
<holstein> Orbit: you'l want to do this independent of OSB.. stop running/starting osb, get the driver you want.. make sure its stable.. then deal with obs
<holstein> Orbit: you are asking how to remove stuff.. though
<Orbit> right
<Orbit> i just tested it to see if it worked since that's how this whole mess got started
<holstein> you should be more afraid of adding stuff ;)
<Orbit> fair enough
<holstein> anuyways... if you want the driver gone, that UI you are using, that you are not able to use is just one way
<Orbit> oh hey the stream works now too O_o
<Orbit> i don't get it but... if it works, good deal
<holstein> i dont think that was related..
<Orbit> probably not
<Orbit> btw what video card would you recommend?
<holstein> well, ideally, i would recommend buying the hardware from a place that promises support for the operating system you want to use.. if thats a linux operating system, a linux reseller such as system76 would sell, and support the hardware for linux
<Orbit> yeah i got a new video card last year from some repair shop cause mine wasn't working right
<holstein> oh, i have as well.. i got one for $12, used.. dual head.. nvidia..
<Orbit> nvidia is what I USED to have
<holstein> but, i knew, going in, for 12 bucks, i would be able to give that away, to a windows user, and not lose much
<holstein> otherwise, i try, and i save reciepts, and i make sure i can return.. becuase *i* have to be able to provide support for the device in linux
<Orbit> right
<Orbit> well to be fair, as I said it was working until today
<holstein> ?
<Orbit> but im going to try the instructions on this page, thanks
<holstein> sure.. i have ati card right here, in this laptop
<Orbit> okay this is different   "error processing package fglrx-updates (--purge):
<Orbit>  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should
<Orbit>  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<Orbit> error processing package fglrx-updates (--purge):
<Orbit>  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should
<Orbit>  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<holstein> its a compromise, for sure..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> so, you dont have the driver installed properly, it seems.. but, iwould just leave well enough alone, Orbit , if obs is working as you want.. and the system is stable
<Orbit> well the update manager was having a fit about the proprietary drivers
<Orbit> okay i need to restart again i guess
<holstein> i wouldnt
<holstein> hmmm... oh well..
<Orbit> okay so things seem to be working alright
<Orbit> so you don't think I should try to fix the driver or anything?
<holstein> Orbit: fix?
<Orbit> well you said to just leave it alone since things were working
<holstein> Orbit: i mean, ideally, AMD would "fix" it.. since, they dont, then, you, as i do with my current amd, will need to likely accept compromise
<Orbit> oh okay
<Orbit> i think thenext big ubuntu ill just do a fresh install
<holstein> if something is wrong, i would fix it.. otherwise, its likely fine
<Orbit> this isn't the first time this video card caused problems
<Orbit> that was on an older ubuntu though
<holstein> older kernel.. thats the key
<holstein> a different kernel, and different drivers
<Orbit> no this is causing problems, it says i can't install anything because of a software issue, i think ill have to go to the regular ubuntu chat
<silver_m> anyone uses plank with compton together?
<silver_m> I have a question about compton and plank
<silver_m> I try to use them together
<silver_m> and I want plank to have transparent background
<silver_m> but although they run together compton and plank at startup, plank dont have transparent background
<klu> what happens with ctrl+alt+del in lubuntu ? i use 14.04.2.
<klu> looks like it restart.
<masterjedi688> Morning/Afternoon
<masterjedi688> I need a little help with a small problem I'm having
<masterjedi688> Can anyone help?
<masterjedi688> Hello?
<Masterjedi688> Hello
<Masterjedi688> Anyone here?
<Newk> this is (still) quite usefull: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422861&page=2&p=12046528#post12046528
<Newk> why isnt something like this part of lubuntu config tools?
<Newk> i just looked for this because i didnt liked the default F11 for fullscreen so changed it on the fly with this little tool to Super+F11
<Newk> yes i know you can edit the .xml as text.. but one little typo and you're screwed
<Newk> where is the Alt+LeftMouseButton combo configured? (for dragging windows)
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard suggests obkey
<holstein> i always try the openbox config, and go from there..
<Newk> in obconf under 'move&resize' or 'mouse' ?
<holstein> ive never used it.. i'll personally just experiment with the config myself, or, i'll look for a distro with the functionality, and steal/borrow the config :)
<Newk> :p
<Newk> thanx for the insight holstein :)
<Newk> i guess thats obkey's shortcoming.. no mouse bindings
<Newk> openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings  << points to /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml for default openbox keys and that those can be override by ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml .. or maybe lubuntu-rc.xml too
<Newk> gotta try that
<derich> is it a bug that the indicator field in taskbar has a ugly different darker gray background color?
<derich> or does somebody knows how to fix it?
#lubuntu 2015-08-04
<silver_m> hi
<silver_m> does anyone uses compton with plank together?
<silver_m> I want  to make plank to have transparent background
<silver_m> and I use plank and compton togeter, however the background of plank does not become transparent?
<silver_m> why?
<derich> dear lubuntu artwork team, there is a bug in lubuntu 15.04 if i change in pcmanfm (1.2.3) the kind of addressbar from location to buttons then the background has an ugly different gray tone
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> though, "ugly" may fall under more of a wishlist bug..
<derich> holstein, how long do you think would it take to fix this bug?
<holstein> derich: well, i think filing it would be a good start, but, if its just a wish list, then, maybe it wont be addressed
<krytarik> derich: Should attach a screenshot, btw.
<derich> ok good idea, and I don't think its a wish, it's not like a missing feature, its like a bug in an existing one
<krytarik> derich: It's literally 'lubuntu-artwork', btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-artwork/+filebug
<derich> ok bug report is sent
<krytarik> derich: Thanks.
<krytarik> LP bug 1481454.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1481454 in Lubuntu Artwork "pcmanfm addressbar button-mode wrong color" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481454
<krytarik> Ah, I see.
<djt> Hi, is there any french support for lubuntu please?
<derich> krytarik, its everything ok with the report or did i something not so good? :)
<krytarik> derich: No, generally fine. :)
<klux> Why is the mouse stop working sometimes with 14.04.2 ? I read peoples have these problems with USB mouse but i am using the mousepad.
<holstein> not sure.. i would try and isolate out the potential issues.. i would try the hardware with a supported OS, or the live iso that i know the hardware suppported
<holstein> if you have a USB mouse, you can see if its the cursor, machine, or  just the actual physical mouse
<ianorlyn> klux, is this a live session?
<holstein> good point ^
<ianorlyn> I also have had usb mice die on me
<holstein> live, it could be laggy-ish
<klux> Live session ?
<ianorlyn> also it could be an autosuspend problem if you left it
<ianorlyn> live session meaning booted from cd or usb and running the os off that
<klux> I think it is the cursor the software. i dont have any usb mouse with em to test now. but i read others have this problem sometimes. I have installed lubuntu on a netbook ssd.
<holstein> klux: no need to assume that, though
<holstein> if its "the cursor software", then, *any* mouse will do it.. but, you would think it would happen with others, as well.. so, that may not be the case
<holstein> could be, something with the drivers for the GPU, could be simply lag.. could be failling hardware.. when did you install what? lubuntu 15.04? just now?
<klux> I am using 14.04.2. It happens randoms. mostly the mousepad is working. have to restart or something to make it work again. ctrl+alt+del is working strange in 14.04 also.
<klux> I found this, but i am not sure it is any help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274806
<holstein> i have a setup like that, here
<holstein> if i get the pad wet, after washing my hands for example.. the pad take a lot of time to recover
<holstein> and i'll have to reboot, sometimes.. that was the case under windows, AFAIK..
<klux> maybe this is not in 15.04.. i used 14.04 becaus i get a new firefox for years.
<klux> holstein: my mousepad is not wet and it is not lag when the mouse is freezing. The hardware is good. so it must be in the software.
#lubuntu 2015-08-05
<BotchlaB> Will future versions of Lubuntu use LXQt?
<bioterror> Work continues on integrating LXQt into Lubuntu, but we'll likely not see it released until 16.10 (Y cycle). If you're curious about development, check out the blueprints.
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#News
<BotchlaB> bioterror: I see.
<BotchlaB> bioterror: Thanks for the info!
<Geogts> What's a good lightweight browser?  I'm still struggling to find a browser that can play youtube videos smoothly on this old machine (amd athlon 64 3400+ with 2GB ram).  Light browsers like qupzilla and epiphany web don't seem to play videos as well as firefox or chrome but normal browsing with firefox and chrome seems sluggish for displaying normal pages and they consume more ram. quite a pickle
<BotchlaB> I have a similar system, Core 2 Duo @ 2.0 GHz, 2 GB RAM, FireFox is OK with YouTube videos. That being said, to take some load off the system, I just download the videos locally and play them sometimes.
<BotchlaB> Especially if they're long.
<Geogts> hmm, that seems a bit cumbersome
<leszek> youtube and html5 very much depends on the graphicscard you have. I have an old intel 945GM and this one really struggles on firefox as long as the youtube video osd is on and I get a log of frames skip. With chromium it runs fluently.
<leszek> *lot
<leszek> Geogts: tools like mpv or vlc can directly play youtube videos also if you just copy the url. This works best in terms of framerate and performance
<Geogts> i've got a geforce 6800 so i guess that's my biggest problem
<BotchlaB> Minitube is also an option, iirc
<leszek> Geogts: oh thats a pretty much good card. It should have no problem with youtube
<BotchlaB> Geogts: Are you using the Noveau drivers, or the proprietary ones?
<BotchlaB> Most of the time, the proprietary ones from Nvidia *tend* to work better.
<leszek> BotchlaB: that should not matter for video playback
<BotchlaB> I'm not so sure, some people have reported tearing even on more simple stuff like videos.
<BotchlaB> Not just games.
<leszek> at least if you have Lubuntu 14.x . On older versions it might be better with nvidia
<leszek> as nouveau is too old
<Geogts> BotchlaB: i'm using the nvidia legacy version 304.125 driver
<BotchlaB> I see.
<Geogts> i'm downloading minitube right now
<leszek> Geogts: if the videos run fluently but you have struggle with the browser overall maybe you have too much tabs open. 2 GB RAM on 64bit is the bare minimum and browsers and websites tend to use more and more ram
<BotchlaB> Geogts: I had good luck with Minitube on another distro on an older 32-bit system, it should serve you well. I may also use it to conserve HDD space. :-)
<Geogts> minitube seems to run very smoothly, great recommendation!  vlc seems to give an error when i try to stream a youtube video from it
<BotchlaB> The VLC error is odd, but I remember it happened on an old version of VLC on that old system. Is yours up to date?
<leszek> ah too bad. VLC runs fine here. But if minitube works fine for you thats good also
<BotchlaB> YEah, VLC is also fine here.
<BotchlaB> Good player; I prefer it over Audacious or the GNOME player that came with Lubuntu.
<BotchlaB> Though those are also good and get the job done.
<Geogts> oh well, minitube has the ability to browse for videos.  using vlc, i'd still have to rely on a browser to get the urls.  now i can keep browsers closed and have more resources
<leszek> the best player I saw yet was mpv though it has a very minimalistic gui but playback, pause and skipping back and forward works smooth as butter
<leszek> Though I am not sure minitube can play or displays all videos available. There are some videos that have weird restrictions
<Geogts> hmm, probably like how not all videos display on mobile apps
<BotchlaB> iirc, the way Minitube worked is you search for keywords.
<BotchlaB> So, while the search functionality isn't as refined as what you'd get on the website, it works.
<khalidZidjali> Hi I am seekng for help in adding another keyboard layout on my lubuntu
<khalidZidjali> I am using english right now obviuslly and want to add arabic keyboard
<khalidZidjali> those much of user and no response :|
<krytarik> khalidZidjali: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Keyboard_mapping_for_13.10_and_beyond
#lubuntu 2015-08-06
<Lorenzo> hi, how i can transfer file from hd to a usb pendrive in Lubuntu? Please help me
<BotchlaB> I'm on Lubuntu 14.04; gedit seems to be behaving awkwardly.
<BotchlaB> I copy some text in gedit, the cursors intermittently disappears and flickers, and my system load skyrockets.
<BotchlaB> CPU is maxed out at 100%.
<BotchlaB> Hm, apparently disabling ibus is claimed to be a solution -- let's try.
<BotchlaB> Fixed it \o/
<snotlord> ive got the laptop usb mouse power glitch........again. Three mice none of them work but the memsticks work fine.
<snotlord> They wont show up with lsusb either. I'm stumped.
<ianorlyn> snotlord, I might install powertop to see if it is turning the usb off to save power
<snotlord> so does powertop tell you if its doing that or its an app that would itself cause it?
<snotlord> cause that's why I didn't install it.
<ianorlyn> it can be useful for debugging stuff with usb autosuspend
<snotlord> ahh... right I'll try that.
<snotlord> well the powertop tutorials online are pointing towards a config file that apparently doesn't exist in a fresh lubuntu install.
#lubuntu 2015-08-07
<JM1_> Hi everyone
<JM1_> I was wondering if anyone could help me up with setting up vino on a machine with no monitor, when I try to start the server I get the error that it couldn't load the display.
<ianorlyn> yeah you need to export DISPLAY=:0.0 as a command so the tty knows what X display to use but I haven't actually tried to run vino on a no display system
#lubuntu 2015-08-08
<tsimonq2> Hi wxl
<mig_> i have a question about tiling
<mig_> in the latest version you can tile by using SUPER + arrow keys, but when i put a window in the left (or right) half of the screen there's still room left between the window and the task bar
<mig_> can this be fixed?
<krytarik> mig_: Just found LP bug 1266138.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1266138 in Lubuntu Artwork "Aerosnap windows are misadjusted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266138
<mig_> ah, thanks
<mig_> it's silly they haven't yet fixed this :-)
<krytarik> Yet, I shall say. :P
<mig_> ah, nice
#lubuntu 2015-08-09
<fishcooker> how to suspend from command line?
<ianorlin> pm-suspend but it has some wierd quirks to work out
<Unit193> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.Suspend boolean:true  ? :P
<mig_> Question about the application launch bar: I want to add recently installed apps, but they don't show up in the list. How can I fix this?
<silver_m> hi I have a question about plank
<silver_m> I removed the anchor icon in plank
<silver_m> but now I cannot set plank to be transparent background
<silver_m> how can I do this?
<krytarik> silver_m: "~/.config/plank/dock1/settings"
<krytarik> (Set "Theme" to "Transparent".)
<silver_m> My theme is set to transparent however it is gray and not transparent
<ianorlyn> silver_m, are you using compisting?
<silver_m> I use compton
<ianorlyn> hmm I do not know
<silver_m> what should run first? compton or plank?
<silver_m> I can disable compton and plank
<silver_m> and run with the correct order
<silver_m> but I dont know what must run first
<JohnDoe_71Rus> plank is some like dock? First compton, after 15-20 second plank
<ianorlyn> yes plank is a dock
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use cairo-dock + xcompmgr
<silver_m> I use lubuntu generic 3.18.0-13 and it does not make reboot or shutdown
<silver_m> I click reboot and does nothing
<silver_m> which lubuntu version should I install to intel atom?
<silver_m> I think 15.04 runs ok
<silver_m> however there is a grub at startup and confuses me I dont want it
<ianorlyn> silver_m, I think you install to a hard drive or ssd not on the cpu itself
<silver_m> can I remove grub from startup?
<ianorlyn> grub is the bootloader that you need to boot lubuntu most of the time
<silver_m> yes but
<silver_m> when It opens
<silver_m> it says ubuntu
<silver_m> I click it
<silver_m> and says error
<silver_m> then I move a selection down
<silver_m> and click it
<silver_m> and boots ok
<silver_m> now my pc is stuck because of grub
<silver_m> and needs reboot from button
<silver_m> I did a hard boot
<silver_m> now grub says
<silver_m> Ubuntu with linux 3.18.0-13 generic
<silver_m> Ubuntu with linux 3.18.0-13 systemd
<silver_m> if I choose generic pc is halted, if i choose system id pc boots ok
<ianorlyn> silver_m, which version of lubuntu is this?
<silver_m> systemd not system id
<silver_m> 15.04
<ianorlyn> boot it and updates
<ianorlyn> 15.04 should default to systemd by default after a few changes
<silver_m> it says starting 219 version
<ianorlyn> I think that only happened if you ran an early development release of 15.04 before the switch from upstart to systemd
<silver_m> and what should I do to stop appear grub and choose upstart instead of systemd?
<silver_m> I cannot reboot properly
<silver_m> it starts grub
<silver_m> and causes problem
<silver_m> I did all updates and upgrades
<silver_m> can I configure grub to run automatically systemd ?
<silver_m> I use grub2, and I want it to boot in Advanced Ubuntu  and then Ubuntu linux 3.18.0-13 systemd, how to configure this?
<silver_m> this is insane
<silver_m> every time I reboot
<silver_m> my pc becomes dark
<silver_m> then I push on/off and pc closes then I push on/off an pc starts grub2
<silver_m> and then I choose advanced ubuntu option
<silver_m> and then I choose lubuntu systemd
<silver_m> and then pc boots
<silver_m> anyone can help?
<krytarik> silver_m: Make sure "linux-generic" is installed.
<silver_m> how to install this
<silver_m> sudo apt-get install linux-generic   ??
<krytarik> Yep.
<silver_m> ok it installs it now
<silver_m> it is newer version it says 3.19.0-25
<silver_m> I used old version 3.18.0-13
<silver_m> after new version should I do a reboot again or should I install anything more?
<silver_m> I have another question, if I install unity-tweak-tool in lubuntu, will pc have any improvements? or it is only for ubuntu?
<silver_m> well even with linux-generic pc has black screen in reboot and needs to push on/off button to close, then again on/off buton to open in grub2 and then again choose the options advanced ubuntu  and systemd
<silver_m> very inconvenient
<silver_m> can I make grub2 to run automatically systemd in reboot?
<silver_m> the funny thing is that a quarter ago there was not any grub2  in my pc reboot
<silver_m> but suddently appeared this option
<silver_m> can I configure grub 2?
<silver_m> ok I du some updates maybe it fixes it
<decafdoughnut> I have an issue with my computer, when I turn it on the monitor just displays a white screen with a mouse cursor. It doesn't do anything.
<silver_m> and it was doing that for many days? or suddenty?
<decafdoughnut> i just installed. it worked fine until I rebooted
<ianorlin> decafdoughnut: does clicking mouse do anything?
<decafdoughnut> nope
<silver_m> Yes my pc has problem in reboot too
<silver_m> I did some updates
<decafdoughnut> but I can't get in to anything at all
<silver_m> now I will try it again. My pc started appear a grub2 suddenly, after reboot the screen goes black I push on/off button, I push again on/off button and then grub2 appears
<silver_m> another question, can I configure dropbox not appear on startup?
<silver_m> ok my pc is fixed I installed linux-generic and did updates so grub2 dissappeared
<silver_m> and my pc boots ok
<silver_m> thanks for help
<silver_m> well now I have to solve the issue of transparent plank
<silver_m> well ubuntu one is now working or stopped?
<silver_m> lubuntu is good when you get it to work but until you get it to work it is very annoying
<BotchlaB> silver_m, I don't think it's /that/ bad, tbh
<BotchlaB> Yeah, I needed to tinker some stuff, like turn off ibus so that gedit wouldn't consume 100% CPU.
<BotchlaB> But they were mostly minor things.
<silver_m> BotchlaB I have a problem with compton and plank
<silver_m> I want to run together so the plank has transparent background
<BotchlaB> Wait. What exactly are compton and plank? I'm curious since these seem to be physics terms. :)
<holstein> have you tried wbar?
<holstein> it used to do transparency without needing comp like that
<silver_m> but the plank has not transparent background it has gray
<holstein> adding compositing may be more than just a trivial thing with lubuntu... and it may make it unstable, or, "heavy"
<silver_m> what is wbar
<holstein> !info wbar
<ubottu> wbar (source: wbar): light and fast launch bar. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.4-2 (vivid), package size 57 kB, installed size 215 kB
<silver_m> wbar is like plank?
<holstein> its a plank like item that has transparency, as i said, simpler.. and lighter, as well
<silver_m> ok I will try it
<holstein> its more appropriate, i think, for lxde..
<holstein> i have used both plank and wbar.. they are different, for sure.. im just saying, wbar is light, and transparent, and doenst require 3d for it, or comp..
<silver_m> BotchlaB compton is a window manager, and plank is a dock app like docky
<holstein> right
<BotchlaB> I see.
<holstein> compton *may* supply what you need, for transparency support in plank
<silver_m> well i run both compton and plank but I removed the anchor icon of plank and there is no transparency
<holstein> silver_m: you can use the config file, mentioned before.. otherwise, test that you have compositing
<silver_m> I dont know how to bring back the anchor icon
<holstein> just installing compton dosent do the trick..
<holstein> you dont need the anchor icon, but, you can always simply reset the config file, and go back to a default setup
<holstein> with the anchor.. and all other defaults
<ianorlin> yeah I mean only if you have a recent one is it worth it
<silver_m> Botchlab are you a physician?
<BotchlaB> ...No? lol
<silver_m> in google if I type plank it shows max planck
<BotchlaB> OHH.
<BotchlaB> You mean *physicist*.
<BotchlaB> Physician = doctor.
<silver_m> yes
<holstein> you dont need to delete the config file, you can just rename it.. and have it as a backup
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> we have #lubuntu-offtopic as well :)
<silver_m> holstein if I install wbar should I remove compton?
<holstein> silver_m: there really wont be a "should" scneario.. if you dont need compositing, i wouldnt use compton..
<silver_m> I installed compton only because I wanted to run plank
<silver_m> I have another question. I have dropbox but I dont want it to run at startup, is there a way to stop it from startup?
<suncokret> i use 32bit lubuntu, what will be faster if i install 64bit?
<ianorlin> suncokret: what kind of processor and how much ram?
<suncokret> intel core 2 duo e8400 and 2Gb ram
<holstein> silver_m: what i do is, just dont run dropbox locally. otherwise, they will have to provide support for the product.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/142131/how-do-i-prevent-dropbox-from-being-automatically-added-to-the-autostart-list-af may work..
<ianorlin> ah I run 64 bit on my core 2 duo with 4 GB ram
<ianorlin> 2 might or might not be worth it
<suncokret> i instaled lubuntu 32bit on pentium d 820 with 1GB ram, and now i use that hard disk on other motherboard with e8400 and 2GB ram
<suncokret> so i don't know if i install 64 bit, how much faster it will be than 32bit
<ianorlin> I don't think much
<ianorlin> although if you run many browser tabs it oculd start running out of ram
<suncokret> tell me this, for example if on lubuntu 32bit firefox use 100MB ram, will on lubuntu 64bit firefox use 200MB?
<ianorlin> not double but some more
<BotchlaB> I see, so even on amd64-compatible systems, to use less resources, 32-bit OS is better?
<BotchlaB> On older systems, I mean.
<suncokret> i ask here how will linux work if i change motherboard, and somebody told me should not be problems, and now i can say that lubuntu continued to work like i didn't change any hardware
<ianorlin> I would probaly work with either
<suncokret> so you think there is no much advantage with 64bit lubuntu>?
<ianorlin> it depends with a newer computer sure
<ianorlin> I do think it is better with more ram
<bioterror> some raw facts: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1404_x64&num=1
<bioterror> with mp3 encoding, you could win 2 secs :D
<silver_m> I installed wbar but I cannot configure it. The configure button is unclickable
<suncokret> so i think i will not need to install 64bit, it is very little faster
<silver_m> the wbar is on the left of my screen vertically but I want it at the bottom of screen horizontally
<silver_m> and I also want to change the icons
<silver_m> of wbar
<silver_m> and put other programs than the default
<silver_m> anyone knows how to configure wbar?
<krytarik> !info wbar-config | silver_m
<ubottu> silver_m: wbar-config (source: wbar): GUI tool to configure wbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.4-2 (vivid), package size 41 kB, installed size 231 kB
<silver_m> should I install wbar-config with sudo apt-get install wbar-config?
<krytarik> Yep.
<silver_m> ok thanks
<krytarik> As I see it, there isn't a "configure button" in the first place though.
<silver_m> it is
<silver_m> one
<silver_m> on top of wbar
<silver_m> it says confic
<silver_m> config
<silver_m> but I click it a
<silver_m> and
<silver_m> it does not working
<krytarik> silver_m: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on one line - easier to follow for everyone.
<silver_m> yes ok
<silver_m> I will try that gui
<krytarik> silver_m: It's a separate launcher.
<silver_m> if I use this launcher the next time I reboot, the wbar will be configured?
<krytarik> Well, restart wbar really, but yeah.
<silver_m> Wbar has a disadvantage that when I use rotating backgrounds, it keeps the old background
<krytarik> Heh.
#lubuntu 2016-08-08
<fishcooker> i've got many error window like this http://imgur.com/a/Nqdm5 ... how to kill all window like that?
<Ascavasaion> I upgraded form the 14.04 LTS to 16.04.1 LTS and lost GUI.  I reinstalled the whole gnome desktop and that got me back into desktop.  I have a lock button in the start/clicker/taskbar/LX Panel it in LXDM desktop (Lubuntu).  When Ilock the desktop now i cannot get it out of the locked state at all, it remains black and nothing happens when I move the mouse or type characters.  i am forced to switch computer completely off and
<Ascavasaion> to restart losing any work I was busy with.  Please can someone advise.
<Afshaal> So when are you guise gonna incorporate openbox-menu for a ballin applications pipe menu on the desktop
<Afshaal> oh and Bunsenlabs has a dynamite Places pipemenu script for browsing your file directories, you outta grab that too P:
<Ascavasaion> So, fresh install of 16.04.1 LTS done, and no WiFi.  lspci shows the wireless card is there.  Any pointers?  It worked perfectly in 14.04.1.
<wxl> Ascavasaion: what's the specific pci id and kernel modules? (see lspci -nnk)
<Ascavasaion> wxl: pastebin.com/4sxEKQ6w
<wxl> oh, broadcom.
<wxl> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ascavasaion> Yes
<Ascavasaion> Let me have a looksie... thank you... will be back to bother you some more I am sure hehe
<wxl> definitely using the wrong module
<Ascavasaion> So I need the b43 driver... that much I think I understand
<Ascavasaion> Broadcom STA Wireless driver?
<Ascavasaion> Proprietary
<Ascavasaion> ?
<wxl> i'd suggest the b43
<wxl> you can get the proprietary driver, but i find that wholly unnecessary
<Ascavasaion> b43 driver (Open Source)?
<wxl> yep
<Ascavasaion> Okay, restart needed... hold thumbs :)
<Ascavasaion> It worked.
<Ascavasaion> thank you so much.
<wxl> np!
<Medhy> Hello
<wxl> o/
<Ascavasaion> Sjoe, clean install of 16.04.1 Really is nice compared to the botchedupgrade from 14.04.1LTS to 16.04.1LTS
<Ascavasaion> Have a strange thing happening now... when I lock the desktop and then return to it it asks me for password and goes back into GUI... but then the touchpad does notwork.  Only think that worls is Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Ascavasaion> Weird... wish I could sort that out... it is irritating.
<Ascavasaion> Think this might be related to it... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1573454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573454 Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
#lubuntu 2016-08-09
<swift110-phone> hey
<Skyrider> Is anyone familiar with mouse/keyboard issues? Demo of Lubuntu works fine.. but after installation, mouse/keyboard refuses to work.
<sodomy> Skyrider: USB keyboard/mouse?  Try an lsusb -t
<sodomy> (from a remote login obviously)
<gordonjcp> ayeup
<gordonjcp> what's the minimum amount of space that it's possible to install Lubuntu on?
<Skyrider> sodomy: indeed, USB.
<Skyrider> is remote enabled by default?
<wxl> Skyrider: nope. just boot up with a live cd/usb.
<Skyrider> live/demo works.
<Skyrider> It's the full installation which is the issue.
<wxl> right so use lsusb to get information
<Skyrider> I'm lost ^^.
<wxl> there have been no reports about the keyboard/mouse not working
<wxl> therefore, it is highly likely that you have a particular set of hardware that others don't have
<wxl> so in order to troubleshoot the problem, we need more information
<wxl> lsusb provides said information
<Skyrider> Ah.. I get it.. I just thought you wanted to get some information that I can't type on the lubuntu having the issue :p
<wxl> nope
<Skyrider> So.. lsusb -t, brb.. rebooting into live mode.
<wxl> if you want easy access to remote just install ssh
<Skyrider> Currently on windows.
<Skyrider> wxl: http://imgur.com/FRL0XnF
<Skyrider> Still weird that live works perfectly.
<wxl> Skyrider: um, hate to be a pain, but could you pastebin that?
<Skyrider> No can do.
<Skyrider> I have to keep switching os's.
<wxl> lsusb -t | pastebinit (install pastebinit if you haven't already)
<Skyrider> cant view image?..
<wxl> images are difficult to deal with when dealing with text; also it seems that some text is missing
<Skyrider> That is the complete info that lsusb gave.
<wxl> so you have an input devices that's attached to a hub that's attached to a hub that's attached to a hub ???
<Skyrider> keyboard/mouse -> hub -> pc.
<Skyrider> no other hubs in between.
<wxl> does the keyboard have a hub in it?
<wxl> i.e. is the mouse connected to the keyboard?
<Skyrider> Nope. Both seperated
<Skyrider> **separated
<wxl> how bizarre. that tree is nuts.
<wxl> what happens if you get rid of the hub and connect straight to the pc?
<Skyrider> I see..
<Skyrider> Keyboard has USB connections.
<Skyrider> Never really, knew.. lol
<Skyrider> First time I'm finding this out.
<wxl> ok that makes sense then, sheesh
<Skyrider> Wonder why I never noticed this.
<Skyrider> Using Mouse in keyboard to pc connection now, removed the hub..
<Skyrider> lets see if that works.
<Skyrider> Weird if it does though.. linux mint had no issues with the keyboard/mouse, and its the same os.
<wxl> well, potential difference in kernel
<Skyrid3r> Weird stuff, still nothing
<Skyrid3r> .Strangest thing is.. even the network is disconnected.
<Skyrid3r> Live version works fine though
<wxl> well it might be a broadcom chip
<wxl> they usually require more oeffort in the installed version
<Skyrid3r> I'm pretty sure I tagged the download stuff at installation.
<Skyrid3r> inc, third party.
<wxl> yeah that doesn't necessarily mean anything unfortunately
<wxl> you can use `lspci -nnk` to figure out what chip you have and what kernel module it's using
<wxl> if it's broadcom you'll need this—
<wxl> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Skyrid3r> Why would the packages differ from live / installed version?
<Skyrid3r> I mean, if it 'works' on the live version.. wouldn't you expect that those things also work on the installed version?
<wxl> there is occassionally a bit of a difference. updates account for some of that. it could certainly be a regression that causes a problem
<Skyrid3r> I doubt I installed it incorrectly ^^, I had linux mint installed.. wiped that partition and installed Lubuntu over it.
<wxl> yeah i don't think you did anything wrong for sure
<wxl> it's really curious. different ports don't produce different results?
<Skyrid3r> 'fraid not.
<wxl> what version of lubuntu is this again?
<Skyrid3r> 16.04
<wxl> i wish you had remote access
<wxl> it would be interesting to see if lsusb produces different results in the installed system
<wxl> we could also grep the logs at that point
<Skyrid3r> Ya, dito... unless I can override it somehow.
<wxl> invariably there's a clue there somewhere
<wxl> well, you could try to fix the wireless issue
<Skyrid3r> ethernet connected.
<Skyrid3r> So, not using wireless.
<wxl> ah there you go
<wxl> so
<wxl> 1s
<Skyrid3r> ?
<wxl> so there's a wiki page that deals with re-installing kernels when you've deleted them all
<wxl> you can use this to install your package
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels/Problems
<Skyrid3r> I don't remember removing any kernels.
<wxl> except when you get to installing your kernel, just install the broadcom package
<wxl> (instead of the kernel)
<wxl> and of course you won't need to update grub
<wxl> that is assuming that the package will solve your problem
<wxl> first you'll have to see if you have a broadcom chip and fi you do which one so you know which package to install based on:
<wxl> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
 * wxl kicks ubottu 
<Skyrid3r> Realtek
<wxl> oh
<wxl> right you have ethernet
<wxl> i forgot about that
<Skyrid3r> ^_^
<wxl> so go through that process and instead of installing the kernel, install `ssh`
<Skyrid3r> I do have wireless plugged in, just not using it atm.
<wxl> then you can boot to it and you should be able to connect to it over ssh using another computer on the network
<wxl> heck you could use your phone :)
<wxl> hope that makes sense
<Skyrid3r> wth is going on..
<Skyrid3r> Oh, ya.. it does.. using debian myself on my pi2.
<Skyrid3r> Been working with linux for a few years now.
<Skyrid3r> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease  Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<Skyrid3r> When trying to update.
<wxl> Skyrider: did you do the resolv.conf trick?
<Skyrid3r> Ya, did the complete list up to apt-get install
<Skyrid3r> can't install anything without updating the list though.
<wxl> i assume you can't ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<Skyrid3r> Not from the terminal.
<wxl> argh
<Skyrid3r> Strange....
 * wxl sighs
<Skyrid3r> Actually, can't ping anything..
<wxl> try disconnecting and reconnecting the ethernet cable and then doing the resolv.conf bit?
<Skyrid3r> So that tutorial makes a direct connection with my local installation?
<Skyrid3r> Because when I exit the connection, I can ping again.
<wxl> correct
<wxl> the idea is that since it's not connected, your local installation doesn't have networking set up properly
<wxl> so you need to copy over the working configuration from the running system over to the mounted local install in order to get the internet to work when you chroot into the local install
<Skyrid3r> Tried copying the file, didn't work though.
<Skyrid3r> Why can't the connection make use of the existing network connection I have now on the live version?
<wxl> brb
<wxl> technically you probably could but it would take some rewriting
<wxl> the thing is that the system is set to look for /etc/resolv.conf
<wxl> when you mount --bind and chroot, you're making /etc refer to your local install's /etc
<wxl> (among other things)
<wxl> you might want to make sure you're booted into the live desktop environment and make sure that nm-applet has your connection set up properly first
<wxl> and then check the content of the live /etc/resolv.conf
<wxl> it should be nothing more than the likes of a nameserver ip (usually 127.0.1.1) and a search domain
<wxl> well, actually the search domain is optional and probably not relevant
<Skyrider> weird stuff.
<charlie_sanders> how Do I tell ubuntu to use my custonm downloaded of JAVA so it's not constantly trying to download a java-runtime ?
<wxl> charlie_sanders: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<charlie_sanders> ok, I tried alternatives, let me read that and try again
<wxl> charlie_sanders: it's possible that the way you have it installed, maybe it doesn't provide an alternatives option. you'll have to rtfm and figure out how to take care of that. alternately, read the whole page and see if anything there doesn't apply to how you want to install.
<charlie_sanders> ugh, it says theres only one choice, and so its the default, but any package that relies on java is trying to download headless-java
<charlie_sanders> oh hmm
<wxl> oh yeah that's going to be problematic, too.
<charlie_sanders> maybe theres a headless java alt
<charlie_sanders> yeah, cause I need to tell my _package manager_ that I have a java installed
<wxl> you're using Oracle Java?
<charlie_sanders> yes
<wxl> 7 or 8?
<charlie_sanders> 9
<charlie_sanders> oops
<charlie_sanders> 8
<charlie_sanders> i come from the future!
<wxl> seems there's a ppa that should solve all your problems
<wxl> and keep you from having to manually download and install updates
<wxl> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<wxl> wow it does have 9 in there
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<genii> Yes, 9 has been in there a while now
<wxl> last version of 8 was uploaded on the 21st of July, so seems fairly updated
<Skyrider> wxl: Is this because lubuntu is so light?
<wxl> Skyrider: hahah yeah we eliminate everything XD
<Skyrider> Hopefully you know I'm referring to my issue :p
<wxl> Skyrider: no, it should be totally unrelated. especially at the kernel level, we're all the same as ubuntu itself.
<Skyrider> There must be a difference somewhere.. Linux mint / Lubuntu both use 16.04
<wxl> Skyrider: i'm not sure how mint does things. it's possible they might not actually use the lubuntu seeds.
<Skyrider> mmmhhh
<Skyrider> Weird, weird, weird.
<wxl> now there's a question i didn't ask you
<wxl> are you absolutely 100% sure that you downloaded and copied the image without failure
<wxl> i.e. did you check the hashes?
<Skyrider> That, I did not. I just expected it to work properly..
<charlie_sanders> wxl: oh ok, thx
<wxl> np charlie_sanders
<wxl> Skyrider: cuz 1 bit of difference could result in weird inconsistencies
<Skyrider> Current usb is at 4.576.088.064 bytes
<Skyrider> let me rewrite the image file.
<wxl> you should ALWAYS check hashes
<wxl> always always always
<wxl> of course if you use torrents, that's already done for you
<wxl> still, there's the matter of checking the media (which you can do at the grub menu)
<Skyrider> Not much of a hash person, as 99% of all time it d/ls correctly :p
<wxl> there's that 1%
<Skyrider> Very rarely, corrupted installations ^^.
<lynorian> Skyrider, but the 1 percent of the time it does finding the problem is really hard
<Skyrider> Where's the hash located.
<Skyrider> Found the md5.
<Skyrider> MD5 checks out.
<wxl> now boot the live system and "check the cd for defects"
<wxl> man we have to change that language
<skyrid3r> meh..
<skyrid3r> I apologise.
<wxl> Skyrider: copying error?
<skyrid3r> wxl: While the MD5 was correct, the writing didn go well to USB.
<skyrid3r> I re-did it, and installed.. its working perfectly now.
<wxl> skyrid3r: yeah it happens, man, don't sweat it. that's usually the first place to look if things are just *weird*
<wxl> skyrid3r: in any case, glad you're all fixed :)
<skyrid3r> Indeed ^_^
<skyrid3r> still have to get used to this GUI though.
<skyrid3r> Dont have a super slow system, but it aint fast either.
<skyrid3r> Cinnamon was actually, laggy for me.
<wxl> lubuntu's about the best there is from what i've found
<wxl> well, lxde
<skyrid3r> What do you use for start-menu search?
<skyrid3r> Found out it has no function for that.
<wxl> you could arch your way to an absolutely perfect system for only what you want
<wxl> we don't have anything like that, and i really haven't had the need, so can't speak to it personally
<skyrid3r> Alrighty :), I often search stuff through the start menu on w10.
<skyrid3r> Easier to find things without blogging my desktop.
<skyrid3r> Appreciate all the help btw :)
<wxl> np :)
<skyrid3r> Will have to reinstall lubuntu later on anyway..
<skyrid3r> Currently just installed on a 60gb partition... unless I mount the home to another one in the future
<skyrid3r> Familiar with windows wxl ?
<wxl> skyrid3r: a bit.
<skyrid3r> I believe in windows, the bottom right side mouse is being blocked to go to the second monitor.
<skyrid3r> In order to use minimize all function properly.
<skyrid3r> Not sure if possible with (l)ubuntu / the GUI.
<wxl> tl;dr you want to be able to move the mouse to the bottom right and make it minimize all windows?
<skyrid3r> Without it moving to the second monitor, ya.
<wxl> yeeeeeah i'm not sure that works or not
<wxl> i'm not even sure there's a mouse corners option
<skyrid3r> Ugh.. need to change keyboard settings as well.. ' / " not working properly
<skyrid3r> Found the minimize all function
<skyrid3r> Though it won't revert it
<skyrid3r> brb, update on some stuff / nvidia, etc.
<exwindows10user> is 14.04.1 out?
<wxl> !trusty | exwindows10user
<ubottu> exwindows10user: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<exwindows10user> sorry I just uninstalled Windows :D
<exwindows10user> And installed ubuntu, but people keep telling me to try lubuntu because use less resources.
<exwindows10user> so what you sent me says, that no, right? 14.04.1 is not out yet
<wxl> the more current LTS release is xenial
<wxl> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<wxl> exwindows10user: no it says check for point releases at releases.ubuntu.com :)
<exwindows10user> I don't get it
<exwindows10user> who is ubottu
<exwindows10user> it's weird
<exwindows10user> ubottu: your links are sending me to ubuntu not lubuntu
<ubottu> exwindows10user: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> exwindows10user: lubuntu is ubuntu. all of ubuntu's flavors are at release.ubuntu.com
<wxl> releases, that is
<wxl> to make it real easy for you:
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/
<exwindows10user> but then I must be in the wrong site
<exwindows10user> I can't find the 14.04.1 download link
<exwindows10user> :/
<wxl> 14.04.1 is technically kind of old
<wxl> are you sure you don't mean 16.04.1?
<exwindows10user> 16.04.1
<exwindows10user> Im sorry!
<lynorian> yeah the updates would take a while
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/
<exwindows10user> wxl and ubottu your help is not really clear
<exwindows10user> This is my first time in Linux
<exwindows10user> Now I'm really confused
<Fr_Dae> thanks wxl
<Fr_Dae> i have same the exacte Same on hilm
<Fr_Dae> him
#lubuntu 2016-08-10
<Fr_Dae> hi, how to signal on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ he have take a error ?  the 16.04 is on 16.04.1 folder and 16.04.1 on 16.04 folder
<Fr_Dae> on lunbuntu
<Fr_Dae> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (Only use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, genii, holstein, hyperair, IAmNotThatGuy, jared, Myrtti, stlsaint, Unit193, wxl.
<Unit193> Fr_Dae: Don't do that.
<Fr_Dae> ok just for testing
<Fr_Dae> sorry
<Fr_Dae> :D
<Unit193> And they are symlinks anyway.
<freefall1> hi
<freefall1>  im needing help with getting a tv tuner card working.. i have tried mythtv an try firmware drivers list an no work
#lubuntu 2016-08-11
<hubo> hello
<hubo> could anyone give me some advices?
<hubo> my pc doesn't recognise my android phone
<xavier__> bonjour
<xavier__> j'ai un souci sur lubuntu. Je peux pas mettre à jour mes logiciels car je me rappelle plus de mon mot de passe
<xavier__> Pouvez vous m'aider ?
<Rosika> Hello. I have got a problem with my web-stick:  I can establish connection alright, but after a certain time (rather irregularly) it disconnects.  As roaming is allowed switching between UMTS and HSDPA occurs from time to time. I don´t know whether this is the cause of my problems.  Does anybody know of a possibility to set 2G or 3G as fixed by using the terminal?
<swift110> hey all
<swift110> Sometimes my mouse pointer disappears and I am trying to know why.
<swift110> just happened then the mouse pointer reappears all of a sudden
<lynorian> swift110, do you have intel graphics on 16.04?
<swift110> lynorian, not sure
<swift110> It's only started happening recently
<capum321> does lubuntu comes with redshift?
<wxl> capum321: apt-cache policy <package> will tell you if something is installed
<wxl> capum321: doubt it, though.
<capum321> apparently is
<wxl> well your install has it :)
<capum321> how one automate its enable on boot?
<capum321> wxl your not?
<wxl> sheesh i don't even have it on this kubuntu install
<capum321> ok
<wxl> i have an older xenial laying around and it doesn't
<capum321> which distro?
<wxl> lubuntu
<capum321> i have the redshift package, not redshift-gtk
<capum321> how could I automate it's color temp transiction?
<wxl> i don't have either
<wxl> you want to start this on boot of the desktop?
<capum321> i think the color temp transiction works when you run `redshift`. i guess
<capum321> so i should run it every boot time
<wxl> it's x11 so probably needs to run everytime the desktop boots
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/159008/how-to-add-startup-applications-in-lubuntu
<capum321> there is no cfg file located at default location
<capum321> wxl thanks
<wxl> np capum321
<capum321> wxl can i insert a full command for example, `redshift -l 55:12` in lxsession edit ?
<wxl> capum321: should be able to. quote it if necessary. you can also see if redshift doesn't have a conf file of some kind and set it there to be default
<capum321> the bin will detect if I manually create it?
<wxl> if it's set to
<wxl> check the man page
<wxl> it seems to refer to it http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man5/redshift.5.html
<capum321> much better. I was looking the other man page
<capum321> wxl how to apply the .conf settings?
<wxl> capum321: no clue!
<capum321> what would be the generic way?
<wxl> i'd cross reference the arch docs https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Redshift
<capum321> the brightness script work for ubuntu?
<wxl> having never even used the tool you have, i can't really say with certainty
<capum321> sorry, i mean regarding the .sh script itself, does the commands are correct? it's all linux afterall shell script right?
<wxl> however, if you mean https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Redshift#Use_real_screen_brightness then, assuming you have xbacklight (which i think everyone does), yes
<wxl> oh i'm wrong it's optional
<wxl> !info xbacklight | capum321
<ubottu> capum321: xbacklight (source: xbacklight): simple utility to set the backlight level. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1build1 (xenial), package size 7 kB, installed size 24 kB
<wxl> the rest is all standard shell stuff
<capum321> i have it
<capum321> but read above...
<capum321> ok
<capum321> thanks
<wxl> like i said, if you mean https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Redshift#Use_real_screen_brightness and you have xbacklight, then yes
<capum321> i can't tell the screen looks well displayed with its lights...
#lubuntu 2016-08-12
<Capum321> hello how could I enable a usb speakers?
<tsimonq2> Capum321: open a terminal and launch pavucontrol, if it isn't there, install it
<Capum321> would htis work http://askubuntu.com/questions/167394/sound-card-selection
<Capum321> tsimonq2: no?]]
<tsimonq2> Capum321: I apologize, I have to leave for the night
<tsimonq2> Capum321: ask again later/tomorrow (depending on your location) and someone might be able to help you
<christian_> hey how is everyone?
<mohi> Hello... We are good. How are you?
<christian_> pretty good.  i'm having some trouble compiling a kernel right now though.  I'm pretty new to linux but I've done this twice before with no problems but this time it is freezing on a certain step.  I'm upgrading from 4.4 to 4.7
<mohi> Okay... do you see any errors in dmesg ?
<christian_> how do i view dmesg errors?
<christian_> if you're asking if i received an error during the compile, i didn't.  it just stops running when it reaches Temporary per-CPU NMI log buffer size
<meckler> helo
<meckler> hello
<meckler> need help with my lubuntu, i cant login after apt-get some files
<meckler> reason is /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root 100%
<meckler> what can i do?
<meckler> after sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/mapper/Kronos--vg-root
<meckler> it work, 3Gig free
<Fr_Dae> try on ttf1
<Fr_Dae> sudo pkill lightdm
<Fr_Dae> left 2mn after ask ... ok
<capum321> hello
<capum321> can't get to work usb sound
<capum321> I was instructed to install pavucontrol
<capum321> didn't turn it on
<capum321> hello
<capum321> seems my notebook can't sleep
<capum321> Power Manager - GDBus.Error:org.freedestkop.DBus.ERror.NoReply: - Method call timed out
<pac_pc> Hello just install lubuntu 14.04 and running into display issues. It doesn't do 1080p. Tried going into Monitor settings and it only shows max res. of 1024x768
<pac_pc> http://i.imgur.com/G7XPa35.png <-- hardware info
<pac_pc> *installed
#lubuntu 2016-08-13
<Ascavasaion> I am running Lubuntu with the lightdm.  I get the following error... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604  I saw a suggestion by someone online that replacing lightdm with gdm would work.  How do I do that, and is it a safe option?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<gardadepan> hello
<gardadepan> im student from Indonesia
<gardadepan> hello
<Jtr> Hello, i have an issue with the latest lubuntu on my Asus laptop X553MA. It freezes from time to time.
<Jtr> Everything freezes, the mouse the keyboard the sound and the display.
<Jtr> Then i have to forcefully shutdown and start again.
<Jtr> In additional drivers i haven't seen any graphic drivers and i have investigated and i have seen that the xorg is already installed. But i still think there might be an issue with the graphic card driver, so i took the intel-linux-graphic-installer and ran it. But it said that the distribution is not supported.
<Jtr> I have checked /var/log/kern.log but there is nothing there in the moment of the freeze.
<Jtr> Anyone have any ideas?
<Jtr> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display [8086:0f31] (rev 0e) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Jtr> this is my Display on the laptop.
<freefall> anyone here
<jcig> join #lubuntu-offtopic
#lubuntu 2016-08-14
<capum321> hello, svn has a external launch tool command (resolve conflicts with merge) which is ruled by a file.py . Where should I put this file, since there is no /usr/local/bin in my system; /usr/local/etc paste don't have current permissions
<capum321> hello, is there a standard which specify user writable folders? eg. I have a .py file, was told to copy to /usr/local/bin, but my os doesn't have this path.
#lubuntu 2017-08-07
<therethere> hi there
<therethere> i am trying lubuntu 16.04 long term release version
<therethere> after i had some problems with 17.04
<therethere> this lts version is working fine
<therethere> but there was one more video player app in 17.04
<therethere> could someone tell me which that app is and how do i get that for lts version?
<therethere> anyone?
<therethere> ??
<Felix_Amore> Hi all, I'm trying to mount a partition on a usb and the option to mount it is greyed out in gparted
<Felix_Amore> And various other things I've tried haven't worked either.
<agentx04> hi, anyone online here?
<flappyjonson> hello
<wxl> wut up
<flappyjonson> can someone help me with openvpn on lubuntu? I have wifi dongle that is used to connect to the internet and now I want to make sure that this wifi connection is always connected to vpn. I did try to set automatically connect to VPN using this connection with preconfigured vpn connection but this never work and instead wifi does not want to connect at all (when I untick it wifi dongle connects to network).
<flappyjonson> So i did try to do it classic way that is connectin in terminal by using command openvpn server_address and yes it works ok but if the connection crashes it will not reconnect by itself and I will not know if it even crashed
<flappyjonson> any ideas?
<flappyjonson> Ah in the first one I meant I did try to use network-manager but it is broken and does not work
<tsimonq2> flappyjonson: Try #ubuntu if you don't get an answer here :)
<flappyjonson> sure, thanks :)
<wxl> flappyjonson: you get it figured out yet?
<flappyjonson> depends
<flappyjonson> I am reading about openvpn config files becase I gave up on crappy network-manager
<flappyjonson> its should be killed with fire
<wxl> ah
<wxl> well i had it working in nm-manager fwiw
<wxl> i don't have my machine in front of me, though
<flappyjonson> now if I only could somehow check if vpn is connected
<wxl> i think there's a vpn connection section that you want to make auto run or associate with a particular connection
<wxl> and then in the connection you require the vpn or something of the sort
<wxl> you could check your ip to see if you're connected
<flappyjonson> I plan to make simple script that would check vpn every 1 second and if it is not alive then to turn off eth0 and when it goes back on to turn eth0 on
<flappyjonson> its hard to to if it is dynamic ip
<wxl> not really
<wxl> your vpn should provide a block of ips, so you can check against them
<flappyjonson> hmmmm
<wxl> and i think you can curl to checkip.dyndns.com to get your ip
<flappyjonson> I do not want to spam them so much :D
<wxl> that's why they made that, admittedly
<flappyjonson> made what ?
<wxl> checkip.dyndns.com
<flappyjonson> Ok but I doubt they would ignore machines that ask for op every 1 second or even less
<wxl> maybe, but you could rate limit your software
<flappyjonson> true but I want to do it infinitely
<flappyjonson> it would be better to somehow ask openvpn if it is connected but still great idea I will use it if there will be no other way
<wxl> ooh better
<wxl> dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com
<flappyjonson> for sure faster
<wxl> STUN FTW tho https://askubuntu.com/questions/95910/command-for-determining-my-public-ip/683488#683488
<wxl> bonus points on that for doing it entirely with simple bash utilities XD
<flappyjonson> this is what I hate in linux sometimes :)
<flappyjonson> instead of simple dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com people post answers with 100 lines of commands to do one single thing
<wxl> yes, because everything else never fails (not)
<wxl> there's more than one way to do things. that's not a negative.
<flappyjonson> sure there is but if something can be done in simple way then why to hammer 100 doors?
<wxl> depends on the situation. it's not easy to generalize.
<wxl> in the windows world, you get one option and there's no changing or customizing it to your liking
<wxl> in the os x world, kyou don't get the option because apple already decided you don't want it
<flappyjonson> maybe :)
<flappyjonson> now I need to permanently turn off ipv6
<wxl> oh that's fairly easy
<wxl> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu
<flappyjonson> yup this one was easy :)
<wxl> i admit it's easier in freebsd (just a one liner) but that's ok :)
<wxl> flappyjonson: don't forget not to use chrome (webrtc leaks ips). you can at least turn it off in firefox.
<flappyjonson> thanks a lot now I have everything I need :)
<wxl> yay
<flappyjonson> I now write small script that will be in infinite look checking if there is device tunX (made by openvpn when connected) by grepping ifconfig if there is then does nothing and if there is not then turn off eth0. Now openvpn configuration is set to autoconnect when disconnected so when it reconnect and script finds tunX then it will bring eth0 online. Not too beautifull but hopefully will work and I will not ddos dyndns :)
<pentiumM> Could I get help here with pae?
<pentiumM> I'm trying to boot Lubuntu on an old Pentium M laptop.. looking to install it there.. but found no support for pae..
<krytarik> !pae | pentiumM: Try the 'forcepae' boot option
<ubottu> pentiumM: Try the 'forcepae' boot option: Ubuntu provides only PAE-enabled kernels for 32-bit systems now. Some older CPUs may have issues with it. For more info and troubleshooting, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<pentiumM> thank you, yes, found that. it worked.
<pentiumM> Now I'm stuck at booting into the LiveCD..
<pentiumM> Lubuntu does not seem to have an option for this. Only "Install.." and "Rescue.."
<pentiumM> Neither leads to any obvious way to get into a GUI or shell environment where I can create and image backup of the hard drive.
<wxl> if you're using the alternate version, there's no such option. you'd need to use the desktop version
<pentiumM> There does not seem to really be a live boot option with this distro.
<wxl> s/distro/version/
<pentiumM> Yes, alternate because of only 500 MB RAM in this old machine.
<wxl> that's required only for ubiquity, the installer
<wxl> if you don't need a GUI, i'd just use finnix personally
<wxl> although tbh i don't know what their PAE support is like
<wxl> you might be better off just using a USB to SCSI/SATA adapter on the hard drive and just using a less crippled machine :)
<pentiumM> Ah, it belongs to my mom, and trying to move her to a different machine just it's an option now.
<pentiumM> Thanks for the tip on Finnix. Seems like just the thing to live boot and backup. Seems that it does not require pae as of version 102 with no mention since.
<shakary> Ciao a tuti
<wxl> !it | shakary
<ubottu> shakary: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shakary> lubuntu = stile e leggerezza
<dddd> d
#lubuntu 2017-08-08
<was> hi
<was> i can't able to login on lubuntu 16.4
<hateball> was: Can you provide some more details?
<was> sure
<was> before was using version 14.0 after update to 16.4 i can't able to login
<hateball> was: What happens? Do you get the login manager, but once you try to login you get kicked back out?
<was> yes
<hateball> was: are you able to get to tty1 by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<was> yes
<was> nothing has happen
<was> same screen
<hateball> can you not login?
<hateball> on tty1, that is
<hateball> on the commandline
<was> ya i can
<was> login
<was> r u there
<hateball> I am now yes
<hateball> was: run this command "ls -l ~/.Xauthority"
<hateball> was: make sure that file is not owned by root, it must be owned by your user
<was> ok wait
<was> it showing
<was> no such file or directory
<hateball> was: Really?
<hateball> oh they left
<mb79> hi all, can someone help me with an installation issue?
<mb79> i'm getting an "Error setting up gfxboot" error.
<mb79> nevermind, googled it. alles gut.
<tijesef> Hi guys!
#lubuntu 2017-08-09
<fishcooker> im on 16.04
<fishcooker> is there any chance to using the lxqt dev ?
<n-iCe> hi
<qswz> my webcam captures are getting saved in my homedir ~/photo-1.jpg
<qswz> I'd like it to go in pictures
<qswz> oh it's ok
<qswz> I changed it, saved it, now it's does it t the right place
<osnar> How to install lubuntu?
<krytarik> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<krytarik> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<osnar> After selecting the language, in the next screen, is pressed and does not advance
<osnar> I'm installing for a DVD
#lubuntu 2017-08-10
<fgdt3> hello what has higher requirements lubuntu or debian with xfce
<markcxjo> Hello,
<markcxjo> how could I access network printing in lubuntu?
<inerkick> Hi Guys, I am using Lubuntu 17.04. Kindly help with this error while installig updates
<inerkick> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25282504/
<hateball> markcxjo: what kind of network printing do you mean?
<hateball> the default printer add thingy should let you point to ipp or smb shares
<Td_> Hello~ Is there anyone available who could offer pointers on how to install Lubuntu 17 on a machine - from a USB Thumb Drive - with no other OS installed?
<tsimonq2> Td_: So is Lubuntu on the USB drive?
<Td_> Hey tsimonq2; Thanks for responding.  'Yes', Lubuntu has been extracted to the root of a Thumb drive.  This will be targeted to be installed on an Atom CPU 1333MHz. machine.
<tsimonq2> Td_: Sure, try putting the USB drive in the Atom machine and booting it up, it should boot onto the USB drive.
<Td_> Currently what comes up is that the machine does not recognize anything on the TD.  I've set the Boot Priority sequence to look at the USB first (and disabled the HDD).
<Td_> The machine responds with a 'Reboot and Select proper Boot device or insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key' message.
<tsimonq2> Td_: Excellent, ok. What tool did you use to write the ISO to the USB drive?
<Td_> Oh; might be a key question to ask.  I simply extracted it using WinRar I believe; whatever comes standard with Windows 7.  Is this problematic?
<Td_> Are you still there 'tsimonq2'?
<tsimonq2> Td_: Oh, yes I am.
<tsimonq2> Td_: Sorry :)
<tsimonq2> Td_: Yes, it's a bit problematic as the ISO not only contains the files but makes it bootable
<Td_> Thanks, no trouble.  So, what should I use to extract - or unpack - the iso files?
<tsimonq2> Hold on, I'm finding it :)
<tsimonq2> Td_: Here you go, the same exact steps work with the Lubuntu ISO :) https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows?_ga=2.133395022.1331823900.1502378104-2004590858.1489273770#0
<Td_> Oh, don't bust a gut, Simon
<Td_> OK, got it.  I appreciate the link.  Boy, there's so much to wrap one's head around in a Linux domain, isn't there?  Definitely not for the faint of heart, :-).
<tsimonq2> True :)
<tsimonq2> Td_: Let me know how that goes! :D
<Td_> Is Rufus a trustworthy application to download and use to create the bootable Lubuntu dist.?  The site link promotes that!
<tsimonq2> Td_: Yes it is.
<Td_> Brilliant!  BTW, I'm more than a little impressed by the level of community user support (and yours).  Thank you! Will check back in to (hopefully) report success.
<tsimonq2> Td_: You're welcome, glad to help. :D
<Td_> Hope I can pay it forward for someone else in the future, Simon.  Take care, Td
<git-hg> hi. how to install git-hg in lubuntu? ubuntu has package at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/git-hg.1.html
<tsimonq2> git-hg: Open a terminal and run this: sudo apt install git-hg
<git-hg> tried. doesn't work for lubuntu.
<git-hg> ubuntu has package but lubuntu seems not.
<tsimonq2> git-hg: Oh? Could you please put the exact output in paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link?
<wxl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hg-fast-export
<git-hg> i was dumb. it should be hg-fast-export
<tsimonq2> git-hg: Because all packages that Ubuntu has, Lubuntu should have also
<wxl> if you read the manpage, it's provided by a particular package
<git-hg> sry for noise.
<tsimonq2> git-hg: It's cool :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: thanks
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2017-08-11
<truthseeker> need virtualkeyboard for lubuntu ? any suggestions
<plaindave> I'm using Lubuntu, and I can't figure out how to turn off my laptop's touchpad. Any ideas would be appreciated. I've tried just about everything.
<lynorian> plaindave, this will probably work if you are ok with the command line and it is a synaptics touchpad which is quite common
<lynorian> synclient touchpadoff=1
<shashikant> i am biginers of using linux in my pc
<shashikant> where i can find tutorial for lubuntu
#lubuntu 2017-08-12
<Guest67426> how do i put usb drivers on a computer without any non usb interface or HDD
<samandar> Hello friends!
<samandar> Finally I installed Lubuntu LXQT version
<samandar> Its wonderful to use it'
<samandar> awesome!
<samandar> despite some issues I encountered I like it
<samandar> the only issue currently I have is how to connect to wi-fi
<samandar> I found this one over the internet https://github.com/lxde/lxqt-connman-applet
<samandar> but no idea how to build this
<samandar> Could you tell where I can find already built applets?
<korisnik> good afternon
<korisnik_> good afternoon
<korisnik> good afternoon
<korisnik> from trash saved Pc
#lubuntu 2017-08-13
<Jasper__> guys
<Jasper__> i want to switch from windows 10 to lubuntu
<SARA> thank god I found you plz HELP
<SARA> after i update lununtu it couldnt boot
<SARA> help
<SARA> HELP
<azarus> The latest lubuntu I've gotten to work with video on my PPC Mac was 12.04. All newer versions fail to initialize the X server. Any tips for getting this to work?
<azarus> (I had the same issue under gentoo as well)
<oerheks> seems like it is a known issue, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<pixxi451> Is anyone awake right now?
<WeeBaldie> Hi, I'm a Linux newbie. Somehow I've managed to mess up my system, which had been working perfectly. Now when I login, I no longer see the desktop or taskbar but a blank black screen. When I right-click a short menu appears with 7 items: Terminal emulator; Web browser; Desktops > ; ObConf; Reconfigure; Restart; Exit. Can anyone help? Thanks in adva
<WeeBaldie> nce!
<krytarik> WeeBaldie: For starters, try "pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu" and "lxpanel --profile Lubuntu" from a terminal and see what it gives.
<WeeBaldie> Thanks, krytarik. The first restored the Rubbish Bin, and the second the taskbar. Thank you. I've noted the commands and will remember them for future! I reboot and see if they're still there!
<WeeBaldie> Hi, I had a problem where the desktop and taskbar weren't loading on login and krytarik suggesting trying "pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu" and "lxpanel --profile Lubuntu", which worked perfectly, except that when I rebooted, the settings had gone. Do I have to edit a config file or something to make them permanent? Incidentally, after running
<WeeBaldie> the lxpanel command, there were dozens of error messages, can anyone help explain what they mean? Thanks again. https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h657GLy7whO
<loro6554735> Does anyone know how to activate a built-in backlit keyboard for a latitude e6400?
<drkokandy> i don't have a laptop like that, but this ask ubuntu post has a few possible fixes for a later model of latitude. maybe worth a try? https://askubuntu.com/questions/763552/keyboard-backlight-keeps-going-on-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
#lubuntu 2018-08-06
<pragomer> hi. will lubuntu 18.10 ship with lxqt per default?
<setra> do we have a preferred guide for CEFS setup?
<tsimonq2> pragomer: Yes.
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-8/ \o\ /o/ \o/
#lubuntu 2018-08-07
<afancy> Hello, when I open an application, the application window in Lubuntu cannot maximize (see https://i.snag.gy/75Qbep.jpg). How to set it? thanks
#lubuntu 2018-08-08
<eagle275> o/
<eagle275> any clue why my router doesnt "see" a lubuntu system .. lubuntu gets an ip-address via dhcp .. still the router doesnt list it
<lubot5> Dario De La Puente was added by: Dario De La Puente
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hello.
<lubot5> lbssousa was added by: lbssousa
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Hello
<lubot5> <lbssousa> Hello
<lubot5> <lbssousa> I'm installing Ubuntu 18.04 from mini.iso and selecting "Lubuntu mínimal" profile, and I've noticed that Openbox window title bar is not showing font Ubuntu with weight Medium/Bold. However, if I configure Openbox, changing Ubuntu font weight to Regular, it's shown correctly. What could be missing here?
<lubot5> <lbssousa> My GTK widgets are rendering Ubuntu Medium font correctly
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @lbssousa, Perhaps the default font isn't Ubuntu 🤔
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Otherwise, I'm not entirely sure.
#lubuntu 2018-08-10
<jucbit> hi, someone can help me with video online? i cant watch youtube xD
<hateball> jucbit: what happens? no image at all? what browser?
<jucbit> firefox, chromium and chrome
<jucbit> no sound and skipping images
<eagle275> connection slow ?
<hateball> what kind of computer? does it have enough performance to play?
<jucbit> yes it have enough
<jucbit> connection its ok
<jucbit> i have lubuntu 18.04
<eagle275> same here ..
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Check cores of procesador
<eagle275> what computer ? RAM / CPU ?
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> @eagle275, Check cores of cpu
<eagle275> its a VM for me .. can vary cores .. video runs fine .. 720p / fullHD
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> @jucbit, Youtube use html 5 and its use cpu no gpu for post process
#lubuntu 2018-08-11
<GrayMagiker> So what are people using to make custom live CDs? Specifically adding packages like build-essential? The old mount the iso and chroot way or is there a fancy tool people are using?
<oerheks> GrayMagiker, there is cubic, https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<lubot5> <Dario De La Puente> Good morning
#lubuntu 2018-08-12
<chris11> Is there a terminal command equal to the open command on a mac? I'd like to open the current working directory from the command line.
<lynorian> chris11, pcmanfm `pwd`
<lynorian> in a file manager if you want to
<chris11> ok, thanks.
#lubuntu 2019-08-05
<uio> no ideas??
<uio> Hi, using Lubuntu 16.04 LTS on an Asus Eee PC Flare series. I just installed the updates via the update centre today and now when I boot I can see the decrypt screen fine, but the login screen is all black. If I use the Fn keys to ak the machine hiberanate then upon pressing the 'on' button it resumes and screen is fine. I didn't have this issue before, but perhaps I should mention that the decrypt screen is always too dim unless I use the brightness keys.
<uio> The brightness keys have no effect on this new problem though. Any thoughts? Thanks!
<wxl> are you don't any manual kernel updates? i.e. not just taking the stock kernel?
<uio> wxl, I just followed Lubuntu's automatic update manager...
<uio> So I got the one everyone else did I guess…
<wxl> it's most likely a video issue of some kind but one would hope kernel modules wouldn't get worse if they worked before
<uio> wxl, That's what I thought too, but sometimes progress is, well not really.
<wxl> what does `uname -a` give you? and could you pastebin up /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /var/log/syslog, and /var/log/dmesg
<uio> Linux g1dc 5.0.0-23-generic #24~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 29 16:07:48 UTC 2019 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<wxl> curious. it looks like that version isn't available until disco https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=linux
<wxl> what does `lsb_release -c` tell you?
<uio> Sorry, thanks, but I have to go, I'll be back another time!a
<Brex> Hey guys, my Lubuntu 19.04 virtual machine froze up and I had to kill it. Now on boot my desktop is a blank black background with no icons, and the taskbar takes a long time to load and clicking it seems to lock up the system for a few moments. Been trying to google but a lot of the info seems to apply more to older releases. Not entirely sure how
<Brex> I would go about fixing it, would be super grateful if anyone has any insight
<Brex> Also this is probably helpful info - renaming my entire .config folder fixed the issue but I'm not certain which subfolder in there did it. Renaming the whole thing removed a lot of important config info for my software so I restored it and tried renaming a few specific folders that I thought might be related to the window manager and stuff, but I
<Brex> haven't been able to get it fixed like it was when i renamed the entire .config
<lubot> <lynorian> @brex I wouldn't try that many more times that could effect many different programs
<Brex> Yeah it was probably a bad idea, was just something I found while googling but the folders for stuff don't seem to be the same as in the older releases
<Brex> So I saved a snapshot of the machine so I could safely tinker a bit, and I deleted the config folder again and while the taskbar and windows are now responsive, the default desktop background didn't get restored and is still black (last time, it got restored.) At any rate, one of the things in this folder (the original config folder) is the issue -
<Brex>  anyone know which it might be? If I know what it is, I can restore the old snapshot and just delete the offending folder: https://i.imgur.com/Jt0mJOY.png
<Brex> As complete guesses I have already tried lxpanel, lxqt, pcmanfm-qt, and openbox. None of those fixed it, but they seemed like the most obvious ones to try so I'm not sure what to try now
<giga> hi
<giga> anyone here?
<Guest76198> hello
<Guest76198> anyone here?
<tomreyn> !ask
<diogenes_> 78 people
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<totti> hallo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hallo Totti
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2019-08-06
<mystic> hello..  can anyone please help me register with freenode?  its stupidly complicated
<mystic> ?
<kc2bez> mystic: here are the freenode instructions: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration   Also you may want to try #freenode this is Lubuntu support
<Moane> mystic, only type : /msg nickerv register your_password a_valid_email_address
<mystic> i cant understand them
<Moane> you will receive a confirmation email with code to copy-paste within your irc's application
<mystic> and i cant enter freenode withput being registered
<mystic> why cant they just have a normal easy sign up method like other chat rooms?
<mystic> it says my name is already registered, but i cant sign in
<Moane> mystic, this method sounds me as simple as it can be
<mystic> what are you taslking about?   most chat rooms just want your email address and a name and a password.. none if this code style format
<mystic> this is nuts and confusing for me
<mystic> must have been designed by a lninux user
<Moane> sure, that's why it's simple
<mystic> for gods sake...
<mystic> so its as simple as putting in a name and emaail on a normal website is it?  no it damn well isnt
<mystic> whats wrong with you linux users?
<Moane> nothing, or maybe because linux users are different :)
<mystic> they are yes.. and refuse to admit linux is not simple.  they seem to think searching for the right package, and installing it maunally with terminal is as easy as useing a windows exe file.   the same thing swith freenode... why do they even make it so difficult?   the mind boggles
<Moane> its easy : we want to control what we use instead of being controlled by. Come back later.
<mystic> smarmy aloof twat... no surprise there
<lineageosfan> I want to install VNC on my Lubuntu system to control in in my LAN. Which server do I have to install?
<lineageosfan> Also, how do I have to configure Lubuntu to be able to do a GUI login at the client machine?
<lineageosfan> Do I only install the X11vnc package on the Lubuntu machine?
<mystic> did i register right ?
<tomreyn> you are logged in as (to account) 'mystic', so your account registration and 'identify' to nickserv (authentication) did succeed.
<lineageosfan> Anybody?
<diogenes_> wnats to be with somebody, sometimes?
<guiverc2> lineageosfan, i use `ssh` (text) to remotely control machines so don't know, and if you don't get a response in awhile - you can repeat the question as some may not have seen your prior question..
<lineageosfan> guiverc2: OK, thx; I want to use a grahical client to be able to run deluge and other programs
<tomreyn> if i recall correctly, there's both a CLI and web UI client to deluge
<guiverc2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/RemoteDesktop maybe helpful (esp. 18.04 LTS); I don't see anything in current manual (https://manual.lubuntu.me/) sorry lineageosfan
<lineageosfan> guiverc2: Thank you. I need a solution that works with XFCE on the client (Qubes OS)
<lineageosfan> I guss I can use Remmina.
<lineageosfan> For the client
<lineageosfan> www.qubes-os.org
<lineageosfan> What display manager does Lubuntu use by default?
<diogenes_> lineageosfan, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<lineageosfan> thx
<lineageosfan> I am at work at the moment. Could you tell me which one it is?
<diogenes_> lineageosfan, i cannot because i'm on a different os but you can always open one of these in your browser and check whatever you need: https://distrotest.net/Lubuntu
<lineageosfan> Wow! That is amazing. I did not know that site. Great! Thank you.
<diogenes_> yw
<lineageosfan> so it uses sddm
<lineageosfan> I can not seem to find a tutorial on how to start SDDM with VNC so that when I connect I can use the remote login GUI. Anybody knows how to do that?
<lineageosfan> Never mind.
<mystic> why cant i join ubuntu room?
<mystic> keeps sending me to unregged room
<wxl> mystic: admittedly this is not the place to discuss other channels
<mystic> well i need help.. please tell me how to log in....  starting up the app isnt enough on freenode apparently.. what a load of garbage
<wxl> mystic: that said, #ubuntu has mode +r set, which blocks unregistered users
<wxl> mystic: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<mystic> i asm registered.. just have ti 'sign in' also by typing more code apparently
<mystic> feel like im back in 1995
<jugaad> i have a game installed in Lubuntu, name is Astromenace. after playing several levels, i decided to reset the game. but there is no option.
<jugaad> i marked it for complete remove in synaptic
<jugaad> but after reinstalling i found all data was stored, and levels and all records were saved
<mystic> at least you wont loose your place
<jugaad> tried sudo apt-get purge astromenace and sudo  apt-get autoremove
<jugaad> but again after installation i found same data saved
<jugaad> is there any way to remove all files of the game so that i can play it as a fresh game
<wxl> it's possible that it might not do a good job of cleaning up its files, but i would be they're in ~/.config
<wxl> sadly they don't install any config files, which is probably why they don't bother to clean them up ugh
<wxl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/amd64/astromenace/filelist
<wxl> it looks like it's using "config.xml" https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/amd64/astromenace/filelist
<wxl> and there should be some data files in the form PilotProfiles_SOMEVERSION.data
<jugaad> ok let me delete all these files by using nautilus file browser. then i will check
<wxl> it also might be in one of the paths specific in $XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<wxl> s/.specific/specified/
<jugaad> well i have removed all files now
<jugaad> there was also a file in home folder at ./config
<jugaad> now trying to reinstall it
<jugaad> now it is working as fresh game
<jugaad> thanks wxl, for the location link of the game
<jugaad> i needed to remove file from ./config in home location. and then had to run sudo apt-get remove astromenace cmd
<wxl> jugaad: happy to help. i would totally urge you to file a bug report against the package. it really should clean up its config files.
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi wxl around?
<wxl> n-iCe: what's up?
<wxl> kc2bez: no clue
<n-iCe> how are you?
<wxl> oops wrong channel on the last one
<wxl> fine, thx
#lubuntu 2019-08-07
<lubot> <ctisme> @aptghetto [I have no idea. Does openbox --reconfigure not work?], after editing the file https://dpaste.de/QBVg#L5 ...  the box still do shutdown command instead lock the box.
<lubot> Fray_Damaso was added by: Fray_Damaso
<lalitmee> Hey Guys
<lalitmee> I am facing some wierd problem in my lubuntu, the brightness is adapting to the content of the window. It changes suddenly
<lalitmee> I want it to stop it
#lubuntu 2019-08-08
<lubot> <ctisme> any screenshot about the problem @lalitmee?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You should do /names
<chonto> test
#lubuntu 2019-08-09
<lubot> <ctisme> @The_LoudSpeaker [/names], noted
<lubot> <ctisme> <keybind key="XF86PowerOff"> …     <action name="Execute"> …         <command>/usr/bin/lxqt-leave --lockscreen</command> …     </action> …   </keybind> … why this doesn't work?
<lubot> <aptghetto> @ctisme [<keybind key="XF86PowerOff"> …     <action name="Execute"> …         <command>/usr/b …], Did you remove the `<!--` before and `-->` directly after?:`    <!-- …   <keybind key="XF86PowerOff"> …     <action name="Execute"> …       <command>lxsession-default quit</command> …     </action> …   </keybind> … -->`
<tarjanrg> hello
<tarjanrg> anybody here?
<tarjanrg> h
<tarjanrg> hi
<apt-ghetto> !ask | tarjanrg
<ubottu> tarjanrg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#lubuntu 2019-08-10
<lubot> <ctisme> (Photo, 416x210) https://i.imgur.com/xlMiB61.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> comments in that file are like html. They start with <!— and end with —>
<lubot> <HMollerCl> normally you remove the !— and the — leaving the < and >
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and if you want to insert a comment you can use the existing < and > from the fist and last tag you want to comment
<lubot> <ctisme> i did
<lubot> <ctisme> why the box still shutdown... im on asus a407
<lubot> <ctisme> @aptghetto [Did you remove the <!-- before and --> directly after?:`    <!-- …   <keybind key= …], yes i removed it
<lubot> <ctisme> i want to the power button don't shutdown the box but ask first what to do
<Luciferian> hey!
<lubot> <kc2bez> @ctisme [i want to the power button don't shutdown the box but ask first what to do], I forget, which version of Lubuntu are you on?
<lubot> <ctisme> disco one @kc2bez
<lubot> <ctisme> i've edited the /etc/systemd/logind.conf … then ignore the powerkey action there
<lubot> <ctisme> right now the action is screensaver appeared
<lubot> <ctisme> it is better than shutdown directly
<lubot> <ctisme> i used to use qlipper... just wondering why the apps open port 6666 udp ... what's is for?
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I am having a little bit wierd problem in Lubuntu 18.04, when I try to close any window by Alt + F4, sometimes window closes but all of the keys doesn't work in the file system and sometimes the Alt + F4 keys doesn't work to close the window
<tomreyn> lalitmee: how do you use key strokes on a file system? "all of the keys doesn't work in the file system"
<lalitmee> tomreyn, actually what is happening is when I go to full screen in my video player and then if I close the video player from full screen only. After closing of the video player I want to move to the next or previous video by left and right buttons which doesn't work after closing the GNOME Mpv video player from full screen
<tomreyn> lalitmee: hmm, i don't know anything about this, i'm afraid. if the system is fully up to date and without 3rd party software (versions) getting in the way, you may want to file a bug on this.
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Guest5086> hello?
<Denisse> Hola alguien me puede ayudar, linux no me reconoce los discos USB
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Denisse [<Denisse> Hola alguien me puede ayudar, linux no me reconoce los discos USB], hay un grupo en español lubuntu-es
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Here only English Denise
<Denisse> Muchas gracias
#lubuntu 2019-08-11
<liato> hi
<lynorian> hello
<liato> Im new to Lubuntu i installed it yesterday because Windows is just way to Slow now for me but just one thing i know how to install things like sudo apt install name but how do i uninstall things i tried sudo apt uninstall name but it didnt work soo im just asking in here
<lynorian> liato: sudo apt purge name or sudo apt remove name
<liato> Thanks im trying it gimme a sec
<liato> okay it works thanks guys
<gu> heya, having an issue installing lubuntu 19.04 from a live usb. I get to partitions and the "next" is greyed out regardless
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi. A member of the Lubuntu group in Russian asks if there is any way to rotate the screen 90 degrees in Lubuntu. I suppose it's on LXQt
<lubot> <lynorian> @JyotiGomes  yes it is in monitor settings as the rotation field
<lubot> <lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.10/monitor_settings.html sadly no russian translation yet
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @lynorian [https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.10/monitor_settings.html sadly no russian tr …], Thank you
#lubuntu 2020-08-03
<Jacki> hi
<boxemall> just arrived at my aunts. been a while since i've been here. now i wanted to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 so i couldlater upgrade the system. problem is i'm getting errors due to the sources not being available anymore. can't do a straight upgrade from disco to focal... can anyone help? regards.
<diogenes_> !upgrade | boxemall
<ubottu> boxemall: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<boxemall> i followed everything mentioned there. but when the sources aren't available anymore it seems i'm effed...
<kc2bez> !eol | boxemall
<ubottu> boxemall: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<boxemall> ah darrn i get it now. that's a bot lol
<boxemall> also bot: you're stupid since lubuntu has no update manager!
<kc2bez> boxemall: follow the eol instructions 19.04 and 19.10 are out of support.
<lubot> Teni loo martinez was added by: Teni loo martinez
<gsus> dunno how iUse it
<gsus> gotit
<gsus> soon....
<gsus> nice arrow bud
<Jacki> hello
#lubuntu 2020-08-04
<arydev> hello
<arydev> please help me i have problems with the nividia graphichs drivers
<arydev> my pc frezes when i open apps that use opengl3
<lubot> Arydev was added by: Arydev
<lubot> <Arydev> hi i am new to lumbuntu i was using zorin os but now i swiched to lumbuntu i have problems with the latet nividia drivers when i use apps that use opengl 3 after 5 mins the screen frizes i have sound but the screen is not updating
<lubot> <Arydev> is a way that i can fix this
<lubot> <teward001> any error logs you've been able to get after the fact from syslog or dmesg for instance?
<lubot> <Arydev> @teward001 [any error logs you've been able to get after the fact from syslog or dmesg for i …], No only frezes when using blender or mostly mhen the cpu is use at hight level
<lubot> <Arydev> @teward001 [any error logs you've been able to get after the fact from syslog or dmesg for i …], Becouse i have a low end leptop when i start minecraft the leptop frezes imediatly this dosent hapen when i turn on the grafhichs drivers
#lubuntu 2020-08-05
<eddy> hey channel!
<lulz_> hey
<Guest_55> Hi All
<diogenes_> hi
<Guest_55> hi
<Guest_55> how to change ubuntu 18 gui from xfce to gdm3
<guiverc> Guest_55, XFCE is a desktop, gdm3 is DM (display manager), lubuntu uses neither for any release (and desktop releases are yy.mm in format)
<Guest_55> ok
<diogenes_> guiverc, that's a joke, that guy asked the same question in #kubuntu.
<Guest_55> oh ok
<Guest_55> I have upgraded from ubuntu 16 to 18
<Guest_55> in my 16 version after login the system I am getting xfce
<Guest_55> but in 18 I need like gdm gui
<guiverc> Ubuntu Core 16; ie. you're talking about a snap based IoT or appliance release?
<Guest_55> please help me on it
<Guest_55> ubuntu desktop 16.04
<guiverc> Ubuntu Server and Desktop releases are yy.mm in format, only specialist releases use yy
<Guest_55> 16.04 to 18.04
<guiverc> I don't see a connection with Lubuntu support sorry
<guiverc> Why not ask in #ubuntu
<Guest_55> no one not responding
<Guest_55> on ubuntu
<kc2bez> I don't see that you posted in #ubuntu
<Guest_55> sorry that is kubuntu
<kc2bez> Your issue is not flavor related so it really needs to be in #ubuntu
<guiverc> I don't see why you'd ask in kubuntu either (they don't use XFCE nor GDM3 like we don;ttm why the joke suggestion I guess)
<Guest_55> I am not able message in #ubuntu Cannot send to nick/channel
<guiverc> either you're not registered, or you've maybe been banned for a period (hours/days) would be my guess
<lubot> <teward001> usually it's because you're unregistered
<teward> yep you aren't registered with NickServ Guest_55
<teward> once you register with nickserv you will be able to talk in #ubuntu
<teward> !nickserv | Guest_55
<ubottu> Guest_55: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Guest_55> Thank you
<guiverc> thanks teward
<lubot> <Arydev> Help me i cant boot in lumbuntu
<lubot> <Arydev> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/25Y5BgS.jpg
<lubot> <Arydev> My screen is flekering
<boxemall>  hi folks. i recently updated to 20.04 and ever since i can't print anymore with my hp envy 5000. i used the official HPLIP utility but somehow it doesn't work. i used to have the printer running in WIFI mode and all was well. now all i can do is print the test page which weirdly enough gets printed. any other document is either blank or weird hyroglyphics instead of letters. i'm absolutely clueless. can anyone help me?
<boxemall> i'm on lubuntu 20.04 btw
<lubot> Kim Pack was added by: Kim Pack
<lubuntu> hey pal
<lubot> Abhranta Panigrahi was added by: Abhranta Panigrahi
<lubot> <Abhranta Panigrahi> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/IApKrt6.jpg I am getting this error while trying to install Lubuntu 20.04 . The computer has a Intel celeron processor with 1 gb ram and 120 gb hard-disk. Can anyone help me please ??
#lubuntu 2020-08-06
<lubot> <Arydev> @Abhranta Panigrahi [<reply to image>], Try multiple times
<lubot> <Arydev> @Abhranta Panigrahi [<reply to image>], I thimk doaent understad what system you have
<lubot> <Abhranta Panigrahi> @Arydev [Try multiple times], Same error ... I have tried twice
<lubot> Mathias Castillo shikdar was added by: Mathias Castillo shikdar
<ville_> fuck off
<ville_> fuck off
<ville_> fuck off
<kc2bez> !language | ville_
<ubottu> ville_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ville_> fuck off
<ville_> fuck off
<ville_> fuck off
<ville_> fuck off
<kc2bez> !ops | ville_
<ubottu> ville_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, genii, hyperair, IAmNotThatGuy, jared, krytarik, Myrtti, stlsaint, Unit193, wxl.
<ville_> fuck off
<ville_> fuck off
<ville_> fuck off
<lubot> <nihal697> Hi … I was changing partition style of my hdd but did that to my USB instead. It had very important data that i need to get back. … Any tool that can do that? … Kindly help 😅 … (Not lubuntu related)
<guiverc> @nihal697, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<lubot> <nihal697> @guiverc [<guiverc> @nihal697, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery], Thank you very much, im.checking it.
<lubot> <nihal697> (Photo, 1080x416) https://i.imgur.com/PJ744AK.jpg Could you please explain the START END part?
<lubot> <nihal697> I m trying Gpart now by the way. I just hope it recovers ut
<lubot> <nihal697> Nah it didnt. Only restored partition but not the data inside.
#lubuntu 2020-08-07
<Lightman777> Hello everybody
<Lightman777> !ask how are everybody?
<ubottu> Lightman777: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lightman777> hello
<guiverc> G'day Lightman777, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please just ask it (try and keep to a single line, be patient as people will answer when they can), chit-chat should be in #lubuntu-offtopic
<foou> ii
<guest12344321> Hey everyone :) question:
<guest12344321> I have a 32gb laptop and a 256 SD card. How would I install the os so it functions from the SSD and make applications install on the SD?
<guest12344321> How would I set up manual partitions settings?
<lubot> <teward001> very painfully.
<guest12344321> ?
<lubot> <teward001> with a LOT of partitions which wuold be a problem for the drives.  I mention this because USUALLY packages get installed to different folders across multiple locations
<guest12344321> Oof.. sounds hard 😅 no easy way of doing this?
<lubot> <teward001> nope, not really.
<lubot> <teward001> usually you have a 'system partition' for stuff to install to
<lubot> <teward001> and then a separate home partition for your data
<lubot> <teward001> etc.
<guest12344321> Installing it to the SD card is also a bust :/
<guest12344321> It = entire os
<guest12344321> 😔
<mx6523> i am using the latest Lubuntu liveCD. Is there a way I can backup all my config changes and reload them next time I load this CD?
<mx6523> I did a web search but every result was about using a USB drive
<diogenes_> mx6523, only if use persistence.
<mx6523> thanks, i'm researching that
<lubot> <teward001> mx6523: persistence has to be done at the time of creation, and persistence is for Live USBs only
<lubot> <teward001> if you are using a CD/DVD persistence is a no-go for you
<mx6523> aww. i think the liveCD should have a way to write and load config changes to a persistent storage
<mx6523> well, the main thing is that i want to save my wifi config.
<lubot> <teward001> it might be possible to load persistence from a USB or such but I don't think a 'hybrid' solution is actually available
<mx6523> maybe I can just backup and restore the wifi config file
<mx6523> could anyone tell me what to backup to save my wifi settings?
<diogenes_> mx6523, another way is edit the iso itself and include all the configs there.
<lubot> <teward001> which is equally tricky because of the hashsum stuff now implemented
<lubot> <teward001> the ISOs actually check their sums for validity 😜
<lubot> <teward001> but it can be done
<diogenes_> mx6523, your wifi connection is here: ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<mx6523> thanks! so i back up and restore that, and my issue is solved?
<mx6523> i'm looking at this https://askubuntu.com/questions/46397/how-to-move-wifi-passwords-to-a-new-installation
<diogenes_> yes you copy that file and restart the NetworkManager.
<mx6523> does anyone have a link to a guide for setting up grub2? i'm searching the web, but it's not becoming clear
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mx6523> thanks!
<mx6523> i already installed grub2 using bionicpup linux, but i want to update it using the latest ubuntu release. i'm also trying to get grub-imageboot working
<mx6523> okay i got grub installed. now to work on grub-imageboot
<lubot> Sherry Frisby was added by: Sherry Frisby
<oerheks> bionicpup linux, .. not supported here, puppy linux
<oerheks> oh wait, that is the original grub
<oerheks> and you want to add ubuntu? chainloading?
<mx6523> yes, i originally used bionicpup, but i'm working from lubuntu now
<mx6523> i got grub-install to work, but update-grub fails, since i'm running from a live CD
<mx6523> i am thinking of editing menu.lst since i can't execute grub update.. i don't really know what to do
<mx6523> i see info on running update-grub from a liveCD, but it assumes Linux is installed
<oerheks> how about letting puppy linux control grub?
<oerheks> boot in it, and run os prober or update-grub
#lubuntu 2020-08-08
<mx6523> are there any apps in the official repository that can use an ISO to make a bootable USB drive without requiring to use Ubuntu?
<mx6523> unetbootin doesn't detect anything to write the ISO to
<oerheks> unetbootin is garbage
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mx6523> I was trying on making something like live USB on an SD card
<Guest2787> Hey everyone :) I need some help installing Lubuntu, since I can only do a manual installation
<Guest2787> It asks me to do a manual setup, so if anyone can help me out that would be great
<guiverc> what release, and what architecture
<guiverc> and have you tried the Lubuntu manaul - https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/Installing_lubuntu.html
<Guest2787> The manual doesn't give any info regarding manual install (i.e how to properly partition everything)
<Guest2787> release 20.04
<Guest2787> 64 bit
<guiverc> what questions to you have (amd64 is likely the architecture you mean)
<Guest2787> Just in general how should I properly partition my HD so it'll install it
<Guest2787> MBR or PGT? How much for swap? All that stuff
<Guest2787> Or disregard that and create new partitions?
<guiverc> the best partitioning layout depends on needs, single partition is probably easiest (plus uEFI if box is uefi setup), seperate home is optional (I like it), and swapfile is usually opted for, though I do still use swap partition on some boxes (dual boot so they can share)
<guiverc> one advantage of swap file is you can change if required... yes swap partitions require planning...
<Guest2787> I just want a clean install, no hassel, no swap partition plan. I don't plan on dual boot :)
<Guest2787> I got 29 gb hd
<guiverc> if >2TB drive it should be GPT, if secure boot it should be GPT generally
<guiverc> for old box; I still prefer MBR (mainly b/c I know it better; little difference probably)
<Guest2787> So how would I got about it? I got 29GB and will use GPT (cause it's more secure)
<guiverc> if box is old (29gb sounds old) & BIOS, I'd opt for single partition... using default installation is usually easiest, let it decide, then after that install, looking at what it created/utilized, and re-install yourself (manually) following that guide adjust as necessary maybe
<Guest2787> The reason behind 29gb is because of the computer itself. It's a new(ish?) HP Stream model, and it comes with a small size HD
<Guest2787> So GPT is preffered
<Guest2787> And if I had the option of auto-install, I would have never come here in the first place :P
<guiverc> okay, an install on a netbook has SDA1 300MB FAT32 and SDA2  EXT4 system (everything else)
<guiverc> the system I grabbed is UEFI, and only flag I see is BIOS-GRUB on sda1 (efi /boot partition)
<Guest2787> OK :) Mind asking why the 300MB FAT32 for?
<guiverc> I grabbed a UEFI netbook installation; that is default installation; /boot/efi for UEFI booting
<Guest2787> Umm so I fixed the "issue": just had to unmount my HD and it will auto install itself
<Guest2787> Sorry for all the trouble ^_^
<guiverc> if any SWAP is mounted, you cannot use the disk, so unmounting swap is essential (booting a 'live' drive can automount swap to increase performance..)
<guiverc> and not any trouble
<Guest2787> So auto install does 300MB FAT32 and the rest is ext4
<Guest2787> Whatever mount points it creates I'll leave it to be
<guiverc> it did for my system; sorry I don't know it's coding rules so grabbed a recent QA-test install (groovy actually or next release) & just mentioned what it auto-created for a default install
<Guest2787> Sounds great
<Guest2787> Thanks for all your help guiverc ^_^
<guiverc> you're most welcome (delays are b/c I'm doing other things too sorry)
<Guest2787> Don't sweat it :)
<lubot> Michael Mendez was added by: Michael Mendez
<Mic> Hello I'm trying to install Lubuntu 20.04 on my old laptop via usb. When I try to install I'm not able to load the system by usb. Appear a screen wit written lubuntu 18.04 and after a while everything stops
<Mic> can someone kindly help me? Thanks so much!
<guiverc> If you're trying to install Lubuntu 20.04, I don't understand your reference to 18.04 sorry
<guiverc> Mic, ^
<Mic> after that a black screen appear with other check an it stops after this message: [177.138786] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:0f corb reset timeout#1, corbro = 0
<Mic> the same usb worked fine on other notebook
<guiverc> which release, you mention two (20.04 & 18.04), and did you verify your ISO download & write to install media?
<Mic> I loaded on usb Lubuntu 20.04 with rufus
<guiverc> did the media check complete successfully?
<Mic> yes with the same usb I've installed Lubuntu in another notebook
<guiverc> No I mean the media check on 20.04 which verifies the write of ISO to media; checks squashfs checksums match, then reports valid/okay - did it complete; if it didn't or you didn't see message, the write is possibly faulty (installing on another box is really only valid test if other box hardware is identical)
<Mic> this is what happens:https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZEPCBUYRQws5uVgV9
<Mic> at the end it says no errors found
<guiverc> Why does the screen sa Lubuntu 18.10, it's EOL
<guiverc> https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-etc-eol/
<guiverc> that was the check I was referring to, but Lubuntu 18.10 is EOL (end-of-life and unsupported)
<Mic> I'dont know
<guiverc> The Lubuntu website is lubuntu.me, downloads come from https://lubuntu.me/downloads/   (don't ask google where to download, it can send you elsewhere)
<guiverc> for official sites, I'd recommend asking ubuntu.com (ie. https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours) as that's under Canonical control & will send you official sites for any Ubuntu flavor/flavour
<guiverc> the reason I'm highlighting site, is other sites do offer EOL releases as changed rarely... If you're seeing a 18.10 screen like what I see in the picure; I'd not trust it & be thankful it's not installed; try again with an Official Lubuntu 20.04 LTS release from https://lubuntu.me/downloads/  (use 18.04 LTS if you're machine is 32-bit only)
<guiverc> fyi: if it gets stuck at that screen, I'd suspect the write to media was faulty, OR you have an unofficial/tainted Lubuntu image (esp. if it was said to be an official & current ISO)
<Mic> anyway, I'll try to do it all over again
<guiverc> Wishing you the bes of luck Mic
<Mic> thank for your help
<guiverc> :)
<Mic> you have been so gentle
<Mic> same issue :(
<guiverc> with 20.04?
<Mic> yes
<guiverc> you mentioned rufus to write ISO to media, I've never used it, but I'll provide https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview  (I think rufus is used by windows users, why I'm giving that & I find media write the most common issue)
<guiverc> If you have another box, I'd do the verify step on that... if it fails on that box too I'd blame media write (or ISO was corrupt), if it passes on the 2nd box - it's hardware issue (kernel module or driver issue etc) on box you want to install on (fyi: not install on other box, just media check & 'try lubuntu' then shutdown)
<guiverc> to verify the ISO post-download - I'll provide https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0   (some download methods do verify post-download automatically, but browsers usually don't)
<guiverc> (download issues are rare; unlikely here given you've had it occur 2x isos.. but verification is quick (depending on OS used to verify)
<Mic> I'm pretty sure that the media wrtite was fine, Ive also tryed different usb and different media writer like usb universal installer
<guiverc> I would suggest doing the verify on another box... the image you showed on 18.10 was media check failing to complete - which means corrupted media or bad download in most cases (faulty hardware can cause it too..)
<guiverc> no video drivers etc are really in play there.. it's pre-real-system-boot which occurs after completion
<Mic> I'll check the ISO but I think that the problem is in the notebook's hardware, because in other notebook the installation was fine
<Mic> the strange thing is that lubuntu 18 works fine
<guiverc> your box is amd64 (x86_64) isn't it?  how much RAM do you have?
<guiverc> fyi: amd64 is because AMD created it, it applies to intel 64bit too
<Mic> is amd64 (intel celeron d220) with 3 GB of RAM
<guiverc> I don't know the cpu & have had little-no experience with celerons from that era sorry.  if kernel had issues with your cpu though I'd expect errors & not what you've experienced
 * guiverc is booting what I believe to be a 20.04.1 image on intel atom n270; similar era cpu - yep clear message that it won't boot unlike your screen
<Mic> I was able to in stall it on asus aspire one with aton n450
<guiverc> I'm at a loss Mic, if you ignore ISO & media write - hardware is the other option I've suggested... but you said 18.04 installed to that box..  I'd try a ramcheck (let it run a few times to ensure it's good & system is stable)
<Mic> guiverc thank you for your intrest and your support
<lubot> <Mathias Castillo shikdar> (Photo, 591x848) https://i.imgur.com/KLw8M1a.jpg
<tomreyn> Mathias Castillo shikdar: please post your off-topic phishing attempts elsewhere
<tomreyn> or scams rather
<kc2bez> I gave them a ban on Telegram tomreyn
<tomreyn> thanks kc2bez :)
<kc2bez> np
<lubot> <nihal697> @guiverc thank you sir. I recovered everything with Testdisk tool
<lubot> <chikatambun> im on lubuntu how to know the detail about the memory used, manufacture & specification?
<lubot> <nihal697> @chikatambun [im on lubuntu how to know the detail about the memory used, manufacture & specif …], Search "info"
<willyg_cos> lubot, try cat /proc/meminfo
<oerheks> dmidecode, perhaps?
<oerheks> why do you need that info?
<lubot> <chikatambun> @oerheks [<oerheks> dmidecode, perhaps?], thanks, got hynix here
<lubot> <chikatambun> i have k43sj  board i want to upgrade the memory... will it support 1600MHz...? now the installed memory using 1333MHz
<oerheks> check with the mobo manual, what configuration is possible
<oerheks> not an ubuntu issue, try ##hardware for help ??
<rogerio> oopá
#lubuntu 2020-08-09
<mx6523> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mx6523> i got a persistent live install, is there a way to make it faster?
<guiverc> installing on a real hdd/ssd comes to mind, thumb-drives are very slow at writing...
<mx6523> i used mkusb to create a persistent live USB install, but maybe it would be faster if i installed with the ubuntu installer?
<oerheks> any live iso is slow.
<jimmyorrea> Hey guys, im pretty new at this so i would appreciate very specific help as if I was a child,hehehe . Tried installing lubuntu on an old computer using a bootable usb flashdrive, everything was ok until the very end where it says it cannot install the grub boot , ive tried several ways but im really really lost, id appreciate the help
<jimmyorrea> i decided to go on installing it without the grub booter and it warned me “/vmlinuz kernel on partition /dev/sda2 and root= /dev/sda2” but i dont know what that is or how to type it
<jimmyorrea> hey guys, im installing lubuntu with a usb flashdrive and everything ok untill the very end where it says “GRUB installation failed” “The ‘grub-efi-amd64-signed’ package failed to install into /target/ . Withoit the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot”..... i dont know what to do, help please
<guiverc> hi jimmyorrea, sorry I'm not good at grub (I'd refresh myself by looking up details if I had to do it, but UEFI can complicate things that I'm not very familiar with), lubuntu is an official flavor, so you could try #ubuntu too
 * guiverc adds, don't ask in both channels at the same time, give people a chance to answer like you've done here first :)
<lubot> Diana Anderson was added by: Diana Anderson
<GChan0226> henlo
<guiverc> GChan0226, Hi, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient as people will respond when they can)
<GChan0226> how to install lubuntu on a hp laptop with SSD storage
<guiverc> Have you looked at the Lubuntu manaul, ie. https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/Installing_lubuntu.html
<guiverc> (hdd or ssd, method is the same)
<GChan0226> I am unable to continue at the 'setting up partitions' step, where the option 'erase disk' is nowhere to be seen.
<guiverc> what release of Lubuntu?  If it has windows already installed, it needs to be cleanly shutdown (ie. no hibernate, no fastboot otherwise the unclean file-system will cause it to be ignored to prevent dataloss)
<GChan0226> I am on 20.04.1 LTS. The laptop came with windows 10 preinstalled. I booted up Lubuntu with a USB. I pressed 'shut down' on windows before proceeding to power the laptop up again to the boot menu.
<guiverc> actually on unclean fs I'd expect erase disk to show anyway, how old is the laptop (sorry I may not answer for awhile, called away)
<GChan0226> 3 months old
<GChan0226> btw, the only option available is 'manual partitioning'
<guiverc> GChan0226, I would try using the manual partition option to remove ('-') all existing partitions... I recall having trouble with one device but it was awhile ago & no longer provides trouble.. when in manual partitioning do you see the current entries/partitioning?
<guiverc> the other thing you could check (which should apply) is no partition is mounted; if any partition is mouned erase disk won't be clickable... (exit calamares/installer & use kde partition manager to unmount, then exit kde partition manager & re-start calamares)
<guiverc> GChan0226, ^
<guiverc> that's usually an issue for me if 'swap' is detected on 'live' boot, it's used to speed performane, it may impact you if you explored your ssd before starting installer/calamares
<sanc40m> hi guys good day
<sanc40m> downloaded twice yesterday
<sanc40m> all two downloads have errors
<sanc40m> was not able to make them boot from usb
<guiverc> sanc40m, what release did you download?  (I'm assuming Lubuntu)
<guiverc> the manual link for installation is https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/Installing_lubuntu.html (contains details on downloading.. & writing media etc)
<GChan0226> I can see that there are 4 partitions
<GChan0226> I don't understand what is the mounting of partitions
<guiverc> You `mount` a partition to explore what files/directories are on it, so exploration of a ssd before install (looking at what's there) could cause a `mount` to occur.  It's a command, but is an operation by file manager (pcmanfm-qt) in exploration (pcmanfm-qt does command for you)
<GChan0226> I opened up kde partition manager and I checked that only the bigger partition is mounted
<GChan0226> clicking 'unmount' result in fails
<GChan0226> 'The file system on partition /dev/nvme0n1p3 could not be unmounted.'
<GChan0226> Details:
<GChan0226> Command: umount --verbose --all-targets /dev/nvme0n1p3
<GChan0226> unmount: /cdrom: target is busy
<guiverc> ensure you are looking at your ssd, /cdrom will refer to your install media (thumb-drive most probably)
<doc499> i'm trying to install 20.04.1 from a usb key on a toshiba laptop. first time during bootup when it runs a file check it found one error but still booted into lxqt (cont.)
<doc499> since there was no message about which file was in error i decided to re-write the iso on the key to hopefully correct the error (cont.)
<doc499> then when i booted from the usb key i got a kernel panic about not syncing, no init found
<doc499> is there a way to check the file system integrity on the key without booting from it? i can access it from a file manager
<doc499> also, does this suggest that the iso was not written correctly to the usb key? maybe the key itself is defective
<doc499> just trying to troubleshoot here
<guiverc> did you verify the ISO (unlikely but still worth checking on issues), but most importantly the write to install media needs validation (the squashfs contians ALL files so pointing out the file is pointless when they're squashed together; all are good or all are wrong)
<doc499> guiverc, yeah i ran 256shasum and it was correct
<guiverc> the write to thumb-drive is the most likely issue I have..
<doc499> i suppose i can just try re-writing it again and checking. it did boot the last time even after the error message about the one file error, so it might be the key that's defective
<guiverc> there are many types of ISO files, not all writing tools cope with all, so I'd suggest trying another tool. the manual suggests what has been tested (for windows, mac & of course GNU/Linux)
<doc499> guiverc, i was using dd
<doc499> dd bs=4M if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb conv=fdatasync
<guiverc> :)  `dd` is good...  try another thumb-drive maybe..  did you `sync` post completion to ensure all data written
<doc499> guiverc, see my previous post of the command used
<guiverc> I don't use that conv=, my last iso write was `sudo dd bs=4M oflag=sync status=progress of=/dev/sdb if=/de2900/lubuntu_64/focal-desktop-amd64.iso`  but by sync I meant `sudo sync` to ensure any buffers in memory get written to devices (ie. flush buffers from ram)
<doc499> guiverc, before i used to use && sync at the end of the command, then somewhere i read about dd's built-in conv=fdatasync option, so maybe i'll just go back to && sync and see if that makes a difference
<doc499> it is a cheap "walgreens" usb drive, so that could be an issue as well
<doc499> it's not very old thought
<guiverc> I'm not aware of fdatasync... you maybe right & it's not needed... it was a thought I had so offered it.
<doc499> well, i'll just use the && sync command and see how it goes
<guiverc> Yeah I've had 3/5 "new" verbatim (pack of 5) that won't hold a valid ISO, annoying with current lockdown as I can't return & swap..
<guiverc> I won't buy verbatim again though!
 * guiverc is away
<doc499> ok gonna reboot and see, thanks for your help
<lubuntu_> i just installed lubuntu 20.04.1 on a toshiba laptop, but when i boot it just drops to a grub command line and not a menu
<lubuntu_> i'm on the livecd right now trying to troubleshoot
<lubuntu_> i had 18.04 lts previously installed and reformatted the / partition
<lubuntu_> however, there was a /dev/sda1 partition of about 34mb that i left alone, so maybe i did something wrong during installation
<lubuntu_> is on /dev/sda3 as it was before
<lubuntu_> root / is on /dev/sda3 as it was before
<lubuntu_> did i need to make a bios/grub boot flag on /dev/sda1 during installation?
<lubuntu_> i'm trying to salvage this without having to do the entire installation again
<lubot> Aj was added by: Aj
<lubot> <Aj> Guys pls help,  … Iam having an old desktop, running on win 7. It is very slow now in browsing. I ve only 2 gb ram, core 2duo 2.5 ghz, 500 gb hardisk . I tried ubuntu but it is slower than 7. I am going to install lubuntu now, but there are two versions 18.4 and 20.4 , which one is better?
<lubot> <Aj> Do you have any suggestions for me? I just wanna browse faster
<lubuntu_> this is the current layout: https://dpaste.com/BESYTCBKH
<guiverc> @Aj, O
<lubot> <Aj> What
<guiverc> I'd suggest 20.04 as it has more supported life (3 years from 2020-April), 18.04 reaches EOL in 2021-April (3 years from 2018-April)
<lubot> <Aj> Ok thanka
<lubot> <Aj> Thanks
<guiverc> I tested both using a c2d 2GB thinkpad sl510... so both are okay
<lubot> <Aj> Okay
<lubot> <Aj> I will try the 20.4 version
<guiverc> with that limited RAM though, software choice is very important, and wrong software/app choices can waste your limited ram
<lubot> <Aj> How much swap should i use
<guiverc> 18.04 is GTK2 (very few GTK2 apps as most are GTK3), 20.04 is Qt5..
<guiverc> Swap files can be used in both, so can be adjusted as needs require.   I'd say 4 or 5GB
<lubot> <Aj> I only need to browse and stream live classes.
<guiverc> 20.04 by default won't create SWAP, it's done manually (some don't like it, esp. those with SSDs). 18.04 defaults to having swap from memory
<lubuntu_> guiverc: i was the other guy chatting with you about 15 mins about regarding the usb key issue
<lubuntu_> i fixed that problem and installed, but now grub won't boot correctly from the hard disk, i must have done something wrong during setup
<lubot> <Aj> What are u talking about
<lubuntu_> the /dev/sda1 partition is 34mb in size and is an EFI system, but i didn't assign it to anything during setup, i just reformatted /dev/sda3 as / as it was previously with 18.04 and assigned /dev/sda4 as /home without reformatting. The install went fine, then when i boot into the new installation, it just drops to a grub command line prompt with no menu options
<lubuntu_> here's the partition table layout: https://dpaste.com/BESYTCBKH
<lubuntu_> i guess grub installed incorrectly during setup?
<lubuntu_> it can't find my root partition or even show a menu?
<lubuntu_> this was the advice i found in an askubuntu thread: https://dpaste.com/GPHG6E4X7
<lubuntu_> haven't tried it yet
<lubuntu_> there is no /boot/efi on the system partition
<lubuntu_> i was create that directory and continue with the commands in the paste link
<lubuntu_> if all else fails and i re-install, how would i assign /dev/sda1 during setup?
<lubuntu_> i chroot to the system partition, created /boot/efi and tried to reinstall grub to /dev/sda and got the following error message: https://dpaste.com/9666EKM2P
<lubuntu_> doing some more research, apparently, i was supposed to boot the install medium in efi mode
<lubuntu_> i'm already booted into the install medium\
<lubuntu_> [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<lubuntu_> gives: EFI boot on HDD
<lubuntu_> right now, i'm following these instructions: https://wiki.debian.org/GrubEFIReinstall#Reinstalling_grub-efi_on_your_hard_drive
<lubot> <nihal697> Why the fuck people are using this bridge bot when they are seeking support. Its so freaking difficult to mention that person.
<lubot> <nihal697> Need to look with sharp eyes who's saying what to whom
<guiverc> Please watch the language @nuhal697
<lubot> <nihal697> Why/what the fuck isnt an abuse towards any specific person fyi.
<lubot> <nihal697> Its nihal697 btw
<guiverc> nihal697, I realize that, but the word itself maybe offensive.
<lubot> <nihal697> To the kittens probably
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @nihal697 [Why the fuck people are using this bridge bot when they are seeking support. Its …], because they write from the irc
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @nihal697 [To the kittens probably], to anyone
<lubot> <nihal697> @lubuntu_ [<lubuntu_> right now, i'm following these instructions: https://wiki.debian.org/ …], Does BIOS/firmware menu shows lubuntu/ubuntu entry to you?
<lubot> <nihal697> @N0um3n0 [because they write from the irc], Irc?
<guiverc> fyi: user lubuntu_ left some time ago
<lubot> <nihal697> @N0um3n0 [to anyone], Only kittens, i dun understand why people turned to be softies all of a sudden
<lubot> <nihal697> @guiverc [<guiverc> fyi: user lubuntu_ left some time ago], Lmao
<lubot> <nihal697> Thanks for information
<guiverc> @nihal697, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lubot> <nihal697> @guiverc [<guiverc> @nihal697, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList], O.o … Thanks !
<tomreyn> nihal697: i'd say the irc end of the bridge was around a good while before the ones you're on. ;-)
<tomreyn> * the one
<lubot> <Aj> I'm going to switch to lubuntu from windows, is it ok to keep d and e drives as ntfs without formatting them?
<lubot> <nihal697> @Aj [I'm going to switch to lubuntu from windows, is it ok to keep d and e drives as …], Yeah completely fine. … Just read the guides and do not install lubuntu in the whole hard drive, otherwise it will be lost automatically
<lubot> <Aj> @nihal697 [Yeah completely fine. … Just read the guides and do not install lubuntu in the who …], I am only formatting c
<lubot> <Aj> @nihal697 [Yeah completely fine. … Just read the guides and do not install lubuntu in the who …], Bro, is lubuntu 20.4 fast  with 2 gb ram , core2 duo 2.5 ghz
<lubot> <nihal697> @Aj [I am only formatting c], Whatever u do, just read twice when u r in the installation process.
<lubot> <nihal697> @Aj [Bro, is lubuntu 20.4 fast  with 2 gb ram , core2 duo 2.5 ghz], Well, in comparison to other distros, yes definitely. … You can try bodhi linux or antiX also if you dont get satisfied with the performance of Lubuntu. But they are very minimal.
<lubot> <Aj> @nihal697 [Well, in comparison to other distros, yes definitely. … You can try bodhi linux or …], Lubuntu 18.04 is working fine though
<lubot> <nihal697> @Aj [Lubuntu 18.04 is working fine though], ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Aj [Bro, is lubuntu 20.4 fast  with 2 gb ram , core2 duo 2.5 ghz], Very fast ;)
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @chikatambun [i have k43sj  board i want to upgrade the memory... will it support 1600MHz...? …], I don't know if it's still useful, but I have the same laptop here. I have upgraded ram. It doesn't run 1600mhz
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @Aj [Bro, is lubuntu 20.4 fast  with 2 gb ram , core2 duo 2.5 ghz], It's faster if you run the bare os. However, many modern tasks such as running office apps or web browser with Gmail/YouTube will be painful on any os. I strongly recommend you to consider upgrading your ram (even 4gb would be much much better)
